# RACK - Leeds UKBFF 2012



## RACK

Not had a journal on here for a while so thought I'd pop one up going through me gettin ready for the Leeds UKBFF show at the end of September.

I'm working with Scott Francis (AKA Dutch Scott) and things are going well. Just coming off a bulk where I peaked at 17st 8lb, weighed in friday morning at 16st 9lb, Scott wants a 2lb drop this week so friday I'll be gettin weighed and seeing what's happened.

Will be training Bi's, Hams and calves later tonight so will post up what I did later.

Cheers for popping in

RACK


----------



## misshayley

Good luck with everything  you have been really supportive towards me and I hope I can be the same back x


----------



## RACK

Thanks Miss H, hope you still pop in when you're on your travels x


----------



## Dai Jones

I'm subbed, good luck mate will be good to see how you get ready for a show


----------



## misshayley

RACK said:


> Thanks Miss H, hope you still pop in when you're on your travels x


Of course! And I shall be checking u out in sept for your comp as well x


----------



## Jay.32

Good luck J,

subbed


----------



## RACK

@Dai, A bit of a different appraoch will be used this time I think so watch this space

@Miss H, I'm a proper pic whore once I look decent so plenty will be on here for ya lol

@Chilisi, Yep me and Scott are working well together and even though my head went big time on the bulk we got through it and now it's time to take the fat suit off

@Jay, thanks as always buddy


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> @Dai, A bit of a different appraoch will be used this time I think so watch this space


Cool, will interesting to see as I need to get a show under my belt some time to


----------



## laurie g

I thought you werent doing any more shows after last time?? oh well good luck. What class you going to be doing?


----------



## RACK

I wasn't mate but had a bit of a bet with CJ from here (and TM) so we're going for the show together.

I'll be going for the U90's class


----------



## RACK

Session done;

Hammers, bb curls, cable curls, inc db curls, lyin ham curls, db sldl's, seated leg curls and then seated calf raise

Stength up slightly as always but did have to drop a few reps on some exercise do to upping the weight.

One thing I did notice was the back pumps had come back which is an obvious sign that I had a good weekend and a big part of drinking that I won't miss when new year comes through


----------



## Simon01

Good luck mate


----------



## RACK

Thanks bud


----------



## Fullhouse

Best of luck fella


----------



## Simon01

RACK said:


> Thanks bud


No worrie's mate


----------



## RACK

Cheers Full house


----------



## Milky

Good luck brother, your in good hands...


----------



## RACK

Thanks Milky. I'm really enjoying working with Scott and looking forward to how he's going to bring me in


----------



## Milky

RACK said:


> Thanks Milky. I'm really enjoying working with Scott and looking forward to how he's going to bring me in


You cant be some proffessional help mate, makes you realise you know fu*k all really :lol:


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA, gotta admit he's prob forgot more than I know but I do have a lot of input into things too as I kinda know my body a lot better than I used to in relation to food and gear inparticular


----------



## Keeks

Good luck Rack! This is the show I'll be doing so will see you there! :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Thanks Keeks be good to have a chat with you there


----------



## Keeks

Yeah defo! You can help calm me down, know I'll be a bag of nerves again! But so excited already! Hope your training goes well, I'll be following this!


----------



## Rusty_Mann

Good luck keep the journo up will be eager to see what a 12 stone weekling like me can pick up via your posts ! & put Keeks under your wing she's a top lass stop her nerves from getting to her...


----------



## RACK

I know that feeling, I was nervous as hell when I did my comp last time but next time now doubt I'll be laughin and joking back there. I'm not hard to spot, I'll either be smiling or duck pouting at someone


----------



## Keeks

I'm hoping the nerves thing gets easier each time but doubt it! I'll watch out for the duck pout then!


----------



## 44carl44

all the best with this mate hope it goes better than last time fingers crossed for you.

atb carl


----------



## defo

Keeks said:


> Good luck Rack! This is the show I'll be doing so will see you there! :thumb:


What class are you entering?

Good luck RACK!!!!


----------



## Keeks

defo said:


> What class are you entering?
> 
> Good luck RACK!!!!


I'm doing Bikini, did it this year and was great comp!


----------



## defo

Keeks said:


> I'm doing Bikini, did it this year and was great comp!


Nice Good luck!! X


----------



## Keeks

defo said:


> Nice Good luck!! X


Thanx hun! x


----------



## 3752

Well well Mr Rack how you doing? Will drop in from time to time buddy........hope you and Lucy are both good?


----------



## RACK

Thanks Defo

Mr Scarb, Me and Lucy are good thanks mate, hope you and the family are too and ready for the new arrival. Glad to hear you'll be popping in and feel free to verbally b1tch slap me when ever.

Once the new year is under way we'll sort a session out at Paul and Tan's


----------



## 3752

That sounds great but I must warn you I will be dieting from the 2nd so will not be my normal cheerful chappy self


----------



## RACK

25mins cardio done this morning and yep it was freezing.

Not looking forward to chest and tri's later as my elbow is feeling sore yet again, could be a combo of the cold weather and me forgetting to take my cissus the last couple of days.

My cousin did point out a mate of his is having the same problem at the min but the Dr said it was CTS, funny as I woke up with a numb hand in the night but with the amount of times I've been to the docs about it you'd have thought they'd hav picked up on it by now. Plus if I did end up having it sorted porperly I'd no doubt end up goin back to mma lol

Session tonight will be;

Flat fly, Inc db press, flat db press, Inc fly, Close grip bench and EZ extentions


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Good luck bro whens the comp?

You putting up any starting pics?

Can u post your weights and reps wud be interested to see what sort of weights u shift.


----------



## RACK

Pscarb said:


> That sounds great but I must warn you I will be dieting from the 2nd so will not be my normal cheerful chappy self


I wouldn't have you any other way than your not normal cheerer self, unless you're shuffling!


----------



## RACK

s&ccoach said:


> Good luck bro whens the comp?
> 
> You putting up any starting pics?
> 
> Can u post your weights and reps wud be interested to see what sort of weights u shift.


Thanks mate, comp is at the end of sept. Some pics will be took after xmas as I'm throwing my hat in a couple of other forum's shape up contests to add to the numbers.

Scott has asked me not to go into too much detail about the reps and sets but I'll be adding a few things on weights lifted.

Chest and tri session went well last night despite my elbow and wrists feeling like they could explode. Was goin for the 120lb db's on the inc db press but had to drop to 110lb'ers as gettin the initial push up hurt my elbow too much.

Strength up slightly though and seen as I'm dieting and only cruising on aas at the min I can't ask for any more.

Cardio done this morning and it's legs later, Scott has left me to do what I like on quads as I've found a way that I can thrash them without my lower back playing up. Sqaut with sets of 5 reps, add 44kg on each set til at 200kg for 5 (not made 5reps yet though) then strip it back down. Leg extentions with giant drop set, leg press with 750lb on for high then low reps (more weight this week)

Quick leg pic added took last week


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Legs are looking good mate solid foundation to build on.

I know what you mean about lower back pain on leg day, I've started wearing a neoprene belt for leg day gives a bit of support on the 400kg leg press.

You should be looking sound in 9 months. What happened last time you competed?


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, I tried wearing a belt but I find it hinders me more when squatting. Nice leg press from you there too.

As for this years prep, me and Paul (Pscarb) just didn't get our timing right. Learnt a lot from it though and look back now with a smile knowing there isn't a prep again that can be as hard as the last two 

Legs last night was a bit hit and miss, joints (especially knees and elbows) have been in agony this week and it clicked last night that it's the winny that I'm taking that's also adding to this and the cold weather. Decided not to go as heavy on things so left squats at 160kg and leg press at 700lb. Went for max reps and everything and legs feel busted this morning.

Day off from weights today and also had a lay in so I'll be doing my cardio later on tonight to catch up


----------



## huge monguss

Al the best for your comp mate, hope to do one me self some time in the future!


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate


----------



## RACK

Thanks bud, been working hard on the legs, stirpped all weight off squats and now building them back up has worked a treat on them.

Diet over xmas will be just the same as now. Scott says I can have xmas and boxing day off. Of course everyone knows I love a good roast dinner so xmas day will be my main cheat. Boxign day I've got a lot of running about to do so I'll just grab what I can.

I'll be drinking a few nights but after NYE it's back to t total for me, same as every year. I only really drink on hol or prob once every 6 weeks, so not anywhere near like I used to but it still needs knocking on the head while in prep


----------



## Suprakill4

alot of fat to come off legs mate, do they come in well?


----------



## RACK

There's a lot of fat to come off everywhere mate 

Yeah legs last time came in good and they weren't as big as they are now


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> There's a lot of fat to come off everywhere mate
> 
> Yeah legs last time came in good and they weren't as big as they are now


Nice one, look pretty stringy there but have a lot more mass now it seems so should be looking ok when lean. will keep an eye on this. when do you start diet?


----------



## RACK

That was just before carb up for the first comp. I think another 12-14lb off and I'd have been in with a good place but don't think me and Paul could have done better than 4st in 16weeks and we were both proud on that day. I was 13st 7lb in that pic

Diet started 3 weeks ago, gone from 17st 1lb to 16st 9lb (mostly water loss) and Scott doesn't want more than a 1 or 2lb drop a week so I'll be gettin weighed tomorrow and seeing what this weeks drop is


----------



## Suprakill4

Slow and steady wins the race when dieting imo. Nothing too drastic.


----------



## RACK

Scott still wants me to keep growin while we're dietin and at the min strength is up each week so really can't complain


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice one.


----------



## Queenie

Subbed, good luck fella x x


----------



## RACK

I'll be too worried about piling weight back on. Took this bulk to 17st 8lb and hated it so will defo only be takin it steady. I was shocked at getttin boxin day off too but not gonna turn it down lol


----------



## RACK

RXQueenie said:


> Subbed, good luck fella x x


Cheers Queenie  x


----------



## liam0810

Subbed mate. Hope you make it this time and I might even come to the show as its just over the hills in sheep sh4gging land


----------



## RACK

Me too, still stings like mad not making it this year but was the right choice to make and like I mentioned earlier it was a very good learning curve.

Will be good to meet ya if you're there


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Me too, still stings like mad not making it this year but was the right choice to make and like I mentioned earlier it was a very good learning curve.
> 
> Will be good to meet ya if you're there


I know mate but you know it was the right decision and you wouldn't of been happy with how you looked on stage. This time you'll smash it especially as you have Dutch prepping you.


----------



## RACK

Well this is the plan, so we'll see how it goes. Scott's methods are very different from anything I've done before and I'm enjoying working with him


----------



## RACK

Well got weighed this morning and nearly slit my wrists as back up to 17st, so a 5lb gain BUT I quickly figured out why. The only thing that's changed this week from last is me messing about and trying a few different sauces with my meals, I should have know from earlier in the year that some of the additives in certain ones really mess me up. Spent most of this week with a stomach that was constantly growling and the most painful heart burn I've had for a long time, so bad it even woke me up at night. No headfook for me with the weight, just making sure I bang the water down me to flush me out so to speak and since dropping the sauces yesterday I've been constantly at the toilet in both ways (Sorry if this is too much info lol)

Again, something else learnt.

Cardio done this morning and will be training as soon as I sneak out of work. Bit of a mish mash session as want to get back/delts/tri's done as won't be training tomorrow plus need to sort a plan out for next week as won't get a full week in.


----------



## GoHeavy

liam0810 said:


> Subbed mate. Hope you make it this time and I might even come to the show as its just over the hills in sheep sh4gging land


Sheep sh4gging land? ... aye, we f*ck em and you eat em...;-0


----------



## Suprakill4

How can just some sauces make you add 5lb when not in a lean state right now thats mad. I don't have any sauces what so ever when I cut


----------



## littledaz

Subbed.

Leed show is my local show, ill be doing 2013 when recovered from shoulder surgery.

You from around leeds? Where you train?


----------



## RACK

@Supra, it's the additives in the sauces mate. Some of them just make me hold water like mad. I had it earlier in the year but forgot until this weeks reminder.

@Chilisi, read below 

@littledaz, hope the shoulder heals quick for ya. I'm from Rotherham so only 30mins from Leeds

SOOOOOOO had a good xmas and did kick the ass out of food and drink for a few days and my god did the scales show it. Felt like crap come monday and knew I was pushing the limit again, got on my new scales and a weight of 17st 9lb proved I'd had a good time. That was a stone on in less than 2 weeks!!!! Anyway, had a quick word with Scott and came up with a plan, lots of water, lots of protein and nothing else.

Scales this morning said 16st 12lb, so that's a 3lb drop from last week and we're back on track so food will start going back in today as normal.

Also arranged to go down to the ministry to train with @dutchscott in the new year and go over a few things with each other.

Have trained a few times over this week off but nothing serious, just keeping myself ticking over as my elbow has been playing up


----------



## RACK

Right, back to prep business as usual. I was goin to be popping pics up left right and centre on this like I always used to but decided to keep my head down and be pretty stealth this year with the prep and keep it low key. No real reason other than I don't get much time on the net any more.

Trained bis/hams/calves yesterday, cardio done yesterday morning and again this morning while it was throwing it down and it's sad just how much I missed doing it in the rain. It now feels like prep lol

Chest and tri's later


----------



## 3752

hope all is well with you John......will let you know the next time i am up at Paul and Tans


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, I'm good thanks. Hope you and your family had a good new years and you're back in prep mode.

Yeah, let me know and we'll sort a session out, will be good to catch up as always


----------



## RACK

Due to the gym having everyone and their dog in there today I had to swap my usual chest and tri session about (for some reason I thought I had delts too but I got lucky!!!). Session was; pec dec, seated press, hammer strength press, cable x-over, close grip bench, v-bar press down.

Massive pumps and really enjoying being back to a routine, even though I'm pretty sure I sh1t my kidneys out due to over doing the booze at xmas. It might sound sad but I'm glad I'm done drinking for a bit, not jsut for the health side but it'll save me a fortune!!


----------



## defdaz

Sounds like it was a fun workout Rack! Are you up near PB levels at the mo?


----------



## RACK

TBH mate it's been years since I went for any PB's but I reckon I'm the strongest I've been right now. I was always very up and down with training due to constantly cuttin and bulkin for a few weeks each time so spent a good while spinning my wheels so to speak, at the min I'm just keeping my head down and making sure I beat my note book each week be it by reps or weight.

No weights today but cardio done and dusted, feels good to be back in the prep groove


----------



## RACK

Cardio done again this morning and man it was rancid! Like a hurricain out there. Got legs later and not looking forward to it as my back pumps are back with a vigar! No doubt due to me over doing the beer at xmas.

Session will be; Sqauts, leg ext, Leg press, standing calf raise.

Spoke with Scott last night and things will be changin next week on the diet and training front. Hoping the back pumps go away for then too.


----------



## RACK

Legs last night and back held out ok til we got to the 200kg mark on the squats, 3 sloppy reps were all I could manage. Kept the leg press on 700lb and drop setted on the leg ext. Big pumps in the quads and got doms today but cardio went well this morning and feeling better now xmas is done with.

Weight this morning was 17st 0lb, no loss but strength up and Scott's happy


----------



## RACK

Back was done last night, weights stayed the same but reps went up so progress made as always. Lower back also feels better this morning, I think this could be due to me fixing my bed as I didn't realise it was broke til yesterday (No doubt me being drunk most of xmas had something to do with this!!!)

Back session was; Wide grip chins, dead hangs, close grip chins, bent over bb row, db row, seated cable row

Cardio done just now and I'll be doing shoulders and tri's at 1130, Seated side raise, one arm side raise, one arm cable raise, front raise, press down, one arm press down, over head db ext


----------



## RACK

Session went well, reps or weight up so all in hte right direction as per usual.

Pretty sure things are changin up for next week but will speak to Scott tomorrow and see what the deal is.


----------



## defdaz

Excellent... Everything is proceeding as I have foreseen.


----------



## RACK

I hope so mate, Scott has some good plans for me so watch this space.

As predicted Scott sent new diet and training plans yesterday, diet is more food and less shakes which I'm happy about. It also looks slightly more cals (it might not be as I've not worked the macros out). We know from last year dropping my cals too low just doesn't work for me and my body stalls.

Training looked fantastic and I was looking forward to giving it a go, but then spoke to Scott again this morning and it's been switched round for more basic and heavy movements.

Cardio is now being upped 5mins every day, so 35mins done this morning with 100 crunches done before I left the front door.

Also will be comin off my cruise dose and back on a proper cycle as soon as I place and get my order.

Tonights session is chest, tris and claves;

Db press, inc db press, flat flies, Bench press, inc flies, dips, v-bar press-down, seated calf raise.


----------



## defdaz

That's a lot of chest exercises! I love this, you are a friggin machine mate. Very inspiring. Glad the cals are being kept up :thumb:


----------



## RACK

I jsut do what I'm told mate, that way if something isn't working or needs changin then we knwo exactly what it is. Plus I pay Scott so to not do everything asked of me would be a waste of my cash and his time..... and I can be a bit tight so I HAVE to listen haha

I feel so out of shape at the min but it will change soon enough so won't be worrying about


----------



## RACK

Just got back from the session and although my elbow feels shot I did get a PB on the db press with the 130lb db's. Strength was constant through out and happy with how things went.

Cardio in the morning will me upped by 5mins so a 40min session will be done after 100 crunches


----------



## RACK

Just thought I'd pop this up as an insight as to what Scott and me are up to. Here's what he posted on another forum;

Racks goal now is too carry on pushing his overcompensation on the big movements, these are the ones that build tissue which will stay during diet.

Now iv worked out how his metabolism works, ie, we took him up, got his strength gaining, then brought him down making him EAT MORE AND TRAIN MORE, and hes losing fat and hitting constant pbs!

He will now be training heavier and more often, every 6th day so we can burn more cals training, never diet weight off, simply increase mass and met rate.

The 20 rep and 5 rep weights hell beusing now are the basis of our diet pre contest weights, if we feel strong well hit the 5s, if not the 20s will keep the 5 rep mass there.

Ie. 5reps @200 or 20 @140 its still the same, many don't have any structure to pre contest so lose mass and worse don't gain any hence no constant metabolism boost

Our diet has been changed to compliment a few things we are doing to again keep his muscle gains


----------



## RACK

Cardio done this morning and was 40mins, just back from errrrm back.

Deads, BB shrugs, bentover rows, db rows, inc bench rows, db shrugs, reverse fly

Lower back was just in constant pain. Spoke to Scott on the phone just now and we both reckon it's due to the weight I'm carrying. I've got it before at the start of both preps when I'm bigger so it kinda falls into place. Also training tomorrow as well now, it was supposed to be a rest day but due to me struggling to get to train on sundays the training plan we had has changed totally.

I'll be finding out what I'm training from Scott in the morning as I'm doing 45mins cardio tomorrow.


----------



## RACK

45mins cardio done this morning. Gotta say, feeling tired today too due to not sleeping much last night.

After a few days training hard and heavy and being back on diet I'm into the prep groove nicely and it really is good to be back.

Hams, calves and abs tonight; SLDL (depending on lower back pumps), Lying leg curls, seated curls, standing single leg curls, GIANT set on calves, weighted ab work


----------



## RACK

SLDL's were a no go last night due to my back pumps, but everything else went fine. Giant set on calves was rancid and I text scott just to let him know about it too lol

50mins cardio done this morning, not sure about training today as just waiting for orders to come through


----------



## RACK

Had to train at lunch time today as got a bit of a busy night, but a quick session done, testing but done!

Seated mill press (done on smith though as rack was taken), Upright row, Cable lateral (behind back), seated db press, weighted roman chairs

Starting to feel everything really kick in now. I'm constantly red hot, hungry and aching...... man I love it!!!

Will find out what I'm training tomorrow soon as it's got to be lunch time special again. In the morning it will be 55mins cardio to start the day


----------



## Suprakill4

55 mins cardio! FCUK THAT lol.


----------



## RACK

Has to be done mate  tbh It really doesn't bother me, up at 540am, out the door by 550am, back home cook food, at work for 8am.

I feel lost if I don't do cardio in the morning


----------



## RACK

55mins cardio done this morning and also weighed in. After a week of new diet, lots of cardio the result is...... 17st 2lb, so a 2lb gain. Not sure what's going on but will speak to Scott in a bit and get his thoughts on it


----------



## RACK

Here's Scott's answer, I'm happy, he's happy

"Thru much of the anabolic process hydration / osmosis fluctuates due to the body needing to hold water to grow

You lift PBS multi times a week

Wev upped your supps and protein

Increased your ratio I anabolics to androgens

So this is a hydration gain mixed with a little muscle gain which is cumulative"


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL, you dont have the best time when cutting do you mate.


----------



## RACK

Well the weight doesn't exactly fall off me haha


----------



## RACK

Quads done; Let ext, Leg press, smith squats, squats, one leg-leg ext

Could have thought of better things to do on a friday lunch but defo did the trick. I have a feeling it's arms tomorrow but will ask later.

Also a quick pic of my training partner's legs. That's what 20 odd years of defence playin american football will do for quads!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Quads done; Let ext, Leg press, smith squats, squats, one leg-leg ext
> 
> Could have thought of better things to do on a friday lunch but defo did the trick. I have a feeling it's arms tomorrow but will ask later.
> 
> Also a quick pic of my training partner's legs. That's what 20 odd years of defence playin american football will do for quads!!!


does he train them?


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA He tries to but his knees let him down before his quads

60mins cardio done this morning. Managed a bit of a lay in too, pretty happy about that as have something on my mind at the min, nothing training related though.

Arms were done at 1130; Rope pull-down SS Hammer curls, Alt DB curls SS Skulls, Single arm preacher SS over head DB ext, reverse preacher curls

Arms nicely pumped after and did look like they'd grown. Will be speaking to Scott next week to see what the plan is as I'll be with him friday


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> HAHAHA He tries to but his knees let him down before his quads
> 
> 60mins cardio done this morning. Managed a bit of a lay in too, pretty happy about that as have something on my mind at the min, nothing training related though.
> 
> Arms were done at 1130; Rope pull-down SS Hammer curls, Alt DB curls SS Skulls, Single arm preacher SS over head DB ext, reverse preacher curls
> 
> Arms nicely pumped after and did look like they'd grown. Will be speaking to Scott next week to see what the plan is as I'll be with him friday


I done that exact arm session yesterday and loved it mate!!! whats your arms measure?


----------



## RACK

I haven't got a clue on my arms mate, I don't really bother with the tape measure. I know they're laggin behind so I'm doin what I can to get them upto par

65mins cardio done this morning and no weights, feel strange having a day off as trained 6 days straight off. Going to make the most of it and try and sleep more than my dog to get some rest in.

Oh and I know I said no pics for a while but we do need a starting point for this year. Here's a quick pic I took last night and adopted the standard "Yes I'm bulked so I'll position my arm to hide belly and love handle" standard pose. Weight is 17st 2lb


----------



## Suprakill4

What's comp weight going to be do you think. Last time you was 13.7 and still had loads to come off so you reckon about 13 this time to be shredded? Do you think this is possible cos at start of diet it drops off usually but you have put weight on at points?

Not being a knob just realistically do you think its possible to get in competition standard in time?


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, why wouldn't it be possible to get to comp standards? I'm not worried about the weight class what so ever, I come in at what ever I come in at. I've got the best part of 8 months to be ready so I don't see it as a worry. Plus the prep is in Scott's hands not mine


----------



## Suprakill4

Just that when you cut you seem to have a lot of trouble with gettin it off as like I say I know when I start a cut it drops off at the beginning but sure you mentioned you had added weight? And do you aim to come in much leaner this time or similar?


----------



## RACK

I never see a big drop initially like most do mate, strange I know but I don't let it bother me.

I do want to come in much leaner than last time as I want to look better than I did before jsut from a progress front than nothing else.


----------



## RACK

35mins cardio done this morning, will be doing quads tonight, chest tomorrow and think I'm resting wednesday as I'll be with Scott from thursday afternoon til friday night. We'll be training Back and Hams thrusday, shoulders friday morning and arms friday afternoon before I set back off home. No doubt I'm in for a tough time!

I'm more interested in letting Scott have a proper look over me as the last time we saw each other was at the Leeds show in Oct and I've grown quite a bit since then even though weight has only gone up by 6lb


----------



## RACK

Legs last night; Leg press, leg ext, ham curls, giant set on calves. Hobbled back to the car so a good session.

Up this morning for 40mins cardio and will be training chest at lunch. Lower back is still pumping up, not sure body likes being this big. It's the biggest I've been for a long time and can't say I like it but needs must. God knows how I used to carry 19 odd stone about when at my fattest.


----------



## Suprakill4

Are you bulking now then?


----------



## RACK

Haven't really got a clue what I'm doing mate, you'd think that with only 40g oats in a morning as the only carbs I'm having that I'd be dropping weight. Thing is with just pro and fats, and very very little gear I'm getting bigger and I'm a little leaner this week.

I'm just following everything Scott tells me to the letter. He's been figuring out how my body works since June last year so I'm sure he knows what he's doing. I'm just following orders and seeing where he takes me


----------



## Suprakill4

Wierd how you are not dropping the fat on that little carbs. do you follow the diet perfectly? or still adding sauces etc?


----------



## RACK

I add a few little things for flavours but nothing that bloats me. My weight fluctates 1 or 2lb a week yet my strength is up every week without fail. The diet and training is followed to the exact letter, it would be a waste of money and time if I didn't.

Scott's happy with the progress so I'm happy. End of the day I've gone from 15st 7lb in June to 17st 2lb now and my strenght has gone up every week, yes bodyfat has gone up a bit but that has to be expected. I'd have never grown or made so much progress, size wise if I hadn't stopped worrying and just got on with things. I used to worry too much and just spent my time spinning my wheels so to speak and not gettin any bigger, stronger or leaner. Scott this time last year was waddling around about 20 odd stone, he told me to shut up and deal with the size and I've done just that. I know I've got about 3 and half stone to get off for the end of sept but that doesn't bother me, you tel other people they have to drop that weight and they'd cry and give the old "Oh I won't be big enough on stage" I'll just get on with what I'm told


----------



## Suprakill4

3 and a half stone jesus mate, thats going to be some transformation if you do it!


----------



## RACK

Dropped 4st for the first show, went from 17 and half stone to 13 and half stone. People under-estimate just how much you have to drop to even look in place up there under the lights. OK I wasn't ever going to win on the show I did but I didn't look out of place in the line up so for me and Pscarb it was a massive thing. I even got in the readers bit of The Beef with the transformation yet people give me stick about not lookin big up there hahahaha

This time at the same weight I'll look a lot different, progress is my main goal. If I want a plastic trophy I'll go buy one. This doesn't mean I don't want to win, who doesn't but there's a lot of people who say "I'm not going on stage til I know I can win" with that attitude they'll never do it cos they never look good enough to themselves so they're defeated before they've even tanned up.


----------



## Suprakill4

Thats true.


----------



## RACK

Just been and trained chest in my old gym as trainin partner on nights so we went for an early session on my lunch. Bumped into an old mate who I've not seen since may and he was shocked at how big I'd got, not surprising as I've put 2st on since then lol

Session was; flat bench, inc db press, flat flies, seated chest press, inc flies

Strength up on everything so I'm happy


----------



## liam0810

Alright pal, I see training is going well. After this years comp are you going to go back up to the weight you are now or try and stay a little lighter but at a lower bodyfat? just thinking that it will probably start taking its toll on you if you have to drop 4 stone every year for a comp.


----------



## RACK

Heyup bud, I'd like to stay a bit leaner. I don't really like being this weight or bf%, just needs must for the time being.

I wasn't planning on doing another show but someone made me a bet so I have to see it through lol

45mins cardio done this morning. No weights today as I've been told to rest up for when I go see Scott tomorrow and friday


----------



## Jay.32

Your still very focused J.. keep going mate


----------



## RACK

I'm just not panicking mate or letting how I look at the min mess my head up. If I worry about how much bf% I'm holdin or how much I've got to lose I'll jsut run round in circles and never progress. I'm chilled and just gettin the work done


----------



## RACK

Well the day has come. Leaving work at 12 then setting off to see Scott for 3 training sessions from hell and seeing where we are in terms of progress. Can't wait!


----------



## Suprakill4

When you keep saying needs must in terms of piling the weight on (majority fat/water) how do you mean mate. Is it just to get as big as possible for extra strength equalling more muscle?


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate that's exactly it. I was a fatty for years, so my body is programmed to just store fat. I'd struggle to gain any mass but staying very lean so I've just gone for it, ok some I'm 20%bf big deal, the muscle and strength gains I've had in 6 months are unreal and I'm hardly small, see the pic below of me stood next to dutch scott. I couldn't care less what I look like at the min, it's all about sept when I get out on stage and I know for sure I'll be a lot bigger than if I'd have stayed lean. If you want to grow you gotta do it the it how ever you can, mine was to put a bit of chub on. I looked decent on holiday just under 15 and half stone but if I'd have kept that weight worrying if "Ohhhh I'm gettin fat!" I'd have never grown. This is what a lot do, some people can gain and stay very lean, I can't. Others won't go passed a certain bf% and just end up saying "I can't grow...." so they're stuck spinning their wheels. I'm done with the whole "Oh RACK you're fat" on the forums thing and it really doesn't bother me at all. I'm growin and will look bigger and better once lean, I'll leave the haters to stick with not progressing.

Alpha road-trip went awesomely!!!! Left work at 1ish on thursday, got home packed my back and then set off for the long drive, 3 and half hours later I'm pulling up at Alpha HQ and @dutchscott came to the door to greet me, luckily his first words were "**** mate you've thickened up!" which I took as a good sign.

Went inside and had a chat and a shake before gettin our stuff together and heading for Ministry Of Fitness. Pulled up and gotta say it's a fantastic gym! Everything there anyone could ever need. Pre-WO shake necked and then it was time for a back session.

Started off with Rack Pulls (Yeah I do a little giggle at that still), few warm up sets and then Scott asked my PB, this was around 4 reps at 230kg. After working up to it I did a triple at 290kg! Yep a 60kg pb all with a few tips and Scott shouting at me.

Next up were deads which everyone knows are my worst lift ever! PB on these is only about 180kg and I've had to drop them lately due to back pumps. We went for a 220kg and I just couldn't make it BUT 200kg flew up from the floor! So 20kg on my pb right there.

On to t-bar rows and kept up with Scott apart from a few reps on the last set. Also said a quick hi to Papa Lazarou, who's looking very big!!

Bench DB row and a variation on lat pull down finished back off. After that we did some ham work and I was spent.

The pic of me and Scott stood together proves this, I also had to turn to the side so my depth countered how lean he is!

Quick shake, back to HQ then it was time to go out for an all you can eat buffet. The place was booked up but the Dutch one has GAME!! 15mins later we're in the place that is treat day heaven!!!! We both went for a chinese, tex mex and dessert combo. The looks we were gettin as we were walking back to our table were fantastic. Scott reckons my chest enters a room before I do lol

Smashed the buffet and then home time for a massive chat and laughs before gettin some sleep for a double session in the morning.

Up for about 9ish and off for a full english before gettin my shoulders working. Started off with seated overhead press, we warmed up then scott told me I'd be doing 140kg........ Baring in mind I only benched this for a few reps on monday I was quite nervous! It came down and I was about to bottle it before scott assured me I could do it. 1 rep out at that, stripped it down to 100kg for 9 reps, then dropped to 60kg dead stops for 6 then 3 forced reps with a 60sec hold at the end! Ran the rack for side lat raises and 8 sets straight off nearly finished me off before nippin on the side lat raise machine for a few sets and I felt rancid!! Had a shake and then a quick walk to the shop which was ok, walking back my breakfast came straight back up, the only thing scott was mad at was he couldn't get him camera out quick enough to get a pic hahaha We did get a pic of me smiling after delts though which isn't bad and shows how I've come on in the last few months (pic of me stood on my own)

We waited for a bit and then busted my arms! THis is where I got the best tip ever on how to bring my tris up (and don't ask cos I ain't sharing lol), tri's got blasted then it was the bi's turn, my bi's aren't too bad so Scott's happy with them. Finished off with a superset and Scott got the tape measure out, last time I meansured my arms they were about 16", 6 months later and we got jsut over 18in!!! I'm well happy with this as they still lag but are finally growing, give them another 6 months and see what happens.

Out of pure curiosity Scott measured my chest too, now those who's met me know I've got some depth, the tape said 55.5in me and scott just laughed at this!!

I was tired out and done after this, 3 HARD sessions in about 14hours. The only thing for it was a Nando's. It took longer to cook than it did us to eat it haha

Back to Alpha HQ for scott to have a good look over me and he's happy with where we're at. Epecially since I've only been on a very small dose of winny and mast for the last month or so. Monday the test goes back in so I'm gaggin to see what happens then, seen as I've held 17st 2lb again this week.

After another chat is was time for me to say goodbye and get home. I was allowed more carbs last night so a pizza was had when I got back to RACK towers and I hit the sack, up this morning and yet again 17st 2lb.

Now gotta say a HUGE thanks to Scott for the last 2 days. He is a genuine good guy and someone I'm proud to call my friend and my coach. Had such a laugh and learnt so much in such a short time and I can't thank him enough for it. Bring on Leeds!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Awesome write-up mate, thanks! Shame I didn't get to meet you (not sure if you were there yesterday afternoon but I turned up only to realise I'd left my kit at home argh!) but sounds like you had an amazing time and PB'd the sh*t out of yourself lol! :thumb:

Looking very wide in both dimensions mate!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds a good workout mate. Are you concentrating on bringing arms up then now? 18 inch at 17 stone is that ok? Mine are touch over 17 at 14 stone 7 and think mine are lagging quite a bit aesthetically. Be funny to see how much your face comes in when dieted, that's what comes in for me first.


----------



## RACK

@defdaz, was gutted I didn't get to meet you mate but will be down in a few more months I reckon, so we'll arrange something. Glad you liked the write up

@Supra, nah man my arms are sh1t. Always have been and they've never grown but now they've started I don't intend on stopping them. If they do lag then site shots and synthol/novotol will be used to bring them upto par.

I love my face when I diet down as I have pretty good features, at the min my head's like a fooking football!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Synthol? Fcuk that. I know its great when used properly but something I wouldn't ever consider unless was seriously advanced in the sport.


----------



## RACK

But the exact same could be said about steroids, hgh, ghrp, dnp and everything else too mate


----------



## Suprakill4

I know it could, just something I have never considered using. Personal choice I suppose.


----------



## Jim78

RACK said:


> I add a few little things for flavours but nothing that bloats me. My weight fluctates 1 or 2lb a week yet my strength is up every week without fail. The diet and training is followed to the exact letter, it would be a waste of money and time if I didn't.
> 
> Scott's happy with the progress so I'm happy. End of the day I've gone from 15st 7lb in June to 17st 2lb now and my strenght has gone up every week, yes bodyfat has gone up a bit but that has to be expected. I'd have never grown or made so much progress, size wise if I hadn't stopped worrying and just got on with things. I used to worry too much and just spent my time spinning my wheels so to speak and not gettin any bigger, stronger or leaner. Scott this time last year was waddling around about 20 odd stone, he told me to shut up and deal with the size and I've done just that. I know I've got about 3 and half stone to get off for the end of sept but that doesn't bother me, you tel other people they have to drop that weight and they'd cry and give the old "Oh I won't be big enough on stage" I'll just get on with what I'm told


Rack, u run long esters mate that make you holdlots of water? no matter what ai i take on long stuff, even with a clean diet i bloat up and look like crap, on short stuff it just drops off and i can stay lean, hate the stuff nowadays (long esters) but they are/wereconvenient for longer rests between jabs


----------



## RACK

Supra, true mate. Its all down to the person but if my arms don't grow and are lettin me down I've got no problem bangin some in.

Jim, I'm the same mate, I hold water like mad on any gear. Cyp is the worst. I mainly use prop and tren. I just switch off from the jabbin eod. Cycle that starts tomorrow will be a mixture of long and short (that's all the details I'll go into though) and my idea of how to run it was very much the same as scotts so its clear we're on the same wave length after 2 days of chattin things out. We'll soon see from the results I get from it


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> to our table were fantastic. Scott reckons my chest enters a room before I do lol


I hope no one saw that your ar$e left a minute after you did!! Lol.


----------



## Jim78

Suprakill4 said:


> I hope no one saw that your ar$e left a minute after you did!! Lol.


lmao ouch!


----------



## RACK

Haha, tbh mate I've got a tiny ass for 17st. My weight is all round my stomach and lower back. But that's easy off. I reckon bout 15 and half stone I'll look very decent.


----------



## Suprakill4

Thsts only a stone and a half little more you wouldn't have abs showing at all with only that off would you??


----------



## RACK

You're seein things one dimensional mate. I can keep growin while leaning out. Weighrs just a number. I'm not sure how fat you think I am but goin from the last pic you put up I'm only a bit more bf than you and a good dea bigger. I've put the bf on to grow. Gainin muscle is harder than losin fat and I've been on a lot less gear than you too. I know I won't be ripped at 15st 7lb and I never said that, I said I'd look decent. You seem to think that to get on stage or to look like a bb-er everyone should look like a pro.

You keep sayin when you're bigger you'll go for a show, just how big will your head let you get as you're worryin you're too fat now at 14 and half stone, now don't take this as me havin a go as I think your proportions are great and you have a very balanced physique, I like your look. You're prob lookon at 12st 7lb or there abouts for you to be on stage this year and I think you'd do well. You just seem to mess with you're own head too much


----------



## lightweight09

now then rack good look this year. iam helping a lad get ready for the same show he doing the juniors he is amazing and a one to watch out for


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, I'll keep an eye out for the lad at the show

35mins cardio done this morning and awating plans on what my session will be later


----------



## defdaz

Scott's doing you proud I reckon mate. Keep them PB's coming!!


----------



## Suprakill4

I just think I'm realistic that's all rack. I'm happy to continue gaining to compete next year. Are you sure your bodyfat is only a little more than mine? Lol


----------



## RACK

defdaz, things are working great with scott's plan mate and he's happy with how things are going

Supra, you keep going as you are mate and I'll keep doing my thing. You seem to enjoy coming in with "banter" or being "realistic" with stuff but all it seems is you puttin a negative slant on things. As said people enjoy saying I'm too fat and I've never once said I look good at this weight, I'm following Scott's orders to T as you should with any person coaching you, Scott's happy with where I'm at and has the next few months all in hand. Yes I'm fat but the comp isn't while the end of september, that's a hell of a long time to get ready, and it's on stage where what I look like matters


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol I'm not being negative at all. Just fired a few questions at you in terms of having time to get in condition and whether you aim to be leaner than last time because I'm sure last time I looked at the comp pics condition was way off thats all and this time no doubt you have more to come off. Lighten up.


----------



## RACK

Nothing to do with lightening up mate. Look at the comp pics again and you'll see a bit more fat had to come off but not sure I could have lost anymore weight in the 16 weeks me and Pscarb did it in. You know I aim to be leaner as does everyone who's been up on stage, I've also GOT TO make it up there after not making it up there last year before anyone else would like to point it out.

I have a lot more muscle than when I went for my first comp and this time last year too so only time will tell what I'll look like.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ok just hopefully the condition will be a marked improvement.


----------



## RACK

We'll see in a sept mate 

Just got session through for tonight; Box squats, Leg Press, Lunges and Leg ext


----------



## lightweight09

RACK said:


> Thanks mate, I'll keep an eye out for the lad at the show
> 
> 35mins cardio done this morning and awating plans on what my session will be later


you cant miss him he is huge lol how many weeks owt are you starting your diet


----------



## Jay.32

I think youve gained some good mass John, and cant wait to see the end result when you strip the bf down.. if scotts happy, Im sure things are going well! as at the end of the day he knows alot more than most... as its his job to know..

Keep going mate


----------



## RACK

@lightweight, dieting has started now mate just taking things slowly so can hold onto everything. Scott's plan is to get me lean for april time and trial a few methods of dropping water, hold condition for my holidays in june/july time then dial in for end of sept.

@Jay, thanks buddy, will be good to see just how different I look once the fat has gone.


----------



## lightweight09

good idea that junior iam helping has just did a cut down (4stone) now he is eating cleaner then will start dieting correct 20 weeks out


----------



## RACK

Hat's off to him, I dropped 4 stone and know just how tough it is. I'll be sure to say Hi to him on the day

Back from session and lost my temper in the gym. Had to do box squats in a different rack as the usual rack was took up. Thing is it's more like a cage and I kept bangin the bar, as soon as the bar moved I'd over compensate and just keep bangin it. Talk about frustration!!! Did 140kg for the higher sets and then 180kg for low rep sets. Aprat from that the session went well and felt mega ill so made sure I pushed hard


----------



## lightweight09

which gym do you train at


----------



## RACK

I mainly train at Quirkes in Sheffield mate, but use a few others if needs must.

Up this morning for 40mins cardio in the thrashing rain, I even left the pooch at home. Will message Scott later and find out what tonight's work out is.


----------



## Jay.32

Better man than me!! I opened the door! looked at rain.... then ran back in put the kettle on...lol


----------



## RACK

Can't lie, I've got a stationary bike in my house just in case of the rain but it's less bother gettin wet than trying to move the bike into the front room to watch tv


----------



## danimal

rack as i said to scott yesterday your still a fatty but your making good progress! there is a bigger picture here and supra seems to be missing it! scott will get your bf down when the time comes and the extra muscle you have will make it easier to get it down than last time you competed!

10 months to go and if you stick with it youl be laughing! dont worry about the naysayers on here reality is most of them wont ever compete mate and youl have the last laugh!


----------



## RACK

I'll be the first to hold my hand up and say I'm fat mate, this is no secret but I'm not as fat as most people think. But that's by the by. The main aim of this first bit was to get my metabolism back to and prob at a higher than normal rate, something that has never been done with my body and something Scott has smashed. How I look/looked wasn't priority. I think Scott will be bringing some fat off pretty soon but I'll confirm it when he gives me my orders

We all know I'll stick to what ever Scott tells me, as puking outside MOF the other day proves! I'll be down again in a few months so would be good to catch up with you mate.


----------



## Smitch

People are saying it's a lot of weight to come off, the show's 8 fvcking months away!

It's not like it's an unrealistic target and look at the condition Dutch is in year round and the condition he got into for his own show with zero cardio. If anyone knows how to shift the fat it's him and if Rack is being guided by him then I've no doubt he'll be on that stage in good nick.

Hater's gonna hate though.


----------



## RACK

Dutch said the exact same thing mate


----------



## Suprakill4

danimal said:


> rack as i said to scott yesterday your still a fatty but your making good progress! there is a bigger picture here and supra seems to be missing it! scott will get your bf down when the time comes and the extra muscle you have will make it easier to get it down than last time you competed!
> 
> 10 months to go and if you stick with it youl be laughing! dont worry about the naysayers on here reality is most of them wont ever compete mate and youl have the last laugh!


I'm not missing anything mate. I just know he had 16 weeks to get ready last time and condition was way way off. I'm not being nasty, just hoping he starts losing it in plenty of time this time around that's all. I'm not a hater just looking at the bigger picture. Pretty sure rack said that condition wasn't there because it took alot or pscarb to learn the way his body worked when losing the fat and Dutch is going to have to do the same so losing more of it now is only going to make the run into the show easier. I read all the time how much lean body mass people lose when having to lose a considerable ammount of fat, bigjim87 being the main one for this, now he says to stay leaner year round which in the long run you will gain more and lose less when dieting.

Don't know why people have taken my comments the wrong way like I'm some 'hater' lol.


----------



## mikemull

What's your cardio mate? Early morning walks? I take the dog for walks also!


----------



## Jim78

RACK said:


> We'll see in a sept mate
> 
> Just got session through for tonight; Box squats, Leg Press, Lunges and Leg ext


John, any reason he's sending the training pattern through on a daily basis? or am i reading it wrong?


----------



## RACK

Supra, the last 2 preps were very harsh, no carbs and then protein only. What me and Paul didn't realise was after the first show my body rebounded a lot different to how it should and I gained a lot of fat. The start of last year I was about 16st and more bf than I am now at over a stone heavier. My metabolism didn't really recover. We tried the cheat window method and that didn't suit me, Paul and I planned a 20 week prep and my body stalled at 15st, even with 3 hours cardio and 1200cals a day I wasn't losing, hence why I pulled the plug. After that I needed to get some food in me, kick start my body again. This is where me and Scott started working together, I didn't realise it was going to take til now to get my body back to an even keel. Yes BF has gone on, but not like it has before and my strength is up every week.

No my condition wasn't the best for the show and I was never goin to win, that was something I and everyone else knew but I didn't look out of place in a line up of 15 and I still had the balls to do it. Unlike a lot of people.

Bigjim has some very good ideas and I read his thread a lot, I have respect for him. It's took him a few preps to realise he shouldn't get too heavy though, with my body at the min I don't have that luxury, BUT you get a lot of people saying they feel so unhealthy at a certain weight. Ok I feel a bit bloated and outta breath sometimes but I never feel like I'm goin to die. I had a check up with my doc at 17st 9lb and my blood pressure was normal and heart rate fine too. My body could handle a lot more size but that's for another time.

I wouldn't call you a hate just sometimes you come accross as very negative but hide through being "real" or a "just saying" attitude. I could come in your journal and use the same attitude but don't, I keep things polite and constuctive.

End of the day I like you, you live round the way from me and I do want to train with you sometime. But think before you type, my temper can get up pretty easy and I bite my lip a lot, so somethings give me a knee jerk reaction to fire off. Ok some might think I over reacted to your posts but I just typed without thinking as a lot do.

MikeMull, yes mate just fast paced walking, I let Murphy set the pace


----------



## Jim78

danimal said:


> rack as i said to scott yesterday your still a fatty but your making good progress! there is a bigger picture here and supra seems to be missing it! scott will get your bf down when the time comes and the extra muscle you have will make it easier to get it down than last time you competed!
> 
> 10 months to go and if you stick with it youl be laughing! dont worry about the naysayers on here reality is most of them wont ever compete mate and youl have the last laugh!


So your saying if you train you have to compete? lol - my reality is if i were 18 stone of muscle id still not want to compete, but i think everyone should have the chance to have a say, consensus seems to be...if you haven't competed "how dare you have a say in a comp journal" - i know plenty of lads who would put to shame lads who compete but its just not their thing, still train hard and eat right, anyway good luck to Rack, indeed it will be good to see how much more mass he has gained from his 1st show.


----------



## 3752

the problem is that many assume that you have to look only one way when onstage and that is shredded, of course that is the aim for everyone but not everyone can make this condition and as i said in the first prep with John He dropped 4 stone and did not look out of place in the first timers class but the challenge to John was the journey from looking like he had never trained to looking like he deserved to be onstage....this was accomplished.....as John said his body did not rebound well and we struggled last year so both agreed to pull the plug, John needed more lean tissue to help with his resting metabolism this is what Scott is doing with John......the show is 8 months away i know from personal experience John will do everything he is told to make the condition onstage, i am sure Scott will come through for John........

guys really need to stop putting John down for being over weight now and encourage, this is not to say we should all say he looks amazing as he does not at the moment but the challenge for Scott is to bring John in looking his very best to date....that may mean he will not be as shredded as some onstage but as long as he is in better condition that he was in 2010 then they have met there goal.......

i don't think Supra is a hater but then i could look at your pics mate and say the same to you? as could someone more advanced than me look at my pics and say the same to me.........encourage people to achieve there goals if they do not make it come the end then it is John and Scott's issue and i know how gutted John will be so i know he will do whatever it takes to get the job done....

Just for balance......you look Sh1t John  and your coach is gay...


----------



## RACK

Jim, sorry mate I didn't see your post. Yep I get my training sent to me during the day. It benefits cos we go on how I feel, if a certain part is aching or sore then we'll work on another. It's very much feed back orientated.


----------



## RACK

Pscarb said:


> the problem is that many assume that you have to look only one way when onstage and that is shredded, of course that is the aim for everyone but not everyone can make this condition and as i said in the first prep with John He dropped 4 stone and did not look out of place in the first timers class but the challenge to John was the journey from looking like he had never trained to looking like he deserved to be onstage....this was accomplished.....as John said his body did not rebound well and we struggled last year so both agreed to pull the plug, John needed more lean tissue to help with his resting metabolism this is what Scott is doing with John......the show is 8 months away i know from personal experience John will do everything he is told to make the condition onstage, i am sure Scott will come through for John........
> 
> guys really need to stop putting John down for being over weight now and encourage, this is not to say we should all say he looks amazing as he does not at the moment but the challenge for Scott is to bring John in looking his very best to date....that may mean he will not be as shredded as some onstage but as long as he is in better condition that he was in 2010 then they have met there goal.......
> 
> i don't think Supra is a hater but then i could look at your pics mate and say the same to you? as could someone more advanced than me look at my pics and say the same to me.........encourage people to achieve there goals if they do not make it come the end then it is John and Scott's issue and i know how gutted John will be so i know he will do whatever it takes to get the job done....
> 
> Just for balance......you look Sh1t John  and your coach is gay...


Cheers mate

PS you ignored the fact I can't do the Pscarb shuffle and Scott has big ears haha


----------



## mikemull

Just use negative comments as motivation mate! That was what drove Arnold on when he started. Remember all the stories about him cutting his pants off so people took the **** out of his calves. Just remember the comments when your craving cheat meals or want to miss cardio!!


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> PS you ignored the fact I can't do the Pscarb shuffle and Scott has big ears haha


yea but i dont want to just be cruel for the hell of it 

i will say dont everyone get on Supra's back though as he is asking questions that many wont ask....John is a big boy he can answer these questions fuller i just think not everything is being taken into account....


----------



## RACK

As said, I might have reacted a little ott with supra and the post above apologised for this if I caused offence. Me and Supra have spoke a few times on here and I do like him. Just the odd time my back gets up and I can go off on one.


----------



## Smitch

Where's the TSC when you need them with some proper abuse?


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad my comments wernt fully taken the wrong way. I much prefer people to be critical and realistic with me so I use that approach on others, if its taken the wrong wAy so be it, I won't act like someone I'm not. I didn't think my questions would offend so much though and cause people to brand me a 'hater'.


----------



## RACK

No worries mate.

Just got message from scott and it's arms tonight; One arm Preachers, Inc db curls, close grip ez curls, push downs, cross face db ext, skulls


----------



## reaper21

Just read that you train at Quirke's. Had the pleasure of training there for a session before xmas as I often work around Rotherham, so need somewhere to train when I'm staying over or ducking the traffic for me getting home. Went to total rebuild last week to see if I could bump into Nigel Cox, but he is a day trainer apparently. Might bump into you in Quirkes in the near future as I quite liked it there, not pretty, but got everything I need.

I'm in a similar position to you, came down from 19st10, to 14st4 to show last year and whilst shape was ok, didn't get the hardness I wanted. Trying to take myself up slow and not get too heavy and I will do it again possibly later this year. Hopefully get that bit harder each time and improve on quality of muscle each time too.

Good luck to you in your journey, hopefully bump into you in next few weeks and see how you are progressing. Well done on what you have achieved so far.


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, Quirkes has everything you need and is a good atmosphere. I sometimes use Steelworks in Parkgate and Workhouse in Rotherham town as I know the owners pretty well from training with them at different points.

Thanks for the comments and if you ever see me gimme a quick shout


----------



## Nemises

the drama in your journal here and TM has kept ne amused.

id drop in fron time ti time, never have anything to contribute. i would be very happy to make the progress you have.


----------



## RACK

The drama over there wasn't my doing but was fun to read haha. Thanks for the comment mate


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

RACK said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> Just got message from scott and it's arms tonight; One arm Preachers, Inc db curls, close grip ez curls, push downs, cross face db ext, skulls


Do you do much barbell curls not on Ez either or close grip bench or weighted dips?

Found they really helped arms grow added lots to my bench as well.


----------



## RACK

I've tried everything mate but they're just a very stubborn part to grow. My chest seems to grow for fun but arms are defo worst part. They're grownin now though so hope they don't stop

Arm session was awesome, felt like sh1t half way through but had a 5min break and finished off on a high


----------



## RACK

45mins cardio done this morning. Will be speaking to Scott later about tonight's session. Also clear that cycle has started working as woke up this morning with a temper and ragin hard on!


----------



## RACK

Spoke to Scott and no liftin today. Another cardio session tonight is the plan.

He also said we're upping volume and frequency on weak parts and decrease my chest at the start of this cycle to take advantage of over compensation and nitrogen retension while CNS is fresh


----------



## RACK

Diet is now going to increase about 100g extra in protein as cycle has started so Scott's wanting to make the most of it. Also training is changin up big time from next week. More weak points being trained more often.

45mins cardio done tonight and now chilling for the night with SKY, hopefully I'll find a crap film to watch which I thought was amazing as a child before my pre-bed shake haha

Up in the morning for 50mins cardio then back session about 7pm tomorrow night


----------



## Suprakill4

What's your back session going to be. Are you cutting calories from fats or carbs when adding the extra protein in?


----------



## RACK

Not got a clue on the back session mate, Scott will let me know later today.

As for the extra protein, the only carbs I have at the min are 40g oats in a morning, so doubt I'll be cuttin cals at all. Just be adding 100g extra protein a day in. The cycle should put this away due to increased protein synathasis.

Not sure what will happen to weight and bf but we'll soon see I guess


----------



## RACK

Just got my training for tonight, 20 sets of chins (1 set for each chin I have before anyone says it lol) then rear delt flies. Job done!


----------



## Suprakill4

20 sets of chins? Why??


----------



## Jim78

i kinda like thinking behind it tbh, really burn the lats, maybe next week more mixed up, then more thickness week after, continually hitting certain parts with volume, routines get sooo boring k [email protected] you think at all?


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah but TWENTY sets on one exercise. Seems overkill but then I'm no pro.


----------



## 3752

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah but TWENTY sets on one exercise. Seems overkill but then I'm no pro.


nor is Scott or Rack......the thinking behind it is sound essentially in the latter sets failure will kick in so early only a few reps will be achieved this is just a form of total failure training.....


----------



## GolfDelta

Rack have followed this journal and the last one on and off.Just like to say you deserve a trophy,if not in bodybuilding then for sheer determination and willpower.I think I have a similar body comp to you and know how demoralising it can be to be busting your balls and seeing little/slow returns but hats off to you for fighting on every time and striving to find a system that works for you.

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## RACK

Yep Jim and Paul are right, it's jsut for pure overload and to flat out kill my lats. Why I first got the text from Scott telling me the session Iw as like "WTF?" but when someone is training you, you just have to trust them. Can't say it was nice doing 20sets of them either, funnily enough my back isn't that sore today and I have no clue why, but will be speaking to Scott later to get training for tonight, chest and delts I think it is.

gduncan, thanks for the comments mate. The only results I'm not seeing is abs at the min, my strength and size have gone up a big amount in the last few months so really can't complain. I'm pretty sure I'll be looking better than ever once I'm back down in bf%

55mins cardio done this morning


----------



## Suprakill4

Ok sounds good then. Are lats a laggin bodyfart for you rack? I know you said the plan now is to bring up lagging parts?


----------



## RACK

They are but not as much as the used to be, I've got a wide waist even when lean so the more I increase my lats and delt width the better the illusion of a v taper. Plus my chest just over powers nearly every other part, so the more muscle I can get on all of me, the better.

Weakest part is defo my arms though so these will be gettin hammered.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

You got any photos from your last comp?


----------



## RACK

here you go mate, 16 weeks and 4st difference between the pics


----------



## Suprakill4

Have you had an operation on your lower abdomen mate? How did the 20 sets of chins go. That would just be about 40 reps total for me' lol.


----------



## laurie g

I love that last pic- your dog is looking at you thinking " huh, whats he doing?"


----------



## RACK

@Supra, no mate that's just some loose sking from when I was REALLY fat (like a 19 and half stone blob), it goes pretty well when I'm lean but still there if you look closely. Hopefully this time it won't be as bad. As for the chins, they were rancid. My total was 120-130, when I'm lighter I'm decent at them but this weight isn't fun

@Laurie, I think everyone was thinking that when I put the pic up hahaha

Session last night went ok but messed my shoulder up a bit on inc bench press. Went for 130kg and as soon as I brought the bar down my shoulder went. I think it's due to me using db's for so long and the angle of the bench just doesn't feel right, flat bench, side lat raises and flat flies all went ok but shoulder was aching all night after.

Up this morning for 60mins cardio and just weighed in at 17st 4lb, so a 2lb gain from last week, I'm cool with that as it's usually a 4-6lb gain with me as soon as I put test in.

Arms later and just waiting for session plan to come through from Scott, also we're on a count down to diet mode. Scott counts diet mode as added HIIT cardio and stims, something I'm not doing yet.


----------



## defdaz

20 sets of chins OMG  Crazy but fookin' ace at the same time lmao! Well done on the gain mate, keep beasting it. :thumb:


----------



## RACK

How I'm gaining on 20g carbs a day is madness mate haha

Arm session done, BB curls, Hammer curls, Over head DB ext, tri kick backs, forearm work


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah right ok then mate. Got any fat pics from then? Lol.


----------



## RACK

Think the one below was when I was about 19st mate. Defo not a pretty sight

65mins cardio done this morning


----------



## L00NEY

RACK said:


> Think the one below was when I was about 19st mate. Defo not a pretty sight
> 
> 65mins cardio done this morning


wow cant even recognise you. amazing work mate


----------



## Keeks

L00NEY said:


> wow cant even recognise you. amazing work mate


I'll second that! :clap:


----------



## RACK

Big change ain't there. Thing is I really don't like being this big cos when trim I have a proper super hero jaw line and good cheek bones, and also get called buzz lightyear far too much!!!

At the min my head's like a football!

COuple of more examples below


----------



## RACK

Just been told in a few days time HIIT cardio will be starting again as my body seems to love it.


----------



## RACK

Just had this in from scott

we are going to play around with upping food long with cv, and adding some stims in,

my idea is to ge rack to circa 10% bodyfat which , and werv spoken about is about leanest hes been then i can smash him down to near ripped before i come up to live for 10days and torture rack into his show!


----------



## Suprakill4

He going to live with you for ten days??? FCUK THAT!! look at him lol. Couldn't have someone like that walking round house in front of my missus. Would male me' feel so inferior hahaha.

Massive transformation! You was huge mate lol.


----------



## L00NEY

RACK said:


> Big change ain't there. Thing is I really don't like being this big cos when trim I have a proper super hero jaw line and good cheek bones, and also get called buzz lightyear far too much!!!
> 
> At the min my head's like a football!
> 
> COuple of more examples below


a double for a big boy barry?


----------



## RACK

@Supra, nah mate doesn't bother me at all with my gf. She's allowed to look, I'm allowed to look. Now if any touching went on............. haha. Plus I'm better looking than Scott, and told him this  I don't do inferior with other blokes. I've mentioned before Lucy's ex was a top natty bb'er, another a navy seal... I lug big bits of metal about and am fat at the min, but I'm confident as hell and have never had trouble with girls.

Also, the old pics were the main reason I'm proud of me doing a show. We know I wasn't goin to win and i could have been leaner, but to get on stage after a couple of yers of training I'm pretty proud of it.

@LOONEY, hahahaha PMSL mate!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah must feel good sense of achievement mate.


----------



## RACK

I felt proud at the time mate cos I had so many people telling me I'd never be able to do it so it was a nice 2 fingers to stick up to them.

35mins cardio done. Lower back is pumped a little but nothing out of the norm so will be upping water today. Also gonna try get this afternoon of work as Lucy is off and cycle has kicked in!!!!


----------



## Jim78

RACK said:


> I felt proud at the time mate cos I had so many people telling me I'd never be able to do it so it was a nice 2 fingers to stick up to them.
> 
> 35mins cardio done. Lower back is pumped a little but nothing out of the norm so will be upping water today. *Also gonna try get this afternoon of work as Lucy is off and cycle has kicked in!!*!!


extra cardio mate? lol can't fault thi!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

He bl00dy needs it! JOKING!!

You training today? Just off for arms soon.


----------



## RACK

She was at her mate's when I got home and then went to her suppliers....... I had to settle for spankwire haha

Legs DONE!!!

Text from Scott this morning said I had to do a 220kg box squat for a single.......... sooo I went for 226kg, got my cousin to video it to send proof to scott. I managed 2 reps at 226kg, then went to watch the vid and my cousin didn't record it so I did the double again, this time managed to get the vid, after that was a single at 229kg, so pretty happy with those numbers. Then did working sets of 15 reps at 140kg.

After that, feet together hack squat, leg press and to finish was a super set with leg extensions and lunges holding a 10kg plate.


----------



## RACK

40mins cardio done this morning, will find out about weight session later


----------



## RACK

Just got message from scott and it's arms tonight; One arm Preachers, Inc db curls, close grip ez curls, push downs, cross face db ext, skulls. Then a bis and tris superset to finish them off


----------



## Suprakill4

How did it go?


----------



## RACK

Can't post the link to the bench squats here while at work but if you type "thejohnnyrack" in youtube my posing routine comes up, click on my user name and then the squat vid is there.

Arm session went well last night mate and have the sore elbow to prove it lol. Cissus has now been started again so a couple of days and it'll be fine.

45mins cardio done this morning and will be speaking to Scott later about the weight session tonight. Still counting down the days til the weekend when diet starts.


----------



## Suprakill4

They don't look very deep at all mate? I used to do squats that deep then changed to lighter weight and went really deep and legs have come on loads.


----------



## RACK

It's just cos it's onto the bench mate, not deep but it's the dead stop that's the killer. I also know the second one wasn't much of a pause.

I wouldn't be able to do that much weight going as low as I normally do, that would be more like 200kg.


----------



## Suprakill4

Ok mate. Suppose whatever works for you but full rom I think is important with squats and is what works for me'. Can you really do 200kg squats mega deep for reps?


----------



## RACK

Yeah I can get to parallel with 200kg, my knees take some hammer on it but I don't go any deeper than parallel but legs are building up well.

I hear what you're saying about depth, a few months ago I stripped all the weight off the bar and went ass to grass with every weight and got on ok with it but as soon as my body weight got higher I was in agony with back pumps so just kept it at a resonable depth like parallell. Once my weight and fat come down I'll get down deeper


----------



## RACK

Just got word from Scott and it's a big rest for me tonight, gonna get home and power nap


----------



## RACK

50mins cardio done this morning, chest at lunch time; Flat Flies, Cable x-over, Inc DB Press, Flat DB press, bench press but rest baron chest then push up


----------



## Suprakill4

Hated them rest chest presses when I tried them lol. Very difficult but does take any momentum out and any bounce off the chest.


----------



## RACK

It's an ego killer cos you can't bench the weight you're used to haha.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah definitely.


----------



## RACK

Bit of a dummy out moment at lunch time. Once again my elbow let me down, it's been givin me some pain since the weekend but today it just let go, picked the 125lb db's up to press, got them to pressing position and then I just let out a yelp. Session sacked off, me gettin very angry and frustrated. BUT this won't do prep any good, pain killers banged down before finishing work and went upto works gym to finish the session. Weights weren't pb's but slowed them all done to get chest pumped.

Will be up in the morning to do 55mins in the Rocky IV condtions then will be dropping Scott a text for the session


----------



## Suprakill4

Man up ffs!! Lol. Do you think it's wise to just have painkillers to mask the pain and then workout? May do more damage at a time you really don't need injuries.


----------



## RACK

I get it every now and then mate, usually with cold weather. Happened this time last year when I had an mma session, had to have diclofenic (sp?) injections in it. Couple of weeks and it'll be fine.

Cardio done this mornin and then weighed in at 17st 8lb, so a 4lb gain since last week. Gotta love my body and test haha

Spoke to Scott and he says all is fine on the weight front and he wanted me heavy, job done lol

Back today at lunch time; Close grip pull down, bent over row, t-bar row, shrugs, hyper extentions, rear delts


----------



## liam0810

Mate i have no idea how you are putting weight on when you are doing so much cardio and on low carbs! I'm on insulin, GH and test plus 5000 cals and still not growing as much as i want to!


----------



## RACK

You and me both, I reckon I'm not even eatin 3500cals a day too. I'm just on Test, tren and a bit of winny and total dose is less than 1.5G a week.

Scott is happy though so I can't complain.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> You and me both, I reckon I'm not even eatin 3500cals a day too. I'm just on Test, tren and a bit of winny and total dose is less than 1.5G a week.
> 
> Scott is happy though so I can't complain.


Well you are just a b4stard then!


----------



## RACK

I'm carrying a fair bit of BF mate but no where near as much as I was last year at just over 16st. I'll gladly admit I HATE looking like this but it's what Scott's asked me to do and I've done it. We had a good chat when I was with him and he says now is when I really have to start trusting him as we get a lot leaner. He wants to get me to 10% in a few months, hold me there for a bit then get me stage ready. I've totally switched my head off from the whole thing and just letting Scott woryy about everything, at the end of the day that's what I pay him for.


----------



## bowen86

I had no idea you were competing RACK!

All the best with this big man! Will be following


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, we'll see how the prep goes. Need to get some lard off to see where we stand


----------



## RACK

Training done and elbow held out ok, bit tender now but nothing too much outta the norm


----------



## RACK

Today see's my final day of bulking and OMG it's been and felt like a loooong few months. Timed perfectly as yesterday I was in a proper BETA strop with being this big. Spoke to Scott and I get today to eat what I like and the day off training, not going mad on the food but a few nice things will be had as I won't be gettin another treat now til April.

I can't wait to start his cut, although I reckon after a few weeks of hell I'll be wishing I was fat again haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Always the same. When bulking wish we wo cutting and when cutting wish we wo bulking. Sucks.

Whn you last cut, did you have cheat meals?

Do you think it's a bit of a struggle because your metabolism stalls? What assistance are you going to be using for the cut I.e clen, era, dnp etc ?


----------



## RACK

I'm happy cuttin, but I think this will be very tough as it's a whole new method to me. I'm used to not much food, lots of cardio and steady lifting. I think gettin my head around Scotts method will be the hardest bit but I'll see once I have the plan

I stalled last time due to only being on 1200cals, 3 hours cardio a day and 5 days weights a week. But we live and learn. I'm not sure I buy into the cheat meal thing, it's more mental than physical from what I've done before. I did 14 weeks without a cheat before and got in good shape. No doubt Scott will give me the odd meal every few weeks but it will jsut be slightly more cals.

I think the usual fat burners will be used, clen, eca but no dnp has been mentioned for now buddy.


----------



## Suprakill4

Dnp is the daddy lol. And 3 hours cardio, thst is SERIOUS overkill and 1200 cals no wander the weight loss stalled. Thst didn't seem a very good plan mate I hope scotts approach is a lot better.


----------



## RACK

The 3 hours and low cals were just a last resort resort mate it wasn't like that the whole way through.

Scott's approach will be different as I have a lot more lean mass now, obviously some fat too, but I'll be eatin more food this time and a lot of different things. Its gonna be interesting


----------



## Suprakill4

Hopefully it works better for you.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

RACK said:


> Training done and elbow held out ok, bit tender now but nothing too much outta the norm


Could it be the winny drying out your elbow?

I had bad tendon issues cissius did nothing so got on the NPP for 6 weeks totally gone now.


----------



## RACK

Cheers Supra

S&Ccoach, not sure with the winny, I've not took it for a couple of days and elbow still a but off. I think it's prob the cold more than anything. I've tried NPP before and it didn't really help. No doubt it'll go in a couple of weeks so I'll jsut wait it out.

FINALLY the diet has started, was allowed a cheat day yesterday and didn't go too mad but enough to put a few lb on. Couple of bacon butties, half a pizza, 4 bulmers, few harribo, yorkie cookies and an indian. Orders today are to drop all carbs and we'll be in full swing tomorrow.

Official weigh in for start of the diet is 17st 11 and 3/4lb (or just shy of 250b/113.6kg) proof pic of the scales below


----------



## Suprakill4

Let the good times role. Some fcuking weight to drop mate ao let's hope this new appraoch and the longer timescale work better. I'm sure it will.


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, yep fingers are well and truely crossed to get the big chunk off 

Ab work and 35mins cardio done this morning, arms and HIIT will be done about 5pm tonight. Also diet is full on keto so hoping to see some changes pretty quick. Will report on weights session later on today.


----------



## RACK

Arm's done; One arm Preachers, Inc db curls, close grip ez curls, push downs, cross face db ext, skulls. Then a bis and tris superset to finish them off. Then weighted roman chairs and HIIT to end. nigh on 18st and hiit is rancid in case anyone is wondering lol


----------



## Suprakill4

This sh1t just got real bro.


----------



## RACK

Sure has mate. Due to no carbs sunday or yesterday I've just been p1ssing constantly so I reckon a decent drop will be seen this weekend. Always happens in that way, start cycle with little carbs and I bloat like mad, 2 weeks later and dropping carbs my body seems to settle into the diet and cycle and I level off.

40mins cardio done this morning, will be texting Scott later to find out the session for today


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah man. Get ya game face on!


----------



## RACK

The diet has been a long time coming mate. HATED gettin this big but it's all systems go from here. Actually looking forward to the weigh in saturday morning just to see the scales go down for a change


----------



## RACK

Legs just done; Leg press, hack squat, leg ext, squats and lunges. Followed with 30mins cardio


----------



## Raptor

Good luck with this mate, can't wait to see how you get on


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> The diet has been a long time coming mate. HATED gettin this big but it's all systems go from here. Actually looking forward to the weigh in saturday morning just to see the scales go down for a change


Knowing you they will probably go up ya fat knacker lol!


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA, you make a valid point mate.

45mins cardio done this morning, legs have doms but in a different sort of way. Can't really describe it. Stomach feels all over the place though, really strugglin to keep my breakfast down at the min. Hopefully meal 2 will be easier to eat


----------



## Suprakill4

What was meal 1? I'm just having 80g porridge with hot chocolate mixed in. Lovely!!!


----------



## RACK

Lots of eggs mate, I feel ok now so prob just me feeling a little off this morning


----------



## cas

good luck with this mate, how many calories are you taking in daily? and how much cardio per week? i hope you reach your target big fella


----------



## RACK

I haven't got a clue on the calories front mate, I leave all that with Scott. I just eat what he tells me.

Cardio starts with 35mins on a monday morning about 545am and builds up 5mins each do so by sunday I'm doing 65mins before my first meal.

Then I have 10mins HIIT after weights except leg day where I just do 30mins steady


----------



## cas

so your doing cardio every day?


----------



## RACK

Yep twice a day during the week and just once in the morning on weekends. Morning cardio is standard procedure for me no matter if bulking or cuttin mate


----------



## cas

respect mate, thats some dedication for you!


----------



## RACK

I don't mind it tbh. I don't sleep much so I'm always up early. And if I don't walk in a morning then the big guy below is giddy allllll day


----------



## cas

lol what is he, i have never seen a staffy that colour before?


----------



## RACK

He's not exactly a staff mate 

Chest done, no pressing what so ever; Inc flies, pec dec, cable x-overs, static hold then some hiit.

Elbow has flared up again and it's prob due to me forgettin cissus for the last couple of days. Will start it again tonight.


----------



## RACK

50mins cardio done. Managed to get a half decent sleep last night but didn't really get into deep sleep as was tossing, turning and sweating all the way through it and feeling the effects right now. Usually happens at the first week of a cut so I'll be fine by the weekend, think I'm training back today but will confirm once I've spoke to Scott


----------



## bowen86

Keep it up big dogg!


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, personally life is shot to sh1t at the min but it'll sort it's self out. Prep needs to be done!


----------



## RACK

Back session last night; Rack pulls, wide grip chins, close grip pull down, bent over row, bent over lat raise, then HIIT cardio.

Was supposed to do Rack DL's but lower back still sore so raised the pins and went for pulls instead, shifted some decent weight too and did 210kg for 12 reps twice.

Out last night as my mate was promoting his night in a new club and it was rammed, good time had but gettin up for 55mins cardio this morning jst felt WRONG!!!

No lifting today but do have cardio, arms and HIIT tomorrow so tonight will be spent sleeping


----------



## RACK

cardio done, arms and HIIT to do in an hour and just got weighed in at 17st 6lb, so 6lb down from sunday


----------



## Suprakill4

WOW scales have gone down mate lol that must be a relief!


----------



## RACK

Defo mate, I dropped down to about 17st 3lb mid week but then got the tummy bug and body just went daft. Feel better today though so should see a decent loss next week too


----------



## Suprakill4

Lets hope it continues, we know what your body is like!


----------



## RACK

Well no one can say I'm not unique can they mate hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4

Your right there! Whats your training going to look like today? And diet?


----------



## RACK

It's the same arms session as earlier in the week. Diet is just pure keto but Scotts asked me not to put details up. I doubt I'll be gettin a treat any time soon but I'm not really fussed, I'd rather get my jaw line back


----------



## Suprakill4

How come you and Lucy may be splitting mate??

I would try your damn hardest to keep her, you may have to settle for a minger if not lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> It's the same arms session as earlier in the week. Diet is just pure keto but Scotts asked me not to put details up. I doubt I'll be gettin a treat any time soon but I'm not really fussed, I'd rather get my jaw line back


You and your jaw line lol. Bet you look like desperate Dan.


----------



## RACK

I get called that or Buzz lightyear haha


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> How come you and Lucy may be splitting mate??
> 
> I would try your damn hardest to keep her, you may have to settle for a minger if not lol.


Just not gettin along mate and no good for either of us. Got a lot of talking to do with each other so I'll be quiet on here for a little bit.

As for settling for a minger......... I never downgrade


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Just not gettin along mate and no good for either of us. Got a lot of talking to do with each other so I'll be quiet on here for a little bit.
> 
> As for settling for a minger......... I never downgrade


Ah right ok mate i get ya.

and im sorry, you already said she is way out your league, going to struggle to get that lucky again lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Well it's gone quiet in ere. Whats goin on chubby chops?


----------



## Nemises

I think he won't be posting for a while according to TM forum. Dutch id going to keep updating TM, journal, not sure about here.


----------



## Suprakill4

Why arnt we good enough for them like?


----------



## Nemises

Think its because you keep calling him fat lol....

Nah, apparently to do with people getting at Dutch through rack our something.


----------



## Jim78

Nemises said:


> Think its because you keep calling him fat lol....
> 
> Nah, apparently to do with people getting at Dutch through rack our something.


some people just love the attention tbh imo, one reason why if i ever chose the path to compete, which i never shall, id keep it to myself and seek advice off people i trust to give me an honest opinion, not sugar coat it, id be crap on a stage, il happily admit it but you put a journal up, and your putting yourself in the firing line on these forums thesedays.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yep. And did Dutch not get a slating on TM for conning people? So why stay on there? I havnt seen any comments on here getting at Dutch through rack at all, just people bumming rack lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

And you wouldn't look sh1t on stage Jim look how good rack looked after losing all the weight and he didn't look out of place and neither would you


----------



## Mr Brown

What's TM?


----------



## weeman

Mr Brown said:


> What's TM?


a place where the gods reside,obviously i am a mod on there,what with being a god and all.


----------



## RACK

I've just got other priorities at the min than keeping a journal up.

Totally agree with Jim that if a journal is put up then you have to take the comments no matter what. These comments towards me and/or Dutch aren't the reason I've not been posting much lately. I've been called fat all my life, a few more comments on the net ain't gonna make me cry are they


----------



## Suprakill4

What comments to you and Dutch? I havnt seen any???


----------



## Guest

> I've been called fat all my life,


wow there are some very insensative people in the world are there not doughboy ??? 

good to have you back rack !


----------



## Suprakill4

Any updates yet. Apparantly lots of alpha sh1t being posted on facebook but how come no updates on here?

Have you got abs yet or what?


----------



## RACK

No abs yet mate, down about a stone now though in the weight department so happy with that so far. Strength up and weight down every week.


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> No abs yet mate, down about a stone now though in the weight department so happy with that so far. Strength up and weight down every week.


Progress then.... Gonna be ready for the comp and as lean as you would like?

and how did things go with the missus?


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, Scott's happy with how things are going so I'm happy. He says we've not even got to the hard stuff yet lol

I'm not worried about my condition for the show at all, Scott's more than confident I'll be ready.

On the gf front it ain't good, things seem to be good for a day then hell for a week. It kicked off massively last week but it was her bday mid week so it got pushed under the carpet but we need to really get everything out in the open.


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Yeah mate, Scott's happy with how things are going so I'm happy. He says we've not even got to the hard stuff yet lol
> 
> I'm not worried about my condition for the show at all, Scott's more than confident I'll be ready.
> 
> On the gf front it ain't good, things seem to be good for a day then hell for a week. It kicked off massively last week but it was her bday mid week so it got pushed under the carpet but we need to really get everything out in the open.


Ah right hopefully be there in time then.

Ouch, do you think she has realised she is too good?? lol. just kidding, doesnt sound good at all. Is it bodybuilding thats causing it?


----------



## RACK

My training is always done while she's at work due to her hours, I'm a little fed up with work and being fat, she's massively stressed over her salon and we don't seem to have any fun with each other any more. It could do with a reset button to press but things aren't ever that simple.

I get frustrated and fire off as L just hates any argument what so ever so it's a vicious circle for the time being


----------



## Suprakill4

I have been in a similar situation for a while but things are ok now. Need to be completely honest and if all else fails, just send me her number.


----------



## RACK

0797........


----------



## 3752

John your frustration is understandable but you are doing something about it and as long as you follow the plan (i know more than most that you will) then you will achieve your goal..........now having said that don't be a d1ck and let something small end up you and and Lucy splitting up mate.....movie nights, walk in the park etc.......make it work or i will drive to your northern very cold town and kick your Ass....


----------



## RACK

Cheers for the message buddy. The prep really isn't a problem and not gettin in the way at all, we just seem to have grown apart at this moment in time.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

RACK said:


> Cheers for the message buddy. The prep really isn't a problem and not gettin in the way at all, we just seem to have grown apart at this moment in time.


Sorry to hear things are tough mate, in exactly the same situation myself.

She actually said last night that things have fizzled out between us.

Problem is we have 2 year old together, I'd go mad if I couldn't see him everyday.

Thoughts are with you mate, dig deep and think about what's important to you.


----------



## RACK

Little update, 4 weeks in about over a stone down. Scott more than happy and strength still up, managed a 660lb rack pull for reps last week.

Things with me and Lucy are still rock bottom so training and diet is just keeping me on auto pilot, head down and work gettin done!

Most exciting thing this weekend.......... I grew a beard hahaha (although slipped trimming it more and am now clean shaven FML!!)


----------



## Suprakill4

Why have you posted a pic of shrek? Lol.

Progress ok then?


----------



## RACK

haha, I got called Zangief by someone else 

Yeah mate, progress goin well and changes are happening


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> There's a lot of fat to come off everywhere mate
> 
> Yeah legs last time came in good and they weren't as big as they are now


unrecognizeable in that pic mate compared to your avi mate....big respect for transforming yourself from 19st fat to muscle :thumbup1:

How long did it take you to go from fat to muscular?


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate. I was 19st then got dumped and joined a gym. Weight hovered about 16st for a few years, I dropped to 13 and half for a lads holiday then stayed in ok-ish shape. Decided to do a show after my old gym owner bet me I couldn't do it, so bulked to 17 and half stone then dropped to 13 and half for the show. That was nearly 2 years ago now so will be good to see how much I've changed and what condition I can get in this year for Leeds

At the min I'm a stone lighter than my avi


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> Cheers mate. I was 19st then got dumped and joined a gym. Weight hovered about 16st for a few years, I dropped to 13 and half for a lads holiday then stayed in ok-ish shape. Decided to do a show after my old gym owner bet me I couldn't do it, so bulked to 17 and half stone then dropped to 13 and half for the show. That was nearly 2 years ago now so will be good to see how much I've changed and what condition I can get in this year for Leeds
> 
> At the min I'm a stone lighter than my avi


Do you find its easier to put on size since your were a heavy lad? I mean not just fat but muscle size etc? Due to your muscle/skin/facia have been expanded before

What kind of diet plan did you use to drop down from 19st to 16st and then onto 13.5st? I take it cardio was an everday thing?


----------



## cas

RACK said:


> Little update, 4 weeks in about over a stone down. Scott more than happy and strength still up, managed a 660lb rack pull for reps last week.
> 
> Things with me and Lucy are still rock bottom so training and diet is just keeping me on auto pilot, head down and work gettin done!
> 
> Most exciting thing this weekend.......... I grew a beard hahaha (although slipped trimming it more and am now clean shaven FML!!)


Look like a silver back in that photo

Are you hitting targets, weight loss wise?


----------



## RACK

@BB101, not really sure mate. I don't find making the sclaes go up a problem at all. From june to feb I put the best part of 2 stone on. Obviously there was fat gain but not as much as you'd think. I could still fit in the same jeans so waist only went up a few inches.

I mainly use keto or carb cycling to diet with. And yep I do cardio every day, no matter if bulking or cutting

@cas, Thanks mate. Yep, all targets are being met. Dropped 17lb as of yesterday and strength is up each week. Cycle works out at round about 1g a week total and minimal stims


----------



## Jay.32

well done for staying focussed with home problems in the back round mate..

Maybe you and lucy could do with a weekend away to relax away from home, and try sort things out...


----------



## RACK

We're not speaking at the min mate so I'm jsut keeping my head down. Plus that would mean her missing a day of work and that just doesn't happen


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> We're not speaking at the min mate so I'm jsut keeping my head down. Plus that would mean her missing a day of work and that just doesn't happen


Not speaking is probably why your in this position. Grow some balls and have it out with her mate and put it to bed. None of this not talking sh1t, that builds up more tension which makes the discussion even hard to have when one of you eventually decides to stop being stubborn.


----------



## RACK

It's not me lacking the balls to talk mate, she's run away from the situation and just hasn't got a clue what she wants. I'm not beggin or making myself look like a little puppy. She needs to figure out what she wants so it's outta my hands


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> It's not me lacking the balls to talk mate, she's run away from the situation and just hasn't got a clue what she wants. I'm not beggin or making myself look like a little puppy. She needs to figure out what she wants so it's outta my hands


I know what you mean but at least make her talk about it, she taking you for a mug if she wont even let you know what she wants, how hard can that decision be, she either does want you or she doesnt. Been in the same situation before, i packed my bags and left there and then.


----------



## Jay.32

something has got to happen soon!!! so you can both get on with your lives, either way?


----------



## RACK

Exactly, I said these things to her and the only answer I got face to face was "I don't know". I've got other stuff to keep my mind occupied for now and the space apart will give us some time to breathe.

Anyway, training back tonight and plan to nigh on turn myself inside out 

Will pop back in here in a few days


----------



## cas

Don't let anyone keep you on a shoe string mate, sounds like she is messing you about a bit. I bet there is another bird waiting to dip her claws in as soon as the coast is clear!

17lbs...not bad man, I was dieting on 1500 Cal's. That was hard man! I know you ccant talk to much about it so I wont pester you to much about it but do you find you are always hungry?


----------



## danimal

watch she hasnt got another one ratting one up her mind mate! just sayin!

echo the above your doing really well!


----------



## RACK

LOL, If she has someone else I'll be cool as at least I'l know then and it's not like I'll be lonely.

I'm gettin hungry now but nothing out of the ordinary, I'm still eating a good amount of cals a day. Good job I've done this twice before though as it don't half get boring eating the same meal, at the same time of each day but it'll be right.


----------



## cas

I was constantly starving man  dieting is hard, I respect anyone doing it. The diet gives me rage, not the drugs lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sorry to hear about your problems with your mrs Rack, cant believe your dieting and training for a comp with all that going on, if it was me mate id fall apart; mainly cos im a wuss. But seriously though mate, stay strong and positive...but like all the lads previously stated...have it out with your mrs and see were you stand, sometimes its good to cut your losses and start afresh.

Can you post your typical diet up mate? 17lbs weight loss is great....how long did it take?


----------



## cas

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems with your mrs Rack, cant believe your dieting and training for a comp with all that going on, if it was me mate id fall apart; mainly cos im a wuss. But seriously though mate, stay strong and positive...but like all the lads previously stated...have it out with your mrs and see were you stand, sometimes its good to cut your losses and start afresh.
> 
> Can you post your typical diet up mate? 17lbs weight loss is great....how long did it take?


Don't think he is allowed to post his diet bud


----------



## BodyBuilding101

cas said:


> Don't think he is allowed to post his diet bud


Why? :confused1:


----------



## Suprakill4

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Why? :confused1:


Becuase of all the "alpha HQ" secrecy bullsh1t lol


----------



## cas

More like because rack is paying for the pleasure so he ain't going to tell us for free haha


----------



## RACK

17lb in 4 and half weeks

Scott asks me not to post diet, same as Pscarb did during my preps with him too. Main reasons are; yep it's me paying for it and that as soon as people see what's working for someone then they try copy it, it doesn't work and then they slag the trainer off.

Skip and Dante usually make people sign confidentiallity (sp??) agreements so they don't repeat what they are paying for. Hardly bullsh1t, just a good way of doing business

Plus it ain't hard to figure out, I'm on zero carbs, about 1g of gear a week, hour cardio a day and gettin stronger. We're only just gettin the easy stuff goin and done a 17lb drop, which will be more by tomorrow's weigh in tomorrow


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> Becuase of all the "alpha HQ" secrecy bullsh1t lol


Its called a business!!! one to one is how they make there money....not giving everyone the info, that one man is paying for...

Surely you can work that one out fella


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Its called a business!!! one to one is how they make there money....not giving everyone the info, that one man is paying for...
> 
> Surely you can work that one out fella


I can and know thats the reason, its common sense plus its been posted in this journal already countless times.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> 17lb in 4 and half weeks
> 
> Scott asks me not to post diet, same as Pscarb did during my preps with him too. Main reasons are; yep it's me paying for it and that as soon as people see what's working for someone then they try copy it, it doesn't work and then they slag the trainer off.
> 
> Skip and Dante usually make people sign confidentiallity (sp??) agreements so they don't repeat what they are paying for. Hardly bullsh1t, just a good way of doing business
> 
> Plus it ain't hard to figure out, I'm on zero carbs, about 1g of gear a week, hour cardio a day and gettin stronger. We're only just gettin the easy stuff goin and done a 17lb drop, which will be more by tomorrow's weigh in tomorrow


Thats good going mate with the weight loss...how much do you think was water and how much was fat?

Yeah i can understand being asked not to post your diet, so its cool.

Im guessing your on a diet plan similar to what Ausbuilt recommends for show prep :thumbup1:

H


----------



## RACK

With the fat/water I'm not sure. I really don't think about it as that's Scott's job. I just follow orders

Some people can prep on lots of carbs, I know two who do it on about 3-400g carbs a day. I just can't have any


----------



## L00NEY

well done on the loss mate, do you find your more focused long term with a trainer or are you just as motivated if you did it alone?


----------



## RACK

The end goal is the same but methods are far different. For me to get in good shape I'd always use carb cycling and stick to jsut lots of cardio and heavy lifting.

With a trainer it does take a lot of stress out of things but you do sometimes have to do things you'd never do if doing it yourself. Like get near 18st for example. I have 100% trust in scott and he keeps me motivated big time but I gave everything I've got as I want to impress him, prove I'm working hard and show willing

Scott is coming up here in the next week or so too


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> I can and know thats the reason, its common sense plus its been posted in this journal already countless times.


ahh right so its just a personal dig at Dutch scott!!!

personally If I had any issues with dutch scott I would take it up with him!! instead of polluting Racks journal... but each to there own!


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> ahh right so its just a personal dig at Dutch scott!!!
> 
> personally If I had any issues with dutch scott I would take it up with him!! instead of polluting Racks journal... but each to there own!


And what on earth made you draw that conclusion???? I have never ever met nor spoken to Dutch Scott and i only know who he is since reading this journal. Not a dig at anyone, just find all of the "alpha male" bullsh1t funny.


----------



## RACK

It's supposed to be funny, it's all tongue in cheek


----------



## Suprakill4

i know it is


----------



## RACK

Just doin cardio after weighin in. 19.5lb drop in 5 weeks


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> Just doin cardio after weighin in. 19.5lb drop in 5 weeks


good going mate :thumbup1:

So your doing cardio for 1 hour x 7 days of the week? Plus weights how many times per week?

When are you going to post a comparison pic up? <nohomo


----------



## RACK

Weights can be anything from 4-6 times a week mate, it all depends on what Scott send me that day.

Quick couple of pics. One of me just wakin up from a night out with Incredible Bulk and Dazc and the other of the 3 of us tanked up on vodka. Cheat day yesterday was spent eating and napping lol


----------



## RACK

Weight in the pic is just below 16 and half stone.................. and yes I still have a lot of work to do before anyone states the obvious


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Weight in the pic is just below 16 and half stone.................. and yes I still have a lot of work to do before anyone states the obvious


Main thing is mate its coming off. You've got nearly 6 months to get to where you need to be, so you should do it easy


----------



## RACK

I'm not worried at all mate, get another 20lb off and I'll look totally different


----------



## Suprakill4

What was your weight to begin with again? Still an awful lot to come off like you say but as long as its going in the right direction? Can you not try and stay lean in off season it cant be good having to lose 3 or 4 stone each time can it?


----------



## RACK

Was 17st 12lb 5 weeks ago when we started. Yep another 2 and half stone to come off just to make u90's, then a tad more to be in really good condition.

I wanted to stay lean this time but Scott had other plans. I don't think I'll bother with another show after this so will be happy to stay about 15st lean all the time after this


----------



## Suprakill4

why no more shows? Wander what the reasons were to put on a shed load of bodyfat in off season, strength gains? Doesnt make sense but im no prep guy.


----------



## RACK

I don't really enjoy it mate, plus I go through months of hard work for 10 mins on stage and don't get paid for it. Again, I'm only doing this one for a bet.

The reason this time was to get my metabolism up and running again so condition was second to me gettin my body working right.

Lee Priest never gave a sh1t what he looked like off season and it's not like I need abs to pull lol. I'd rather have abs all the time but both Pscarb and Scott had different ideas for me with how to approach the preps and off season. Gains have been made so only thing that has suffered is condition, which comes and goes with anyone really


----------



## Feelin-Big

What a read! Plenty of banter and looking forward to seeing hte end result!! Keep it up


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> I don't really enjoy it mate, plus I go through months of hard work for 10 mins on stage and don't get paid for it. Again, I'm only doing this one for a bet.
> 
> The reason this time was to get my metabolism up and running again so condition was second to me gettin my body working right.
> 
> Lee Priest never gave a sh1t what he looked like off season and it's not like I need abs to pull lol. I'd rather have abs all the time but both Pscarb and Scott had different ideas for me with how to approach the preps and off season. Gains have been made so only thing that has suffered is condition, which comes and goes with anyone really


I can appreciate where your coming from but i see no reason why to add 56lbs of bodyfat to get metabolism working????? Surely thats not needed. Pulling a bird has nothing to do with bodybuilding or bodyfat to me, my health does though.


----------



## RACK

I'm sure there's plenty of people lose 3-4stone when goin for a show, I'm prob just one of few who admit it on the boards.

If you dieted now, how much do you think you'd have to lose?


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> I'm sure there's plenty of people lose 3-4stone when goin for a show, I'm prob just one of few who admit it on the boards.
> 
> If you dieted now, how much do you think you'd have to lose?


2 stone MAX i reckon mate. Ive only done a comp prep once before and i found it incredibly easy to do.


----------



## ah24

Suprakill4 said:


> 2 stone MAX i reckon mate. Ive only done a comp prep once before and i found it incredibly easy to do.


'Comp prep' as in; I've dieted and got lean

or actually competed? Totally different things IMO..mentally & physically.


----------



## RACK

Fair play on that one. You could make the u90's class then with only that to come off.

You put any new pics up?


----------



## Suprakill4

ah24 said:


> 'Comp prep' as in; I've dieted and got lean
> 
> or actually competed? Totally different things IMO..mentally & physically.


No i didnt compete mate but did follow what i would see as a comp prep given to me by someone who does compete. Included water manipulation etc.

Im not taking anything away from you Rack, i just simply cannot see the logic in adding 4 stone of fat and the reason of getting matabolsim right, never come across this before.

Im not ready to compete tbh, have MUCH more work to do.


----------



## cas

I thought I might have to take only two stone off to start seeing abs, I was wrong


----------



## RACK

Not all the 4stone is goin to be fat is it. No matter how much gear you take you're not goin to keep every bit of muscle, then there's a good 7-10lb of water to come off. Plenty out there lose 3st plus to get on stage.

I didn't see the reason for puttin 4 stone on, but strength has come on leaps and bounds and my body is actually working. I have to trust Scott no matter what my own head tells me. Plenty of times I wanted to pack in and do my own thing but all that would have done is just get me lean and in the constant "oh I'm too fat" so diet, then the "Oh I'm losing too much mass" so I'd bulk again bullsh1t. Now for the first time in my life I have a decent body temp and my thyroid is within normal levels, I'd had put more weight on to get that to happen. Yeah I care about my health and know it ain't good carryin that weight about but I'm on the other side to you about your blast, I'd not take that much gear even for a short while. But again, if it's your way of puttin mass on then fair play to ya. I'd love to only have 2 stone to drop but it's not the way for me right now.

As for prep being easy, totally different when you've got a stage to get on with on a pair of trunks and fake tan on. You think you have trouble sleeping now, imagine being against a time limit to actually get to the show, look good then have 100's of people looking at ya. That will put ya off eatin and sleepin hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4

I think it would only spur me on but guess will see next year mate. I did set a deadline for me to be in the condition as if it was a show and i was and timed the water manip and carbup well. Keep going though.


----------



## Jay.32

John you just have to trust scott until the end, and then decide weather he made the right choices for you.

I for one know that Scott has had to learn how your body works, before he could really start working on it. So this wasnt going to be a quick process.

Even though your still quite big, I think your shape has improved alot, Your arms stand out much more...etc

I think he knows what he's doing with you mate, so keep doing as your told..


----------



## RACK

@supra, I really hope you give it go mate. I do enjoy us going round in circles with our chats and would defo support you gettin up there.

@Jay, me and scott work really well together and I think he knows just how my body and my head works too. Yeah, I'm the first to hold my hand up and say I don't expect any ass kissin on the pic what so ever, it was just to show things are goin the right way. At the min I'm in better nick that I was 8 weeks out last year and nearly a stone heavier.

The proof will defo be in the pudding with what I'll look like on stage


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> Not all the 4stone is goin to be fat is it. No matter how much gear you take you're not goin to keep every bit of muscle, then there's a good 7-10lb of water to come off. Plenty out there lose 3st plus to get on stage.
> 
> I didn't see the reason for puttin 4 stone on, but strength has come on leaps and bounds and my body is actually working. I have to trust Scott no matter what my own head tells me. Plenty of times I wanted to pack in and do my own thing but all that would have done is just get me lean and in the constant "oh I'm too fat" so diet, then the "Oh I'm losing too much mass" so I'd bulk again bullsh1t. *Now for the first time in my life I have a decent body temp and my thyroid is within normal levels*, I'd had put more weight on to get that to happen. Yeah I care about my health and know it ain't good carryin that weight about but I'm on the other side to you about your blast, I'd not take that much gear even for a short while. But again, if it's your way of puttin mass on then fair play to ya. I'd love to only have 2 stone to drop but it's not the way for me right now.
> 
> As for prep being easy, totally different when you've got a stage to get on with on a pair of trunks and fake tan on. You think you have trouble sleeping now, imagine being against a time limit to actually get to the show, look good then have 100's of people looking at ya. That will put ya off eatin and sleepin hahaha


Rack what caused your body temp and thyroid levels to drop mate? Was it your vast weight loss from 19st to 13.5 stone?

Interesting that you bulked up 4 stone, how long did it take you to do that and what gear and doses were you on?

Is Scott only a prep coach for bodybuilders or does he take on laymen? As 20lb drop in 5 weeks is something i could do with :tongue:


----------



## cas

So are you staying on gear until after the show or are you going to take a brake big fella?


----------



## RACK

@bb101, it was due to a very harsh few weeks of prep last year. 3 hours cardio a day, 1200cals, then weights. Things just happen. As for Scott, he helps all people. I'll pm you his email

@Cas, yeah we'll be staying on. Will drop to a cruise dose for a while no doubt but won't be coming off til after the show at the earliest. I don't take big doses as it is. Totals never really go above 1200mg a week


----------



## RACK

New training came through from Scott last night. Back to set days and routines so I won't be gettin a daily mail telling me what we're doing.

Cardio has been adjusted, same total time but timing adjusted. 30mins in morning, 20mins after weights and 15mins pre-bed.

Diet has had a slight adjustment as fish oils are adding in each meal.

Hopefully be meeting up with Scott this weekend as last weekend didn't come off.

Chest later today


----------



## Suprakill4

Is that an hour cardio every single day? Do you really need that at this stage in your opinion with comp not being while September?


----------



## supercell

Best wishes for the prep and listen to absolutely noone else during your prep except the guys (or girls) that are helping. There are many many ways to get ready for a show, there is no wrong or right way. The only right way is what works for you and that might take some time for you and whoever is helping, to really figure out.

All I know is that most people who stand on stage will be a good 4-6 weeks out, so make sure you are where you want to be at least 1-2 weeks prior to the show. Then the works done, the cardio can be stopped and the carbs manipulated ready for showtime!!!!

J


----------



## RACK

@Supra, I enjoy the cardio to be honest mate, really doesn't bother me at all. Scott's wanting to have me very close to being ready quite a long way out so we can cruise in with plenty of time to spare as before I've always been against a harsh clock.

@Supercell, Massive thanks for popping in James. I totally agree with the "Only listen to one person" view. This is the most important thing I think people should know. When working with Pscarb, I listened to him and only him. Now working with Scott I listen to him and only him. Of course I have some input and we work well on the feed back I give, but ultimately I do what Scott says. As above, we're wanting me ready early so a lot of little tweeks can be made to make the overall package even better.

Chest last night; flat flies with pause at bottom, Inc db press, Bench with pause at bottom, Inc flies, abs

Felt good as session seemed to hit pecs only and didn't realy bring shoulders and tri's in much (I know this is impossible but my tris and delts didn't feel worked like they usually do)

Cardio done after the session and then at 11.15 after Spartacus, I must have looked like a proper thug trailing my streets at that time.

Up bright and early for cardio again this morning and training back at lunch time


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good. what sort of weights are you doing at the moment out of curiosity. I know its not ultimately important, just interested to know as you say keep getting stronger every week.


----------



## RACK

Was db pressing the 150lb's, bench 150kg, rack pull 300kg (dropped down now as lifting from lower), boxsquat got just over 530lb, normal squat 180kg (I think, but will check). All for reps as never done 1rm liftin

It's was hard to judge as things kept changin each week so one week I'd start with db press, the week after it would be the 3rd exercise so I'm never gonna be as strong after 2 previous exercises.

Still not big strength but I don't claim it to be. Last 2 years I kinda span my wheels as was either dietin hard or on my ass tired out


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds heavy to me.


----------



## RACK

For my size/weight I don't really think they're impressive lifts, that's why I kinda shy away from posting them up


----------



## Suprakill4

ah yeah didnt think of your bodyweight. still not bad. . .


----------



## Yoshi

RACK said:


> Was db pressing the 150lb's, bench 150kg, rack pull 300kg (dropped down now as lifting from lower), boxsquat got just over 530lb, normal squat 180kg (I think, but will check). All for reps as never done 1rm liftin
> 
> It's was hard to judge as things kept changin each week so one week I'd start with db press, the week after it would be the 3rd exercise so I'm never gonna be as strong after 2 previous exercises.
> 
> Still not big strength but I don't claim it to be. Last 2 years I kinda span my wheels as was either dietin hard or on my ass tired out


thats still some great lifts mate!


----------



## RACK

That's the thing, I wasn't far off 18st. Now get someone up near that weight and is a good lifter and they'll make me look like a child. I know blokes a lot smaller than me who lift a lot more. It's messed up as when you see me in person I'm pretty big (obv not ripped but not in a fat looking way) and I should be lifting a hell of a lot more but I just lift what I can.


----------



## Suprakill4

As long as it works.


----------



## RACK

Also, I've trained with a few on the forums and Supra we live pretty close to each other. If I'd have put I benched 200kg and you'd have called me out I'd have looked a right bellend hahaha


----------



## Yoshi

At the end of the day it's body building your in... so it's how your body looks not what you can lift mate.

no weights on stage:whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Also, I've trained with a few on the forums and Supra we live pretty close to each other. If I'd have put I benched 200kg and you'd have called me out I'd have looked a right bellend hahaha


True.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Doesn't matter what you lift Rack...this video explains it all mate :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

I can't see the vid mate as at work, what is it?


----------



## RACK

Back session went well; Rack DL Super Set with Low Puley Row, Chins, Weighted chins, db rows, shrugs and some calves

20mins cardio done after and will be doing the 15mins before bed. Hunger is setting in big time now too BAD TIMES!


----------



## RACK

Rest day today so just cardio to do.

Speaking to scott last night too and diet could be seeing a total change soon


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Rest day today so just cardio to do.
> 
> Speaking to scott last night too and diet could be seeing a total change soon


Hope all is going well for you fella?

Is there a reason for the total change in diet? is just the next step? or wasnt things working with the current diet?


----------



## RACK

Scott just thinks I'll responde better to different pro/fat sources. I'll still be having zero carbs but chicken and fish might be swapped for red meat and eggs. I'll know more this weekend

EDIT: All is going great. Had a little headfook monday but got a verbal bitch-slap and all is cool. Slight changes everyday in the right direction. Work jeans that were fit to pop last month are constantly being pulled up and belt tightened and can fit in my decent tops now too


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Scott just thinks I'll responde better to different pro/fat sources. I'll still be having zero carbs but chicken and fish might be swapped for red meat and eggs. I'll know more this weekend


sounds good BUT if its working why change it? Is it just so you can see how these changes effect the fat loss now your starting the prep really early? makes sense if thats why.


----------



## RACK

That's the exact reason mate, I'm losing good on chicken and fish. If I can still lose well from other forms of food, the lean protein can be saved for when it's time to really dial it in. I think we have a few water drops planned coming up to the show so we can figure out which on is best too as me and carbs just don't get on, so got to find the best way to bring me in for the day


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> That's the exact reason mate, I'm losing good on chicken and fish. If I can still lose well from other forms of food, the lean protein can be saved for when it's time to really dial it in. I think we have a few water drops planned coming up to the show so we can figure out which on is best too as me and carbs just don't get on, so got to find the best way to bring me in for the day


are you doing keto then? Surely if your that sensitive to carbs you could do keto and then just do a small carbup coming into show day? Im not as clued up on it as you hense what might seem like silly questions.


----------



## RACK

No mate, not a silly question at all. For some reason I responde really well to carb cycling, always seem to drop fat and look decent on it BUT can only get to a certain point. Going keto and keepin decent fats gets me leaner and keeps my strength up.

I've been keto since well before xmas, had a little break over the festive period but then back with no carbs. I bulked mainly on keto too. The carb up is a strange thing with me. Last time I did it was with very low gi carbs and it went well, I think if I used high gi carbs like some do then I'd over spill and end up looking watery. I'd be interested to see what a "sh1t-load" did to me just out of curiosity though.

It's hard to find a decent ballance with my body. I prefer keto as I don't feel bloated or sluggish on it BUT I miss the pumped feeling of carbs if you get me.

I really haven't got a clue what's in mind for the carb up but as soon as I do it will be on here


----------



## Double J

RACK said:


> Was db pressing the 150lb's, bench 150kg, rack pull 300kg (dropped down now as lifting from lower), boxsquat got just over 530lb, normal squat 180kg (I think, but will check). All for reps as never done 1rm liftin
> 
> It's was hard to judge as things kept changin each week so one week I'd start with db press, the week after it would be the 3rd exercise so I'm never gonna be as strong after 2 previous exercises.
> 
> Still not big strength but I don't claim it to be. Last 2 years I kinda span my wheels as was either dietin hard or on my ass tired out


Hi mate, how's things? Not posted in here but been watching with interest.

I'm over 19st mate and you got me outlifted quite easily there, but do I care - couldn't give a fck lol.

Never trained for strength ever and for all those snaller guys that can outbench you and me for fun - so what. As you know they'd swap in a heartbeat to have a set of 19 inch guns coming out of their t-shirts (especially on a Saturday night) 

You're doing great mate; keep it up and you'll be amazing a few people with the end result I'm sure of that :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Moderation mate. Wouldnt spill over if it was in moderation with the high gi carbs. When i done that trial comp prep i made this high gi cakes and split them into 10 portions and over 3 days i done all over body workouts to completely deplte the muscles and then soon as i had a day with these high gi cakes (made will apple sauce in) i filled out big time and was manipulation water at the time too so looked best i ever had and was shocked what a difference water manipulation can do. Did you do that on last prep?


----------



## RACK

Thanks alot for that post mate, really appreciaited.


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> Moderation mate. Wouldnt spill over if it was in moderation with the high gi carbs. When i done that trial comp prep i made this high gi cakes and split them into 10 portions and over 3 days i done all over body workouts to completely deplte the muscles and then soon as i had a day with these high gi cakes (made will apple sauce in) i filled out big time and was manipulation water at the time too so looked best i ever had and was shocked what a difference water manipulation can do. Did you do that on last prep?


Last prep the carb up was friday and the show saturday. Took 7 carb meals in but after taking a pic the friday night Pscarb told me to get get more carbs from gluton free bread, so I nipped to the asda (luckily it's 24hr lol) and had some of that and I tightened up in the morning.


----------



## Suprakill4

what about water manipulation?


----------



## RACK

Yeah that was done too. if I remember right it was 7L mon-thurs, 2L fri, stop drinking at 6pm, then was allowed 500ml to sip before gettin on stage and not a drop more.


----------



## Double J

RACK said:


> Thanks alot for that post mate, really appreciaited.


I am the (p1ss) artist formerly known as Son of Frank by the way - not sure if you recognised who I am? Sorry should have said :thumb:

As you know I have followed your progress back on MT in the old days but I hardly ever post on there now. Have seen you take a lot of sh1t over the last couple of years and have to admire your will power and determination mate - wish I had the same tbh.

You have much more time on your side this time and it looks like everything is going nicely to plan - keep at it mate


----------



## Suprakill4

got any updated pics mate in normal poses?


----------



## RACK

@JustJon, maaaaaate I know who you are for sure  Thanks even more now for popping in.

Yeah I've took some stick but I put myself on the net so have to expect it, swings and roundabouts and all that

Hope you're well?

@Supra, I've not took any posing pics for a while, not really intending too just yet. Avi pic was took at the weekend and the one with my top up a few pages back was the weekend before. I'll pop some up in the next few weeks or so


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> @JustJon, maaaaaate I know who you are for sure  Thanks even more now for popping in.
> 
> Yeah I've took some stick but I put myself on the net so have to expect it, swings and roundabouts and all that
> 
> Hope you're well?
> 
> @Supra, I've not took any posing pics for a while, not really intending too just yet. Avi pic was took at the weekend and the one with my top up a few pages back was the weekend before. I'll pop some up in the next few weeks or so


Just be good to see progress as the fat comes off thats all.


----------



## RACK

Will do, gimme a few weeks and I'll put some up mate


----------



## Double J

Yeah I am ok thanks mate - still trying to live the bodybuilder lifestyle and failing every so often for a few weeks at a time :lol:

Will keep popping in here from now on mate - very interested to see where you end up come showtime :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> I can't see the vid mate as at work, what is it?


Just seen this post mate, plus not sure if you've watched the clip or not by now but any way its Kai Green explaining the difference between a weightlifter and a bodybuilder...makes sense to me plus Kai seems like a decent guy, so been watching his clips on you tube.


----------



## RACK

Got ya mate, yeah big difference between the 2 but nothing feels better than lifting big weight, just from an ego front lol

New diet through today to start monday, all red meat, eggs and whey. That's it. Should be good to see how I gain/lose from it.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> *Got ya mate, yeah big difference between the 2 but nothing feels better than lifting big weight, just from an ego front lol*
> 
> New diet through today to start monday, all red meat, eggs and whey. That's it. Should be good to see how I gain/lose from it.


True that mate, nothing beats the feeling of benching 100kg or similar until that ego leads to and injury, max i've benched is 90kg to me thats poor but i was chasing 100kg target...got in to the whole 'must lift big weight' thing, until i strained my right pec :thumbdown:

So totally changed my approach...now max i bench on chest workout is 60/70kg but my pecs work twice as hard as im putting all the effort on them than my triceps/shoulders/chest...plus always do flyes to pre-exhaust them now.

As the say, many ways to skin a cat...i just find this new approach better :thumbup1: plus hopefully less injuries.

New diets going to give your colon a good battering mate :lol: Arms looking massive in the new avi :thumbup1:


----------



## cas

like the new avi rack, dye your hear blonde and you will look just like cutler


----------



## RACK

@bb101, it's all about what finding works for you mate. My elbow still limits me like mad. It's only the last few months that I've gone well over 100kg with out feeling like it was goin to snap. Now it twitches every now and then but apart from that it's a lot better.

I lift what I can lift.

@cas, thanks mate but I defo ain't no cutler haha. He's a good 40-50lbs bigger than me. Arms have grown though so all good.

Shoulders and tris tonight; Seated mill press, side partial lat raise, standin lat raise, wide upright row, dips, EZ overhead ext.

Will also do some weighted ab work.

Cardio done 3 times yesterday, last session I nearly forgot I only had 15mins to do and was about to just carryin on going. Up this morning to do the 30mins, will be 20mins after weights then 15mins before bed, standard

Diet next week is about 3250cals, way more than I've ever dieted on so will be good to see results. Have to get weighed in monday and report to Scott as he's on about coming up next weekend so if I make what he wants on the scales then we'll be having a few treats when he's here


----------



## Keeks

23rd of March, 6 months to go! :bounce: Excited!!


----------



## RACK

Damn right I'm excited Keeks  get me those krispy Kremes ready haha

Session went well last night, elbow is holding up nicely lately and even dips went well. Now I can do these ok I should be able to get my tri's growing more.

Legs tonight; Calf raises, leg curls, leg press, leg ext SS smith squat, Wide back squat, Leg curl with DB

Cardio is done by second nature now

Took a quick pic this morning, about 40lb more to go


----------



## Suprakill4

Obviously lots more to come off but seem to be heading in the right direction since the last pics.

do you do much forearm work other than having a tug? lol.


----------



## RACK

Yep defo lots to come off

I'm working forearms with every arm session mate, but it's clear those along with my arms are a weak point. Just bad genetics I think on my point


----------



## Suprakill4

Im the same mate, arms only 17" ish and forearms even worse looking.


----------



## RACK

I think, arms/forearms are one of the parts you either have or don't. My best mate has big arms at only 13 and half stone, just naturally. I'm caining mine, was hammer curling with 70lb db's last week and I'll be damned if they grow. Where's the synthol lol


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> I think, arms/forearms are one of the parts you either have or don't. My best mate has big arms at only 13 and half stone, just naturally. I'm caining mine, was hammer curling with 70lb db's last week and I'll be damned if they grow. Where's the synthol lol


Is it just hammers you do for forearms?


----------



## RACK

No mate, reverse curls, wrist curls too


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> I think, arms/forearms are one of the parts you either have or don't. My best mate has big arms at only 13 and half stone, just naturally. I'm caining mine, was hammer curling with 70lb db's last week and I'll be damned if they grow. Where's the synthol lol


Yeah mine have grown loads just having a day dedicaed to arms instead of doing bis after back and tris after chest.


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> No mate, reverse curls, wrist curls too


cheers, just started doing hammers now wished I started them years ago


----------



## RACK

@supra, Mine did that too, I think Scott is playin with ideas at the min to get htem to grow more.

@Dai, I jsut wish mine would grow lol


----------



## RACK

Had a busy weekend, leg session was ok but it just didn't feel right for some reason and I didn't enjoy it. Arms saturday was good though.

Weighed in this morning at a 226lb, this is what Scott wanted so it looks like I'll get a good cheat this weekend and hopefully he'll be up here too.

Not sure what I'm training today as he said things were changin but I'll speak to him and pop it up when I know


----------



## RACK

Chest/tris tonight; Pre-exhaust with pec dec then cable x-overs, inc bench, inc dbs, close grip bench, press down, db ext

all higher reps too which will feel strange as not done much above 8 reps for ages. Cardio after, then cardio before bed


----------



## Suprakill4

enjoy the pump, love high reps for that.


----------



## RACK

Looking forward to it mate as my training partner is out for a bit now due to a shoulder op, so lighter weights for a while will make a nice change (I say nice but they're gonna burn like hell!)


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Looking forward to it mate as my training partner is out for a bit now due to a shoulder op, so lighter weights for a while will make a nice change (I say nice but they're gonna burn like hell!)


I always remember training high reps when cutting and every set would follow the same format as:

set 1 - rep out then 8 assisted, drop weight rep out then 8 assisted, rep out then 8 assisted.

Thats one set and done it twice for three or so exercises for each muscle. My god the pump was incredible and veins were like a road map when cut. It was very cardio intense too and seemed to take me to the next level when cutting. Geo on here advised it but not done it in two year.


----------



## RACK

I think that's the thinking behind it too. Feeling pretty drained today and I know it's gonna take me a little while to get used to new diet. Cals are ok but always gets my head spinning when changin diets for a couple of days. Luckily I'm allowed a binge this weekend and no doubt with Scott it'll be made to count so I'm lookin forward to it. Just for some different food, a decent drink and a mental rest


----------



## Suprakill4

sounds good. Its great having a cheat day if only for the mental side of things. i had a sausage sarnie, double snickers, nandos and a full tup of the big ben and jerrys yesterday and loved it, first time eating a choc bar in over a year i think.


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA you gotta have been to centretainment for that lot 

Chest and tri session went great, no ego lifts but made sure I felt every rep. Chest and tri's kinda numb now so I'm happy. Cardio done as soon as I got home and just the pre-bed session to do now and I'll be sorted for the day


----------



## RACK

Up early and cardio done this morning and got a text last night telling me it's legs today......... oh joy!!!!

Seem to have dropped a load of water since yesterday too, maybe new diet but face is not as hamster-esque as the weekend. Next weigh in should be interesting.


----------



## RACK

Nipped home earlier as forgot something for work and jumped on the scales, weight 15st 11lb, so defo lost a load of water from yesterday. Just shows I didn't drink as much as I usually do over the weekend due to belting about all over.


----------



## Suprakill4

15.11 !! only 8lbs more than me now well done.


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, 29lb in just over 7 weeks. My head has just realised to come in how I want to on stage I'll have dropped about 70+lb during prep, mental lol


----------



## Suprakill4

70lb fcuk sake thats crazy mate.


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> Cheers mate, 29lb in just over 7 weeks. My head has just realised to come in how I want to on stage I'll have dropped about 70+lb during prep, mental lol


well done mate


----------



## Feelin-Big

RACK said:


> Cheers mate, 29lb in just over 7 weeks. My head has just realised to come in how I want to on stage I'll have dropped about 70+lb during prep, mental lol


How long have you got left now?


----------



## RACK

Cheers dai

@Feeling big, 24 weeks left yet mate. Scott wants me to get lean quick, hold it for a good while til I come back from Ibiza at the start of july then get me really lean for show time at end of sept


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Cheers dai
> 
> @Feeling big, 24 weeks left yet mate. Scott wants me to get lean quick, *hold it* for a good while til I come back from *Ibiza* at the start of july then get me really lean for show time at end of sept


Not gonna happen and you know it haha.


----------



## RACK

haha, we've got the same place as last year. Just up from cafe mambo and half board cos the food there is really good. Plus got a nice little gym round the corner and got my best mate into eatin and training right again so half the battle is won. I think I only put about 6lb on last year and ate and drank what I want. I'll be happy with the same again tbh.


----------



## RACK

Legs; Squats, hack squats, leg press, leg ext SS lunges, standing calf raise

Was supposed to be bench squats BUT no benchs were free so I just did back squats to parallel. Managed 196kg for 2 reps and pretty pleased with that to say I had no spotter. After that was loads and loads of reps and cardio after felt like I was walking with someone elses legs


----------



## Jim78

RACK said:


> Nipped home earlier as forgot something for work and jumped on the scales, weight 15st 11lb, so defo lost a load of water from yesterday. Just shows I didn't drink as much as I usually do over the weekend due to belting about all over.


just goes to show how much water we all hold naturally imo, coming off nicely then now bud!


----------



## RACK

It's silly mate, I'm on no carbs and only a bit of test. Things are going the right way and Scott says we're on target, possibly in front. Will get a better idea of where we are this weekend when he sees me


----------



## Feelin-Big

RACK said:


> Cheers dai
> 
> @Feeling big, 24 weeks left yet mate. Scott wants me to get lean quick, hold it for a good while til I come back from *Ibiza* at the start of july then get me really lean for show time at end of sept


Holding my hand across my eyes peeping out of a small hole!! If your anything like me you'll come back from ibiza looking leaner but wont have the energy to even move out of bed 

Think im going in July


----------



## RACK

HAHA, my cardio there is usually carrying my mate up the west end in my arms as for some reason I always sober up quick on a night out. We're booking some tickets in the next few weeks so we just get straight in the clubs. Last year we struggled for SHM at Pacha but ended up gettin tickets from the Pacha shop for 70 euros, it was our last night there, in the club for 12am, left at 7am, on the plane for 11am. What a way to end a hol 

Day off today apart from cardio but so glad for it as feel pretty drained from last night.


----------



## Suprakill4

Wish was a rest day for me today!

You still with the missus mate?


----------



## RACK

We're working things out and talking things steady, so we'll see what happens


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> We're working things out and talking things steady, so we'll see what happens


Ah ok mate. Pointless throwing it all away although you could have had a much better time in ibiza lol.


----------



## RACK

This might sound strange but I'm not into messing about on holiday (insert "you ****?" here haha) You see people goin out there just to get laid but when they don't they want to slit their wrists. Don't get me wrong I love a bit of attention and am a massive flirt but when I'm on hol I'm there to eat and drink like a pig haha........... Plus the never downgrade rule would apply to an ex gf even if I was single


----------



## Suprakill4

Im the same tbh mate. Im a one woman man and never even been on a lads hol.


----------



## RACK

I can't really say that, In the past I've cheated lots and if karma is a b1tch then I'd prob try it on with her to get out of any trouble.

I love goin on a lads hol, it's a good break away from who you're with and tbh it's just like a few more nights out than a weekend apart. Last year I spoke to lucy 2 or 3 times a day, also wound her up by ringing her at 4am when in Pacha. I can honestly say I didn't even kiss a girl in ibiza last year. My mate is living with a girl so he's in the same mind as me, go out, get a tan and get wasted listening to the best music in the world. Come back and hug who you're with cos you've missed them


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good mate! should be a good laugh. Just please, no bl00dy pouting pics in t-shirts that look like they are sprayed on lol


----------



## RACK

I can't promise that haha.


----------



## Jim78

Suprakill4 said:


> Im the same tbh mate. Im a one woman man and never even been on a lads hol.


*coughs boring ****er cough*

lol

still room for maga wi in july

i only go for a week away from wife lmao honest


----------



## RACK

Magaluf, you can never go wrong there. BCM square then the other bars and end up for all you can drink in BCM. Found, and blurred memories! My bro walked in BCM and puked then walked straight back out into a taxi back home he was that drunk haha


----------



## RACK

Back tonight; chins, bent over row, db row, t-bar row, shrugs and rear delts

Cardio done as usual. Looks and feels like a bit more weight has come off too so all is good. Scott coming up tomorrow and we're doing chest friday and delts and arms saturday. After that it's an "eat what you want" weekend so a good mental break


----------



## Jim78

RACK said:


> Magaluf, you can never go wrong there. BCM square then the other bars and end up for all you can drink in BCM. Found, and blurred memories! My bro walked in BCM and puked then walked straight back out into a taxi back home he was that drunk haha


pmsl......been last 4 years mate im obsessed with the place, 2 hr flight, straight in taxi, chuck bag in room, before bag touches floor the fukin door is shut n locked and im round pool bar supping vodka red bulls morning, noon and night for 4 days straight, then cold turkey back home to ****ty barnsley for another year lol


----------



## RACK

I'm like that with Ibiza, although I don't drink in the day. Come on man Barnsley ain't that bad, it's better than Rotherham


----------



## Jim78

RACK said:



> I'm like that with Ibiza, although I don't drink in the day. Come on man Barnsley ain't that bad, it's better than Rotherham


lol im a proper saddo tbh mate i love the place really, like a fukin timewarp tho sometimes lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Why cant i read past page 29? if i click on page 30 it goes back to 29 :cursing:


----------



## RACK

@Jim78, It's the same anywhere though mate lol. You get there and it's like home from home. When I went to zante for the 4th time and took Lucy all the people from the bars remembered me so we got loads of free drinks, and you know exactly where to go

@bb101, not sure? Any better now?

Back done and strength up a bit so happy once again. Got to get weighed in the morning so will report back then. From what Scott's says we're in front so I'll defo be enjoying the couple of days off diet


----------



## Keeks

Good to see things all good in here! Enjoy your cheat day/days!


----------



## RACK

Thanks Keeks x

Weigh in this morning went well and now down to 15st 9lb. Scott's more than happy with this. Training chest with him later so want to see if I can keep up with him


----------



## Suprakill4

be good to see proper posing pics at that weight mate!


----------



## RACK

We'll see, I've got a long way to go yet til I do that.

Met up with Scott at 10am, bacon egg and sausage sandwich done and then went to train chest and delts. I actually shocked myself as I didn't just keep up, I beat him on a couple of things. He's well impressed with how I've changed since last time we met and says we're gonna have no probs making the stage in the condition we're wanting.

Couple of pics from earlier


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking good their Rack, starting to get vascular around the shoulders and overall coming on well.....Damn Scots got some huge shoulders and arms, nice tattoo as well....gonna have to get my act together and pm him to get him devise a diet and workout routine :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

We need some proper pics mate. Can't tell anything on that one you posted. How come you won't post any with the mandatory poses?


----------



## 3752

Suprakill4 said:


> We need some proper pics mate. Can't tell anything on that one you posted. How come you won't post any with the mandatory poses?


just to ask, why do you need proper pics? i dont understand why there is such a need for them?? i never post pics until show day on my journals i dont see why John needs to??


----------



## defdaz

Loving the delt veinage Rackster!! :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

I agree with Daz 

Glad to see all is well in here lol x x


----------



## Suprakill4

Pscarb said:


> just to ask, why do you need proper pics? i dont understand why there is such a need for them?? i never post pics until show day on my journals i dont see why John needs to??


There isn't such a NEED for him to post pics. I just like to see the progress he is making and can't tell on these pics he puts on that's all. Nothing else in it, just an interest in progress. He has dropped a massive amount of weight which is great so would love to see pics along the way, he must be looking pretty good at his current weight.


----------



## cas

Suprakill4 said:


> There isn't such a NEED for him to post pics. I just like to see the progress he is making and can't tell on these pics he puts on that's all. Nothing else in it, just an interest in progress. He has dropped a massive amount of weight which is great so would love to see pics along the way, he must be looking pretty good at his current weight.


I agree, I always like to see progress photos to. Its interesting to follow peoples experience


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the comments peeps. I don't like taking mand posing pics, I don't even like mand posing. I'll pop some up nearer show time but for now I haven't even got a clue when I'll put some progress pics up, I'm just enjoying how things are goin and the results. Puttin up pics like that leaves me wide open for the usual abuse and tbh I'm not into that that anymore, I had it through the last 2 preps and won't be doing it on this one.

Scott's now gone and had such a top weekend. Hardly spoke about training at all, he's more than happy where we are, and that's the best comment I could have wished for. Trained chest friday and I beat him on a few things but arms yesterday was a lesson for me! I nearly killed myself curling the 80lb db's and Scott made it look easy. Taught me a few tricks to use while I'll training on my own the next few weeks and they'll come in well handy.

New training was wrote out for me earlier too.

This weekend was just a pure blowout for us both, we eaten and drank loads and just laughed. He'll be back up in a few weeks too so no doubt it will be done all over again lol

Few posing pics from us


----------



## Keeks

Good on you Rack, if you're gonna have a blow out, then do it properly!! :thumb:


----------



## RACK

It was done in pure style Keeks, up about 15 odd pounds but they'll be off in no time. Scott was laughin his head off when we got weighed after lunch 

Just shows how depleted I was


----------



## cas

15lbs? Damn!


----------



## RACK

It'll be gone in no time mate. It's jsut glycogen and water, no way has my body had time to store it as fat and training and cardio has been kept up too


----------



## cas

Its probably all held in your intestines man, when cutting I can jump 7lb in just a few hours lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks a top weekend mate. I csnt imagine you would get sh1t mate it sounds like your well on track and lost LOADS!! No more pouting pics though PLEAAASE LOL!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looks like you had a blast Rack....1st thing i noticed was that you seriously have a massive chest compared to Scott's...how many inches is your chest?


----------



## RACK

@Supra, I keep having flash backs of chats or things that happened when out on the lash and just keep laughing. As for pouting pics, we both knew I couldn't not do one haha.

@bb101, my chest was 55.5in last time I measured it at the end of Jan, not got a clue what it is at the min

Feeling tired out today as the weekend, the food and the drink has all caught up with me. Defo cuttin food down for a few days til I'm feeling a tad better. Crazy thing is just how much different I look. I woke up this morning looking like the hulk, I'd doubled in size so it really did show just how depleted I was when I weighed in at 15st 9lb friday morning. I weighed 16st 13lb after sunday roast last night and even Scott couldn't believe it as we ate and drank the exact same all weekend yet he on gained half a lb. Upped water and dropped food so will be cool in a few days plus been told I can't get weighed again til the 15th now.

Back, hams, HIIT + SSCV later at the gym tonight and then cardio before bed.

And found another training pic on my phone


----------



## RACK

Session last night; seated calves, lying leg curls, seated leg curls, SLDL, DL, pulldowns, t-bar rows and shrugs. HIIT and SSCV then CV before bed.

Think I might have tweaked my lower back as it's really sore today so will see what it's like through the day.

The bloat from the weekend has just about gone so feeling and looking better for that. I reckon I'm prob where I was at the start of last week so a big bonus

Got delts and abs later on


----------



## BodyBuilding101

55.5 inches is a seriously big chest Rack....maybe your hovering around 50inch now?

How are you finding your energy levels with the diet?

Was looking at the pictures again and i thing i noticed was how you and Scott look like Buzz and Woody from toy story? :laugh: - I remember you mentioned people call you "Buzz" < not a dis mate....


----------



## RACK

I haven't got a clue how big it is now mate, can't imagine it's shrunk much as you could see my rib cage even at near 18st.

Energy levels are bang on, felt tired due to lack of sleep but that's all it is. Other than that I'm fine.

HAHAHA, loving the buzz and woddy comment. I'll tell Scott when I speak to him later. I'm just happy I don't look tiny at the side of him

Shoulders last night; Seated lat raise, seated db press, cable side raise, ab work. HIIT and SSCV done after.

Back on diet today after a couple of days very low food to flush me out from the weekend. Delt session went well and on the cable lat raises it felt like my shoulders were on fire, love that feeling.

Day off lifting today so just got cardio to do


----------



## cas

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Was looking at the pictures again and i thing i noticed was how you and Scott look like Buzz and Woody from toy story? :laugh: - I remember you mentioned people call you "Buzz" < not a dis mate....


lol dont they just


----------



## BodyBuilding101

cas said:


> lol dont they just


I know :lol:


----------



## RACK

Cheers guys 

Day off felt good yesterday but mannnn I'm still tired from last weekend. It looks and feels like all weight and crap have dropped from the binge so I'm well happy with that. Not happy about leg day today though lol


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Day off felt good yesterday but mannnn I'm still tired from last weekend. It looks and feels like all weight and crap have dropped from the binge so I'm well happy with that. Not happy about leg day today though lol


my legs are killing J. Its my first week back training after 2 months off.... I did legs the night before last...and still in agony:cursing:


----------



## RACK

I don't really get DOMS mate, strange but over the weekend Scott was aching and I was fine.

Legs last night went well; bench squats, smith squats, rev hack squats, leg press and lunges

Manged to bench squat just short of 500lb, but this is with no spotter and I'm just finding my confidence doing it on my own so a little confidence buillding is needed, but getting there. Cardio done after.

Today is chest day and I'll report back after.


----------



## RACK

Chest; Flat DB press, hammer press, inc db press, high cable flies, ab work

W4nk session! Strength down on flat press and got a telling off from Scott for it. Week has been a personal nightmare and I've gone off the rails with a few things and just not slept. Of course it's all come to a head today and on my best bodypart too. So cue me being mad, Scott being mad at me and my mood out of the window.

BAck at work, cardio to do later and catch up on a lot of sleep. Not happy with myself and know Scott isn't pleased either. Roll on arms tomorrow and some redemption


----------



## Suprakill4

Chillout!!! It's nod bad session. Draw a line under it an just get on with it. No point being annoyed at something that's happened and you can't change now.


----------



## RACK

I'm cool now mate. Just had a tough week, see below

Been a bit quiet and head not with it last week as me and Lucy split for real. Mutual thing and both gutted but had to be done at this moment in time. No need for any comments on it or anything as it's done and we're still talking to each other.

Arms were trained at the weekend and a good session and then did calves/back/hams with hiit and sscv yesterday and my bro came with me too which was good as we don't see each other as much as we used to and he's not trained properly for ages.

Head is back in the game now, feeling better and seeing things with more clarity.

Cardio done this morning and have delts and abs to do after work.


----------



## defdaz

Glad you're ok mate, and back and focused. Keep blasting it buddy.


----------



## Jay.32

chin up mate.... back to work!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Had to happen. Didn't let things slip too much but can't afford a hiccup so head needed a shake


----------



## mal

Keep it going Rack....Anyone else doing the show from TM, i know Marc was dieting hard for

a while but stopped posting in here a while back?


----------



## Dai Jones

Good to see ya still focused mate but sorry about the split tho


----------



## RACK

Cheers guys

Mal, CJ from TM is doing it. He's the reason I'm doing it as we had a bet to see who'd make it up there or not. I wasn't bothered about doing another show but my ego can't turn down a bet so.......


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Mal, CJ from TM is doing it. He's the reason I'm doing it as we had a bet to see who'd make it up there or not. I wasn't bothered about doing another show but my ego can't turn down a bet so.......


How are things going mate?


----------



## Double J

Sorry to hear of the bad few days pal; you have plenty of time left though and with your levels of will power and determination you will be fine mate, I'm sure of that.

Sounds like you are on your way back already so just keep doing what you're doing :thumb:

Oh and a 55.5 inch chest ffs; that's fooking unreal :w00t:


----------



## RACK

@Supra, things going good mate, weight has leveled out from the mahoooosive weekend bender and weight target set for next monday will be hit without a prob

@Double J, plenty of time but still can't afford a slip up bud. It was just a very strange week so couldn't really push myself like I usually do. Back to it now and be back on it. As for the chest, it's awesome until it over powers my arms........ fml!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good.


----------



## RACK

Shoulders tonight; Seated lat raise, seated db press, cable side raise, ab work. HIIT and SSCV done after.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sorry to hear about that John...chin up mate, you've done great so far; stay focused and im sure you'll get your reward.

Any tips when it comes to chest training?

I find my triceps/shoulders dominate when training chest, so been doing flyes to pre-exhaust them before benching.


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate

As for training chest, I really have no idea apart from stick to the basics, bench, inc bench, flies. Switch from bb to db every now and then to keep it fresh. If delts and tri's are dominating then only use the bottom 1/2 of the movement so it doesn't get the tri's and delts involved too much, although you'll never totally eliminate both

I'm lucky as I have a very deep chest natuarally although do have sh1t arms so it's very over powering.

Shoulders went well last night and stength up from last session, finally recovered all my sleep and feeling better. Did cardio at home as I've got a mate who wants to start doing it now after seeing a pic on FB of just how fat he is. Really was a game changer on a pic, he came and did HIIT + sscv with me, then pre-bed cardio and was up at 530am walking the streets with me too. Gave him a few tips and advices (LOL) and we'll get the 4st off him that he's put on since bein with his gf.

Today was supposed to be a rest day but seen as I bombed on friday I'll be doing chest later with hiit + sscv.

Session is; Flat DB press, hammer press, inc db press, high cable flies


----------



## Jay.32

Ive got to start doing am cardio now J, as I just dont have time in the night.....


----------



## RACK

I'll admit, rolling outta bed at 530ish isn't my idea of fun, and was even less fun when I had someone laid next to me in there lol. These things have to be done though, I've done it that long now it doesn't bother me. The killer is the pre-bed session, all settled down and ready for bed and then it's training kit on and walking to streets at daft oclock at night.


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> I'll admit, rolling outta bed at 530ish isn't my idea of fun, and was even less fun when I had someone laid next to me in there lol. These things have to be done though, I've done it that long now it doesn't bother me. The killer is the pre-bed session, all settled down and ready for bed and then it's training kit on and walking to streets at daft oclock at night.


who was lying next to you in bed, you dirty dog!!! (lucky fcka)


----------



## RACK

No one hahaha I just meant when Lucy was next to me


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> No one hahaha I just meant when Lucy was next to me


ahh right sorry fella


----------



## RACK

No probs mate.

Chest last night was hit and miss, made a few reps on the 140lb db's BUT hard as hell without a spotter, gettin them up and in the right place is a workout on it's own without any help. Did 2 sets with then and then repped out with the 120lb's. Added a few kg to the other exercises so happy.

Spoke to Scott last night and diet and cv are changin monday I think. Oh and if I don't make 219lb he says I'm dead lol

Legs tonight and it's; bench squats, smith squats, rev hack squats, leg press and lunges


----------



## defdaz

Holy sh*t that's going to be a brutal workout!! Want :lol:

Well done on the pressing you strong mofo. 219... wasn't that your weight before you taught scott the ways of the norf?


----------



## RACK

Try the workout mate, I usually go to about 500lb on the box squats. Do more with a spotter there but bit cautious on my own

Got a sore rib this morning though mate as the one of the 140's came down a bit keen on my rib. Be reight 

Yeah I was 219lb so in front of what Scott wanted that week (he wanted 226lb) so we were well in front. The weekend binge and splitting with Lucy did me no good at all and weight fluctuated quite a bit, but 219lb is where he wants me to be, any higher and it won't be a pleasent chat with him, any lower and it's all good. There's no way I won't be below 219lb on monday.


----------



## Suprakill4

didnt know you had actually split Rack. Unlucky mate, gutted for you.


----------



## RACK

Yeah, happened about a week ago but kept it really quiet. Both gutted mate and still talking ok with each other but for now it's the only option. You'll just have to look out for me at bodypower now and not Lucy


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Yeah, happened about a week ago but kept it really quiet. Both gutted mate and still talking ok with each other but for now it's the only option. You'll just have to look out for me at bodypower now and not Lucy


Now that IS a shame lol.


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Yeah, happened about a week ago but kept it really quiet. Both gutted mate and still talking ok with each other but for now it's the only option. You'll just have to look out for me at bodypower now and not Lucy


Were you living together j?


----------



## RACK

We were savin for a deposite but she was living at my mom's with me. Things got a bit nasty this morning and she's been told to get her stuff out by monday.

Legs last night went well apart from box squats. I usually have a rest day on wednesday but as I did chest I was feeling tired out. Still managed 200kg, but when I unracked 230kg I got my ass half way to the bench and knew I wouldn't get back up if I got down.

All other exercises were up in weight so happy at that.

Rest day today and glad for it too as I'm feeling knackered. Was 218lb this morning and Scott's happy we're below tartget for monday but we'll still see what monday brings.


----------



## Suprakill4

is that only 1lb weight loss in a week then mate?


----------



## RACK

Yes mate (see below)

Friday was rest and saturday was arms and cardio with sunday just cardio. Weight target of 15st 9lb made, would have been less but loaded up on prop last week before new cycle starts this week, so water has come back.

Diet also started today, same as before but swapping burgers for chicken so dropping lots of fats from before. Should see things move along nicely the next few weeks.

calves, hams and back later; Seated calf raise, Layin leg curl, seated leg curl, sldl, deads, pull downs, t-bar rows, shrugs. Then HIIT + SSCV


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

RACK said:


> Yes mate (see below)
> 
> Friday was rest and saturday was arms and cardio with sunday just cardio. Weight target of 15st 9lb made, would have been less but loaded up on prop last week before new cycle starts this week, so water has come back.
> 
> Diet also started today, same as before but swapping burgers for chicken so dropping lots of fats from before. Should see things move along nicely the next few weeks.
> 
> calves, hams and back later; Seated calf raise, Layin leg curl, seated leg curl, sldl, deads, pull downs, t-bar rows, shrugs. Then HIIT + SSCV


What's the new cycle your on this week mate?


----------



## RACK

I don't really go into detail on cycle mate. I mentioned the prop as it's a reason my weight has stayed stable


----------



## RACK

Last night was good, upped the weights and no drop in weights. Plus had my cousin come back to the gym too. His arm was in a sling but it was good to have someone there to push me again.

Got shoulders later and here's the session; Seated lat raise, seated db press, cable side raise, ab work. HIIT and SSCV done after.


----------



## defdaz

Why is it every time I read lat raise I immediately get wound up because I think "I hate that name, nothing to do with the lats, they're called side raises ffs!!" before I remember (for the nth time) that lat in this case means lateral.... d'oh. :lol:

Calves, hams and back is quite a lot to do in one workout but I guess it's going off the whole 'rear chain' idea, right?

Hope you have a cracking session later and get pumped to fvck! Gotta love delts.


----------



## RACK

hahaha, I actually had a lad come up to me in town the other week and tell me he did "side raises" as thouse are what build your lats up! I spat my water out laughing and told him to just fook off. Every week I have the same chat with (or listen to) him go on about how he's eating everything and not gainin. These people remind me why I gave drinking up apart from every now and then.

The session is my least fave behind legs as it wrecks my back, plus deads after straight legs is a pure ego killer.

Will be raggin the weights hard tonight as Lucy is moving her stuff out when I get back so won't be a top laugh


----------



## defdaz

Ah sh*t, mate hope it goes ok - good that you two are still talking though.

I spoke to one guy last night, asked him what he was training. "Biceps, then back" I immediately thought 'uh oh' and asked why he was training back after biceps. "I'm tiring out my biceps so that when I train back my biceps can't help much and so it hits my back harder." D'oh. I tried to explain to him how this was wrong but he wasn't having any of it. He just look at me as it to say 'sure...' despite that fact that him and his mates stare at me the whole time. What can you do?!

You do both stiff leg and normal deads in the same workout?! Now that is seriously fecking hard core lol!!


----------



## RACK

It's just a messed up situation mate, all come good in the end. Just keeping my head in the training game.

Some people you just can't educate

Session is horrible but needs to be done. Things are gettin switched round in 2 weeks so got to keep this set of workouts as progressive as I can


----------



## RACK

Upped weights slightly on shoulders last night, form off a tad on last set of side raises but not too fussed as they felt like they were gonna bleed!! Hard work gettin the DB's up to press with no spotter and no doubt looked a tool gettin them up but still managed my quota haha.

Rest day today so cardio only. Prob go down the fields and do sprints instead of the gym tonight as fancy some fresh air. Also house feels bare without Lucy's stuff in now so anything I can do to tire me out is a bonus.


----------



## Suprakill4

Least it's gone and ya can move on mate.


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Upped weights slightly on shoulders last night, form off a tad on last set of side raises but not too fussed as they felt like they were gonna bleed!! Hard work gettin the DB's up to press with no spotter and no doubt looked a tool gettin them up but still managed my quota haha.
> 
> Rest day today so cardio only. Prob go down the fields and do sprints instead of the gym tonight as fancy some fresh air. Also house feels bare without Lucy's stuff in now so anything I can do to tire me out is a bonus.


Is living in the house alone going to have a bad finacial impact on you mate? with out lucy's contribution to the house?


----------



## RACK

@Supra, tnh mate I'm not bothered about moving on. My "Oh I'm RACK I can fook for fun" days are long gone, ok I can bring the ego back if I want but tbh I don't want to. Just gonna keep my head down and train my ass off (literally lol)

@Jay, we were living at my mom's mate and savin for a deposite. Defo gonna be a lot tougher tryin to sort one on my own so will see how much I can stash


----------



## Jay.32

All the best with it mate


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Maybe insensitive but you may as well post those pics you talked about in male animal now.


----------



## RACK

hahahaha I can't see the "babe, now you're not my gf would it be ok to show a load of blokes pics and vids you sent me?" question goin down great at this moment


----------



## danimal

simple dont ask! its easier to get forgiveness than permission


----------



## Suprakill4

danimal said:


> simple dont ask! its easier to get forgiveness than permission


VERY TRUE!! Come on Rack, dont be a dingbat, get em posted lol.


----------



## RACK

I'll show you when I see you in person


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Why would she ever need to know!!


----------



## liam0810

Sorry about you and Lucy mate. It's sh1t when a relationship comes to an end but god your staying amicable at the moment.

What weight do you think you'll be stepping on stage at?


----------



## RACK

Gutted mate, but gettin on with things. I need to grow up and she needs to sort her business out so see what the future brings.

Haven't got a clue about stage weight, I'm not worrying about it. Prob sitting at 15 and half stone at the min and as strong as I was 10 weeks ago at nigh on 18st so can't grumble at that. I reckon bout 13-13 and half stone tbh but that's a pure guess


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Gutted mate, but gettin on with things. I need to grow up and she needs to sort her business out so see what the future brings.
> 
> Haven't got a clue about stage weight, I'm not worrying about it. Prob sitting at 15 and half stone at the min and as strong as I was 10 weeks ago at nigh on 18st so can't grumble at that. I reckon bout 13-13 and half stone tbh but that's a pure guess


I was gonna say around 13stone as well.

You never know mate you and Lucy might get things sorted but in the mean time get out there and get sh4gging! That's what I've always done when I split up with a GF but then again I am shallow and self centred so might only work for me!


----------



## RACK

Last time we split I went on a rampage, strippers, dancers even a girl who did porn! Just not feeling it at the min mate, plus I'm prepping, unless the girl lets me go flat out fooking her for 30secs then do it slowly for a min it's no good, I got my HIIT to think about haha

I'm leaving the worrying about prep/weight/diet and everything to Scott. I'm sittin back and enjoyin the ride


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Last time we split I went on a rampage, strippers, dancers even a girl who did porn! Just not feeling it at the min mate, plus I'm prepping, unless the girl lets me go flat out fooking her for 30secs then do it slowly for a min it's no good, I got my HIIT to think about haha
> 
> I'm leaving the worrying about prep/weight/diet and everything to Scott. I'm sittin back and enjoyin the ride


Ha ha the girls will love that! Just tell them you're mixing it up a bit.

Leave it to Dutch mate that's what you pay him for


----------



## RACK

I could add a HR monitor and say it makes it more kinky 

Me and Dutch are working really well together. It can get tough though as we're good mates but when he's in coach mode he kicks my ass and really holds nothing back, causing my back to get up initially but then remember, I'm paying him for a job. 2mins later we're laughin and joking about things other than training


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I could add a HR monitor and say it makes it more kinky
> 
> Me and Dutch are working really well together. It can get tough though as we're good mates but when he's in coach mode he kicks my ass and really holds nothing back, causing my back to get up initially but then remember, I'm paying him for a job. 2mins later we're laughin and joking about things other than training


That's what you need mate, somebody to be honest with your and not tell you what you want to hear. When's the next time you're seeing him?


----------



## RACK

Prob see him at bodypower now as we're both busy. I'm trying to get outta work the saturday night so we can hit the town before I go for a walk round on the sunday


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Last time we split I went on a rampage, strippers, dancers even a girl who did porn! Just not feeling it at the min mate, plus I'm prepping, *unless the girl lets me go flat out fooking her for 30secs then do it slowly for a min it's no good, I got my HIIT to think about haha*
> 
> I'm leaving the worrying about prep/weight/diet and everything to Scott. I'm sittin back and enjoyin the ride


PMSL

My PT never mentioned this style of HIIT! Prep may be altering.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> PMSL
> 
> My PT never mentioned this style of HIIT! Prep may be altering.


Your PT obviously isn't that clued up then! Ha!


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> PMSL
> 
> My PT never mentioned this style of HIIT! Prep may be altering.


Well if you'd like a cardio partner I could help out no probs................... It's in the interest of training and we'd be cancelling out other people interferring in our bet 

Rest day yesterday although all 3 cardio sessions were in the rain, this helped my mood no end haha.

Cardio this morning, again in the rain but even I had to laugh at just how much the sky opened up after 10mins. 20 mins later and a very wet me and Murphy walked back in.

Legs later; bench squats, smith squats, rev hack squats, leg press and lunges. No HIIT but SSCV after


----------



## RACK

Really wasn't in the mood for legs yesterday but went and had a good session. Back to 530lb on the bench squat but man it wasn't pretty, I'll take it though. Rev hacks to 400lb, leg press at 620lb so progressing ok.

Starting to feel tired now and hungry but just shows diet is working, will be strict as weigh in monday.

Cardio this morning was dry for a change and got chest later. Will be strapping wrists up for this as left one is feeling a tad weak at the min.

Chest; Flat DB press, hammer press, inc db press, high cable flies followed by abs and then HIIT and SSCV


----------



## RACK

Also forgot to mention it's looking like Team Alpha will be on TV. Scott is talking with the BBC about a programme follwoing him about and working with Scott Alexander. Hopefully some of Scott's clients will be on it too so crossing my fingers the cameras come to Leeds


----------



## L00NEY

RACK said:


> Also forgot to mention it's looking like Team Alpha will be on TV. Scott is talking with the BBC about a programme follwoing him about and working with Scott Alexander. Hopefully some of Scott's clients will be on it too so crossing my fingers the cameras come to Leeds


thats sounds very interesting, scotts always in fantastic condition from what ive seen.


----------



## cas

On TV? What mainstream?

Either way, sweet!


----------



## RACK

Yep it's with the bbc


----------



## cas

Epic!


----------



## RACK

Weight this mornin was 15st 8lb so a 1lb drop from last week, not too bad to say I've started back on a proper cycle. Just waiting to hear what Scott says about it.

Been told this week to train the same exercises but to up the weights and go for heavy partials.

Calves, hams, back later; Seated calf raise, laying leg curl, seated leg curl, sldl, dl, pull down, t-bar, shrugs then cardio


----------



## RACK

Back from session and pretty pooped. Decent weights shifted and even manged a 280kg rack pull after doing hams and SLDL, so pretty pleased with that as PB is 300kg and that's when it was the first exercise.

Cardio later on before bed and hopefully see what Scott says about this morning's weight


----------



## RACK

Spoke to Scott and he was expecting more of a weight loss. I reckon it's water from the cycle so will get weighed over the next few days to see what happens on the scales.


----------



## cas

Ooo that's pants, I'm sure it will work out though mate. Have you recently increased your aas or added in another compound?


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, started a full cycle, always happens.

Scales this morning said 15st 6lb so 2lb off from yesterday, water coming back to normal. Feel different in a good way from going heavier yesterday with aprtials and hoping for the same thing tomorrow after delts tonight.

Delts; Seated lat raise, seated db press (Although might swap for dead stop mil press so the weight is already up in the air), cable lat raises then HIIT and SSCV after.


----------



## mal

Can only be water mate dont worry,you on an ai? still would not worry though,as long

as the jeans are getting loose arond the derby lol.


----------



## RACK

Yeah always use an ai mate. Looked leaner this morning so can't complain, plus can tell it's water as my face gets bigger first off, it's back down now lol


----------



## mal

Ide of thought,with that,you'l want to come off everything 1 or two weeks out,and really

dry out as much as poss,and just use halo,,winni to keep thing in check.


----------



## RACK

Halo is a no-no for me as it sets gyno off instantly so will prob be winny and mast to finish with


----------



## RACK

Shoulders went well, reps down but upped the weights and didn't care too much about form so was good for the ego upping things. Did seated lat raises with the 50lber's, seated dead stop press with 80kg and standing single lat raises with 50lb dd, ab work then and followed by 15mins hiit and 15mins sscv.

Rest day today, cardio done, will be done again after work and pre-bed also


----------



## RACK

Both cardio sessions done last night and both in the rain too. Did have a dry session this morning though so not all bad. Weight this morning 15st 4.75lb (yes I feel like being an exact mofo today), so again all in the right direction. Legs tonight and just going for the usual session, could change as I get there though as might add leg ext in to start to pre-exhaust them before squats

Will be speaking to Scott this weekend as things are changing up next week


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Both cardio sessions done last night and both in the rain too. Did have a dry session this morning though so not all bad. Weight this morning 15st 4.75lb (yes I feel like being an exact mofo today), so again all in the right direction. Legs tonight and just going for the usual session, could change as I get there though as might add leg ext in to start to pre-exhaust them before squats
> 
> Will be speaking to Scott this weekend as things are changing up next week


This rains no good is it!? Ive been lucky so far and in my morning cardio slot its been fine but think Ive just jinxed that now, will no doubt wake up tomorrow with an horrendous downpour! Hope ya had a good leg session, if there is such a thing!


----------



## defdaz

Sounded like an awesome delt workout rack, great weights!! Keep beasting it buddy.


----------



## RACK

Keeks, I'm rreallly not enjoyin the rain but needs must. If its rainin n the mornin I'm blamin you haha. Legs went well, dropped eights but went for volume

Defdaz, thanks buddy, I enjoyed it coss it a a bt of ego liftin 

Had a good leg sesh. Worked up the stack on the leg ext til couldn't do more than 4reps then came back down, 20 reps in total. 10x10 with 500lb on leg press, 5x12 with 600lb on standin calf raise and finished with 300lb reverse hack squat for 2xfailure

30mins sscv after and just got drenched doin my 15mins

Sent Scott a pic of my legs and he's well happy how they've grown. Also sent it Aaron (Incredible Bulk) and he said the same. So I'm cool right now


----------



## Tinytom

RACK said:


> Halo is a no-no for me as it sets gyno off instantly so will prob be winny and mast to finish with


How can halo set off gyno?

That's a chemical impossibility surely, no estrogen or progesterone elements?

Unless your halo is bunk dbol or oxy?


----------



## RACK

Not sure mate for some reason last tme I took it gyno came on. I could always try again and see I suppose


----------



## Keeks

My fault, I jinxed it cos my session was wet this morning! Good old british summer!!!!


----------



## RACK

Keeks, I totally blame you for the rain this morning!! You've got some making up to do

Cardio done this morning as per usual and legs are sore but in a very different way than I'm used to. Spoke to Scott more last night and gave me a little run down on next weeks diet and changes, we're going to speak more about training on sunday.

Chest tonight and usual session but with heavy partials; DB press, Hammer machine dead stop press, inc db press, low pulley cable raise then abs and HIIT+SSCV.

Might switch to BB instead of DB's tonight but will decide when I get there


----------



## RACK

Finally pressed the 150lb db's! Did a double with them and then a single. Its a workout just gettin them up haha

Dead stop hammer press with 60kg a side, inc bench with 100kg for reps then the cable raises

Cardio, arms and more cardio tomorrow lol


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Keeks, I totally blame you for the rain this morning!! You've got some making up to do
> 
> Cardio done this morning as per usual and legs are sore but in a very different way than I'm used to. Spoke to Scott more last night and gave me a little run down on next weeks diet and changes, we're going to speak more about training on sunday.
> 
> Chest tonight and usual session but with heavy partials; DB press, Hammer machine dead stop press, inc db press, low pulley cable raise then abs and HIIT+SSCV.
> 
> Might switch to BB instead of DB's tonight but will decide when I get there


My bad, but to make it up to you I'll let you have a bite out of my doughnut that you buy me........thats fair I reckon! 

Lets see what tomorrow brings............(They need a little smiley with a rain hood for these purposes)


----------



## RACK

I love your confidence in the pout challenge haha. But thanks for not makin it rain today  x

Arms went well earlier. Trained bi's and tri's the same, first exercise was 3 sets then a tripple drop, 2nd exercise 4 mega strict form sets then 4 heavy sets to finish on the 3rd exercise. Hammer curled the 70lb's for good reps 

Hiit and sscv done as always after

This week of ego liftin has took its toll on me and my body, I'm tired and joint are sore but have enjoyed it. Yep I know the upped weights are no measure of how good I look but they have picked me up a bit as things were gettin to me a bit

Speakin to Scott tomorrow and diet, cv and trainin are changin next week so I'll give the highlights when I find out


----------



## RACK

Spoke to Scott and.............. Training is back to being sent daily now, more fats have been added to diet and cardio has been switched round. No longer do I have night time sessions, just 45mins in a morning and the usual hiit+sscv after weights.

Not sure what I'll be doing later yet but will let y'all know when I do


----------



## RACK

Last nights session felt brutal! DL's, Bent over rows, db rows, machine rows, ez curls, reverse curls, calf raises, abs then the usual HIIT+SSCV.

Pretty happy with the 200kg DL I did at the end of them. PB is 205kg from the floor if I remember rightly, the 200kg last night was lifting from the rack, puttin down then picking back up so no doubt would p1ss 210kg lifted straight from the floor.

Moist cardio this morning as always and not sure what tonights session is as not heard from Scott yet, also a few little tweeks to diet got sent last night too.


----------



## Dai Jones

Good to see ya still doing well and head strong mate


----------



## GolfDelta

One thing i've noticed about you and admire Rack is that you never whine or complain,you know what needs done,you do it,job done.I respect a man who just shuts up and gets on with it!


----------



## RACK

@dai, thanks mate

@gduncan, cheers buddy. I'll admit it does get tough sometimes and I do have my little frustrated moments where I want to be a lot leaner and bigger but I quieten down the voices in my head and just get the job done. If I let things/comments/people/hunger/tiredness get me down then I'm already defeated. This way I can look back in 21 weeks and know that I've done everything I can/could have to get on stage


----------



## Jay.32

how long you got left now J?


----------



## RACK

21 weeks mate.


----------



## RACK

Orders in for later and it's delts; DB press, Behind neck press, front BB raise, Seated lat raise, little bit on calves too.

Then cardio after


----------



## RACK

No weights today, just double cardio and some abs


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> No weights today, just double cardio and some abs


Same as me mate. Been dieting for the past 5 weeks and dropped 15 pounds with the help of DNP, then this week somehow I've put on 3 pounds since friday! I've dropped my cals and carbs as well. Even dropped the amount of cals on my cheat day!

if you are ready earlier do you think you'll do a warm up show?


----------



## RACK

the 3lb could be a rebound from the dnp mate, I've not been near the stuff for ages but know that I usually put a couple of lb back on after the cycle is done. Why not drop the cheat day for a meal, or a set amount of hours? You could be eating far too much over the course of a full day, so have 4 hours this week and guage how you feel and how you react to it over the following week. Food choices are the killer mainly for me, even the wrong cooking sauce or spices can bang water on me so I have to go uber careful.

Not sure I'll be ready early, we've still got a lot of work to do but Scott has it all planned out to peak bang on show day. I won't be doing a show before it as don't really want all the depletion work outs and diet to have to do again for Leeds. Aiming for 14st for Ibiza at the end of next month so that's the mini-goal that's been set before the show


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> the 3lb could be a rebound from the dnp mate, I've not been near the stuff for ages but know that I usually put a couple of lb back on after the cycle is done. Why not drop the cheat day for a meal, or a set amount of hours? You could be eating far too much over the course of a full day, so have 4 hours this week and guage how you feel and how you react to it over the following week. Food choices are the killer mainly for me, even the wrong cooking sauce or spices can bang water on me so I have to go uber careful.
> 
> Not sure I'll be ready early, we've still got a lot of work to do but Scott has it all planned out to peak bang on show day. I won't be doing a show before it as don't really want all the depletion work outs and diet to have to do again for Leeds. Aiming for 14st for Ibiza at the end of next month so that's the mini-goal that's been set before the show


I started winny and prop on sunday as well so wondered if that could be something to do with it. I've decided that my cheat day is going to be sunday but I'll probably only have a nandos and some sweets. Supposed to be going out but will probably stay off everything or if i do have two or three vodka diet cokes.

What have you got to drop for Ibiza? About 15 pounds from now?


----------



## RACK

I don't reckon Nandos can really be classed as a cheat lol, it's only chicken and a wrap/pitta/sweet spuds. If you're only having a meal then go the whole hog and get something you REALLY want, it's only one meal.

I've not been on the scales for a few days, was about 18lb last time I got weighed so only got about 2lb a week to drop til I go


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I don't reckon Nandos can really be classed as a cheat lol, it's only chicken and a wrap/pitta/sweet spuds. If you're only having a meal then go the whole hog and get something you REALLY want, it's only one meal.
> 
> I've not been on the scales for a few days, was about 18lb last time I got weighed so only got about 2lb a week to drop til I go


I usually have a full chicken, large chips and garlic bread though so thats a cheat enough i think! 2lb a week should be easy enough for you now


----------



## RACK

Ok that could class as a cheat 

Just seen the prop and winny starting too, the 3lb will defo be due to the prop but will be off in a few days. I get a spiking effect at the start of any cycle.

Yeah, 2lb a week is nice and steady


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Ok that could class as a cheat
> 
> Just seen the prop and winny starting too, the 3lb will defo be due to the prop but will be off in a few days. I get a spiking effect at the start of any cycle.
> 
> Yeah, 2lb a week is nice and steady


Hopefully it is the prop and winny but at the moment its a right head fck!


----------



## RACK

Stay away from the scales for a week. They'll just mess with your head for now, also don't get on every day lol


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Stay away from the scales for a week. They'll just mess with your head for now, also don't get on every day lol


I think I will mate and the mirror as well!


----------



## RACK

Enjoyed rest day yesterday and just SSCV was done. Today is leg day though and looks tough; Leg ext, Close stance leg press, Hack squat, Front squat, Lying leg curls, Seated leg curls, Lyin curls (again), calves................ then cardio


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> Enjoyed rest day yesterday and just SSCV was done. Today is leg day though and looks tough; Leg ext, Close stance leg press, Hack squat, Front squat, Lying leg curls, Seated leg curls, Lyin curls (again), calves................ then cardio


Just a bit mate I just did squats and leg curls last night and I'm feeling it


----------



## RACK

Scott's an evil coach lol


----------



## MXD

Smash those legs like you would a pout on a picture


----------



## RACK

hahaha, you know me well Max. Saw you did 260kg deeeeep the other day, FAWWWWWWWK I'M MIRIN!!!


----------



## MXD

RACK said:


> hahaha, you know me well Max. Saw you did 260kg deeeeep the other day, FAWWWWWWWK I'M MIRIN!!!


Takes one to know one tbh mate :tongue:  lol

Yesterday infact! 220 for tripples atg easy, but 260 is a whole different ball game. Ffs I mean my nose nearly burst from blood pressure, felt like I'd been whacked in the face lol. Gonna be good to progress to getting it for a really deep atg rep as that one was to //. Thinking 220*10 as a goal next weds.

My upper neck and traps are ****ed this morning mind, alot of compression I guess.

You not free BB back squatting atm?


----------



## RACK

Yeah the difference when you up the weight is vast!

I can't get ATG to be fair I usually just stay at parallel, think managed about 200kg last time. Bench squats is a bit more but you're on a different level.


----------



## tonyc74

RACK said:


> Yeah the difference when you up the weight is vast!
> 
> I can't get ATG to be fair I usually just stay at parallel, think managed about 200kg last time. Bench squats is a bit more but you're on a different level.


coming on really well mate how are you feeling in general with it all?


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, tbh I'm feeling great, little tired sometimes but that's to be expected. I'm not far from 3st down now in as many months, I'm the same weight as I was 12 months ago and literally twice as strong. Really looking forward to see how me and Scott can keep working hard together and the final result as he's as excited as me about it all.

Legs last night wasn't fun, was on the verge of puking a couple of times. Legs also felt numb for the cardio after but got through it ok in the end.

Chest tonight; DB press, Inc bb press, flat bench, inc flies then cardio after


----------



## tonyc74

fcuking hell mate you deserve a good rest after all this work 3 stone off is amazing hopefully youll come in a bot early and can cruise in nice and easy


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, appreciate it. As for comin in early, I'm leavin that the scott to work out mate  he says we're on track at the min

Chest session went great. Strange as was a lot higher reps than I'm used to but felt good

Took a few pics after the session and Scott says I'm exactly where he wants me to be so all is good

Got arms and cardio tomorrow but won't know session til the mornin


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, appreciate it. As for comin in early, I'm leavin that the scott to work out mate  he says we're on track at the min

Chest session went great. Strange as was a lot higher reps than I'm used to but felt good

Took a few pics after the session and Scott says I'm exactly where he wants me to be so all is good

Got arms and cardio tomorrow but won't know session til the mornin


----------



## Suprakill4

Get the pics up dude.


----------



## RACK

I'm still keepin pics off the net mate but will defo make sure I see you at the expo for a chat as be good to final meet you after so long and only livin 20mins from each other haha

Arms today and doin a lot of cable work. I find these better to get peak contractions on so lookin forward to it. Bis seem to be growin quicker than tris but will see how they level out. Cardio will be done after


----------



## tonyc74

am a fan of the cables as well to keep the tension there and elbows tucked in just seems to keep pulling a tendon in my right bicep though really annoying!

dieting and maintaining or growing at the same time is probably one of the hardest things to do look forward to seeing you stage ready!


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> I'm still keepin pics off the net mate but will defo make sure I see you at the expo for a chat as be good to final meet you after so long and only livin 20mins from each other haha
> 
> Arms today and doin a lot of cable work. I find these better to get peak contractions on so lookin forward to it. Bis seem to be growin quicker than tris but will see how they level out. Cardio will be done after


Yeah me and Jim will be there on the Sunday mate.


----------



## RACK

Nice one, see you there mate. If you see me please shout as I'm rubbish as spotting people

Soooooo quick update, been keeping my head low and gettin on with stuff the last week or so. Been busy at work, drama on the personal front but training and diet are nailed on!

Sitting at 15st and 0.5lb this morning and all things are goin to Scott's plan. On a little cruise cycle at the min but test will be coming back in this week. Also looks like I'll be gettin a treat on sunday, and not just at Body Power, this will be my first treat since Scott came up.

Goin out has been knocked on the head. If I do venture out, then I'm back home for 1230 at the latest, in bed and gettin my rest in. Sleeping at every oppertunity too as the training is still very hard and heavy.

Right back off to my cave for a bit while I carry on. 6 weeks today I'm off to Ibiza too


----------



## RACK

Rest day yesterday and spent most of it asleep. Got legs to do later and cardio after that.

Spoke to Scott and I'm allowed some carbs on sunday which is awesome as I'll be at Body Power!! If anyone sees me there please give me a shout as I'm terrible at spotting people. I'm gettin there early on for the doors opening.


----------



## RACK

Swapped things about last night as Scott wanted me to do chest instead of legs so a brutal session was sent and I was done in. Pics sent to scott after and he's more than happy with the 2 weeks progress from last chest pics.

Legs tonight, arms tomorrow and cheat day at Body Power sunday!!!


----------



## RACK

Was at the expo yesterday and had a great time. Mainly went to meet up with Scott and the fact he went to talk to my cousin before me as he didn't recognise me from the change I've made in 7 weeks says it all haha. He couldn't be happier with how I'm gettin on.

Few pics from the expo, finally met Larissa Reis and OMFG she's sheer perfection!! Got another pic took with flex, then one of Me and Scott and my rival for Leeds CJ


----------



## Jay.32

Good transformation in you there mate... keep doing what your doing:thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Not too bad to say I was 18st a few months ago lol

Cheers mate


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> Was at the expo yesterday and had a great time. Mainly went to meet up with Scott and the fact he went to talk to my cousin before me as he didn't recognise me from the change I've made in 7 weeks says it all haha. He couldn't be happier with how I'm gettin on.
> 
> Few pics from the expo, finally met Larissa Reis and OMFG she's sheer perfection!! Got another pic took with flex, then one of Me and Scott and my rival for Leeds CJ


Lucky man tell us more!!!


----------



## RACK

She's that fit I couldn't even speak enough to try and chat her up!


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> She's that fit I couldn't even speak enough to try and chat her up!


haha I would be the same mate, does she sound more amercian now


----------



## RACK

Still got the brazilian twang to her voice bud, I wouldn't care if she didn't speak at all. I'm happy just looking at her


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Arms are looking massive J! :thumbup1:

How long has it taken you to trim down from 18st to 15st?

Larissa Reis is damn hot, surprised you didnt turn on the rackman charm 

Who did the arm sleeve? looks mint, might get my elbow to mid-forearm done like that :turned:


----------



## GolfDelta

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Arms are looking massive J! :thumbup1:
> 
> How long has it taken you to trim down from 18st to 15st?
> 
> Larissa Reis is damn hot, surprised you didnt turn on the rackman charm
> 
> Who did the arm sleeve? looks mint, might get my elbow to mid-forearm done like that :turned:


Agreed you're looking in good shape,but fvck me Scotts arms are ridiculous!

Also interested in your tattoo,wouldn't copy anyones tattoo but what kind of style is that described as?


----------



## RACK

@bodybuiling101, been dieting about 12 or 13 weeks now I think. Was 14st 12lb on saturday. Arms have come along nicely, they could have shrunk a bit but defo more in proprotion now with my body.

No point even tryin with Larissa, if she was in Rotherham I'd have her on toast, in the expo it's her playground so I'd be foolish to have even tried haha

@Gduncan, thanks mate. Guy who did my tattoo is from Rotherham and his studio is called Second 2 None. Took me 4 years to get finished as I could only get in every 7 or so months as he's THAT busy. It's a polynesian style tatt but with a few twists (look at the stars on my forearm, bit different). It's a 3/4 sleeve but goes over my chest/shoudler/back/under my ribs too.


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Not too bad to say I was 18st a few months ago lol
> 
> Cheers mate


Its all that fasted cardio in the rain! Well done anyway, you're looking great!


----------



## RACK

Thanks Keeks


----------



## RACK

Looking and feeling like bigger at the min due to the cheat at the weekend, even though I didn't have much (eggs on toast, few samples at BP, tgi's which was nachos to share, buger and fries, bit of ice cream and a snadwich), you can see I've filled back up and I reckon about 7-8lb has gone back on or more like filled me back up.

Delts and cardio tonight; Seated BB press to top of head, lat raises, db front raises, seated db press. Then abs and cardio.

Hoping to shift some good weights again tonight like I did on back yesterday


----------



## Suprakill4

All sounds good. Can't beat some cheat food to fill you out when dieting and feeling flat! Didn't see you at vodypower on Sunday!?

Why on bb press only to top of head. Reason I ask is I used to with smiths and posted vid on here an got massive slating saying wasn't full rom and pointless.


----------



## RACK

I was gutted didn't bump into you and Jim mate, was looking out but the place was just packed.

Feel better for the cheat day but will be glad once back down in weight again, although looked sh1t hot last night before bed.

Not sure with the top of the head press, to me I'd say it's cos my front delts are a bit over powering so keeping the motion on top of my head won't employ my front delts as much as the weight won't be coming in front of me.

A lot of people on every forum bang on about proper form and full ROM............ They usually are tiny and look sh1t if we're being honest. You hardly see any pro using 100% form or ROM yet they don't look bad do they lol (and no I'm not comparing myself to a pro at all)

I think as long as you're moving a heavy weight with "Decent" form and ROM you'll grow


----------



## RACK

Also, your shoulders are a strong point of yours so doin the press as you did has worked well for you


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah makes sense mate. I don't train delts hardly now, maybe once a month so just do couple sets of side laterAls and shoulder press to maintain. Wish I could transfer some receptors from delts into sodding chest!!


----------



## RACK

I'll swap my chest for your shoulders haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Deal.


----------



## RACK

Sooooore delts today and one of very few times I've had doms in them. Was doing 100kg on the top of head press but elbow wasn't the best so went to the smith machin for the last set and did the last set on there for a couple more reps. Cardio wasn't fun at all on the treadmill in this heat but was all done as it should have been

Rest day from lifting today so just double cardio which when outside I don't really mind


----------



## RACK

Cardio done last night and this morning and it was awesome to be able to do it in the sun as opposed the the usual thrashing it down I've been used to all year.

Weight on the way back down now from sunday, bit more test has been put in too so really looking forward to legs later. I won't be goin for the 1000lb leg press I did last week but will be goin as hard as poss as a lad from the gym is wanting to train with me so I'm gonna hurt him!!


----------



## RACK

Got orders last night to pre-exhaust quads on leg ext then go for reps on the leg press. I did just that, 5 sets of leg ext with a tripple drop at the end and 2 sec pause at peak contraction, then leg press went; 400lb x 20, 500lb x 20, 600lb x 20, 500lb x22, 400 x 18. After that it was reverse hack squats, front squats, lyin ham curls, seated ham curls and calves with 750lb on the standing machine. Felt like death after and cardio defo wasn't much fun.

Up and cardio done today and can't wait for chest later. Can tell more test has gone in as I'm filling out more.


----------



## liam0810

Don't know how you managed all that in this heat mate! No chance I could train legs at my gym in this weather. Has the test been upped quite a bit?


----------



## RACK

I kept goin outside with my top off after every set lol

test is up a "nice" amount  I'll be in FIOFI mode soon enough

Fight It Or Fook It


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Got orders last night to pre-exhaust quads on leg ext then go for reps on the leg press. I did just that, 5 sets of leg ext with a tripple drop at the end and 2 sec pause at peak contraction, then leg press went; 400lb x 20, 500lb x 20, 600lb x 20, 500lb x22, 400 x 18. After that it was reverse hack squats, front squats, lyin ham curls, seated ham curls and calves with 750lb on the standing machine. Felt like death after and cardio defo wasn't much fun.
> 
> Up and cardio done today and can't wait for chest later. Can tell more test has gone in as I'm filling out more.


OUCH!!!! :thumb:


----------



## RACK

It did sting a little keeks, only just stopped aching 

Rested yesterday and am resting today apart from cardio as tomorrow I'm off to see Scott for a couple of days. Training hard, chatting about prep and having him look over me to see what needs doing.


----------



## RACK

Soooo just got into work now after 4 hours sleep, a 360 mile round trip and crazy 36hours with Scott.

Got there for 4ish on tuesday afternoon and the first words he said were "You've filled out from body power, androgens doing the trick then!" this is due to me going for 14st 12lb at BP to 15st 8lb since then. We all know as soon as androgens go in me that my bodyweight shoots up.

Had some chit chat with each other, downed some preWO supps and headed for the gym. Back, rear delts and claves were done. Was bent over rowing 140kg, db rowin the 70kg's but then we found why my DL is poor, it's cos my form is shiiiiiiiite, few pointers but I still managed a double at 180kg after all the rowin. A variation of fst7 for pull downs and that was back done, rear delts and calves were then hammered and I did cardio while Scott took a client round.

After that we went home, chilled and got some food. Got hom shake chat and sleep as up early to train again

Yesterday was chest and arms, Scott had a point to prove as when he came up here I kinda whopped him on chest, yesterday he got his own back lol (Yes his ego grew!!!), benching the 130lb db's for 9 then 7, then flat benching with reps out at 140kg with a tripple drop set at the end, flies, then super set on cable x-over and pec dec. 2 super sets on arms and I was done.

Had lots of food to refeed and then just talked all day about prep and life before I set of home about 12am this morning.

Awesome time was had and Scott is coming up here in a week and half for us to do it all again.

He's more than happy with how I'm progressing and said it's clear I'm sticking to what he's saying to the t, which I couldn't be happier about as I know in the past people don't think I've stuck to things to the t and messed about, that's fair enough I suppose but hey.

Took some measurements too, last time I was there I was 17st 2lb, 55.5in chest and 18in arms (pumped) this time 15st 8lb, 53.5in chest and 17.5in arms, so not lost too much size

Rest day today (thank god) and here's a few progress pics (preparing myself for the onslaught...........)


----------



## liam0810

Bet you're knackered mate if youve only had a few hours kip!

Scott's put me on more cals and I've filled out quite a bit over the last few days but condition is still pretty much the same. Sent him some photos after training yesterday and he seems happy with where I'm at so hopefully he can work wonders with me!

Looking at the pics mate you'll easily be ready for the show in september. What date is it?


----------



## RACK

I was sat next to him when the pics came through and he was buzzing with how you look at the min, I told him about you before you contacted him as he's pretty fussy about the people he takes on. Get ready to grow!!!

The date for the show is sept 23rd and scott says it's plenty of time, he's even mentioed having me ready early as there's so much we've not even done yet.


----------



## RACK

Quick pic of Scott too


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I was sat next to him when the pics came through and he was buzzing with how you look at the min, I told him about you before you contacted him as he's pretty fussy about the people he takes on. Get ready to grow!!!
> 
> The date for the show is sept 23rd and scott says it's plenty of time, he's even mentioed having me ready early as there's so much we've not even done yet.


That's good then mate! Like I said in my email to him I'll do whatever it takes to get where I can!

I'll be there for your show mate. Got to support team alpha!


----------



## RACK

Damn right, gotta love being a Team Alpha Player


----------



## Big Kris

RACK said:


> Quick pic of Scott too


My god they are some serious guns! Does he have a licence for them hahaha


----------



## RACK

We taped them at 21" yesterday


----------



## RACK

hahaha! He's back!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Definite progress. Still alot to come off but easily done in the time frame. Arms look much bigger than 17.5 mine are 17 and look much much smaller. Keep it up. I'll be going to the Leeds show to see what the classics is like for next year.


----------



## mal

looking good mate nice and full and leaner,,seems like a good plan..


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking great J, envious of your massive chest...nohomo. Upper body in general looks great so far.


----------



## Double J

Fantastic progress mate and, as said, you are bang on target and could easily be ready well in advance of the show date.

Very impressive gains mate...kudos to you :thumb:


----------



## RACK

@Supra, yeah mate under no illusion a lot has to come off but shifted far more fat in far less time before and the stuff me and Scott have talked about over the last day or 2 has really hit home at just how good he is. There's no worry/fear/doubt in my mind at all that I'll come in how he wants me too.

My arms are deceptive, I have really short biceps but when tensed they're full and thick. Tri's still laggin but all weak points are coming up nicely. We did take a side chest shot I think but I'll try find it later

Classics are always good, their conditioning is insane, so as long as you can nail your diet you're set

@Mal, thanks mate, appreciate the comments

@BB101, my chest is ridic pal, when pumped it kinda looks false. Scott just laughs at it as it really does look like someone has put an air pump up my top. I'm doing ok to say I've popped 10lb on in a week


----------



## Suprakill4

That's why I'm going with classics mate. I'll never be a mass monster and I know I can get in very good condition so will see what happens.


----------



## RACK

I'm kinda playing both sides, Scott wants me in the best condition possible. If I look too small for the u90's and I can get in the classics I'll go for it.

Although you see poeple like Dazc and Hilly in there and know you need to be on top form to stand next to them.

I used to think I'd want to be a mass monster but I'm totally the other way now. We get into this game to look good, feel good and have people look at us and think the same. How many people off this board look at Branch/Jay/Kai and think it looks good???? Yet show them Greg Plitt and even blokes drool.

After this it's most defo the Scott "Look at my abs all year round" Francis look for me. I'll have been on stage twice, proved to my self I can do it and just get back to enjoying liftin and a good life


----------



## RACK

@Double J, sorry mate I missed your post. Yep things are goin well and as said Scott's more than happy with my progress


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah top physique hilly. I'll probably look prope out of place but balls to it lol


----------



## RACK

Scrub that attitude lol. From the pics I've seen of you, your proportions are bang on for it.

I've got a stupid shaped body, I hold mass but for the size of my joints I'm well over weight but have a barrel chest but the classics all have really good proportions. Just get up and get it done, don't be one of those people in the gym who keep saying "ooooh yeah, next year" Although I said I'd never do another one and look where I am hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4

Thanks mate. I'm definitely competin at some point mate and think September Leeds next year will give me sufficient time to get chest up to par and some reason legs are now behind when were always in front!

Anyway will stop cluttering your journal with me lol. Its because I no longer have a journal, t0ssers at work causing trouble.


----------



## RACK

@Supra, post in here as much as you want mate. Sorry to hear about the people at your work playing up again.

@Scott, just messaged you now mate. Will look forward to the leg session you send later. You know we work well together, you say - I do!!

Spent most of yesterday asleep and have just about caught up with things. Cardio and legs today just waitin for the session to come through from the dutch one.

Tonight I'm at a black tie do and will be watching everyone have a 5 course meal while I pick a bit of meat from the plate lol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

RACK said:


> Soooo just got into work now after 4 hours sleep, a 360 mile round trip and crazy 36hours with Scott.
> 
> Got there for 4ish on tuesday afternoon and the first words he said were "You've filled out from body power, androgens doing the trick then!" this is due to me going for 14st 12lb at BP to 15st 8lb since then. We all know as soon as androgens go in me that my bodyweight shoots up.
> 
> Had some chit chat with each other, downed some preWO supps and headed for the gym. Back, rear delts and claves were done. Was bent over rowing 140kg, db rowin the 70kg's but then we found why my DL is poor, it's cos my form is shiiiiiiiite, few pointers but I still managed a double at 180kg after all the rowin. A variation of fst7 for pull downs and that was back done, rear delts and calves were then hammered and I did cardio while Scott took a client round.
> 
> After that we went home, chilled and got some food. Got hom shake chat and sleep as up early to train again
> 
> Yesterday was chest and arms, Scott had a point to prove as when he came up here I kinda whopped him on chest, yesterday he got his own back lol (Yes his ego grew!!!), benching the 130lb db's for 9 then 7, then flat benching with reps out at 140kg with a tripple drop set at the end, flies, then super set on cable x-over and pec dec. 2 super sets on arms and I was done.
> 
> Had lots of food to refeed and then just talked all day about prep and life before I set of home about 12am this morning.
> 
> Awesome time was had and Scott is coming up here in a week and half for us to do it all again.
> 
> He's more than happy with how I'm progressing and said it's clear I'm sticking to what he's saying to the t, which I couldn't be happier about as I know in the past people don't think I've stuck to things to the t and messed about, that's fair enough I suppose but hey.
> 
> Took some measurements too, last time I was there I was 17st 2lb, 55.5in chest and 18in arms (pumped) this time 15st 8lb, 53.5in chest and 17.5in arms, so not lost too much size
> 
> Rest day today (thank god) and here's a few progress pics (preparing myself for the onslaught...........)


Nice shorts rack got the exact same pair myself!

Good progress you look different already from bodypower.


----------



## RACK

I usually train in my battered trackie bottoms but was waaaay to hot so ye olde Sprawls came out of retirement 

I'm about 10lb up from BP due to a few androgens being added in but just looking fuller really. Thanks for the comments mate


----------



## RACK

Leg session just through from the boss; Shallow leg press, hack squats, smith squats, leg ext, leg curls (layin and seated), seated calve raises.

Will be doing arms tomorrow morning then nothin all day, sunday meetin up with a VIP for a little bit of shopping, food and out for a little bit later on. I think training will be swapping round monday but will no doubt be speaking to Scott over the weekend so we'll see.


----------



## RACK

Also Scott's just found the side chest pic we took the other day down at MOF


----------



## RACK

Just got up and its cardio time. Might do a bit extra as its a nice day but tired as hell so we'll see lol

Arms later will be; Cable kick backs, Concentration curl, High cable curl, Rev pressdown, Oh db ext, double Bi high cable curls


----------



## Suprakill4

Lookin much better mate. Which suck cos I can't call you fat boy now lol. Jist kiddin.

I have started cardio (I know shock horror!!!!) and I hate it!!!!! Only 20 minutes every morning but feels like a lifetime. Made me leaner though and still 15 stone 7 and need the health benefits from it becAuse nearly have a heart attack knocking one out lately. You outside for cardio?


----------



## RACK

I'll still let you call me fatty haha

I'm only 1lb heavier than you now though  you'll get used to the cardio mate. I feel bad if I don't do it, I'm doin it now while walkin the dog and typin this. Yeah I'm multi-takin like a boss!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I'll get used to it. Its not for dieting, just for the health benefits and to try and get fitness up a bit.


----------



## RACK

Had a great weekend with the vip, due to us both dieting it helped massively and was pretty easy. Shopping sunday, bit of dinner, then out for a couple of hours at night. Showed her the delights of Rotherham lol, monday we trained back together before she went home and I went down later.

Yesterday I trained delts early and got a lad in the gym to come round with me, he brought his breakfast up so my job was done haha

Seated mil press working upto 120kg down to nose, pause then back up and a tripple drop set, run the rack on side lat raises 3 sets up and 3 sets down straight off, cable lat raises, then abs and cardio.

Rest day today and so just double cardio today. Diet has totally changed and a new cycle will be starting in the next couple of days before I jet off to ibiza.

Not sure what I'm training tomorrow but sure scott will let me know.


----------



## liam0810

120kg on mil press is some going mate, was it on the smith or BB?

Even though I'm on so low carbs my strength is holding well if not better. I managed DB rows with 72.5kg yesterday for 6 & 8 reps.

I know you're not gonna say your gear use but is it different compounds then you're on now? Or is it just shorter esters?


----------



## RACK

I did 140kg a few months ago down with scott but that was prob the last time I mill pressed so not too shabby to say I hardly do it. That was with the BB, I prefer doin it that way as not a fan of smith machine

I'm guessin your strength is good due to scott having you on more fats than you were?

As for gear, yes I'll be popping some short esters in, been running an oral the last few weeks so water well up but not the drastic levels it used to be. Stopped that yesterday though so will have a little course now til ibiza


----------



## liam0810

Yeah it's got to be from the extra energy from the fats. Scott's kept me on the winny and prop I was on before he got involved and once I've got my PCT done, I'm looking forward to see what he puts me on. I'm looking forward to the diet when I get back as well as its got carbs in it!


----------



## RACK

Cardio done last night and again this mornin, pretty clear androgens are leaving the body for now as gone from 15st 10lb yesterday to 15st 4.5lb this morning, swear I've got camal DNA for holding water!!!

Chest tonight and it's got LOTS of pressing but through different rep ranges; Inc DB press, Flat DB press (low reps), Inc DB press, flat DB press (high reps), Bench press, pec dec. Cardio will be done after


----------



## RACK

Great session on chest last night, did the low rep pressing with the 120lb's. Trained with Gemma, who I'm helping along and had her pressing the 45lb db's too which is great to say she weighs less than 130lb herself.

Chest was massively pumped, and cardio was a chore after but got done as usual.

Cardio done this morning and pretty sure it's legs tonight but waiting to hear from Scott


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> Great session on chest last night, did the low rep pressing with the 120lb's. Trained with Gemma, who I'm helping along and had her pressing the 45lb db's too which is great to say she weighs less than 130lb herself.
> 
> Chest was massively pumped, and cardio was a chore after but got done as usual.
> 
> Cardio done this morning and pretty sure it's legs tonight but waiting to hear from Scott


hers or yours


----------



## RACK

I knew that was coming hahaha. Might has a couple of pics from the session so will try find them now


----------



## 3752

Hey John sounds like things are going well buddy, keep it going mate you know I just love to see the look on the haters face when you make the stage buddy


----------



## RACK

Really appreciate that mate, seriously do as you know me and you have been here before 

Things are going good, I'm looking forward to a little relaxing on holiday but staying keto, few vodkas, cardio in the sun and a gym round the corner from the hotel so all is good.

I'm well happy to see you working with CJ too, been speaking to him the last few days and you seem to have calmed him already which is a good thing. He'll love your structure and the refeeds haha. It seems like me and him gettin on stage together has become a friendly comp again now as oppose to the over hyped battle it was.

I just ask one thing..................... make him do leg press Pscarb style!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Couple of pics from last night, me posing as usual and one of Gemma half way through a tripple drop set on the pec dec


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> I knew that was coming hahaha. Might has a couple of pics from the session so will try find them now





RACK said:


> Couple of pics from last night, me posing as usual and one of Gemma half way through a tripple drop set on the pec dec


haha its friday it had to be said  , looking good dude what bf are you now?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking good Rack, shaping up well mate :thumbup1:

Are you a PT as well?


----------



## RACK

@dai, not sure what bf is mate. I'd like to say below 20% though

@bb101, thanks buddy. I trained to be a level 3 advance fitness instructor but due to a massive bust up with an ex and her new fella the day of the final test I messed up. Shame as the Dr who took the course wanted me to work for his company as a PT.

I'd never class myself as a PT but I help a few mates out and am helping gemma along at the min too. She's dropped over a stone and doubled her strength so far in only a few months and I've dropped about a stone and half from my best mate ina couple of months. People on here have forgot more than I know hence why I don't post much but this is the third time I've done a prep and been seriously training a few years so know enough to get someone into shape


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> @dai, not sure what bf is mate. I'd like to say below 20% though
> 
> @bb101, thanks buddy. I trained to be a level 3 advance fitness instructor but due to a massive bust up with an ex and her new fella the day of the final test I messed up. Shame as the Dr who took the course wanted me to work for his company as a PT.
> 
> I'd never class myself as a PT but I help a few mates out and am helping gemma along at the min too. She's dropped over a stone and doubled her strength so far in only a few months and I've dropped about a stone and half from my best mate ina couple of months. People on here have forgot more than I know hence why I don't post much but this is the third time I've done a prep and been seriously training a few years so know enough to get someone into shape


I would say defo below 20% mate but just asking


----------



## RACK

Scott reckoned about 16-18% last week down at his, but dropped bout 8lb of water since then. I hold most of it on my lower back and it's clear to see from that pics. Either way I've got plenty of time til the comp and scott's more than happy with how things are goin.


----------



## RACK

Legs just now, I did; 7x10 pyramid up on weight on leg ext then dropped back down 1 peg each time til back to no weight. Half reps hack squat with 100kg 3x8, leg press 3x10 with 600lb. Lyin leg curl 5x5, seated 2x fail with full stack. Seated calf 3xfailure. 15mins x-trainer


----------



## Suprakill4

Good leg workout. I fcuked mine up today, was dripping!! Problem though I keep cramping on hamstrings even though drinking 2 litres though the workout. Do you think some electrolyte powder will help with this?


----------



## RACK

Add some bcaa's in your water mate. Works a treat for me. I think zma's help with cramp too


----------



## Suprakill4

I do mate. 15g and 15g glutamine. Still cramp up o thi k its just because I sweat so much so lose salt.


----------



## RACK

Not sure if potassium would help then if you're sweatin too much. That or bang more salt on your food to keep levels up

Arms done; hammer curls, ez curls, cable curls, single arm partial preacher, overhead db tri ext, ez skulls, one arm press down with tripple drop set, rev curls and wrist curls

New cycle starts today too so a nice little 2 week blast before ibiza.


----------



## RACK

Chilled weekend as felt a bit under the weather so just slept mainly and kept cardio going.

Back tonight is; Weighted chins, bent over row, t-bar row, db row, low pulley row, deads, shrugs and wide grip pull down.

Cardio done after

Back onto a decent prop/tren cycle again too after cruising on orals the last couple of weeks, should kick in nicely in the next couple of days and also got some other additions to put into the cycle when they get here. Should see some good gains before ibiza


----------



## RACK

Cardio done this morning, delts later will be; Seated mil press working upto 1rm down to nose, pause then back up and a tripple drop set, run the rack on side lat raises 3 sets up and 3 sets down straight off, cable lat raises, seated calves then abs and cardio.


----------



## RACK

Forgot to say, last nights back seesion went well, Weighted chins with 50lb db, bent over row 120kg and 130kg, t-bar row 80kg, db row 130lb, low pulley row Peg 15, deads 140kg (goin for reps), shrugs 100lb dbs and wide grip pull down 80kg to finish.


----------



## mal

How you gonna cope on hols mate lol. ,diet and training will take a hit.


----------



## RACK

Been planned since me and my mate booked the hol in Jan. We're staying past cafe mambo on the sunset strip so a decent 10-15min walk from the west end, further if we go to the beach, we'll be doing that at least twice a day so that's cardio sorted, then all the swimming, dancing and other walking about adds to it.

Got a gym round the corner where we trained last year, has enough weights in there to keep me going so prob do all sessions except legs, would be killer in the heat.

The hotel we stay at (this will be our 3rd time) has great food so it's easy to stay on keto diet. I'll jsut stick to vodka when out at night and I don't drink through the day.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Been planned since me and my mate booked the hol in Jan. We're staying past cafe mambo on the sunset strip so a decent 10-15min walk from the west end, further if we go to the beach, we'll be doing that at least twice a day so that's cardio sorted, then all the swimming, dancing and other walking about adds to it.
> 
> Got a gym round the corner where we trained last year, has enough weights in there to keep me going so prob do all sessions except legs, would be killer in the heat.
> 
> The hotel we stay at (this will be our 3rd time) has great food so it's easy to stay on keto diet. I'll jsut stick to vodka when out at night and I don't drink through the day.


Tell you what mate if you manage that you have a lot more willpower than me!


----------



## RACK

Did it last year mate no probs and I wasn't even dietin. This time my ass is on the line and on a stage. I never drink in the day anyway and carbs make me sweat like Gary Glitter in Toys R Us.

I'm not sayin I won't have the odd ice cream but I won't be goin out there to have a full week off diet what so ever. Done 15 or so weeks on diet so far mostly keto so the only thing that will change is the weather and a few drinks


----------



## liam0810

Suppose mate and like you said you've got the comp so got to stay strict as you can. Whereas I'll be covering myself in ice cream, beer and burgers in maga and completely ruining the 12 weeks of dieting I've done!

You gonna be doing all the big clubs?


----------



## RACK

Hell yeah doing all the big clubs, that's why we go lol. Timed it sh1t this year though as all the big dj's are there the week after we go home, gutted but my life has revolved around the show this year and totally ruined my summer and stuff. I usually do global gathering and creamfields as well as ibiza so I've got the proper face on, my mate has too. Might save for miami music fest though next year


----------



## liam0810

Would love to go Miami. Also gutted am not in Ibiza this year but will be defo there next year. Chase & Status are on at Mallorca Rocks next Friday so will be seeing them, that's as close as I'll get to the big DJ's in maga.

Has Scott said when you're diet is changing and what he's expecting of you for the run in to the show?


----------



## RACK

Saw Chase and Status last year at Ibiza Rocks, the stage they have is awesome mate you'll love it. Off to see SHM at MK bowl a couple of weeks after ibiza too 

At the min diet is strict to get me tighter for ibiza so high pro from only chicken and some cod and eggs, minimal fats and zero carbs, yet strength is still goin up.

Not sure how diet will change as sometimes I'll get a bbm about 11pm saying "Diet change tomorrow" and he'll send it through lol. I get the same with my workouts, I get the the morning I'm goin to train so have no idea what I'm doing but tbh I love it

He's expecting me to do exactly as he tells me, if not then we'll both look daft on stage


----------



## liam0810

True mate you've got to follow it to a tea. So are you starving all the time at the moment or ok?


----------



## RACK

I'd eat a scabby donkeys d1ck mate I'm that hungry hahaha

It's not too bad but I do get cravings a few times in the day, nothing I can't deal with though


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> I'd eat a scabby donkeys d1ck mate I'm that hungry hahaha
> 
> It's not too bad but I do get cravings a few times in the day, nothing I can't deal with though


Ha ha mate thats like me but i think i'm on quite a few more cals than you but am still craving everything!


----------



## RACK

Bit of a nightmare session last night, went for 130kg on the seated press and my wrist gave way (should have strapped it up), weight came down faster than expected to my face and hit my jaw just before the saftey pins. I'll not lie I was nearly ko'd!! Took me a few mins to feel better but cracked on with session, same weights as last week and then kicked off as someone had placed themselves between the cables and proceded to do a million sets of overhead tri ext's. I waited a few sets then just slammed some weights down and started shouting (although don't think the guy spoke english), the tren has kicked in and it's vicious. Calves and abs were done after and cardio after than then went home.

Double cardio today so will no doubt be draggin murph along by the neck later as I'll be growling more than him lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

130kg hit on your face Rack and your still standing! Thought about taking up boxing? You'd do well 

Glad to hear your ok though, what dose of tren are you on if it's making you aggressive? ATB


----------



## RACK

I used to do mma mate, plus look at the size of my bastid jaw haha

I'm not using that much tren at all, I'm just very sensitive to it, I'm a laid back kinda guy and all who've met me will tell you the same. Just my temper on tren is on a hair trigger. I kinda like it but people round me hate it.


----------



## RACK

dutch_scott said:


> Odd ice cream?
> 
> I do ghost these forums!
> 
> U dance drink and party but u diet and train!
> 
> Odd ice cream pft death to u


I knew you'd see that  MAte, on these forums you're darker than Jack Bauer! It's all about the STEALTH!


----------



## Uriel

plus you know with those ears the cnut can actually hear the wrapper coming off a cornetto from saturn?


----------



## RACK

Easy day yesterday as just cardio, looking forward to chest tonight but will defo make sure my baby wrists are strapped up.

Smith press, flat db's press, inc db press, inc fly SS with cable x-over, seated hammer press, abs and cardio after


----------



## RACK

Had a good session last night, smith with 200lb plus bar, db press with 130lb db's drop to 120's for last set, high incline with 100's

Have noticed that this week I've been mega tired and strength has kinda slacked a touch, weight has stayed level. Spoke to Scott and it looks like we dropped fat/cals a bit too much, same thing happened to me before so as of today fats have been upped. Pretty pleased as it's leg day today so glad for the extra energy


----------



## Jay.32

Good lifting there J


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, p1ssed off I had to drop to the 120's for the last set though. Hoping the fats give me a good kick up the ass


----------



## Suprakill4

Mental strength. Makes my training sound like it's done by a prepubesent 12 year old.


----------



## RACK

I'm gettin there mate, I'm sure it's all down to how scott has me training and has had me training the last 12 months. I've not on that much food, even bulking I was on about 3000cals. I'm on high-ish protein, med fats again now (last week was low fats) and zero carbs, minimal aas use yet I'm constantly lifting decent numbers.

The hardest bit last night was gettin the 130's into pressin position as my partner still has a fooked shoulder and it's going to get worse as he's havin his other delt operated on while I'm in ibiza so I'll be liftin on my own again til the show I think. I just have to man up and let him bark orders at me with his sling on haha


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Had a good session last night, smith with 200lb plus bar, db press with 130lb db's drop to 120's for last set, high incline with 100's
> 
> Have noticed that this week I've been mega tired and strength has kinda slacked a touch, weight has stayed level. Spoke to Scott and it looks like we dropped fat/cals a bit too much, same thing happened to me before so as of today fats have been upped. Pretty pleased as it's leg day today so glad for the extra energy


Mate i'm the same with being so tired. Never been this tired before and can't sleep either. I'm like a zombie through the day and as soon as i get in bed, I can't switch off


----------



## RACK

Funny how even when knackered your strength goes up in the gym though lol

I think scott is part witch dr/shaman


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Funny how even when knackered your strength goes up in the gym though lol
> 
> I think scott is part witch dr/shaman


I know pal, i went gym last night to do legs and was knackered before i got there, then i smashed out 210Kg on box squats for 5 reps!


----------



## RACK

Is this the same lad who said 210kg would be too heavy to box squat??


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Is this the same lad who said 210kg would be too heavy to box squat??


It is! I didn't think I'd manage even 160KG but last week i smashed out 200Kg and then this week i got 190KG x 5, 200 x 5, 210 x 5, 190 x 5, 150 x 20! Should of got a video of it.


----------



## RACK

I work my way up but we have 22kg plates in the leg room so 64kg, 108kg, 152kg, 206kg then what ever other plate I can grab do a 1rm, vomit and jump on the leg press


----------



## RACK

Leg workout tonight is; Box Squats, Leg Press, Hacks, SLDL, Lyin Leg Curls, Lunges.............. all for 2x6reps. I'm gonna take a bucket!


----------



## mal

RACK said:


> Leg workout tonight is; Box Squats, Leg Press, Hacks, SLDL, Lyin Leg Curls, Lunges.............. all for 2x6reps. I'm gonna *take a bucket*!


KFC? lol. Leaning up nice now rack....


----------



## RACK

Oh god no. Last time I had a KFC was after the show I did in 2010 so just over 2 years ago. I've never touched one since, it put me off for life lol


----------



## RACK

Quick pic of how Gemma's coming along (yes I know it's not the best pic), she's off down to panther's gym tomorrow for a bikini bootcamp so will be coming back having learnt loads of things about doing Leeds


----------



## Queenie

Gemma has fab shoulders  she's doing well with u helping her out x x


----------



## RACK

Thanks queenie, I'm just givin her a few pointers


----------



## RACK

Leg session done, had no spotter so didn't fancy a 1rm on box squats so 2x6 with 200kg, leg press was 800lb, rev hack squat with 400lb so not bad highlights

Quick pic from gemma just now too


----------



## Keeks

Gemmas looking ace, well done to both of you and sounds like your ok too?! Roll on Leeds!


----------



## RACK

I'm so proud of her keeks, she's totally changed her life round to liftin and been serious for 6 months but its defo paid off. Dropped 12lb and doubled her strength so lots of lean muscle been slapped on. We're goin great 

Arms done, hammers, ez curls, cable curls, preachers, oh db ext, skulls, one arm press down, rev curls, wrist curls

Doin cardio now as I type hence only keepin the post short  hammers were done with the 70lb dbs though so happy with that

Quick couple of pics to show arms are growin


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Arms are looking sick mate :thumbup1:

How much more weight do you have to drop to be comp ready?


----------



## RACK

I'm round about 15st 3lb at the min mate give or take a few lb as not been weighed for a few days. I reckon bout 2st or there abouts has to come off at this moment in time but if I keep growin while dietin then it could be less. Scott will have more idea than me. I know I'm not ripped by a long shot but with 14 weeks out I aint worries if I'll make it or not for a change lol


----------



## RACK

Bit of an up and down weekend but all sweet today, up for cardio at the crack of a sparrow's fart and now at work drinking redbull and coffee

Back today and same session as last week but weights need to be upped to keep Scott happy; Weighted chins, bent over row, t-bar row, db row, low pulley row, deads, shrugs and wide grip pull down.


----------



## Dai Jones

Arms looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Good lighting and a pump work wonders mate haha


----------



## Queenie

Rack city b!tch, rack rack city b!tch x


----------



## RACK

Ten, Ten, Ten, Twenties On Yo Titties Bitch  x

Back workout done, reps up on chins with 50lb db, bent rows were 140kg, db row went from 130lb db last week to 150lb this week so pretty happy. Cardio done after

Trainin delts earlier tomorrow as off to meet the vip. Hopefully I won't be smashin my face in this shoulder session either


----------



## Queenie

Hahahaha!

I don't know any of the other lyrics, so I'll have to leave it there  x


----------



## liam0810

This lady knows it!


----------



## Jay.32

arms looking massive J..


----------



## RACK

@Queenie.................. lyric song fail hun lol x

@Liam, awesome vid!

@Jay, thanks mate. Only lost half an inch off them since prep started, wanting them to try grow a bit now

Cardio done this morning, delts about 1130ish as I'm off down to see the vip for the day/night then wednesday me and scott might be trying a little 3 day experiement but will tell all if we go along with it

Session will be;Seated mil press working upto 1rm down to nose, pause then back up and a tripple drop set, run the rack on side lat raises 3 sets up and 3 sets down straight off, cable lat raises, seated calves then abs and cardio.


----------



## Queenie

It took me ages to perfect that line  x


----------



## RACK

Awwww, sowwi  I'll make it up to ya some how x


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Awwww, sowwi  I'll make it up to ya some how x


Lots of pouting!!  x


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> @Queenie.................. lyric song fail hun lol x
> 
> @Liam, awesome vid!
> 
> @Jay, thanks mate. Only lost half an inch off them since prep started, wanting them to try grow a bit now
> 
> Cardio done this morning, delts about 1130ish as I'm off down to see the vip for the day/night then wednesday me and scott might be trying a little 3 day experiement but will tell all if we go along with it
> 
> Session will be;Seated mil press working upto 1rm down to nose, pause then back up and a tripple drop set, run the rack on side lat raises 3 sets up and 3 sets down straight off, cable lat raises, seated calves then abs and cardio.


They look bigger due to more defanition


----------



## RACK

Delt session was decent to say I trained early in the day, due to having no spotter and goin early I trained at a different gym where they have a good seated press machine, worked up to partials at 160kg then double drop set, ran the rack side lats 3 up and 3 down, cable sides, abs, cardio.

Little experiment for the next few days with food and stims (please don't ask details), Hams, calves, abs today and cardio as usual


----------



## RACK

Feeling dead at the min but 6lb down from yesterday, not sure what strength will be like on chest later but waitin for Scott to send me the session

Last night I got told to do hams, calves and abs so I did; lying curls 5x5, seated curls 3x10 with 2sec pause at peak, standin single leg curls 2x15, standin calve raise 3x12 (650lb), seated calve raise 3x25, ab work and cardio after

Cardio this morning in the rain and just can't wait to get to ibiza now!!!


----------



## Queenie

Dammit I think u should share your secrets! I'd love to lose 6lb in a frickin day. How do u feel? X


----------



## RACK

It's not hard queenie, plus I can drop water v quick when needed. It's just a little tester me and scott are doing.

All you need to do is get a ballanced diet going til your body reaches homeostasis after a couple of months then start dieting down. I think you're food has been very up and down for a bit and now you've changed goals it's messing with your head and you could go too low cals and stall your weight/fat loss


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> It's not heard queenie, plus I can drop water v quick when needed. It's just a little tester me and scott are doing.
> 
> All you need to do is get a ballanced diet going til your body reaches homeostasis after a couple of months then start dieting down. I think you're food has been very up and down for a bit and now you've changed goals it's messing with your head and you could go too low cals and stall your weight/fat loss


I wouldnt say mine has been up and down. My cals were way high for months during strength training, and now my goals have changed, so I dropped them a few weeks back. Water intake etc has been high throughout.

Googling homeostasis 

xx


----------



## RACK

It's just a posh word for "in balance" hahaha, I'm a scientist don't you know 

My bad then, I did try readin more of your journal but got lost in it so didn't really get much in terms of diet xx


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> It's just a posh word for "in balance" hahaha, I'm a scientist don't you know
> 
> My bad then, I did try readin more of your journal but got lost in it so didn't really get much in terms of diet xx


No point trying lol.

Scientist? More like evil pouting genius x


----------



## RACK

This is true, my pout is wicked  x

experiment goin well, nearly 8lb shed in 2 days and I'm depleted to hell. Chest session was tough last night and I didn't have a spotter as my cousin has been in for his other shoulder operated on so got a few weeks alone again.

I did; flat db press, inc db press, inc smith, hammer press, cable x over then cardio

Still managed 2x6 with the 130lb dbs on flat press so pretty happy to say I look like an extra from Resident Evil

I think it's quads tonight and cardio then tomorrow I'm back on the normal diet


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> This is true, my pout is wicked  x
> 
> experiment goin well, nearly 8lb shed in 2 days and I'm depleted to hell. Chest session was tough last night and I didn't have a spotter as my cousin has been in for his other shoulder operated on so got a few weeks alone again.
> 
> I did; flat db press, inc db press, inc smith, hammer press, cable x over then cardio
> 
> Still managed 2x6 with the 130lb dbs on flat press so pretty happy to say I look like an extra from Resident Evil
> 
> I think it's quads tonight and cardio then tomorrow I'm back on the normal diet


bloody hell mate :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Good chest strength! I wouldn't even get them up!


----------



## RACK

Cheers Dai

Supra, I have a massive bruise on my wrist today from where the weights sit when I'm pressing them. If I had a spotter I'd have gone for the 140's but reckon I'd have only got bout 4 reps with them


----------



## defdaz

lol I hate that when you get bruises from the weights... sitting there, notice the bruise and think 'where the fuarck has that come from'. And marks from wrist straps... makes you look like you're into some fairly kinky stuff (which actually you are loool).


----------



## Suprakill4

Do you wear wrist supports? I have to and they work perfect really help my wrists.


----------



## defdaz

RACK said:


> This is true, my pout is wicked  x
> 
> experiment goin well, nearly 8lb shed in 2 days and I'm depleted to hell. Chest session was tough last night and I didn't have a spotter as my cousin has been in for his other shoulder operated on so got a few weeks alone again.
> 
> I did; flat db press, inc db press, inc smith, hammer press, cable x over then cardio
> 
> Still managed 2x6 with the 130lb dbs on flat press so pretty happy to say I look like an extra from Resident Evil
> 
> I think it's quads tonight and cardio then tomorrow I'm back on the normal diet


Fluck me, 8lbs?! Hate you so much right now. I'm still fecking 17st 6lb :/


----------



## RACK

Supra, I did wear wrist straps but now don't really bother. They helped but I want my wrists to try and get stronger so have gone without them the last few weeks.

Defdaz, I'm depleted as hell though mate, flatter than a steam rolled pancake. I was just under 14st 13lb this morning,


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

You got any training footage rack?

Impressive poundage for your size, especially as your cutting.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Update sir rack danced for 13hours following keto
> 
> Now that's something!


Was that "assisted" ha ha!


----------



## massmansteve

there is cardio and then there's marathon cardio lol



dutch_scott said:


> Update sir rack danced for 13hours following keto
> 
> Now that's something!


----------



## Queenie

When's the Rack man back? I want to see the Ibiza pics  x


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

RXQueenie said:


> When's the Rack man back? I want to see the Ibiza pics  x


I heard he a a fry up every morning, drank like a fish and had a kebab every night!


----------



## Queenie

s&ccoach said:


> I heard he a a fry up every morning, drank like a fish and had a kebab every night!


Haha!! More than likely  all done whilst pouting - "blue steel" x


----------



## RACK

Back from Ibiza, I did have a fry up every morning, drank a stooooopid amount of alcohol, danced for 13hours at Ibiza123 festival (unassisted that day) then spent the day in bed with dehydration haha. Met Lip from Shameless whose a top lad and even had him ask to party with me and Daz in Amnesia at Cream (laidback luke there was unreal and Above&beyond were orgasmic), Was talking to Austrian models at Ibiza Rocks, lost an hour of my life not remembering how I got from Ibiza rocks, gettin changed into some smart gear, to walkin into PACHA to watch Seb Ingorsso, got a photographer to get me to do the Zyzz pose at the stern of a boat on the way to Zoo Project, wrecked the west end, come back and have dropped 4lb

Trained while I was out there and gotta admit it just wasn't fun, neither was having to watch everything I ate there too but managed it and now we're in the business end of prep.

Chest was done yesterday and even though half dead I managed the 130lb db's so not lost any strength.

Legs tonight and it's an evil session from Scott. Will report later


----------



## mal

RACK said:


> Back from Ibiza, I did have a fry up every morning, drank a stooooopid amount of alcohol, danced for 13hours at Ibiza123 festival (unassisted that day) then spent the day in bed with dehydration haha. Met Lip from Shameless whose a top lad and even had him ask to party with me and Daz in Amnesia at Cream (laidback luke there was unreal and Above&beyond were orgasmic), Was talking to Austrian models at Ibiza Rocks, lost an hour of my life not remembering how I got from Ibiza rocks, gettin changed into some smart gear, to walkin into PACHA to watch Seb Ingorsso, got a photographer to get me to do the Zyzz pose at the stern of a boat on the way to Zoo Project, wrecked the west end, come back and have dropped 4lb
> 
> *Youl get that 4lb of muscle back im sure;-) sounds like it was worth it though mate!!*Trained while I was out there and gotta admit it just wasn't fun, neither was having to watch everything I ate there too but managed it and now we're in the business end of prep.
> 
> Chest was done yesterday and even though half dead I managed the 130lb db's so not lost any strength.
> 
> Legs tonight and it's an evil session from Scott. Will report later


----------



## RACK

The hol cost me far more than money but that's a very long and deep story.

11 more weeks of hell before leeds then I can get my life back


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Glad you had a good one, get your photos up!


----------



## RACK

Didn't get many pics mate. Here's a couple I have on my phone


----------



## Keeks

Sounds like you had a good one?! And hope you enjoyed the fry ups, Im not at all jealous! :whistling:

Not long now Rack, and the last few weeks have flown, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## RACK

I only had the fry ups to stay keto Keeks...... honest 

I know, just over 11 weeks left. I've dropped half a stone since going on hol though so I'm pretty happy. I reckon Gemma has about 8lb to go too so all's goin well.

Legs last night was good. I got told to do Box squats but due to someone hoggin the rack (not me but the actual rack!) I went on the leg press instead and did 5 reps at 400lb, 500lb, 600lb, 700lb, 800lb, 900lb and 1000lb, the went back to 600lb for 2x10. Hacks, revserve hacks, leg ext, calves and then cardio.

Cardio in the rain this morning but the scales were kind to me. Went on holiday weighing 15st 5lb, this morning I was 14st 11.25lb so we're going the right way and seen as 1000lb x 5 is a PB I don't think I've lost much muscle while swapping my blood for vodka


----------



## flinty90

hey rackybaby hope things are going great guns bro.... cant wait to see your finished article ...

are there things your learning again this time round mate, or things your changing for this time that you thought about last time you prepped ??


----------



## RACK

Prep is totally different this time round mate. I've learnt so much about my body, metabolism and training in the last few years. The first prep I had to nigh on kill myself to get ready but it worked, we rebounded the normal way but my metabolism didn't quite catch up so a lot of fat went on and not much muscle, dieted again using to same prep as before but due to my body still playing catch up it just didn't happen, it took a good 6months, a lot of training, eating, sprinting ect and weight to bring me back to working right. Now I'm eating a fair amount, carbs are being brought back in, I'm stronger than ever and gettin even stronger whilst dieting, using minimal gear and gettin leaner. It's been an interesting journy but it's cos me far more than money and tbh I can't realllly say it's been worth it, but that's a different story

here's a vid from last night


----------



## BodyBuilding101

That's some leg pressing mate!! No wraps either, you must have really strong knees :thumbup1: My knees would pop if I did that, got really bad joints :cursing:

Looking good in your new avi :beer:


----------



## RACK

I don't wear wraps or a belt for lifting at all mate. I might use some wrist straps and elbow support when sore and do use liftin straps as my grip is pants but that's it. My knees are fine as long as I don't go any deeper. I'm the same with squats, I go parallel at the lowest.

As for the avi, that was the day I went on hol, I've dropped 7lb since then


----------



## RACK

Back and bi's tonight; 20 sets of weighted chins with various grips, BB curls then reverse curls. Cardio and home


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> I only had the fry ups to stay keto Keeks...... honest
> 
> I know, just over 11 weeks left. I've dropped half a stone since going on hol though so I'm pretty happy. I reckon Gemma has about 8lb to go too so all's goin well.
> 
> Legs last night was good. I got told to do Box squats but due to someone hoggin the rack (not me but the actual rack!) I went on the leg press instead and did 5 reps at 400lb, 500lb, 600lb, 700lb, 800lb, 900lb and 1000lb, the went back to 600lb for 2x10. Hacks, revserve hacks, leg ext, calves and then cardio.
> 
> Cardio in the rain this morning but the scales were kind to me. Went on holiday weighing 15st 5lb, this morning I was 14st 11.25lb so we're going the right way and seen as 1000lb x 5 is a PB I don't think I've lost much muscle while swapping my blood for vodka


Yay, thats great, and sounds like Gemmas doing great too.  But not believeing you about the breakfasts!


----------



## liam0810

How much is everything changing now mate? Hope you've got your game face on for the next 11 weeks!


----------



## RACK

@Keeks, seriously I needed my pro and fats in for the day  x

@Liam, things have got a lot more serious now mate. Cardio up, food nailed on, gear up, training insane. It's all to the wall now.

Back session went wel and delts and tri's done saturday morning. All cardio and meals done and dusted and from today a few carbs are being brought back in. Only on back and leg days and only oats but I'm happy for them.

Cardio done this morning and back and cardio to be done later. Have to get all my training in mon-fri this week as I'm away at the weekend to watch Swedish House Mafia at the MK Bowl (also have spare tickets if anyone wants some)


----------



## RACK

Orders for back have come through; T-bars, bent rows, db rows, deads, hammer row, shrugs, abs then cardio.

Heavy weights low reps, bring it!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

RACK said:


> Orders for back have come through; T-bars, bent rows, db rows, deads, hammer row, shrugs, abs then cardio.
> 
> Heavy weights low reps, bring it!


How many working sets do you do for each exercise? Are they straight sets or do you chuck in drop sets, super sets etc?


----------



## RACK

2 heavy sets then a lighter set to finish so 3 sets each exercise


----------



## RACK

Good session on back, was db rowing with the 150lb db's again so strength is still decent.

Not sure what training today as not heard from scott yet


----------



## Jay.32

Looking good in avi J


----------



## RACK

It's just good lighting mate


----------



## massmansteve

RACK said:



> The hol cost me far more than money but that's a very long and deep story.
> 
> 11 more weeks of hell before leeds then I can get my life back


Haha what's the first thing you gonna eat post comp rack ? I had an Indian last year was funny as fk I was darker then them with dream tan lol


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> It's just good lighting mate


where can I get some of them lights


----------



## RACK

@massman, I'm not sure mate. I've been without "normal" food for that long now that even a subway would do. I know that Scott is staying with me the few days before the show and we'll be out partying HARD as soon as I come off stage so what I eat I'm not too fussed about. I'm more looking forward to having a life again

@Jay, most gyms, bathrooms and upper landings have said lighting. Check most people's journals hahaha

Did arms yesterday, mostly cable work and from the last time I did the session it's clear strength has increased. Arms becoming vascular now and a good sign as I don't really have veiny arms.

Leg day today so we'll see what evilness Scott has planned for me. Will be hard training 5 days in a row this week but being crippled watching SHM at the weekend with the VIP at MKB will be worth it LOL


----------



## RACK

Plan for legs tonight; Box squats for a single then 3x6 at leg press, hack squat then high reps on Leg ext. Abs and cardio to be after


----------



## Queenie

Nice session planned J  have a good one xx


----------



## RACK

Cheers Queenie, hoping to be in and out although the cardio after drags like mad. If the sun stays out I'll do it at home instead of the treadmil though x


----------



## Queenie

And at home can u do something about this foot issue?  xx


----------



## RACK

haha, I don't get prep foot anymore. I keep cardio up year round so all is good  x


----------



## RACK

Legs went well last night but more importantly I'm an uncle. My sis in law gave birth to Olivia who was 7lb 7 and sheer perfection. Seeing her put a lot of things into perspective for me and I just couldn't stop crying.

Up this morning for cardio and seems I have a tummy bug, sick a good 7 times this morning and stomach completly empty now. Just using water and shakes through today to keep things in me. Chest and delts it is later I think


----------



## flinty90

congrats uncle Rack lol....

if your not going to be feeling well mate dont you think a rest day to get back on form would be better advised ???


----------



## RACK

I can't afford to lose a day mate. I'm away from tomorrow afternoon til sunday afternoon so need to get all my training in.


----------



## Suprakill4

I don't think missing one session will hav any impact at all mate. Training when ill is silly mate and I bet you already know this. Don't want it to make you worse for the weekend away do you?????


----------



## RACK

You're right mate but it's only a bit of sick. Managed to keep a shake and water down so shouldn't have a problem training later


----------



## Suprakill4

Ok mate.


----------



## RACK

If I can keep food down I'll train, if not then it will be useless as the workout will be crap due to no cals in me


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Congrats on being an uncle mate.... :beer:

Hope you get well soon too :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Aw uncle rack! Lovely pics on facey b. congrats xx


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> Aw uncle rack! Lovely pics on facey b. congrats xx


congats?? you havent got that new bird up the duff already have you? :bounce:


----------



## Queenie

Jay.32 said:


> congats?? you havent got that new bird up the duff already have you? :bounce:


UNCLE!! Don't give the lad a heart attack lol x


----------



## reaper21

Rack, need a bit of advice please?

I am currently working in Rotherham all week, so need to sort a gym out. Have tried Quirke's and Total rebuild - both ok, but wondering if there are any others I need to check out?

Don't need it pretty, but need some decent dumbells (50k), a rack for doing partial deads and a few guys knocking around who are/looking to compete.

Any help will be much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## RACK

Thanks all peeps, defo such a good feeling being an uncle.

At reaper21, try workhouse mate. Nice friendly little gym and my 2nd home when can't get to quirkes.

Such an awesome weekend, SHM smashed it. Gutted I couldn't eat or drink what I wanted but needs must. Stomach stettled it's self out and thank god seen as only porta loos were at the gig.

Back to prep life today and cardio done earlier with back session and cardio later. Sick to death of prep now and gaggin at the thought of chicken and eggs......... 69 days left!


----------



## defdaz

Your favourite number mate lol!

Congrats on becoming an uncle mate! I'm a friggin great-uncle now, and still don't have any kids! :/

Hope you're feeling better?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i love eggs!!! i had about 6 on the weekend hard boiled.... pinch of salt


----------



## RACK

Cheers daz, still no kids for me either.......... well none I know about hahaha

IB, it's cos I was in a rush this morning and had to nuke them in the microwave. Ended up like fooooking rubber. Just got the face on today cos had a good weekend, even though no beer and no crap food


----------



## defdaz

lol, wide boy Rackster 

Gym today?


----------



## RACK

Yes mate, back, abs and cardio today. Will jot session down later as it's in my little training book in my car.

As always got to beat the numbers I set last week. Hard work as DL's are mid session and they're defo my worst lift, I'm proper pants at it, form all to cock as well. Need to practice it far more after the prep.


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Thanks all peeps, defo such a good feeling being an uncle.
> 
> At reaper21, try workhouse mate. Nice friendly little gym and my 2nd home when can't get to quirkes.
> 
> Such an awesome weekend, SHM smashed it. Gutted I couldn't eat or drink what I wanted but needs must. Stomach stettled it's self out and thank god seen as only porta loos were at the gig.
> 
> Back to prep life today and cardio done earlier with back session and cardio later. Sick to death of prep now and gaggin at the thought of chicken and eggs......... 69 days left!


Keep at it mate and you'll start enjoying it over the next few weeks as the changes will start to come thick and fast! Less than 10 weeks to go, easy for you!!


----------



## RACK

Yep, once the big changes start happening I'll feel better. Just having one of those days today mate


----------



## defdaz

RACK said:


> Yes mate, back, abs and cardio today. Will jot session down later as it's in my little training book in my car.
> 
> As always got to beat the numbers I set last week. Hard work as DL's are mid session and they're defo my worst lift, I'm proper pants at it, form all to cock as well. Need to practice it far more after the prep.


Haven't done DL's in years!! Might do some today for ****s and giggles but they always interfere with leg training. Get someone to video you for extra motivation ....


----------



## RACK

A vid of my DL would be funnier than a carry on film!!! I'll vid anything else except that lol


----------



## defdaz

I'll show you mine if you show me yours


----------



## Keeks

Weeks are single figures now, 9 weeks and 6 days!!


----------



## massmansteve

Get stick in rack once things start happening u will slowly forget beer, burgers, kababs hmmm hungry yet lol


----------



## RACK

It needs to hurry up keeks x

MMSteve, I'm constantly hungry lol

Back session was; t-bar, bent over rows, db rows, deads, hammer rows, shrugs, wide grip pulldown, hammer curls then abs and cardio.

Think it's delts tonight but I'll check with scott in a bit


----------



## massmansteve

Good going mate two sessions a day! Back and chest tonight for me . Hungry is hard but I don't get tired from over carb eating lol


----------



## RACK

Yep, up at 515 am for cardio every morning then gym 12 hours later for weights and cardio.

Spoke to scott and it's delts tonight.


----------



## PHMG

RACK said:


> Yep, up at 515 am for cardio every morning then gym 12 hours later for weights and cardio.
> 
> Spoke to scott and it's delts tonight.


How long are your morning cardio sessions mate?


----------



## RACK

45mins to an hour depending on the body part trained


----------



## PHMG

RACK said:


> 45mins to an hour depending on the body part trained


Im confused, so you train and do cardio am...and then train again pm?


----------



## RACK

I should have put a comma in the first bit. I get up at 515 to do cardio, then gym 12 hours later.........

I train cardio only in the mornin then it's weights and cardio after work


----------



## RACK

Delts tonight; Seated smith press, Seat side lat raise, seated db press, cable upright row, heavy calves, abs and cardio


----------



## RACK

Really enjoyed the gym last night and it's pretty clear that monday I just had the face on due to having an awesome weekend.

No weights today and just cardio, so pretty easy


----------



## massmansteve

It's a long day 5:15 mate - what do u do after cardio? Back to bed with some clen is it pmsl haha

Fair play mate sounds like its going well! How's the energy levels?


----------



## RACK

No mate, as soon as cardio is done I get home and prep food for the day, chill til work at 8am then get to the gym about 5ish. It's tough when I go see Gemma as she live about 45mins away so I've started doing cardio with her before battling the M1 to get home. Good to be seein someone who's prepping at the same time though but w4nk as we both gone from being party animals to being in bed for about 10pm lol. 9 more weekends til I can live a normal life again!!!!

Energy levels are ok but I get really tired about 2pm. Come back to life after the gym and do have a little insomnia sometimes but I just man up 

Cardio done, more food today too cos it's leg day. Will post session up once I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL, know that feeling...10pm and snoooooze.

You getting night sweats yet? Had my first one last night and that was with both windows open and fan on


----------



## RACK

Mate, I'm soaking in bed and as for temper............... Little Janey tried holding me back last night as I jumped outta the car hulk style to rag 2 youths on mopeds. Funny how quick those things actually move when they need to


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LMFAO... i have been as calm as a hindu cow for ages... its like i have found my zen 

Or just left the halo alone PMSL


----------



## RACK

I daren't have halo right now although did realise it was hcg that gave me gyno and not halo so it could be added back in.

I've been chilled as hell to say things in Rackville are still a little confusing but last night I just lost it. 2 mopeds comin down the middle of the road about 45 on a tiny estate so I just kept going, their first mistake was them truning round and following me with my mom in the car, second one was where they actually started to get clever........... I was worse than you in the first bar in Leeds we went in and the 4 blokes being clever last time hahahaha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol... 3 guys on me...no problems... shove one ready to lump the other one 

You shouting "AAROOOOOOOON!" 

Ahhh memories! Truth be told i did warn them twice.

I like rackville, its like a place i go to in my head when i need to get away from Aaronville lol...post shows we will share more vodka and have plenty of tales to tell over a maccy d and a 5am subway!


----------



## RACK

In hind sight we should have took them apart and let daz laugh as he came back from the toilet but it was only the first bar and we needed to get wrecked lol

Bruvva I serious can't wait to get some normality back. As soon as all shows are done we're hitting the vodka, mcd's and subways HARD!

As for Rackville............. it's a messed up place but man it makes good conversation.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i was already ahead of you on that thought but true...we were in the first bar lol.

£40 a round anyone 

We will hit it hard, i went on a bender from november to january and i regret nothing!!! ha ha

Where am i??? who are you??? errr.... was i even out last night??? ;D


----------



## RACK

We got a few looks when we were all pretty bulked, imagine the attention we'll get just after the shows  Hell yeah!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i will borrow a vest and plunging v-neck.... abs out with the pout out


----------



## Queenie

Errr hello! Waiting for an invite to post show shenanigans!!  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

can you drink? rack didnt think i could until he saw the amount of shots and double/triple V&C's i necked....

drink heavy or GTFO


----------



## Queenie

I tend only to drink neat shots  or jäger bombs. I'm well classy and sh1t xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i will jagerbomb the hell out of leeds lol... my record is 3/4 of a bottle at the start of a night and the rest is a blur


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Incredible Bulk said:


> can you drink? rack didnt think i could until he saw the amount of shots and double/triple V&C's i necked....
> 
> drink heavy or GTFO


Aaron whats you record for v&c's? cant match you for muscle, maybe i can for drink :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

8 doubles and three triples... thats excluding the shots on top and the jager.

i was hung over for two days


----------



## RACK

I think we need a drinking contest brah!!!!!!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Incredible Bulk said:


> 8 doubles and three triples... thats excluding the shots on top and the jager.
> 
> i was hung over for two days


21 single v&c's is the best I could manage, so hats off to you mate - extra muscle must help absorb some of the alcohol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

and a quarter pounder with cheese contest.... man i miss those burgers


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> and a quarter pounder with cheese contest.... man i miss those burgers


Yeah ok I won't partake in that one... But the rest of it BRING IT ON!! Lol xx


----------



## RACK

Bulk you know I'll beat you as Smirnoff Ice don't count as proper drinks hahahaha

Ibiza was 1L of vodka mixed with diet redbull, then get ready then get out and it was pints of vodka and diet coke with a Jager chaser.......... and what ever else I got given 

Legs last night was brutal, box squats, leg press, hacks, lunges. Cardio was me walkin/joggin like Mr Soft and as soon as I pulled my car outside home I puked, hobbled up stairs and puke another 3 times. Yep I trained hard.

Cardio done this morning before the heavens opened and I'm pretty sure it's chest later


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good times brother...good times


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> good times brother...good times


You bunch of wasters  xx


----------



## RACK

Chest was dealt with big style friday, back to pressing the 140's and felt good. Little spot needed to get them up but the next set I dropped to the 130's and did them solo.

Arms were done saturday, lots of cardio and a few extra carbs yesterday. Also spoke to Scott and I'm driving down next weekend to see him so he can look me over and we can plan the final 8 weeks out

Cardio done this morning and back later


----------



## Incredible Bulk

8 weeks bruddah!!! fookin flying by!

How do you feel in the ol' noggin


----------



## RACK

I'm ok. I'm in the best place I've ever been in a prep and the biggest and strongest too but I'd love to be leaner. If I was I prob would have lost a lot of muscle like I have before so it's swings and round abouts. I'll be better once I've seen scott next weekend


----------



## liam0810

8 weeks mate will be plenty of time to get you in tip top condition especially with Scott. Has your cardio been upped or stayed the same since Ibiza?


----------



## RACK

Cardio is just the same mate, think it will be changin next week from the chat me and scott had but will wait to confirm it after seein him. I'm training back down there next sunday so no doubt it'll take me a while before I can drive home lol


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Cardio is just the same mate, think it will be changin next week from the chat me and scott had but will wait to confirm it after seein him. I'm training back down there next sunday so no doubt it'll take me a while before I can drive home lol


If its anything to go by the back session he did last week, then you'll be fcked!


----------



## RACK

He kills me on back. I can match him on chest but that's about it lol


----------



## RACK

Back last night was; rack pulls (makes me giggle this like asking for a frap in starbucks!!) bent over rows, t-bar rows, shrugs, chins and cardio.

Pretty happy that did 280kg pull for 2 reps as its more than tripple my weight right now. All other lifts were decent to say I'd turned myself inside out with the pulls and happy with the 120kg for sets of 8 on the bent row. Only lost a few lb since Body Power but shape has changed a lot!

Scott want's to mix things up a bit today from what he said on the phone last night so I'm not expecting to do delts later but we'll see


----------



## RACK

Hams calves and abs followed by cardio tonight


----------



## RACK

Training was horrible last night in the heat. Did layin leg curls, sldl, seated leg curls, standing calves, hangin leg raises, weighted crunches then cardio

Cardio done as always this morning and just waitin to see what I'm doing later


----------



## Queenie

Does your gym not have air con... Or 'open doors?' (that's as good as it gets in my gym) 

Keep plugging away with your not-so-minging-anymore prep feet  xx


----------



## RACK

Not really, we have a few fans but they're nigh on use-less. I'm gonna end up cuttin my trackie's off to make chav shorts pretty soon.

My feet are tougher than slave feet now, I've evolved ha x


----------



## Queenie

Wear hot pants 

How's the car now? Xx


----------



## RACK

I need to shave my legs again first lol

Car's fine, jsut a few scrapes. I'm pretty chilled tbh, I'd have loved to have caught who did it but I'd have got locked up. Temper is on a hair trigger at the min (although I secretly love this). xx


----------



## Queenie

I'm assured that 'Nair' is the way forward 

Maybe u should come with a warning at the moment?  mines being fixed today... I'm a right stress head so I've been really p1ssed about it. I just don't get how people don't care/don't have a conscience. Anyway... Not wanting to trigger your hulk-like rage..  xx


----------



## RACK

I usually just trim them on number 0 with my clippers. Only get the bic out come show time.

Yeah it's the fact I don't know who's done it and I was about 15ft away in the gym when it happened. I've been wanting to swap the car for a bit but no one is after a big engine at the min so was happy to keep it as it looks ok, now it's got a rugged look like me  xx


----------



## Queenie

Mines a big engined, clapped out piece of rubbish... So I guess mine's like me too  xx


----------



## RACK

You're far too hard on yourself  xx


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Arms looking good in the new avi mate, you seem to change it weekly now :tongue:

What car you got and what happened to it? :confused1:


----------



## RACK

I took that at the weekend I think mate, thanks 

Gof a Golf V6 4Motion, does the job fine I'm jsut bored now.

Tired out today but shoulders later is;Top of head press, behind neck press, seated lat raise, rear delts with cables, calves and abs followed by cardio and an early night


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Training was horrible last night in the heat. Did layin leg curls, sldl, seated leg curls, standing calves, hangin leg raises, weighted crunches then cardio
> 
> Cardio done as always this morning and just waitin to see what I'm doing later


I agree with that, torture Tuesday was 10 times worse in this muggyness, it was awful!!!!!! Not sure if I prefer the rain or the heat, getting soaked during cardio or nearly melting whn doing weights, mmm, its a toughie!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Rain any day of the week. i HATE HATE HATE this p0xy weather. Sat at home now baking alive even with a fan on full and the double doors open. No idea why im so hot its not like im on tren or anything.........................


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Rain any day of the week. i HATE HATE HATE this p0xy weather. Sat at home now baking alive even with a fan on full and the double doors open. No idea why im so hot its not like im on tren or anything.........................


Lol! Yep, fan on, windows open and still baking, so hot Ive just slightly melted my jelly!! And im not even on tren.......must be the clen then!


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL, why do we do it. I swore after last summer i was avoiding tren at all costs this summer, yep, that lasted long! In the gym earlier i could wring my vest out after, looked great dripping though like i was oild up lol.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, why do we do it. I swore after last summer i was avoiding tren at all costs this summer, yep, that lasted long! In the gym earlier i could wring my vest out after, looked great dripping though like i was oild up lol.


I know! I was the same, my vest was wet through after my session, and my hair was soaked! I was wishing for summer but now we've had a few days, Ive had enough! Bring back the rain!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Apparantly its going to rain tomorrow which hopefully will cool it down!!!! My gym only has a few fans in it which dont really help, Legs session the other day was horrific, its not a good look going to the sunbed shop after the gym literally dripping on their floor lol.


----------



## RACK

I'm looking out of my works window hoping for a chance of rain so I can strip off and go outside in it!!!!!!! (Tren is the devils p1ss lol)

Had a great session last night, highlights were 4 reps with 220lb+whatever the bar weighs on the smith machine (think it's 20-30lbs) on the top of the head press. Also 700lb standing calve raises.

Pretty sure it's quads tonight but will wait to hear from the boss to confirm


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dont wish for rain!!!! all this rain we have had i'm loving this sunshine!

I'm happier and getting out of bed easier lol


----------



## RACK

I'd much rather do cardio in this weather than the rain, I just need to cool down


----------



## RACK

Quads last night was a crap session, head just wasn't with it at all. Strength still ok and did 1000lb (plus what the sled weighs????) on the leg press, hack squats, super-setted leg ext and squats then finished with lunges. Cardio done after and just went home in a rancid mood.

It's carried over to today as didn't sleep last night, chest later so I'll be on lots of coffee before that session. Hoping to see Scott this weekend but playing it by ear.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

prep bites into your training mood, i feel a lot of the time you need someone to follow in the low mental ebb stage.

that way you are not following your own 'meh' and instead pushed...


----------



## RACK

I'll drop ya a text in a bit bruvva.

AAS are hightening my moods as per and last night the heat and a few things just made me snap. As said, strength was fine, cardio was done I just didn't enjoy the session.

Had a good point though as got a few compliments from some serious trainers in the gym, one who's prepin for the universe and we chat a lot about prep and diet. It's good cos he's usually quiet but we were chattin a lot during cardio last night.

Also the gym owner, who's notorious for ripping people to bits said I'm coming in well. I was expecting a "but" although it never came so I felt decent, albeit soaking from cardio. The last compliment I got from him was "Yeah there's only you and 2 others in here who can use those 150lb db's......... You're reps were **** but you still got them up"


----------



## dipdabs

150lb dumbbells !!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Sounds like a comment worth holding onto! And that's not me saying dismiss other compliments... You just know a person like that see's shed loads of ppl training all day everyday and can appreciate hard work and good progress! Xx


----------



## RACK

Kay, yep 150lb db's I can be pretty strong when I need to be lol The size of them is stoooooopid and it's harder to ballance them than it is to press them

Queenie, yep I do hold the owners opinion in high regards as if I wasn't looking decent he'd be the first one to tell me, and he wouldn't mince his words either. x


----------



## RACK

Pic of Scott with the 150's


----------



## Incredible Bulk

throw me that text brutha... man down...man down


----------



## Queenie

I think Big H at my gym would be like that too... (IB would know)

But as yet no compliments so I'm obviously not trying hard enough  he does always tell me how polite I am though lol - ill take that, the last thing I'd want to do would be get on the wrong side of him!

Now go do some man-talk with IB please xx


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> throw me that text brutha... man down...man down


Sorry but I just pictured doctor evil saying "throw me a frickin bone here"

As you were... Lol xx


----------



## RACK

Hahaha, me and my brother from another mother are in textual relations right now x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL queeine.... man chat in progress, shut your yappin and make us some tea


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> LOL queeine.... man chat in progress, shut your yappin and make us some tea


Ok but no sodding biscuits! Just tea and maybe some chicken, because I'm awesome like that  xx


----------



## RACK

Man chat done  Queenie, I'll still have a black coffee though if you're making xx


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Man chat done  Queenie, I'll still have a black coffee though if you're making xx


Aw it's nice that you've got each other 

You can definitely have black coffee  sweetener? xx


----------



## RACK

Nah, I'm sweet enough lol


----------



## RACK

Chest tonight will be; flat db press, inc bb press, flat bench, inc flies, hammer press. flat db's and hammer press need to be heavy!!!


----------



## RACK

chest session was brutal and the 140's were pressed again, arms were done yesterday and my left wrist has started to hurt massively so it's time to get the straps back out.

Spent most of the weekend relaxing with everyone and ready for a hell week of training yet again. And yes the buzz lightyear jawline is back


----------



## Keeks

8 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking good Mr!


----------



## dipdabs

Saw these on fb looking great!


----------



## RACK

Thanks girls. Its always the last few weeks when I really lean out. God I've missed my jaw line and bein a BHB!


----------



## liam0810

Definitely can see the weight coming off mate. 8 weeks left and you'll smash it


----------



## dipdabs

Umm what's a BHB...?


----------



## dipdabs

Bloody hench bear?


----------



## Queenie

Morning Rackster.

Looks like all is going well in here! Keep it up. What's on the agenda today? Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dutch_scott said:


> Loving it!
> 
> Hitting PBS!
> 
> Not even stepped up stims yet, still carb cycling and compound lifting
> 
> Lowered dairy, upped carbs as the metabolism races on!
> 
> Racks well on course!


fck me...seen a ghost!! hows tricks mate


----------



## RACK

Thanks again peeps. Kay - BHB = Big Handsome Bastard 

Scott, I'm just following orders bruv and will be kicking ass this week as always

Back session today and it's a toughy; Bent rows, db rows, shrugs, pull downs, rear delt work, little hams and calf work too then cardio


----------



## Jay.32

looking good mate... well on target.


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate


----------



## defdaz




----------



## RACK

Can't see the vid at work mate, what clip is it?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

brazillian guys in tight thongs wtf?


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> brazillian guys in tight thongs wtf?


makes a change from midget p0rn x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> makes a change from midget p0rn x


better than the spanish donkey porn you lent me


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> better than the spanish donkey porn you lent me


that wasn't p0rn - it was a documentary u perv x


----------



## defdaz

RACK said:


> Can't see the vid at work mate, what clip is it?


Just 'stay on target' from star wars mate.  Looking frickin hench in your avi mate. DS is doing you proud.


----------



## defdaz

Incredible Bulk said:


> better than the spanish donkey porn you lent me


Better than the portuguese chicken sex vid you forced me to watch!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> Better than the portuguese chicken sex vid you forced me to watch!


i said "caramel popcorn" and you were round in 8 minutes flat!


----------



## defdaz

Tbh, you had me at 'caramel'


----------



## RACK

I'll just stick with double cream filled teens 4 

Cheers Daz, that was about a week ago I think. Pics on the last page, ight be page before now of how I look now. Funny with the weight difference in us all, I'm bout 14 and half st, my mate dazzler next to me is 13st and a bit and the lad on the end is prob 19st at the min. I did drop him to under 18st a few months ago but he's far too lazy to keep it goin


----------



## defdaz

14 and a half! 3 1/2 stone down mate! Legend status keeps growing bud. :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Got about another stone to get off I reckon, so does Scott so it's good to see we're on the same wavelength


----------



## RACK

Decent session last night, dropped some weight off my bent row as it was turning more into a shrug, rest of it I just had my headphones in and in my own little world. Head's all over the place at the min so I'm really quiet.

Delts and abs tonight, can't remember session off top of my head but will post it later


----------



## RACK

Session last night was; top of head press, standing side lat raise, seated db press, superset with cable lat and front raise.

Managed to up my pb on the top head press to 225lb plus what the bar weighs on the smith, pretty happy with that 

Day off weights today so just cardio today


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Decent session last night, dropped some weight off my bent row as it was turning more into a shrug, rest of it I just had my headphones in and in my own little world. Head's all over the place at the min so I'm really quiet.
> 
> Delts and abs tonight, can't remember session off top of my head but will post it later


Hope ya ok fella! Im a bit like that at the moment too, having a rough week but need to get head sorted as.............its show time NEXT MONTH!!!  Its nearly here!!


----------



## RACK

Thanks keeks, I'll be fine just gotta straighten my head out

Legs tonight is; box squats, leg press, hacks, wide duck press, DB sldl, seated curls, seated calves

and weight this morning is..................... 14st 3lb, 199lb or 90.5kg


----------



## RACK

Quick pic of how gemma is coming along


----------



## Queenie

She's looking fab! You must be well pleased with her progress  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good work rack baby


----------



## RACK

I'm so proud of her Queenie. She asked me to give her a few pointers back in october, she totally changed her lifestyle round, went from being wild on the town every weekend to kicking ass in the gym.

Dropped 18lb on the scales, gone from a 10 to a 6-8, can bench press her own body weight and looks tons better for adding weight training in and following a set meal plan. You should have seen her wolf a carvery down on sunday though when I allowed her a treat haha. I felt back with only meat, veg and no gravey!!!!

Contrary to popular belief I'm pretty good at training


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> good work rack baby


Cheers mate, thanks for the bromance last few days too. I'll get the first round in next time (You know, the £35 one lol)


----------



## Queenie

Great success story so far. Amazing weight loss and bugger me I wish I could bench my own body weight lol.

Give her a pat on the back from me 

Do u regularly train together now? Or is she confident enough with her training to get on with it herself? Xx


----------



## RACK

Thanks 

She's done amazing, we used to train together about once a week but with my training and cardio now it just wouldn't work. She's like the alpha female in her gym and blokes don't perv as much now they know she's a serious trainer. She does have a fan club when she squats though lol x

She follows what I've said to a T, plus bbm's me between sets to tell me how she's done lol


----------



## Queenie

Ah I see. That's understandable I suppose 

And is her aim to compete at some point too? Xx


----------



## RACK

She's goin for bikini at leeds x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Cheers mate, thanks for the bromance last few days too. I'll get the first round in next time (You know, the £35 one lol)


missing shots then? swear it was £45


----------



## RACK

The night is/was a blur. £45 in the first bar and nearly me and you takin all the bar on.......... God I miss you x


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> She's goin for bikini at leeds x


Oh oops - that's my lack of reading right there lol xx


----------



## Big Kris

RACK said:


> The night is/was a blur. £45 in the first bar and nearly me and you takin all the bar on.......... God I miss you x


Lot of love going on in here lads!!! Too much estrogen in your systems i think!  ha


----------



## RACK

hahaha, we have a "connection" mate


----------



## Big Kris

RACK said:


> hahaha, we have a "connection" mate


awwwww young love ay :wub:


----------



## Queenie

Big Kris said:


> awwwww young love ay :wub:


Young? X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Oi, you were calling me off not t'other way!!! 

"AARON NOOoooooooo"

*aaron puts down guy*


----------



## RACK

Legs done last night, session again went well but tweeked back and head just wasn't in it. Kinda felt like I was goin through the motions.

Chest later so no doubt will have a good session as it's my 2nd fave (delts seem to be my bestest day now)

Couple of lb back on from yesterday but only due to being allowed some carbs, I'll be back down again tomorrow without a problem. Body seems to be changin daily now and the strange thing is I look better at night. I reckon I'm about as lean as I was on stage last time so I'm happy I've still got 7 weeks left


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah you will look much fuller at night seems to work the others way round when not

Lean, I look ok in the morning then a watery sack of sh1t at night!


----------



## RACK

Oh the joys of a headfook mate haha


----------



## RACK

Chest later; inc db press, flat db press, flat bench, hammer press super-set with cables, then some smith press work, take a quick pic and send to scott then abs and cardio. usual low reps big weights


----------



## Suprakill4

Post some better pics on here mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Non cup ones please...


----------



## RACK

Pics still aren't allowed on the net, scotts orders 

Chest was hard last night, the superset at the end wiped me out. Plus inc db at first was tough as I'm used to flat to start with.

Scott liked the pics and things are goin as he wants. My temper is through the roof, good sign aas is workin, bad sign for anyone else

Cardio done just now and arms later


----------



## Suprakill4

Don't understand you not being allowed to put pics on? Just wanted to see progress.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Don't understand you not being allowed to put pics on? Just wanted to see progress.


I can as when he's done it in the past people have criticised how he looks and put a dampener on his progress. So why bother? If him and Scott are happy then that's all that matters. Plus at the end when he gets on stage it will be more a shock to those who doubted him!


----------



## Suprakill4

I don't believe anyone is doubting him are they? Havnt seem any negative comments. He has lost a considerable amount of weight already and plenty time left yet I don't see how postin some updated pics could be detrimental, you get the job done when cutting and that's it, whether some have made comments or not.


----------



## RACK

Scott's just asked me not to put pics up yet that's all

Arms done and hammer curls managed with the 70lb dbs, payin for it now though as left elbow feels as useful as a busted condom!

Speakin to scott tomorrow to review diet and cv too


----------



## Suprakill4

Ouch. Some heavy a$$ weight that mate!! I'm shockingly sh1t on biceps strength drives me crazy. How much cardio you doing daily at the minute.


----------



## RACK

Total cardio for the day is just over an hour mate so hardly anything to what I'm used to. New avi too lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Fck mate. Well done that's some transformation on the avi!!! Looking like a bodybuilder, not that you didn't before mate I just mean you are looking to have a better package this time round, chest was very dominant before but you look way way more balanced now with arms and delts. Keep going mate great work seriously.


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, appreciate it. Took nearly 4st drop but well worth it. Scotts theory was bang on and ns clear to see why we got that big. I'm loving the results


----------



## Suprakill4

Yes its worked a treat honestly you look easily the best you ever have. Drop us a pm with the proper pic mate as its tiny on avi.

Personally i think you shouldnt add that much weight in the off season, mainly health reasons, i know you said it was extremely difficult even walking around that heavy (it would obviously be different if it was lean bodymass added). I know your not competing again (no idea why!!!!) but are you aiming to stay nice and lean after the comp and make some nice lean dry gains?

Must get a session in one day mate, show me how to do chest workout, my chest sucks!!!

Looking forward to comp day? I should be there watching so will come say hi.


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Well the weights consistently dropping, your leaner now than your comp and weak parts drastically improved! Proud uv worked so hard trusted so hard your Avi shows it! My brother! True warrior! Stuck to everything I ask


Must be nice working with someone that really sticks to what you say. I dont help people at the level you do obviously but constantly go out of my way to help people at work etc and its so fcuking frustrating when they dont listen to the advice yeat come back and ask for more!


----------



## RACK

It defo wasn't easy gettin to 18st mate but well worth it now. I have literally blocked everyone else out and only listened to scott, we're best mates but when it comes to trainin and diet then its all busniess. We've talked bout me bulking to 20st after this and reckon its possible but I don't think either of us are curious enough to do it. But you never know lol

Scott, coach/friend/brother.......... I just follow orders pal, leeds will show I work hard and you can back up what you say. After it we're out on the town haha. Will be speakin to you soon x


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah definitely need to listen to one person only!!!!! Especially when dieting.

20 stone I don't see the point, imagine te bodyfat and water, no more chiseled chin for you!!! Lol.

Are you seein that girl that your helping out? If so must be brilliant having someone that's into it like you, must make things easier than being with someone who doesn't understand it all.


----------



## RACK

Yep, that's the best advice I can ever give out, just listen to the person training you. Or as Scott says "Always trust your DJ!"

TBH me and scott have talked quite a bit about the 20st thing. How my body now works after scott's sorted it out is a hell of a lot different than before. I think I'd be leaner at 20st than I was at 18st. Now I'm not saying I'd be LEAN but you get the idea. I don't see the the point of it but imagine the mass I'd put on after cutting back down. It looks like now the extra lb's from the 18st were just packaging for a sh1t load of new muscles, and that's how I look at it. For now I can't see me bothering with another show so I won't be bulking like that again but I am curious.

Yeah, I'm seeing gemma who I'm helping out. TBH mate she's a machine, I say it and she does it. The girl is tough as hell. As for it being easier, it's still tough as moods are very up and down plus I'm vicous with my temper so have to bite my tongue a lot but it's for no reason. Luckily she knows this and it's fine though

Lucy was the same though but it was far tougher on her as we were together 24/7. She begged me not to do another show as the last 2 preps wrecked us, well I wrecked us due to moods and temper she stuck by me as long as she could this prep until I finally broke her. She deserves a medal for puttin up with me for 3 years lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Why don't you get help for your temper mate. It's not good to be like a coiled spring all the time. I was the same and could snap at the flick of a button, for instance a little chav driving up my a$$ so stopped in the middle of country lane and bettered his window to try and drag him out lol. It was funny at the time but silly really too. I don't tend to let anything get to me now and I feel better for it, sleep better, less stress = better gains too.

She is looking great in the last pics. Love a lass with good work ethic in the gym.


----------



## RACK

Only just seen the bit about a chest session mate, I usually do chest on a friday, this week I'm hoping to see scott on friday but any chest session after that you're more than welcome join in. My gym owner hates the way I press but that's prob cos none of his lads have a chest like mine haha. We'll defo sort it in the next couple of weeks


----------



## dipdabs

Check out the new avi... Twitt twooooo

And suprakills avi... Twitt twooooo

And probably anyone else that comments on here actually... Twitt twoooooo


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> Why don't you get help for your temper mate. It's not good to be like a coiled spring all the time. I was the same and could snap at the flick of a button, for instance a little chav driving up my a$$ so stopped in the middle of country lane and bettered his window to try and drag him out lol. It was funny at the time but silly really too. I don't tend to let anything get to me now and I feel better for it, sleep better, less stress = better gains too.
> 
> She is looking great in the last pics. Love a lass with good work ethic in the gym.


I've seen people about it before, I just have to keep it under wraps but the pressure of prep snaps me sometimes

She trains harder than most lads I know, seriously


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> Check out the new avi... Twitt twooooo
> 
> And supriliks avi... Twitt twooooo
> 
> And probably anyone else that comments on here actually... Twitt twoooooo


hahahahaha thanks K x


----------



## RACK

Sayin I live by mate, always trust your dj

And come on, you know we're gettin those lean gains after this, and more nights out and food together too. Anywhere we go its a team alpha take over 

And I've set the direct debit up to your account now lol


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Only just seen the bit about a chest session mate, I usually do chest on a friday, this week I'm hoping to see scott on friday but any chest session after that you're more than welcome join in. My gym owner hates the way I press but that's prob cos none of his lads have a chest like mine haha. We'll defo sort it in the next couple of weeks


Whenever mate. Leave it until after the comp of you want bud.


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm the same with bigjim87. Although I did get drunk for the second time in 3 years last night. I text him saying sorry because I felt guilty lol. A prep persons primary job IMO is to learn how his athelte react to all aspect of the sport from diet to training etc. you have clearly done this with rack over time an he is getting the benefits from it, it would be plain stupid not to listen to the person training you because you may never find what works then.



dutch_scott said:


> Ha his temper is probably what spurns on the killer pb sessions depleted
> 
> There won't be a 20st bulk if I'm still at the helm! Nice steady lean gains, a good rebound post show!
> 
> I love how much rack listen Kieran , I have a lot of clients who with some of my out of the box science deviate or change, rack took tonnes of flack but said ok I trust u and here we are better than last show and more balanced already,
> 
> Racks a true
> 
> warrior!


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Check out the new avi... Twitt twooooo
> 
> And suprakills avi... Twitt twooooo
> 
> And probably anyone else that comments on here actually... Twitt twoooooo


Lol thanks


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol thanks


Ur welcome lol


----------



## Suprakill4

How longs left now? Do you know already how you are going to approach the last few days before the comp in terms of depletion training, water manipulation and carbing up because I know you have a good understanding of how his body works but won't know how the last few days will work on him? Hope it pans out well though. Please get fat again soon rack so I can tease you, boring when you look good lol.


----------



## RACK

Scott, you know me now bruv, just gimme the orders and they'll get done. Hope to see you at the weekend and shock you.

Supra, I'm leaving the last week purely to scott as it's clear he knows my body inside out, I've learnt soooo much from working with him this last 12 months and we chat very much in depth about things BUT the man is like a mad scientist when it comes to this game.

As for me gettin fat........... no deal haha! Looks like I'll be about friday (work permitting) so on for a chest sesh if you fancy it?

All new orders took down and understood, test e now being phased out so no doubt water will be coming off. Also a bit of HIIT after weights will be done but in a sick way I kinda like this, I feel I'm melting fat with every sprint 

Back later is; weighted chins, body weight chins, rack pulls, t-bar row, db row, db shrugs then abs and calves followed by cardio


----------



## Jay.32

Looking very good in avi mate! Thats the best Ive seen you looking, your well on traget


----------



## Dai Jones

Just read through from over the weekend and looking realy good in ya new Avi Rack ...no ****


----------



## Yoshi

Looking good John, **** lol


----------



## RACK

Thanks guys and just cos I like having things in my bum doesn't make me a ****............. wait wut!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshi

RACK said:


> Thanks guys and just cos I like having things in my bum doesn't make me a ****............. wait wut!!!!!!!!


Well max you and aye should have a great night !

Wait...


----------



## Jay.32

MacUK said:


> Well max you and aye should have a great night !
> 
> Wait...


Jay runs out of journal holding butt cheeks:no:


----------



## Suprakill4

Will let you know about Friday mate.


----------



## RACK

Feet are well and truely on the ground mate, we've took the ****, now we're gettin the respect. You know it's time now to do what we do best............ SHOCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good scott. I personally loved water manip when I tried it once, dramatic changes but Jesus it was hard drinking a silly amount for 2 or so days.

Delts and arms clear to see they have progressed which is what rack needed IMO. How are legs now? Have they progressed too?


----------



## RACK

Legs are looking decent mate, had my gym owner look at them and give them the thumbs up so just waitin for scott to see


----------



## defdaz

Rack, I have avatar envy right now bro.


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice one mate. Should be suck a better package than last time. No disrespect what so ever but there were a lot of lagging parts last time but seem to have more than rectified that now. What class will you be in by the way? Hope I compete one say  would sh1t myself doing routine!!! I have this thing where when I know I really shouldn't, I can't stop thinking about stuff to get a stonk on lol!!! Imagine that in the posing trunks haha.


----------



## RACK

None taken mate, people still think my first show I was dillusional. I know exactly what I looked like haha

I'm going for the u90's class as that's the bet between me and CJ.

I don't sweat the routine, I kinda like the showing off bit. As for gettin hard up there, that's the last thing on your mind haha. You're buzzing all the time plus foooooked from posing. It's so much hard work trying to smile when feeling worn out.

Enjoyed the back session last night. Chins were done with 50lb strapped to me (funny how hard this was as that's about the total weight I've lost), rack pulls were done with 220kg, db rows with the 120lb as wanted the feel the stretch at the bottom of the rep.

Cardio done this morning and can't wait for delts later!!! Top of head press, standing one arm lat raise, seated lat raise, machine press. Then cardio


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah suppose but I probably still would. Happens in meetings at work, whenever I go swimming, non stop in fact when I think about it haha.

Good back session. I have only been doing china for 4 weeks an never ever done them before so not a chance I could do them weight. Body weight is enough!

229kg rack pull is nice too mate. I bet you can't wait for al the high rep work towards the end and get that crazy pumps vascular look!!!


----------



## RACK

I was sh1t at chins a year or 2 ago, now I love them. well funny when I take the extra weight off though as I nearly fly over the bar haha

I pulled 285kg for a double the other week I think. The 220 was just 3 sets for max reps, think I did 8,6,5 or something. I'll check my note book.

I really don't like high rep work, neither does my body. I've grown so much lifting with lower reps and it's keepin my size well. Plus veins are coming to the surface all the time, something I've never had so pretty pleased with it. I text scott last night tellin him as I was training


----------



## liam0810

I've found I prefer lower reps as well mate and Im more sh4gged after them then when doing higher reps!

I used to be sh1t at chins as well but now pretty good unless I leave them till the end of my back workout and I'm pathetic!


----------



## RACK

hahaha, chins rule......... although not the ones that mask my jaw-line!!

Tried sendin you that email again yesterday mate, if it's not there I'll attatch it to a pm on here in a bit


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> hahaha, chins rule......... although not the ones that mask my jaw-line!!
> 
> Tried sendin you that email again yesterday mate, if it's not there I'll attatch it to a pm on here in a bit


I got it mate and replied! Cheers i appreciate it. Shown it Lou and told her when fat loss slows down I'll be putting her on this. She's dropped 8 pounds in 2 weeks so we are on the right track!

I can start seeing my extra chin coming already and I've got at least another 6 months bulking! I'm gonna look like Jabba the Hut! Haha!


----------



## RACK

Bt email is w4nk lol Glad you got it ok and let me know if you have any questions. It's working a treat for gem.

As for the bulking, I got no sympathy for ya haha At least you don't have to get to 18st before you can start cutting. I'm about 17st on that pic so put a good few more lb on that and that's where I was at the end of feb


----------



## liam0810

Yeah mate I'll probably be bombarding you in a few weeks about the diet. Got a few tips off mad scientist Ausbuilt as well which I'm gonna add in, in a few weeks.

I'm aiming for 15st 7 for December so that's only 2 stone from now which I think with the right PED's is possible. Knowing how Scott approaches it was your bulk quite clean?


----------



## RACK

It was kept pretty clean mate, I did have a mainly keto bulk though so lots of bacon and eggs. Also burgers were used a lot too, funny how fast you get fed up of 1/4lb's haha. I did buy all steak burgers though so no crap supermarket ones.

I was bulking while off PED's too and they didn't come back in til a long way into the bulk


----------



## danny1871436114701

Looking good in the new avi mate, I think you will surprise a few mate.....


----------



## RACK

Tbh mate I wanted to show.people that I stick to my orders to the letter and that scott knows his stuff. I reckon people are now listening to us

Delts done and loved the session. Took my pb and did 4 sets with it so defo stronger on shoulders. Cardio is done on auto pilot now lol


----------



## RACK

Cardio day only today, morning session done and I've got to fast til 11am today, Scott's orders.


----------



## RACK

Happy did you say brah??????????? just check below! Fasted, zero carbs, zero pump! Where's all the doubters at?


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Happy did you say brah??????????? just check below! Fasted, zero carbs, zero pump! Where's all the doubters at?


Looking very good J.... the only criticism Ive got is your chest looks flat in that pic? although it looks full in your avi?

Scott has done a great job with you...


----------



## RACK

I'd just trained chest on a full days worth of food in the avi mate that's why lol


----------



## Jay.32

What would you say your bf% is ?


----------



## RACK

At a rough guess I'd say.............. Not low enough, but give me and scott 6 more weeks and we'll see


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jay.32 said:


> What would you say your bf% is ?


if it was 20% or 6% its all down to how it looks on RACK.

i'm just happy the abs are coming out and 'sponge rack square jaw' is back


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> if it was 20% or 6% its all down to how it looks on RACK.
> 
> i'm just happy the abs are coming out and 'sponge rack square jaw' is back


Love you  and forgot how much I loved sponge rack square jaw haha Yuo've always been by my side brother and it's gonna be sweet seeing you as we shut the doubters up


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> At a rough guess I'd say.............. Not low enough, but give me and scott 6 more weeks and we'll see


Im sure in 6 weeks time, you wont be able to pinch your skin.. I was only asking to try and gage what mine is

Again well done mate... you have the best will power and determination Ive seen in anyone. :thumb:

And its payed off


----------



## Incredible Bulk

"Ohhhhhhhh who lives in Ibiza close to the sea?

SPONGE RACK SQUARE JAW!" 

Ah my journo's fall silent, what what whats that....nothing negative to say? Booooo yaaaa.

the fck wits havent accomplished anything themselves so let them hate lol


----------



## RACK

I just do what I'm told mate, if I hadn't then both me and scott would have looked very foolish and I'd rather die than let that happen.

A lot of people said I can't lift, don't stick to diets and that Scott was all mouth................... Wonder what they'll say now?


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> "Ohhhhhhhh who lives in Ibiza close to the sea?
> 
> SPONGE RACK SQUARE JAW!"
> 
> Ah my journo's fall silent, what what whats that....nothing negative to say? Booooo yaaaa.
> 
> the fck wits havent accomplished anything themselves so let them hate lol


All I'll say to people is "Let's have a look at your progress from this year................ CNUT!"


----------



## chrisch

Hello Rack,

Not seen your Journal since the one you did leading to your first show and haven't you came allong way mate.

Just had a read tho and your just determind as you were back then and it shows. looking good and with 6 weeks to go, can wait to see the end result.


----------



## liam0810

Looking good mate, 6 weeks and you'll be ripped to shreds! :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Chrish, thanks mate. Everyone knows I've got the worst DNA in the world for bb'ing. I'm just a stubborn tw4t  Thanks for popping in and the comment

Liam, we're coming together nicely now bud, be good to see how scott gets me on stage


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Chrish, thanks mate. Everyone knows I've got the worst DNA in the world for bb'ing. I'm just a stubborn tw4t  Thanks for popping in and the comment
> 
> Liam, we're coming together nicely now bud, be good to see how scott gets me on stage


You'll look good mate! I'm coming up so looking forward to seeing you up there


----------



## defdaz

RACK said:


> Happy did you say brah??????????? just check below! Fasted, zero carbs, zero pump! Where's all the doubters at?


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! AWESOME.


----------



## RACK

Cheers Daz, we're getting there


----------



## CJ

You ****ers are hiding over here as well 

Will have to frequent more often...Scott on here rack ?


----------



## RACK

He is mate yes, not hated more than Hitler on here either


----------



## RACK

I'm just glad you believed in me when other's thought I cheated/didn't do what I was told. #BroHug


----------



## danny1871436114701

bit more lively this journal mate, will follow as normal....

Look at you with the jawline back - " expect some pouts soon with Jersey shore type tops on  "


----------



## RACK

I only really update my trainin on other journals mate

They'll be plenty of pic whoring soon


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> U know it!
> 
> I love it here....


There's my brother from another mother 

Real good to see you pal


----------



## dipdabs

Did I hear 'pic whoring'


----------



## FATBOY

massivly improved m8 and it can only get better  if i had a hat i would tip it to you x


----------



## Keeks

Looking great, well done Mr!! :thumb: And next week we can count the weeks down on one hand, show times coming!!! :bounce:


----------



## defdaz

Mate is it me or are you leaner now than you were for your first comp?! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Happy did you say brah??????????? just check below! Fasted, zero carbs, zero pump! Where's all the doubters at?


I'm here...... Lol

Look to be leaner than your last comp. Hope the carbup fills you out as chest does look flat on the pic but obviously not pumped or eating many carbs at the minute. Delts as said have made progress. Forearms need work do you think? Something I struggle with.

All in all good progress but plenty to go as Scott says. Not a bad position to be in six weeks out that's for sure.

And I hope no one takes my post as negative and labels me a doubter again - zzzzzzz.


----------



## HJL

looking sh1t hot rack! not seen much of this journal but avi is great! lookin way better than you were months ago, no **** lol and also have u got any closer pics of your tattoo on the site? looking for a similar thing on my shoulder/pek/arm.

jeez that all sounded gay. keep up the good work lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

Coming in well but what's the titty's about? Lol lower pec nipple area?

Looks droopy?

Show us carbed up with 100% pump! Thats what the crowd are calling for!

Scott how the devil are you buddy, long time no chat!


----------



## big_jim_87

6wks out?

Need to step it up a gear you big faced slut! Get shredded or may as well kill your self... Lol ill kill my self if no striations in guts a week out... No point in life if no anal striations lol!


----------



## RACK

Cheers everyone

Supra and Bigjim, talk about stating the obvious!! 6 weeks left and I can't afford to put a foot wrong....... really, you think??? I've not been able to ease up one bit in the last 12 months so I can't see me slacking off now, can you. Shreadded, ripped glutes, if that happens then Scott's not just an awesome coach but a fooking witch dr! Yes I'm faltter than a steam rolled pancake in the pic, yes my forearms are still laggin behind but in 6 weeks will they change, highly doubtful. As for lower pec, are you on about the gyno I've had since being a teenager or saying I need to train lower pec more??

Also funny how you both seem to be mates with Scott now as you 2 seemed to slag him and his methods off quite a lot a few months ago, "Team Alpha Training Bullsh1t" it was called or something like that wasn't it?? Strange how now people are taking Scott seriously...........

Feel good from no lifting yesterday and even better for the few carbs I was allowed this morning after cardio. Leg day today so just waiting for my orders from Scott as to what to do. Weight this morning was 14st 0.5lb/196.5lb/89.3kg.

Now I'm below 90kg I'm allowed a cheat meal but will have to confirm if I have this tonight or could have it saturday instead.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jim has an alternate persona, in real life he is a quiet talking ginger midget...on the net he grows a pair of e-balls and talks a lot of sh1t. You'll get used to it....


----------



## Queenie

Haha!

I think what u meant to say in the above post is: in yo FACE!  x

Dammit IB u posted before me! Now the post above the post....


----------



## RACK

I'm too humble to whine and bitch and throw handbags, I'll just follow my orders. Still puzzles me as how people are on a personal level and then totally different on the boards though


----------



## RACK

Got last bit wrong, I get a cheat at 14st dead so 0.5lb to go


----------



## CJ

But I thought you cheated all the time rack, and that's how you got your abs out


----------



## flinty90

Looking good rack mate, very impressed with current avi, looks like your arms are just popping brother !!!


----------



## RACK

@CJ, yep apparently I cheat on my diets, make no progress and don't train right always spouting Team Alpha #Winning stuff

@Flinty, I'm the leanest and strongest I've ever been. Getting on stage is a bonus for me as every goal I had, I've smashed

@Scott, Want you to hurt me on legs today brother


----------



## RACK

dutch_scott said:


> Lol I do love the net Nb. Lots of guys r not dry full 6 out! Lots look like **** till the long ethers drop and waters altered, it's 6 out! Most said he'd b burnt out, he wasn't and isn't. Still dropping fat daily Cardio is basic , stims basic. He's getting stronger weekly Whilst dropping 4 st he's improved arms delts legs, not many get stronger and improve dieting! His forearms = dexters, Joel Stubbs, and in sync with Romanies calves "who cares" ! They've grown but never gna b like Popeyes! Another 10-14lbs off and hell look great and that's easily done as we r snowballing not stalling . He's healthy strong positive and I think the most improved guy here!


I love it when you come in here!!! As said before, I'm an easy target. No one gave me more stick and make me feel more like giving in than @Rab / Team1, I literally wanted to kill him BUT he was the first to say well done to me for the progress I've made and say he didn't think I'd make it this far and I have masses of respect for him for that and will buy him a drink when I meet him


----------



## defdaz

Haters gonna hate mate. I honestly don't get why you get so much flak. Very very odd. Glad big Scott is doing you proud dude. Don't forget though he's only steering you, you're the one putting in the work, he's just mincing around in front of cameras lol. 

Scott, how's Craig getting on mate?


----------



## RACK

As said, I'm an easy target mate. Plus at 18st people could hardly miss me haha

I'm just doing every Scott says. Ok I'm putting the work in but it's only what he's told me to do. It's team-work

Craig has a journal on here now too


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Hey buddy Good to hear from u! Guy at BBC documentary is from Plymouth I'll pop down


Perfect.....give me a shout when you know a date bud


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Haters gonna hate mate. I honestly don't get why you get so much flak. Very very odd. Glad big Scott is doing you proud dude. Don't forget though he's only steering you, you're the one putting in the work, he's just mincing around in front of cameras lol.
> 
> Scott, how's Craig getting on mate?


Apart from the cup cakes I'm doing great lol


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL, why are you taking comments COMPLETELY out of context rack????? I specificaly stated that i didnt mean my post in a negative way. Im aware your forearms aint going to grow in 6 weeks, just asked you in your opinion do you think they are lagging, as pictures are sh1t compared to in person.

"funny how im now friendly with Scott"???????? when have i not been. The one time i questions scotts methods was when he had you doing 20 sets of chins for a back workout. I said it was a genuine question at the time and got good info back from pscarb so i understood it more.

and the alpha stuff, thats still gay lol!!

Have said your doing well Rack, just baffles me that you think you have something to prove to all these "haters". I dont see any haters.........


----------



## RACK

If i've taken things outta context then fair play mate but no haters?????????? Come on, I've had some right stick on the boards for a long time and a lot of talk behind my back from people on them too. It's a small world and I do get to hear things whether I want to or not.

I've got more to prove to myself than anyone on the boards, that's what many don't seem to understand. I really can't give a sh1t where I come at the leeds show, I'm bigger and better than the last time I tanned up so that's a win to me


----------



## dipdabs

U look like rubbish and scotts doing a rubbish job 

(ps this is a joke  )


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> U look like rubbish and scotts doing a rubbish job
> 
> (ps this is a joke  )


Someone's in for a slap.......................... no joke


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Someone's in for a slap.......................... no joke


Yeah? Mmmm


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> If i've taken things outta context then fair play mate but no haters?????????? Come on, I've had some right stick on the boards for a long time and a lot of talk behind my back from people on them too. It's a small world and I do get to hear things whether I want to or not.
> 
> I've got more to prove to myself than anyone on the boards, that's what many don't seem to understand. I really can't give a sh1t where I come at the leeds show, I'm bigger and better than the last time I tanned up so that's a win to me


Well its why i specifically put that my post wasnt negative, then you took it as negative lol!

I havnt witnessed any hate so cant really comment on it but are you certain or is it constructive?


----------



## RACK

I'm a thick skinned guy, I know the difference between someone giving constructive advice and someone acting like a bell end for the sake of it


----------



## Suprakill4

Ok.


----------



## Queenie

Back to progress! Because that's what we REALLY want to read.

Oh and training... What's on the cards tonight Rackster? X


----------



## RACK

I'm cool with that post 

Legs tonight queenie, just waiting for Scott to send me my workout. x


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> I'm cool with that post
> 
> Legs tonight queenie, just waiting for Scott to send me my workout. x


You are the same as me...

... Just doing as we're told lol.

Does that make us their 'b1tches'??? X


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> If i've taken things outta context then fair play mate but no haters?????????? Come on, I've had some right stick on the boards for a long time and a lot of talk behind my back from people on them too. It's a small world and I do get to hear things whether I want to or not.
> 
> I've got more to prove to myself than anyone on the boards, that's what many don't seem to understand. I really can't give a sh1t where I come at the leeds show, I'm bigger and better than the last time I tanned up so that's a win to me


spot on Rack......


----------



## RACK

Looks like it queenie haha x

Cheers Jay

Order of the day for legs; heavy leg press, lyin ham curls, standin ham curls, box squats, hacks SS with db lunges, leg ext.


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Looks like it queenie haha x
> 
> Cheers Jay
> 
> Order of the day for legs; heavy leg press, lyin ham curls, standin ham curls, box squats, hacks SS with db lunges, leg ext.


I'm going to throw box squats in tonight I think


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> Someone's in for a slap.......................... no joke


You meant to say spank right mate? You seen Kay's booty? :innocent:

Also this competition nonsense is making you lose your touch Rack :001_tt2: :laugh:


----------



## RACK

I must prefer them to normal squats mate


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> I'm going to throw box squats in tonight I think


Cj are you still competing?


----------



## RACK

He better be, I'm only doing it for a bet with him!!!


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, I'm trying


----------



## RACK

BodyBuilding101 said:


> You meant to say spank right mate? You seen Kay's booty? :innocent:
> 
> Also this competition nonsense is making you lose your touch Rack :001_tt2: :laugh:


Spank means it would be done lightly........... there was no mistake mate 

And yep I've seen Kay's booty, I'm in prep not dead hahaha

As for losing my touch, I reckon Kay gets enough attention on here without me replyin and liking everything she writes like some White Knights who are gaggin for a reply from her. I'm just happy she's popped in my journal


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> Spank means it would be done lightly........... there was no mistake mate
> 
> And yep I've seen Kay's booty, I'm in prep not dead hahaha


Touche mate, hence why your an alpha


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> He better be, I'm only doing it for a bet with him!!!


Ive just found his journal


----------



## RACK

Alpha to the core!!!! Scott's seen me out in my natural habitat and can confirm this


----------



## dipdabs

I duno I like white knights. Get liking and repping now lol. Everyone's seen my booty how else do I show off my forever improving legs lol


----------



## RACK

Gotta love the confidence right there but as for me repping and liking, I'm not very good at doing what I'm told............. unless it's Scott telling me


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Gotta love the confidence right there but as for me repping and liking, I'm not very good at doing what I'm told............. unless it's Scott telling me


He had u in the showers didn't he lol


----------



## Big Kris

RACK said:


> Spank means it would be done lightly........... there was no mistake mate
> 
> And yep I've seen Kay's booty, I'm in prep not dead hahaha
> 
> As for losing my touch, *I reckon Kay gets enough attention on here without me replyin and liking everything she writes like some White Knights who are gaggin for a reply from her.* I'm just happy she's popped in my journal


Rack lad! this one line has made my morning haha


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Ive just found his journal


I am buddy


----------



## RACK

Kay, sounds like you're enjoying the thought of me and scott in the shower...................

Big Kris, happy to be of service mate  Kay's gorgeous, I'll gladly admit it plus she has good banter and is into training which are both HUGE good points. Some of the guys on here must need a windscreen wiper for their PC screens though with the things they say to her. Good on her for taking it the right way and enjoying it, hell I do the same when I'm out on the town. The whole reason I train is to look better naked and get more attention, gettin on stage will just be a bonus


----------



## dipdabs

I would if the showers werent cold in my thoughts lol

Ahhh and thanks


----------



## big_jim_87

Fvck i forgot at 6wks out every one is a miserable cvnt lol.

Just didn't think that was 6wk out condition... My opinion... Sorry ill not give one and you can have every one saying wow you look awesome but that dnt get you any were...

I have taken the **** out of Scott many times yea lol so? He has had plenty to say to me too lol.

But I ain't bringing old shyt up as Scott has had a lot of flak on other forums... Needs not to be brought back up as Will do no one any favs.

Yea I was on about the gyno but didn't know it was teen tits i just thought they looked soft and droopy... You Will be marked down for that...

If you have any real issue with what I have said 1- chill out and have some carbs lol 2- you Will cry if you talk to a judge as they Will rip you a new ass lol.

What did you expect with were the doubters at now comment lol you were asking for some critique lol.

Nothing was said nasty...

If you are actually gonna compete then you Will need thicker skin...

Good luck

Ill pop on to up set ya at 3wks out lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Aaron im a lovely guy you know this... Every thing i say in a competitive journal is to push ppl on... I could have said yea rack you look awesome but then he gets complacent, like I could have said you had a good back... Then you Will.ay have never put the extra effort in to bring it up...

I welcome all comments on my physique good or bad... If its bad ill take it to the gym and the dinner table take it to xtrainer... Hope rack Will too... If not then bbing isn't for him. You know this buddy ppl dnt make the improvements you have with out knowing this...


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Fvck i forgot at 6wks out every one is a miserable cvnt lol.
> 
> Just didn't think that was 6wk out condition... My opinion... Sorry ill not give one and you can have every one saying wow you look awesome but that dnt get you any were...
> 
> I have taken the **** out of Scott many times yea lol so? He has had plenty to say to me too lol.
> 
> But I ain't bringing old shyt up as Scott has had a lot of flak on other forums... Needs not to be brought back up as Will do no one any favs.
> 
> Yea I was on about the gyno but didn't know it was teen tits i just thought they looked soft and droopy... You Will be marked down for that...
> 
> If you have any real issue with what I have said 1- chill out and have some carbs lol 2- you Will cry if you talk to a judge as they Will rip you a new ass lol.
> 
> What did you expect with were the doubters at now comment lol you were asking for some critique lol.
> 
> Nothing was said nasty...
> 
> If you are actually gonna compete then you Will need thicker skin...
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Ill pop on to up set ya at 3wks out lol


I wont. Bored of my comments being taken out of context, even putting a disclaimer saying (THIS IS NOT MEANT TO OFFEND) doesnt work lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Aaron im a lovely guy you know this... Every thing i say in a competitive journal is to push ppl on... I could have said yea rack you look awesome but then he gets complacent, like I could have said you had a good back... Then you Will.ay have never put the extra effort in to bring it up...
> 
> I welcome all comments on my physique good or bad... If its bad ill take it to the gym and the dinner table take it to xtrainer... Hope rack Will too... If not then bbing isn't for him. You know this buddy ppl dnt make the improvements you have with out knowing this...


Exactly why your my coach, brutally honest with me. Said my chest is laggin, so when im smashing that bar up im imagining it hitting you in the face at the top lol


----------



## defdaz

I hate all this 'you have to be at x % body fat at x weeks out' crap. You end up on stage in whatever condition you are in. All this stage-ready condition balls is just such a load of w*nk. Sure, everyone wants to be completely shredded come stage day but fook me how many actually do? Nobody aims to come in 10 pounds over or anything like that, you do your best and learn from it for the next time.

Rack's condition is racks condition, regardless of what number of weeks remain ffs. 6wk out condition, do me a favour. Is there a website or a book or something that has a strict set of rules and conditions for where you need to be at 12, 10, 8, 6 etc.?


----------



## RACK

Have I for 1second said I look awesome? Has scott? Jim you're goin for a british title so yes you do and will have better 6 weeks out condtion than me, fook sake. I said to bigbear last week I'm daft not stupid, I know a judge is gonna rip me apart in a show, I couldn't give a ****. And all this "oh I'm bein honest, keepin it real" fook off its just a cheap dig. Yes I'm grumpy but I'm keepin it real by not blowin my own trumpet and sayin "I'm gonna win, I'm awesome, I'm gonna be peeled!" Am I?

If you'd have said "chest looks flat, is that gyno" then I'd have answered instead you have to put your forum front on and act the big man. You're tellin me its to keep me motivated, yeah cos it looks like I've not been motivated eh. I've done verythin I've been told to do and not faulted once.

As for havin an honest coach, do you all think scotts been tellin me I'm gonna walk away with a title? If so then its you who's delliousion not me

End of the day pop in at 3 week or don't, couldn't give a sh1t. Yes you've wound me up and well done. Laugh it up while eatin carbs buddy. I'll just keep on doin what I'm told to do


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL its like a fcuking Jeremy Kyle show. Rack, stop taking everything as a dig, WE HAVE SAID IT NOT!!! why disbelieve us, if i wanted to have a dig at someone i would but i dont. Your coming across as something that thinks the world is against them and you have something to prove making comments like "where the haters at now eh??".

Just do what your doing like you are, and take comments as constructive ffs.


----------



## RACK

I said there's ways to write things so they look constructive. World against me? Oh that's right I forgot I'm not allowed to reply to stuff how I would off the net in real life, shall I put a net persona on like most others do haha


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok im going to reply to a few things.

Do not take it as a dig im just replying to 2 ppl posts.


----------



## big_jim_87

defdaz said:


> I hate all this 'you have to be at x % body fat at x weeks out' crap. You end up on stage in whatever condition you are in. All this stage-ready condition balls is just such a load of w*nk. Sure, everyone wants to be completely shredded come stage day but fook me how many actually do? Nobody aims to come in 10 pounds over or anything like that, you do your best and learn from it for the next time.
> 
> Rack's condition is racks condition, regardless of what number of weeks remain ffs. 6wk out condition, do me a favour. Is there a website or a book or something that has a strict set of rules and conditions for where you need to be at 12, 10, 8, 6 etc.?


No mate no set rule but why get on stage and look like a **** who hasn't bothered (not you rack).

There is no set % for 6wks but at 6wks out you have 6wks to get shredded, this is 50% what bbing is about so if not shredded then why even get on stage your wasting your time. So you need to look at were you are at how far out you are and think how much more can i realistically get off... The more drastic the action the more of a negative effect it Will have on the body. So at x weeks out you wanna look and think yes in x weeks ill be shredded. Nothing to do with % its all how you look and if you look **** at 6weeks out you Will look **** on stage... That's what all the bolox is about.

No one wants drastic measures in the last few wks to make condition...

Not aimed at rack just my opinion on time scale to a show.


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> I said there's ways to write things so they look constructive. World against me? Oh that's right I forgot I'm not allowed to reply to stuff how I would off the net in real life, shall I put a net persona on like most others do haha


LOL, im going to leave this conversation here as im getting no where. FACT is, we didnt make negative comments, we made constructive comments, some in a joking mannor, sorry i didnt dress it up for you, i thought putting a disclaimer that it wasnt negative would have made that obvious enough to you. Silly me.


----------



## RACK

Jim that's a constructive post, thanks

Supra, I know the exact feeling!


----------



## Big Kris

Do i have to come and bang your heads together boys! 

Chillax ladies


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Jim that's a constructive post, thanks
> 
> Supra, I know the exact feeling!


We wouldnt be having this conversation if you would just fcuking chill and stop interpreting peoples posts as sly digs, when it is so blatantly obvious they are not. We have been here before and you apologised for taking them way out of context, now your doing it again lol. zzzzzzz


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> We wouldnt be having this conversation if you would just fcuking chill and stop interpreting peoples posts as sly digs, when it is so blatantly obvious they are not. We have been here before and you apologised for taking them way out of context, now your doing it again lol. zzzzzzz


You and your zzzzzzzzz.....you need to go back to bed


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> You and your zzzzzzzzz.....you need to go back to bed


I do now, gone tired all of a sudden.


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> 1-Have I for 1second said I look awesome?
> 
> Has scott?
> 
> 2-Jim you're goin for a british title so yes you do and will have better 6 weeks out condtion than me, fook sake.
> 
> 3- I said to bigbear last week I'm daft not stupid, I know a judge is gonna rip me apart in a show, I couldn't give a ****.
> 
> 4- And all this "oh I'm bein honest, keepin it real" fook off its just a cheap dig. Yes I'm grumpy but I'm keepin it real by not blowin my own trumpet and sayin "I'm gonna win, I'm awesome, I'm gonna be peeled!" Am I?
> 
> 5- If you'd have said "chest looks flat, is that gyno" then I'd have answered instead you have to put your forum front on and act the big man.
> 
> 6- You're tellin me its to keep me motivated, yeah cos it looks like I've not been motivated eh.
> 
> 7- I've done verythin I've been told to do and not faulted once.
> 
> As for havin an honest coach, do you all think scotts been tellin me I'm gonna walk away with a title? If so then its you who's delliousion not me
> 
> 8- End of the day pop in at 3 week or don't, couldn't give a sh1t. Yes you've wound me up and well done. Laugh it up while eatin carbs buddy. I'll just keep on doin what I'm told to do


1- not in so many words but were the doubters at now comes across that way... Imo but maybe im wrong.

2- im having a bash at it yes but im in no way a top contender for it lol I wanna see were i am compared to the best in the UK in my class... I have competed 3x lol that's it. Im 25 still learning as much as any one bud... If you think im that much higher level then you why not take my comments on board rather then getting upset and arguing with me?

3- you couldn't give a **** what the judges think? Lol wtf are you getting on stage for this is what its about ffs lol! You compete you get judged if you dnt care then dnt bother...

4- bud you need to ask your self why id want to take a cheap dig? The answer is i have no reason there for not intended as one.

5- sorry I had you mistaken for one of the good guys who had a sense of humour on the forum... They are few and far between and I see i was wrong as you are at least when dieting miserable.

6- tbh deep down i dnt really care if you are motivated or not its you not me and I am selfish and only care about what i look like on stage.

7- lots of respect mate at least its not a 1/2 assed effort.

8- Will pop in but unless you look awesome and deserve a bum lick ill keep quiet.

Im dieting too and not had a real cheat since I started... Not loads of carbs here bud


----------



## big_jim_87

Now none of that was meant to be cvnty if any of it come across that way i apologise.


----------



## Suprakill4

He is competing for a bet.


----------



## RACK

big_jim_87 said:


> 1- not in so many words but were the doubters at now comes across that way... Imo but maybe im wrong.
> 
> 2- im having a bash at it yes but im in no way a top contender for it lol I wanna see were i am compared to the best in the UK in my class... I have competed 3x lol that's it. Im 25 still learning as much as any one bud... If you think im that much higher level then you why not take my comments on board rather then getting upset and arguing with me?
> 
> 3- you couldn't give a **** what the judges think? Lol wtf are you getting on stage for this is what its about ffs lol! You compete you get judged if you dnt care then dnt bother...
> 
> 4- bud you need to ask your self why id want to take a cheap dig? The answer is i have no reason there for not intended as one.
> 
> 5- sorry I had you mistaken for one of the good guys who had a sense of humour on the forum... They are few and far between and I see i was wrong as you are at least when dieting miserable.
> 
> 6- tbh deep down i dnt really care if you are motivated or not its you not me and I am selfish and only care about what i look like on stage.
> 
> 7- lots of respect mate at least its not a 1/2 assed effort.
> 
> 8- Will pop in but unless you look awesome and deserve a bum lick ill keep quiet.
> 
> Im dieting too and not had a real cheat since I started... Not loads of carbs here bud


1, people said I wouldn't even make it this far, the comment I put was tongue in cheek. Kinda like the ones made to me

2, I haven't argued. Yes I'm dieting, yes I'm snappy, who doesn't get like that?? You're a good BB'er, always get good condition and won the overall at you're last show. I respect that massively. As said, it's not the comments that wound me, it's the way they were worded. We've spoke on pm's before and you're a top guy, we spoke on tm just last week. On the boards you come across a lot different

3, I'm doing this purely as a bet with CJ (saying it yet again) I'm gonna get marked down for gyno, no forearms and other bits. I already know all this, I'm after beating my past efforts nothing more nothing less

4, fair play, I'll hold my hands up to that one

5, as in 2, tell me someone who doesn't get mardy when dieting?

6, that's the best way to be. I only care what I look like, no one else matters

7, I thank you for that comment

8, I don't expect my ass licked one bit


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> He is competing for a bet.


Winner pays for the others post comp meal


----------



## RACK

I was gonna let you have a night with Lucy if you won but............................. hahahaha


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> 1, people said I wouldn't even make it this far, the comment I put was tongue in cheek. Kinda like the ones made to me
> 
> 2, I haven't argued. Yes I'm dieting, yes I'm snappy, who doesn't get like that?? You're a good BB'er, always get good condition and won the overall at you're last show. I respect that massively. As said, it's not the comments that wound me, it's the way they were worded. We've spoke on pm's before and you're a top guy, we spoke on tm just last week. On the boards you come across a lot different
> 
> 3, I'm doing this purely as a bet with CJ (saying it yet again) I'm gonna get marked down for gyno, no forearms and other bits. I already know all this, I'm after beating my past efforts nothing more nothing less
> 
> 4, fair play, I'll hold my hands up to that one
> 
> 5, as in 2, tell me someone who doesn't get mardy when dieting?
> 
> 6, that's the best way to be. I only care what I look like, no one else matters
> 
> 7, I thank you for that comment
> 
> 8, I don't expect my ass licked one bit


1- this is prob why i put my foot in it... I pop in every now n then n miss the plot... Lol if i followed properly id have known that...

2- yea lol open forum for me is fun **** taking etc but yea in pm or one on one ill be more serious. Like i said i am actually lovely in person... I think Aaron actually wanted to sex me up at the brummy expo lol.

And yea we all get cvnty on diets lol thats the best bit of Aaron's journal or old one any way... He would get the right ass so easy it would be my entertainment to wind home up lol but then he would do it back when im on prep...

3- again i knew this... Forgot lol. At least that makes sense now lol. That beating your self is the best way to be mate... I try to push that little bit more each prep... Every prep i think thats as at as i could go... But one you have pushed that hard you can easy do it again then go that little further! You can only control what happens to you... So battle with you... As long as it is really you best i mean really your best in you couldn't posse give any more at the time thats all you can do.

8- i can actually see this now the journal makes more sense lol


----------



## RACK

If we've just agreed on a few good points I'm actually gonna go hang myself on the workshop crane 

Yep, it's all about my progress and how far I can push myself. I know 100% that I couldn't push myself any further than I am doing. No I don't look like Mr O, I'm not that nieve/stupid/up my own ass (ok maybe sometimes I'm up my own ass, but only on a night out). As long as I look better than I did last time on stage and have a good posedown with CJ then the last 12 months, losing a relationship, goin up 3st and down 4st plus, missing a summer full of festivals and even dietin and training in ibiza won't be in vein. I'm not in this for a trophy (please lets not open that can of worms again), I'm in it for me myself and I.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> like I could have said you had a good back... Then you Will.ay have never put the extra effort in to bring it up...


It has been said X amount of times about my back like Johns bf%, it doesnt spur us on, it just becomes nails on a chalk board, that record that keeps on skipping.

Constructive is say your piece and leave it be, not see everyone say the same thing and add your own 'son, you are not on track". No sh1t sherlock, it doesnt motivate, it aggrovates!

My motivation is already in place, even when i came 2nd in the country and a 1st place class win i have the same small time nobodies tell me 'how it is'. I relaxed on a sun lounger in Turkey afterwards with a fat cigar and a cheap c0cktail.

Is this arrogance? No... i could win the Mr Olympia and find Maddie McCann but still be looked at like i'm lacking lol.

RACK is acting out as the result of a hundred digs... you can only kick a dog so many times before he will bite back.

Its not being cranky, hell, i'm in the best mood ever for 10 weeks out and RACK is seeing the best results ever on a prep.

He minds his own business, doesnt hype himself up, he knows the score.


----------



## RACK

I think it might be time I actually gave Maddie McCann back.......... she's a bit too old for me now and the garage is gettin messy


----------



## JANIKvonD

big_jim_87 said:


> 1- not in so many words but were the doubters at now comes across that way... Imo but maybe im wrong.
> 
> 2- im having a bash at it yes but im in no way a top contender for it lol I wanna see were i am compared to the best in the UK in my class... I have competed 3x lol that's it. Im 25 still learning as much as any one bud... If you think im that much higher level then you why not take my comments on board rather then getting upset and arguing with me?
> 
> 3- you couldn't give a **** what the judges think? Lol wtf are you getting on stage for this is what its about ffs lol! You compete you get judged if you dnt care then dnt bother...
> 
> 4- bud you need to ask your self why id want to take a cheap dig? The answer is i have no reason there for not intended as one.
> 
> 5- sorry I had you mistaken for one of the good guys who had a sense of humour on the forum... They are few and far between and I see i was wrong as you are at least when dieting miserable.
> 
> 6- tbh deep down i dnt really care if you are motivated or not its you not me and *I am selfish and only care about what i look like on stage*.
> 
> 7- lots of respect mate at least its not a 1/2 assed effort.
> 
> 8- Will pop in but unless you look awesome and deserve a bum lick ill keep quiet.
> 
> Im dieting too and not had a real cheat since I started... Not loads of carbs here bud


PMSL there goes suprakills deposit


----------



## RACK

No more other stuff now, I'll post how the session went either later on or in the morning


----------



## Suprakill4

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL there goes suprakills deposit


Deposit!!!! I paid six months in advance lol.

Jims got me looking the best I have and making quicker progress the last 6 week than the last 6 month, but doesn't mean he cares about how I look, as long as he is seeing me get the results lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL there goes suprakills deposit


Lol

That dnt mean to say I dnt give 100% to a client... But if we were on stage together id prep him as good as my self but id wanna win of course.


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol
> 
> That dnt mean to say I dnt give 100% to a client... But if we were on stage together id prep him as good as my self but id wanna win of course.


Lie that's gonna happen. Lol. Anyway I'll stop cluttering racks thread of praise. As you were.


----------



## RACK

Thread of praise......... Is that a dig mate or constuctive advice? Just wanna make sure before I reply or make you zzzzzzzz


----------



## Suprakill4

Ask yourself do I have or ever had any reason to dig and you'll have your answer.


----------



## RACK

We could round this again and again and again. I'll see you at leeds no doubt and we'll talk face to face as words on here are either read wrong, took the wrong way or totally misunderstood. We'll never agree on this point on the net as the last 5 or whatever pages have proved. As said, enough shlt I'll post trainin up later


----------



## Suprakill4

It's simple. Stop thinking there's any undertone what so ever to my posts like I keep telling you there isn't and problem solved. It really is that simple. Anyway have a great session.


----------



## cas

Your loose belly skin looks a lot better this time around rack, I think the reason it looks like you boob is sagging is the way you are holding your arm and tensing your peck, I expect your pec would look a lot better in a relaxed position....I have the same problem

Not bad man, keep it up


----------



## RACK

Supra, ok mate we'll leave it here and draw a line under it mate. It has got my post count up though haha

Cas, skin is there still mate but no where near as bad as it was. Serves me right for bein a fatty for 26years. Relaxed chest does look different so I'll try get another pic at some point


----------



## RACK

Doin cardio right now as I type. Leg session done and faaaawk it was tough, can feel test e fadin out as water has defo gone from joints and right knee is feelin it. Managed 1025lb leg press for reps after buildin up from 100lb (plus what the sled weighs??) In 100lb increments. Jelly legged now but all good fun. Pics sent to scott and got the thumbs up from him. All's goin well


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Supra, ok mate we'll leave it here and draw a line under it mate. It has got my post count up though haha
> 
> Cas, skin is there still mate but no where near as bad as it was. Serves me right for bein a fatty for 26years. Relaxed chest does look different so I'll try get another pic at some point


John just for the record mate, Your not going mad or reading things wrong!! I noticed the digs from Supra at the start of this journal and through out...

So I take my hat off to you for achieving what you have done.... and Im finding it so amusing listening to all the excuses being made now.

@Supra, dont bother replying to my post because I wouldnt waste my time on you.

@Rack, sorry for poluting your journal again mate, but think it needed to be said.

I think its quite clear now, due to your body/genetics you have to put alot more work and time into it than any other bodybuilder I've come across.

Imagine the results you would get if you had there genetics!!! with your dedication!!!


----------



## RACK

My DNA is a hater hahaha

Nothing else will be said on the pages from yesterday, all done and dusted.

Spoke with Scott last night, good chat and sorted out I'll be down to see him sunday which will give me a big piece of mind as pics only tell half the story.

A few carbs were put in yesterday and a 1lb gain on the scales, but that's nothing tbh. Fingers crossed I'll drop below 14st tomorrow and be allowed a cheat.

Cardio done today and chest later is; Heavy flat db press, hammer press, inc smith, decline press SS with decline flies and finish with cable x-over and cardio


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dutch_scott said:


> People always fall back on the no digs with some mods deliberately turning cheek so for this I respect rack loads


scott you are such a dumb ass with the misquote lmao.

BUT that highlighted part is very true... its an old boys club... clique


----------



## Suprakill4

Sorry that you too are unable to read things how they are typed Jay, you know, with the parts saying 'I don't mean offence' 'i mean this as construvtive' 'don't take this the wrong way'. Should try harder to make it even clearer in future.

Good luck with it all rack, have said you have made great progress. I'll keep clear of your journal now, I forgot how petty and misunderstanding some people can be. Not a dig at you rack.


----------



## liam0810

Suprakill4 said:


> Sorry that you too are unable to read things how they are typed Jay, you know, with the parts saying 'I don't mean offence' 'i mean this as construvtive' 'don't take this the wrong way'. Should try harder to make it even clearer in future.
> 
> Good luck with it all rack, have said you have made great progress. I'll keep clear of your journal now, I forgot how petty and misunderstanding some people can be. Not a dig at you rack.


Being fair mate I thought the same with a few of your comments especially a few earlier in the journal. I know you say they were constructive criticism/etc but a few seemed like thinly veiled digs. It seems like you didn't mean it to be taken that way mate but looks like they might of. Not trying to have a go at you here at all.


----------



## Suprakill4

liam0810 said:


> Being fair mate I thought the same with a few of your comments especially a few earlier in the journal. I know you say they were constructive criticism/etc but a few seemed like thinly veiled digs. It seems like you didn't mean it to be taken that way mate but looks like they might of. Not trying to have a go at you here at all.


Fair comment hence why i have said sorry if they come across that way. I have told Rack a few times now that my comment do not mean offence EVER, i have nothing against him, not reason to have a dig, i dont even know the guy and he accepted this before and said sorry he took them the wrong way and reacted, then bang, yesterday all kicks off again and this time i even made the concious decision to put at every comment "i dont mean this in a negative way". The only thing i said was do you think your forearms are lagging, just needed a simple yes or no and i stated the reason i asked because pics dont show things the way they are sometimes. Many have said that rack looks a million times better in person than pics.

Anyway, its done with, i wont be making any comments to rack now unless they are saying how great he looks etc, surely that cant be taken the wrong way.......


----------



## Dai Jones

Are you still running for cardio Rack?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

supra, you know those conversations with women that start "promise me you wont get mad/take offence" etc 

Yeah, disclaimers always have good intentions but if you have to say them its because what you are saying is likely to rub someone up the wrong way


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> supra, you know those conversations with women that start "promise me you wont get mad/take offence" etc
> 
> Yeah, disclaimers always have good intentions but if you have to say them its because what you are saying is likely to rub someone up the wrong way


LOL!!! God i have them with the missus all the time haha.

Honestly though my posts wernt meant to cause offence. Asking someone if they think a certain part is lagging cant surely mean to cause offence??? People mention my chest everytime i put pics on, i take it on board, im aware its a weakness, and i smash it to try and get it better. It doesnt matter in the slightest to me that people have questioned or mentioned it.


----------



## RACK

@Dai, no mate no running at the min. I kinda miss it sometimes though

Supra, as said mate line drawn under it all now. Offer still there to come train chest with me sometime, I'll make sure I'm carbed up so don't look flat and gyno isn't seen much, and we can talk about sh1t forearms


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> *Sorry that you too are unable to read things how they are typed Jay, you know, with the parts saying 'I don't mean offence' 'i mean this as construvtive' 'don't take this the wrong way'. Should try harder to make it even clearer in future. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Good luck with it all rack, have said you have made great progress. I'll keep clear of your journal now, I forgot how petty and misunderstanding some people can be. Not a dig at you rack.


Just to clarify, I just went through a number of your posts near the begining, which were negative or having a dig!! and not one of them say's, "I dont mean offence, I mean this as constructive critism etc" So before making statements like this you should check what youve wrote! Because at the end of the day everyone else can look back at them aswel..

When you first joined ukm I found you a really nice lad.. learning all about bb. I left the forum for a couple of years, when I came back, you had changed your name. You had also put on some size and good shape, clearly you absorbed alot of info on here and used it well. But I then noticed your posts, and you were a complete change of character. You seem to know it all, and look down on everyone else (having digs in Racks Journal etc) because of this I chose to aviod you and your threads/posts..

I only chose to step in this time, because apart from having digs at rack, Youve started to make him look like its all in his head and he's not reading it correctly!! another insult to rack!

Rack is one of the nicest guys on this forum imo... so do him a favour and stay out of his journal with your crap!


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> @Dai, no mate no running at the min. I kinda miss it sometimes though


cheers, just got me wondering as I'm in PCT and ran 1/4 mile and got shin and calf pumps


----------



## RACK

Drink more water, more water in = more water out. I could run pretty decent times at about 16st in pct with no splints


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> Drink more water, more water in = more water out. I could run pretty decent times at about 16st in pct with no splints


I wasn't out on a run I had dropped my 4x4 off at a garage in my village and had to run home as I was late, as said I couldn't bl**dy run  but yeh defo need more water


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Just to clarify, I just went through a number of your posts near the begining, which were negative or having a dig!! and not one of them say's, "I dont mean offence, I mean this as constructive critism etc" So before making statements like this you should check what youve wrote! Because at the end of the day everyone else can look back at them aswel..
> 
> When you first joined ukm I found you a really nice lad.. learning all about bb. I left the forum for a couple of years, when I came back, you had changed your name. You had also put on some size and good shape, clearly you absorbed alot of info on here and used it well. But I then noticed your posts, and you were a complete change of character. You seem to know it all, and look down on everyone else (having digs in Racks Journal etc) because of this I chose to aviod you and your threads/posts..
> 
> I only chose to step in this time, because apart from having digs at rack, Youve started to make him look like its all in his head and he's not reading it correctly!! another insult to rack!
> 
> Rack is one of the nicest guys on this forum imo... so do him a favour and stay out of his journal with your crap!


I changed my name because of trouble causers at work.

Me and rack has spoken PREVIOUS to this journal and THAT is when he said was sorry he had taken comments out of context and that when i say things i dont mean to cause offence, he already knew this, and knows i have no reason what so ever to have a dig, like i said i dont know him, your making out like he is my swarn enemy ad im doing what i can to have digs at him to pull him down and make him look like a mug lol. Isnt there an ignore function on this forum? I suggest you use it and block it from seeing my posts if you have such a problem. I am the same person i was when joined up, love bodybuilding, USED to love the banter on here and me and rack have had plenty in the past about bodyfat levels etc etc etc, was all good fun and he knew this at the time.

So i know you said you felt this great need to jump to Racks defence, he is a grown lad, he has said himself a line has been drawn under it, and so have I. Its done with, all a stupid misunderstanding so your post was pointless and just bringing it back up, no offence


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Drink more water, more water in = more water out. I could run pretty decent times at about 16st in pct with no splints


Do you take not of how much water you drink per day?

I dont and thinking about it im always thirsty, which apparantly is our body telling us were already dehydrated. I sweat BUCKETS in the gym, can wring my hoodie and vest out.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yes still up for a chest session. You can laugh at how sh1t mine is its ridiculous but has started growing well now with Jim helping me. Seem to have got training perfect now as i dont think i ever really understood what worked best for me.


----------



## RACK

hahaha dai get drinking!!!

Supra, I monitor my water constantly and find since being anal about it things have gone for the better. Scott made sure of it. I was taking between 5-7L a day and scott told me to get at least 6.5L a day from last week and it's nailed to the number. I have 700ml in a morning with first meal, 4L at work (1.5L when trainin and cardio but these aren't counted in total) and then 2L at night when home.

Way I think of it......... You wouldn't dare run a car engine without water would ya


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes still up for a chest session. You can laugh at how sh1t mine is its ridiculous but has started growing well now with Jim helping me. Seem to have got training perfect now as i dont think i ever really understood what worked best for me.


That's cos you panicked and always over thought stuff time and time again. If Jim has you doing what you're told and it's working then he's worth the money and then some. I'll get my orders from scott at the weekend and see when my chest day is


----------



## Suprakill4

JESUS! I dont drink anywhere near that. i would say maybe 3litres at best. My wee (yuk) is really dark at the minute too so ill definitely be upping that!

WTF!!!!!! I hope your not offending me by saying i overthink stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol 

Jim is well worth the money, i absolutely love bodybuilding again, he has worked wonders so far, even just on getting me eating an awful lot more solid food. i tried for months doing this on my own, it took him a week.


----------



## RACK

I nearly did put a disclaimer at the bottom (nodig)!!!

If your p1ss is that dark (like tren) then up your imtake, speak to Jim first though as it's his call. I feel like crap if I don't get enough water in me. I bet upping your water for a few days will see you drop a few lb


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> I nearly did put a disclaimer at the bottom (nodig)!!!
> 
> If your p1ss is that dark (like tren) then up your imtake, speak to Jim first though as it's his call. I feel like crap if I don't get enough water in me. I bet upping your water for a few days will see you drop a few lb


LMAO.

Well, it could also be the tren making it dark  I did up it actually when i dieted a little and felt better, god only knows why im not having alot still. Guess just forget.


----------



## Jay.32

Suprakill4 said:


> I changed my name because of trouble causers at work.
> 
> Me and rack has spoken PREVIOUS to this journal and THAT is when he said was sorry he had taken comments out of context and that when i say things i dont mean to cause offence, he already knew this, and knows i have no reason what so ever to have a dig, like i said i dont know him, *your making out like he is my swarn enemy ad im doing what i can to have digs at him to pull him down and make him look like a mug lol.* Isnt there an ignore function on this forum? I suggest you use it and block it from seeing my posts if you have such a problem. I am the same person i was when joined up, love bodybuilding, USED to love the banter on here and me and rack have had plenty in the past about bodyfat levels etc etc etc, was all good fun and he knew this at the time.
> 
> So i know you said you felt this great need to jump to Racks defence, he is a grown lad, he has said himself a line has been drawn under it, and so have I. Its done with, all a stupid misunderstanding so your post was pointless and just bringing it back up, no offence


I dont need to make out anything! everyone can see what youve posted, and from what I can see the only one in your corner is your coach Jim!

I dont need an ignore button just to ignore you... Im quite capable of ignoring you myself.. Ive made my point.. and youve done a fine job of making yourself look an a*se..

So you wont here from me again.. so dont send me anymore pm's or posts... all the best.


----------



## Suprakill4

Have a good weekend Jay.


----------



## RACK

Chest done! 130's for. Flat pressin as no spotter and 140's I can get in position but struggled a bit so. Dropped down to get better reps. 55kg per side on the hammer press and then found chest was busted lol had that numb feelin for rest of session but loved it. Sent pics to scott and there's improvements from last week that even I can see and from my avi pic. Doin cardio as I type and can't wait to get home as I'm proper fooked today


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent there's noticeable difference in short time. Sucks training on your own. Just going out the door to do legs and training partner is away  eminem and evanescence on iPod let's ave it!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Once I get to a certain point I change quick. Little things are happening daily. I've had my cousin train with me everysession for the last 4 years but he's had ops on both his shoulders this year and been out since march. I can get the odd spot in the gym but its been hard as hell trainin this prep on my own, especially with the weights I gotta lift. The db's are more awkward than heavy if that makes sense


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Racks doing ace
> 
> he just landed and is easily on track! Arms so much improved! Pics coming


What would you say has been the biggest factor in bringing racks arms up...?

Volume, weight, specific exercises ?


----------



## Suprakill4

Lats look stupidly improved. Biceps look like synthol the peak is really pronounced lol. (this is a joke because rack mentioned synthol before, don't get hump on jay, rack will definitely understand its a joke)

VERY impressive changes rack, chest looks fcuking thick as hell holding the kettle bell.


----------



## RACK

Synthol would have been less painful than the trainin haha I have short biceps so makes the peak look better

Done about a million weighted chins for the lats so they had no choice but to grow. As for the chest. Should be my best part when I lean out more


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I was just kidding anyway. Great gains best you have looked by far. Look very good for a fatty..........


----------



## RACK

I know mate, I remember the synthol chat

Defo the best I've looked and the strongest I've been....... Well, so far


----------



## Queenie

Looking like you're doing well rackster! Nice coffee stain too 

You should be the proudest pouter right now!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i can vouch for RACK's pouting prowess, never a dry night for him on a leeds night LMAO


----------



## Queenie

IB I hear there is photographic evidence of u attempting a pout whilst out with rack last year...??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

damn giggidy!


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> damn giggidy!


Fpmsl... You bunch of wasters  x


----------



## RACK

Tbh I'm still a handome tw4t even with a head the size of a pumpkin


----------



## Yoshi

Looking good rack... Didn't know buzz had it in him lol

Good progress mate done a lot over this past year


----------



## RACK

Cheers mac, told ya I wouldn't stay fat for long 

Dutch, you beat me to it hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk your uglier when bloated lol. As is everyone, my face is terrible when I hav extra weight on. Bet you glad to have it off! You feeling much healthier with day to day life like small tasks, shopping etc.


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA, I'll not lie, one of the main reasons I don't like gettin fatter is cos I lose a lot of my looks (I'm still a charming cnut though thank god!).

When leaner I look like a different person, I love being able to walk into a bar again and have girls just look me up and down and smile.

Plus Scott now lets me walk at the side of him and not 3ft behind! In fact I looked that good yesterday he made me spill my coffee (Yep coffee and not a strawberry frap!!!!) all over my Team Alpha bottoms just so I looked like I'd ****ed and jizzed myself so he looked better than me!


----------



## Dai Jones

dutch_scott said:


> View attachment 91405
> 
> 
> Previous weak points arms delts Lats addressed! Proud to coach rack!





dutch_scott said:


> View attachment 91410
> 
> 
> Kettle bell hypers
> 
> View attachment 91411
> 
> 
> Cheeky comedy shot lol


I know ya have 6 weeks to go but looking awesome mate, I'm not jelly not one bit


----------



## RACK

Just takes hard work and the right advice mate. As I've pointed out I'm the biggest, strongest and best I've ever been and the last 14months with Scott have taught me so much, we've still got a long way to go in 6 weeks though so not one slip up will happen


----------



## Suprakill4

I didn't realise it was so long you had been coaches by Scott. Def helps though, only 7 weeks in with Jim and made best gains I ever have so I hope I can do the Leeds show next year. See what I can put on in the next 8 months.


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, I started with Scott just after I came back from Zante with Lucy last june. First 6 months were to get my body working right, then BULK and now cut. The progress kinda speaks for it's self.

This is why I kinda laugh when people say "Oh why are you paying someone to help you", it's mainly because no matter what you know, there's always someone who knows more and Scott has forgot more than most have learnt. Ego and whatever people think aside the man is a flat out fookin genius and when he gets talking about stuff he's like dexters lab! The best thing about sunday was seeing how buzzin scott was with my progress.

Having the help stops me worrying/over thinking/over dieting/throwing the scales out of the window/headfookin myself.......... all for a bit of cash a month. I'm sure Jim is the same for you


----------



## RACK

dutch_scott said:


> Seems like a fooking eternity lol
> 
> Yh took a while after he crashed during prep to mentally pick him up , educate him how his body worked, gain the mental stimulus thru gym we needed then last 5 months taking it down!
> 
> *Be an amazing process never had a client be so religious with what I ask, however out of the box and reaping the rewards*


Love this bit!!!

Like I said yesterday, no point me not sticking to it or lying to you at all or we're both up the creek. Now get your a55 up here again


----------



## CJ

Need to find an eating establishment for Sunday night


----------



## RACK

There's loads in leeds mate, don't worry. I'll tell you now.......... you're gonna be starving hahaha


----------



## flinty90

Morning racked and stacked. hope you had a good weekend bro !!!


----------



## RACK

Heyup mate, had a busy one. Friday destressed meetin my best mate for a chat and I had a couple of waters (no diet coke for me now) in town. Saturday trained, bit of work on the car, went to see gemma. Sunday up at 6 and down all day with Scott, after fixing a tire that went at 80mph lol. Back home for 1030 last night and up at 5 for cardio, no rest for the awesome I'm afraid 

Hope you're all good bud


----------



## RACK

Delt session; top of head press, seated db press, one arm lat raise, cable lat raise, calves and abs with cardio after


----------



## RACK

I eat PB's for breakfast, you've seen this! Back at normal gym today too so can guage things better


----------



## Suprakill4

Go to wok on which is next to dimensions hairdressers just down from nandos. AMAZING!! Tell him I sent you an will probably get it free. My brother owns a cleaning business and we clean the hairdressers next doors and got good friends with owner of that restaurant. Top guy and the foods amazing.

Yes paying Jim is the best decision I ever made. It's worth it just for having someone to send ye workout logs to and I know I need to work damn hard as dont want to let him down too.


----------



## RACK

That's my main thing, I don't want to let scott down. It's fine me puttin up here "I can lift this, lift that, I've not cheated once on diet......" if I had then Scott would easily see this by how I looked and the weights I lifted. No point me lyin or I'd look a reight bellend


----------



## Suprakill4

Are you expecting a good result at the show. I know it's difficult to guess because don't know who else is competing.


----------



## RACK

As above, I couldn't give a sh1t what result I get for the show. Seriously. I'll not lie, I want to beat cj and I know he does me bt its a friendly comp between us. To be in with a chance of a good result in the u90's I'd need to look like my good friend IB and come on, I've made some good progress in 14months but to stand at the side of aaron......... Not happenin is it  I'll be far better than last time on stage and I think I'll shock a few with how I come in. But the end result is more to show how hard I can work and how good scott is as a coach.


----------



## RACK

Unless I lose a limb haha


----------



## Jay.32

dutch_scott said:


> The show result is irrelevant
> 
> This is a process
> 
> Old rack- burnt out and out of shape
> 
> New rack- in shape *and eats carbs*, no suicide cardio, weak points brought up and getting better and already leaner than for his last show so.... 1st or last, his self worth is huge!
> 
> Well see show day, condition proportion symmetry etc


Scott, first of all.. You have done an awsome job with rack, which Ive followed from the start.. You have also changed the way his body reacts and works..

Once the show is finished, How careful does John need to be with diet etc, to not let himself slip back... Will his metablism go back to what it was, before you changed things?


----------



## RACK

From my view I can now have a balnced diet, of course I'll ays have to watch carbs but hey I don't mind that. I can't and won't go back to eatin like I did and its pretty clear now I can just about eat what I want....... Within reason. We've found just what trainin, cardio and food my body likes and grows from so a few carbs aint gonna kill me like they once did. I won't be gettin any fatter than I am right now. We chatted about this in length yesterday


----------



## RACK

Yeah, I'm always red hot haha


----------



## RACK

The weekend weigh in is always fun haha

Nope, nothin has happened by chance at all. I've got books of my diets, training, lifts, pbs, aas, stims. I'm like rainman I have that many numbers in my head and wrote down

Last binge I had was the weekend you came up. Somethin like 18lb went on in 48hours but was gone in a few days


----------



## CJ

I'm in a similar place....my aim is to hit stage and look like I've had a good stab at it.

I'd like to beat rack just because we both got each other into this mess 

We both no size isn't everything but I'm pretty sure he'll be bigger, but we both have our strengths and weaknesses.

I genuinely want us both up there looking our best and I think it'll happen.

Shape, size, condition, judges opinion.......so many variables. And we all know how it can be fvcked up on the day, but with the coaches we have, that won't happen.

If I step on stage in goods nick, irrespective of result, I would have done what I set out to do......I'll have a fvcking blast up there with a mate and then see where I go from there.

I'm new to this but I think I can put on some decent mass on in the off season, knowing how my body works.

I'll be one of the small guys so it will be all condition for me, have to nail it !!

Who knows, we may both do really well.


----------



## CJ

@dutchscott

I think I would grow very well on the old templates we used. Looking back I didn't train as hard as I do now but still grew like a weed....


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> U were just learning how hard to push, yes would be interesting as your mentally further


You still competing this year ?


----------



## Suprakill4

You will be ahredddd if under 90kg. Jesus.


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Looking to be , was weighed under water at 94kg so gna slim sum parts down


Where's this gonna be at mate? In November is it?


----------



## Suprakill4

dutch_scott said:


> Looking to be , was weighed under water at 94kg so gna slim sum parts down


Could afford to lose a little on delts. Like fcuking bowling balls in the Avi. What was weight there?


----------



## Suprakill4

How on earth will you get below 90kg lol. Your mega lean in the pic at 109kg!!


----------



## RACK

Hams out, glutes out at 109kg....... Alpha 

Delts done, 220lb plus the bar on the smith was supposed to be 4 reps but did 5 so pb done again. Then lots and lots of reps on everythin else. Was pantin like a dog locked in a car at skeggy before cardio even began!


----------



## Suprakill4

I was the same today. Was high reps for me and drop sets. Delts felt like they were gonna fall off!!!


----------



## RACK

We sure did. Just found a pic of me a few days before we started the cut (see below)

No liftin today just cardio and low cal day. Wonderin if weight will drop slighty so I'll get a chgeat meal tomorrow after legs but tbh I'm not that fussed. Would just be a nice change. I can't remember the last time I had one


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Ha u had a roast other week pfft!
> 
> New diet emailed for week 6-4, changes in fat to carb ratio
> 
> Fading red meat out and adding in a lot more anti catabolic things in, Glutamine being the highest .
> 
> Lot more vitamin e to keep immuno suppression at bay


So you rate animal packs Scott ?


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Yes very much good anti oxidants
> 
> Always have clients use extra vit e as its vital to staying healthy


I've been using for a while and often wondered if they were worth the money. Seem to have an excellent profile though


----------



## RACK

You said a roast doesn't count haha

New diet will be started monday as instructed


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> I've been using for a while and often wondered if they were worth the money. Seem to have an excellent profile though


Good set of wheels on you there in your avi Cj


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Good set of wheels on you there in your avi Cj


Thank you jay


----------



## BodyBuilding101

CJ said:


> I've been using for a while and often wondered if they were worth the money. Seem to have an excellent profile though


Ive been wondering the same CJ, on my 3rd can of Paks now....i take them 'just in case' my body doesn't get all the vit/min from my diet but because their like bullets i always wondered how much of them are absorbed.

Animal Flex is a excellent for my joints, those are the 2 i use most, sometimes get omega when i can afford it.


----------



## CJ

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Ive been wondering the same CJ, on my 3rd can of Paks now....i take them 'just in case' my body doesn't get all the vit/min from my diet but because their like bullets i always wondered how much of them are absorbed.
> 
> Animal Flex is a excellent for my joints, those are the 2 i use most, sometimes get omega when i can afford it.


I'm going to stick with them mate..I use fish oils to help joints.

Must say, I don't enjoy swallowing the fvckers every morning


----------



## BodyBuilding101

CJ said:


> I'm going to stick with them mate..I use fish oils to help joints.
> 
> Must say, I don't enjoy swallowing the fvckers every morning


Im the same after my workout i take it with my pwo meal, swallow the 2/3 at a time....unfortunately one time they got stuck and choked, my mrs had to whack me on the back to help me out :laugh: Though now im used to taking them so i might as well continue :thumbup1:

How many grams of fish oil do you take per day? 2/3 months ago i damaged a tendon in my shoulder so been necking down flex, devils claw, fish oils to help recovery...plus i take evoo in my shakes as well, does that help with joints?



dutch_scott said:


> The acid in your stomach can easily disintegrate animal pills pal don't worry


Thanks Scott, appreciate that :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> I'm going to stick with them mate..I use fish oils to help joints.
> 
> Must say, I don't enjoy swallowing the fvckers every morning


LOL, i have been have 30 of them a day. i can swallow 10 at a time though so doesnt bother me.


----------



## RACK

Enjoyed not lifting yesterday, cardio and abs done and got under the bonnet of the car again, I've missed tinkering with cars massively as it totally chills me out.

Cardio done this mornin, weight dropped slightly and scott impressed with the progress pic I sent earlier as clear changes have happened since sunday.

Legs later and will post session once I get it


----------



## Jay.32

what you been doing with the motor mate?


----------



## RACK

Jay, sold my golf v6 4mo to my bro and bought my cousins 20vt gti. Needed a few little bits doing to it so I've been keepin myself busy and outta trouble by doing bits and bobs. Last night was to wash it and service the dump valve..... kept me busy for an hour

Scott, it's good lightin haha. defo symetrical on that pic


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Jay, sold my golf v6 4mo to my bro and bought my cousins 20vt gti. Needed a few little bits doing to it so I've been keepin myself busy and outta trouble by doing bits and bobs. Last night was to wash it and service the dump valve..... kept me busy for an hour
> 
> Scott, it's good lightin haha. defo symetrical on that pic


Nice.. get a pic up of it mate... I love vw's I have a Jetta at the mo


----------



## RACK

Here ya go mate, revo stage 1 remap, cat back ss exhaust, forge dv007p, piper-x panel filter, wheels and that's it for now, defo needs lowering but got a boost leek somewhere and it's hesitating atbout 3.5k revs.... widin me right up lol


----------



## RACK

I used to be a proper car geek mate, don't know too much about the 20vt engine but I'm a quick learner as you know lol

Anyway............ let's talk more about my 6-pack!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Thats a lovely motor mate...

Heres my VW family car lol. But it does carry my surf board lol


----------



## RACK

Niiiiice, air ride, bigger roof rack, 9j wheels and euro look the sh1t outta it!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> Anyway............ let's talk more about my 6-pack!!!


looks like more of a 8 pack


----------



## RACK

hahaha, not quite yet mate. Give us 5 weeks


----------



## dipdabs

I say more pictures of 6 PAC so we can check a few times if it's good or not


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> I say more pictures of 6 PAC so we can check a few times if it's good or not


Not into vw's then kay???


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> hahaha, not quite yet mate. Give us 5 weeks


close tho mate, question for ya Rack you mentioned before about ya gyno is that a lump or just puffy nips and whats ya plan if any to get rid


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Not into vw's then kay???


I would be betraying my baby sitting outside... My vauxhall corsa lol


----------



## RACK

I used to have a vectra sri if that counts lol

Dai, I'll have to live with it mate, haven't got the 2k to get it sorted, it kinda comes and goes. There's no real lump inside as I check often, had 3 docs check it and say it's not worth bothering about. We'll see how it looks when I get leaner and take it from there I suppose. It's strange as I look totally different in person than I do in pics, Scott can vouch for this


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> I used to have a vectra sri if that counts lol
> 
> Dai, I'll have to live with it mate, haven't got the 2k to get it sorted, it kinda comes and goes. There's no real lump inside as I check often, had 3 docs check it and say it's not worth bothering about. We'll see how it looks when I get leaner and take it from there I suppose. It's strange as I look totally different in person than I do in pics, Scott can vouch for this


thanks


----------



## Dai Jones

dutch_scott said:


> There is no lump when u see him in person this I can vouch for! Very odd


I only ask as I am in a simlar possition but I know I need to be lean to realy see


----------



## RACK

I think its just the way the light catches my chest as scott says its not there in person and there's defo no lump as such to feel


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> I think its just the way the light catches my chest as scott says its not there in person and there's defo no lump as such to feel


Ain't it great having abs 

It was an emotional moment when I saw mine for the first time last year


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> I remember the txt was like a mixture between Christ keto is hard but ooooh hello Abbs


I remember it very well....

Still use the pic on my fb profile


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Post it up mate as I'm
> 
> Not on fb anymore


Here you go bud, awesome use of light but they were definitely showing


----------



## defdaz

What lump?


----------



## dipdabs

Shall I post mine? Lol


----------



## RACK

Who's abs are they............... Oh they're mine, wait wut!!!! hahaha

The lump just comes and goes on pics, can't see it in person or on my avi but can on other pics. It's a strange one


----------



## Suprakill4

How come you sold the car mate? I regret swelling the supra two months ago. For a text yesterday from the new owner an he had it on the dyno to see what power I got it to by adding the single turbo kit, 401bhp at 10psi. Knew it was quick lol.


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Who's abs are they............... Oh they're mine, wait wut!!!! hahaha
> 
> The lump just comes and goes on pics, can't see it in person or on my avi but can on other pics. It's a strange one


Nomadic hernia ???  lol


----------



## RACK

I sold it cos the 2.8 was crap at short journeys and used juice like it was on a blast!!! The 20vt is cheaper to run as I don't even get it on boost most of the time unless I have a bit of fun. The v6 was a heavy beast. It was a lot better car the 4wd was awesome and I can't fault it, I just needed something cheaper, only paid £1300 for the 20vt

fawwwk that's some nice power from the supra, no wonder you're gutted


----------



## RACK

Kaywoodham said:


> Shall I post mine? Lol


Is that a trick question?????????? lol


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Is that a trick question?????????? lol


No lol but I won't fill up your journal with junk loll


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow bargain. I could never afford to run the supra, was ok off boost but come on, 400bhp it was on full boost non stop lol. Yeah was 220 standard so I didn't do bad doing all the work myself, only needed a better clutch an could have ran 18psi for around 500bhp.


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Shall I post mine? Lol


I'll show you mine if you show me yours......


----------



## dipdabs

U first lol


----------



## RACK

This is now "The RACK and Dutch Alpha show" with special guests forget bein a journal haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> U first lol


Yeah yeahhhhhh I ain't falling for that old chestnut.


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah yeahhhhhh I ain't falling for that old chestnut.


Um I'm sure u already offered me a different picture in a rep lol


----------



## Suprakill4




----------



## dipdabs

Mwahahaha


----------



## RACK

Legs was; leg ext, hack squat, leg press, smith squat, lunges.

Different session as mixture of high and low reps, they're tightening up now and after the cardio I was ringin my gym top out! Rest day tomorrow and back to normal chest and arms fri and sat


----------



## RACK

Yep, broke 14st barrier and a pic of 13st 13.5lb wasn't good enough for scott so a vid was then made lol

Cardio only day so limited water and a treat meal of enchiladas will be had after my 2nd cardio session and maybe a bit of cheese cake. Just shows how my body has kicked up a gear as I usually put on a few lb after leg and carbs day


----------



## Queenie

Did someone say cheesecake????? 

Well done on breaking that 14 stone! Must be a good feeling  what is your stage weight going to be? X


----------



## RACK

Just a slice or 2 lol

Haven't got a clue about stage weight, as long I look good I'm not too fussed


----------



## RACK

I'm gonna eat it naked whilst watching action films and porn at the same time!


----------



## defdaz

Well done buddy. To paraphrase Dutch's namesake... "You're one lean muthafvcker!"


----------



## Queenie

Ah ok... I wasn't sure if there was a plan for stage weight.

Liking the constant progress and good attitudes in this journal 

Nomoretalkofcheesecakeitsmakingmedribble x


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Dunno how but even after carb day rack has finally broken 14st so he's now got himself a cheat meal!
> 
> Water will be limited to 4litres as training day!
> 
> I made him video it!


What !!!! The great Scott Francis has admitted to not knowing why his client has dropped weight


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Yep, broke 14st barrier and a pic of 13st 13.5lb wasn't good enough for scott so a vid was then made lol
> 
> Cardio only day so limited water and a treat meal of enchiladas will be had after my 2nd cardio session and maybe a bit of cheese cake. Just shows how my body has kicked up a gear as I usually put on a few lb after leg and carbs day


Great job rack. Pretty much exactly the same weight as me


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> Ah ok... I wasn't sure if there was a plan for stage weight.
> 
> Liking the constant progress and good attitudes in this journal
> 
> Nomoretalkofcheesecakeitsmakingme*dribble* x


RXQ can you keep it for the adult lounge please :lol:


----------



## RACK

Caught you up now CJ, the 3st head start you had is over lol. Don't you go burning out these last 5 weeks


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> I'm gonna eat it naked whilst watching action films and porn at the same time!


:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Caught you up now CJ, the 3st head start you had is over lol. Don't you go burning out these last 5 weeks


Oi ****o....you've got about 3 years training on me...so don't bleet on about head starts Pmsl 

Burn out !!!! I'm just getting started.

I hope I'm convincing you because I'm trying to convince myself lol


----------



## RACK

Just banter mate, I know you'll be there


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Just banter mate, I know you'll be there


Mate this I know..I'm trying trash talk but I'm sh1t at it


----------



## RACK

Trash talk has been and gone and people thought we took ourselves seriously haha. We'll be the 2 blokes on stage holding hands and wantin to beat the sh1t out of each other for gettin into this mess haha

You do realise in the pose down we'll be right next to each other, sod the others on stage this is between you and I!!!!


----------



## CJ

We should do some sort of double act 

I'm thinking some free style 'diversity' sh1t Pmsl


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'll be at the leeds show... throwing tomatoes at the loser lol


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'll be at the leeds show... throwing tomatoes at the loser lol


We'll have to bring our own ammo


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'll be at the leeds show... throwing tomatoes at the loser lol


Just stay away from my mom you!!!! hahaha


----------



## RACK

We did have a little laugh about this on tuesday night the call went "Well you can still have a treat if you make it below 14st so don't count it out" my response "Awwww fook off pal, we know I got legs and carbs tomorrow and we both know you'll be gettin a text bitchin about me still not having a cheat!"

This is where scott laughed, said "Chill the fukc out and get cardio done!"

Low and behold a cheat meal is mine. Even though I had to send video proof hahahahahaa


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Just stay away from my mom you!!!! hahaha


She will be sat next to me again...ahhhh yes.....


----------



## RACK

Fook you and your gorgeous smile....................... aww I can't stay mad at you


----------



## RACK

Went to the sunbeds a min ago and noticed this in the mirror


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> Went to the sunbeds a min ago and noticed this in the mirror


What u have no head!!?


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> What u have no head!!?


LOL!!

Look brilliant, such a massive transformation. AND forearms look good, must be the lighting lol.


----------



## RACK

Kay, gotta be a joke about giving head somewhere????????????

Supra, can't beat the lighting in the sunbeds  yep come a very long way in a short space of time, transformed myself like Optimus Prime!!!!!!! (It was meant to sound more gangster than it looks!!)

Scott, wonder what they'll be like tomorrow morning after cheat meal tonight........ No doubt you'll have a text of my weight and a pic of me cupping my balls as per every morning you wake up


----------



## dipdabs

Too right  got to mention the head  looking great


----------



## CJ

I need to hit the beds !!!!! I'm a pasty ****


----------



## RACK

Kay, that's cos you like my face and my super hero jaw haha

CJ, life's much better with a tan mate


----------



## CJ

I'm always paranoid about my tats fading..

I'll slap sun block on them and hit the beds this weekend


----------



## RACK

TW4T!!!!!!!!!! Looks like I'll be gettin the red meat out then 

ps if this is a joke it's a sick one pal!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Big sigh!


----------



## CJ

Lmfao

Yeah okay...


----------



## RACK

Pr1ck haha


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Pr1ck haha


He's a tool....I would hunted Paul down lol


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL!!!!! I wouldve killed myself if i couldnt have a cheat i planned!


----------



## RACK

I'd have been sat there with the proper face on with a tiny piece of steak if he wasn't joking


----------



## Conscript

What cheat meal you having RACK?


----------



## RACK

Just some enchiladas and a bit of cheesecake


----------



## RACK

Yep, I finish work at 4, will be doing cardio straight after I get home so then a shower and get it cooked and will be had about 6pm at the latest. water is at the 1.5L mark at the min and I'll have 2L left to have by the time I get home to last me through the night.


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Yep, I finish work at 4, will be doing cardio straight after I get home so then a shower and get it cooked and will be had about 6pm at the latest. water is at the 1.5L mark at the min and I'll have 2L left to have by the time I get home to last me through the night.


Ive upped mine. Id missed that jim had already mentioned it. Im 2 litres in today and cannot stop weeing!!!!! another 2 - 3 to go!


----------



## RACK

You'll get used to it quick, more in = more out


----------



## Suprakill4

Yep, pain in the 4rse going to the toilet so much at work!


----------



## RACK

Laid on my bed feelin ill, 500g chicken, full pack of old el paso enchiladas, 2 slices of new york cheese cake. Sweatin like mad and will be doin stair sprints to the toilet I'm guessin.............. Should have had a carvery lol


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Laid on my bed feelin ill, 500g chicken, full pack of old el paso enchiladas, 2 slices of new york cheese cake. Sweatin like mad and will be doin stair sprints to the toilet I'm guessin.............. Should have had a carvery lol


Bet the ill feeling was worth it though mate! Im guessing you wont be having any cheat for the next 4 weeks!


----------



## RACK

Nah man I messed the sauce up makin them so it was kinda a gooey mess haha. I loved the cheesecake but could have left the rest. I'll enjoy the boost on chest tomorrow though

I doubt I'll be allowed another cheat now for the next 5 weeks but it really doesn't bother me, we've got a job to do!!!!!!!!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Nah man I messed the sauce up makin them so it was kinda a gooey mess haha. I loved the cheesecake but could have left the rest. I'll enjoy the boost on chest tomorrow though
> 
> I doubt I'll be allowed another cheat now for the next 5 weeks but it really doesn't bother me, we've got a job to do!!!!!!!!


Is it 4 or 5 weeks Sunday? Also where do I get tickets for it?


----------



## Keeks

Looking awesome Mr Rack! 38 more sleeps to go.................not that Im counting!


----------



## cas

RACK said:


> Went to the sunbeds a min ago and noticed this in the mirror


Chest looks much better in this photo mate


----------



## RACK

Liam, you can pay on the door mate. I did last year or you could go to ukbff website

Up for cardio this morning and got weighed before, weight was bang on what me and scott predicted so happy days. Cardio done, chest and hams later followed by cardio.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking extremely good John, how much cardio do you do am and how much post workout?


----------



## dipdabs

cas said:


> Chest looks much better in this photo mate


It does doesnt it...


----------



## RACK

BB101, I'll let scott anwer that one mate as I'm not sure if he want's it to be common knowledge

Kay, you'll make me blush


----------



## Incredible Bulk

YOU....BLUSH.... ***** please


----------



## RACK

You make out like I'm the kinda guy who can walk upto a complete stranger and motorboat them in 10secs flat............ wait wut!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

brother... you havent seen me do my slut drop yet...

LADIES... prepare to be wetter than the month of November


----------



## RACK

Hahahahaha if I see you do I slut drop I'll prob die with laughin or find a pole just to out do you!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## dipdabs

Lmao can I be there when this happens please!?


----------



## Queenie

Wtf wherever I look this morning it's all about the slut drops! X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL, bit of a trek from wales for you lil chick!!

queenie... must be the phrase of the day!


----------



## Jay.32

Incredible Bulk said:


> brother... you havent seen me do my slut drop yet...
> 
> LADIES... prepare to be wetter than the month of November


wetter than this fckin summer


----------



## RACK

Wetter than an otter's pocket!!!!!

We're gonna get low low low low low low low looooow!!!

Chest later and a lot of rest/pause strength training is on the cards. Should be awesome due to cheat meal last night and just what I need as my anger and temper is at an all time high, just about smashed the kitchen up last night making my meal. Bring on the barrel chest!

Inc smith, flat db's, hammer press, flat flies, abs and cardio


----------



## defdaz

This thread. :lol: :ban:

Rest / pause. Bring it on. Hint... VIDEO THEM.


----------



## defdaz

Video? Showing my age. Film them!


----------



## RACK

I've trained alone all this prep mate as my cousin/partner has had a double shoulder op and been out since march. HARD AS FOOK as the last 2 preps he's kicked my ass all the way through and kept me goin, now I'm proper strong and he dumps me haha

If my mate is there I'll get him to shoot a few clips on my phone


----------



## defdaz

Fuuuuuuuuuu, is he recovering ok?


----------



## RACK

Yeah, he should be back light liftin in a few weeks................ no doubt after I've done the show. Years of training and playing deeeeeefence at american football caused his shoulder joints/bones to kinda fuse together, he's been on high doses of tramadol for about 12 months. They did keyhole and cut/filed away the fused bits and now he's healing up fine.


----------



## RACK

HIIT after legs is interesting to say the least!


----------



## RACK

Just realised I've forgot my headphones for the gym and anger went through the roof, will have to pop home after work!!


----------



## CJ

See that would send my temper through the roof as well, at the moment.

Can't function without music


----------



## RACK

I'm having a p1ss replyin to this............ does that mean I'm holdin my c0ck talking to scott??????????? Friendship and coachin on a whole new level right there


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> I dont buy into this prep bollox at all!
> 
> All I found in prep is I had less time to do proper things with those close as food drink cv took over!
> 
> If man has temper he has temper
> 
> I have a horrific one doesn't change fro
> 
> Prep shoots or life just I choose when to let it go!
> 
> We all do!
> 
> The main reason racks done so well is he's used that high test temper and channelled it to gains no little rant in public or headphone issue is prep it's coincidence ur in prep when it happens!
> 
> Now go smash chest headphones don't lift iron!
> 
> I'm on the toilet pooing typing this btw


That is a very good point..just exaggerates it


----------



## RACK

We don't have a bath at work hahaha (ps I'm stroking myself sat at my desk now and makin a noise like that old perv from Family Guy!)


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> HIIT after legs is interesting to say the least!


Did it yesterday and nearly fell off the treadmill as my legs gave way at one point!


----------



## RACK

Treadmill for hiit???????? I've never rated that mate, the treadmill cab't speed up fast enough to get a good sprint out so 15secs sprinting turns into 30secs of build up.

Try it on the x-trainer or the stepper instead


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Treadmill for hiit???????? I've never rated that mate, the treadmill cab't speed up fast enough to get a good sprint out so 15secs sprinting turns into 30secs of build up.
> 
> Try it on the x-trainer or the stepper instead


I do 1 min sprint, 2 mins slight jog and at the end it felt like i was gonna throw up, so its good enough for me!


----------



## RACK

Ahhhh, yep that'll work


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Ahhhh, yep that'll work


It better had or I'll be killing myself for no reason!


----------



## RACK

Chest done and fooook me can tell I have carbs in me. Just a sweaty mess now while doin cardio!!! Can't wait to get home and get in bed!


----------



## Yoshi

Looking good broski in new avi mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha. Horrible ain't it.

Do you or have you had deep tissue work before mate? Hate my legs an hour the other day? The woman is an ex competitive bodybuilder so hit em hard and doing legs today the blood flow was incredible. Legs never had a pump like it and the connection with the excersise felt amazing every contraction. Hard to explain but was just great lol.

What you got to eat yet? I'm just having 250g chicken, 100g pasta, sweet chillis and 60g extra light mayo. Ooft!!


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Horrible ain't it.
> 
> Do you or have you had deep tissue work before mate? Hate my legs an hour the other day? The woman is an ex competitive bodybuilder so hit em hard and doing legs today the blood flow was incredible. Legs never had a pump like it and the connection with the excersise felt amazing every contraction. Hard to explain but was just great lol.
> 
> What you got to eat yet? I'm just having 250g chicken, 100g pasta, sweet chillis and 60g extra light mayo. Ooft!!


You prepping mate ?


----------



## Suprakill4

Am I ECK cj lol. I'm no where near big enough to prep for a comp, would look like a little boy.


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Am I ECK cj lol. I'm no where near big enough to prep for a comp, would look like a little boy.


Loads think this way but its just not the case most of the time


----------



## Yoshi

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. Horrible ain't it.
> 
> Do you or have you had deep tissue work before mate? Hate my legs an hour the other day? The woman is an ex competitive bodybuilder so hit em hard and doing legs today the blood flow was incredible. Legs never had a pump like it and the connection with the excersise felt amazing every contraction. Hard to explain but was just great lol.
> 
> What you got to eat yet? I'm just having 250g chicken, 100g pasta, sweet chillis and 60g extra light mayo. Ooft!!


Wish I could eat pasta during the week I love that stuff!

Sunday re-feeds though can back as much as I want 

I didn't think dieting would be hard but don't realise till dieting how much sh1t I was actually eating lol


----------



## RACK

Thanks mac, told ya the fat was there for a reason 

Supra, just had some eggs mate. As for deep tissue work, lucy used to do it for me all the time, hurt me like hell but did the trick.

Just been speakin to scott and the new diet starts monday with a little experiment saturday (please don't as details as I won't be sharing) looking forward to new diet as its clear my body is just on fire at the min. Everythin we ask of it, it just does #winning


----------



## Suprakill4

Nows the time to experiment for the final run in mate. Did she get qualifications or training to do it? Going to try and show missus how to do it, would save me money !!

CJ, I have a long way to go mate honestly, chest is lagging so much but another year should brin it up and will

Consider competing then.


----------



## RACK

I'm sure she was mate, there's nothin she wasnt/isnt qualified in with stuff like that.


----------



## RACK

ust settin out for cardio now. Got weighed before and back down to pre-cheat weight of 13st 13.5lb/88.9kg. Clear now how quick my body processes and uses food as we went to 14st 2.75lb yesterday.

Arms and forearms later


----------



## Patsy

Hiya J mate hows things? Just thought id stop in as i havent been in the journals for a while mate. Fairplay your looking slick in your avi mate you must be well happy?!!!

Havent read through properly yet mate as im on my iphone. When you on stage now?


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate. Its been a proper team effort and me and scott are buzzin at the results so far, 4st loss and strength up

We're 5 weeks out from tomorrow


----------



## Patsy

Mate seriously your looking much tighter than before, you must be chuffed with a 4st drop with the time span, scott certainly know his stuff, i cant fault you, im looking forward to the end product now mate and will be rooting for you per usual


----------



## RACK

Thanks pat

Yep, 13st 12lb after cardio so fat is meltin  half way thorugh arms, quick breather and its tri time. Will pop a cheeky pic up after too


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Thanks pat
> 
> Yep, 13st 12lb after cardio so fat is meltin  half way thorugh arms, quick breather and its tri time. Will pop a cheeky pic up after too


Aha .....finally...I'm bigger than you


----------



## Suprakill4

Done some compulsory pics when pumped mate.


----------



## RACK

Haha enjoy it mate 

Couple of pics from arm session. Weight dropped to 13st 12lb after cardio and I'm depleted to fawk!!!!


----------



## CJ

Good work rack


----------



## RACK

Yep, we'll defo have changed before the experiment. Look how I've changed since seein you sunday. #TeamAlphaTakeOver


----------



## Suprakill4

Coming along now.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking good Rack :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

How much muscle do you think you've gained over the last 12 months mate? What was your weight when you last stepped on stage?


----------



## RACK

Scott, what ever you've thrown at me the last 14 months I've given you right back. We know I'm not scared of puttin the work in. You say, I do. Its that simple. As for my dna and genes, I think we just needed to lift right to suit them, big weights and lowish reps sort me out. I'll do cardio til you get fed up of tellin me to do it

Liam, gotta be a good few lb mate. Last year I was 15st and weak as ****. Prob struggled benchin 80-90kg. Now I'll warm up with that. I finish my db bench warm ups with the 100lb dbs. Arms have finally grown, lats and back are thicker and legs are bigger overall. Got to be a stone of lean mass easy. No matter what people think or say I don't see how muscle can be kept as weight and strength drop. Ok in the last couple of weeks its differernt, I'm stronger than I was at 18st, that just screams that muscle has been put on. At the same weight, someone who's a lot stronger will usually be more muscular than another person at the same weight who's weaker.

Last time I got on stage I was 13st 7lb, I'm 5lb off that now and its clear to see from the pics I'm more muscular and leaner


----------



## Sharpy76

Looking great in those pics fella!

Subbed


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate

Just had scott do this pic too, on stage at 13st 7lb and today at 13st 12lb bigger, denser and leaner


----------



## Suprakill4

5lb off last stage weight lol crazy. You are considerably leaner already, you didn't seem very lean at all the first comp but I know you just wanted to do it for the bet or whatever. Better results this time.

I relate to what you say, when I started with Jim I kind of dieted for 6 weeks (15.10 to 14.5) and every single week I got stronger. It's about being clever about how you train and putting the effort in. I absolutely REFUSE to let my logbook beat me.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Need a bigger pic of your new avi scott as those delts/arms look ridiculously HUGE! What do they measure at??


----------



## Suprakill4

How do you mean it must p1ss off so many?


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott said:


> Sorry to hijack rack
> 
> I was 20st 3 there 10 weeks out
> 
> Arms taped at 23.1 they were 22 onstage taped several times and videos on fb! Shame I was so out of proportion
> 
> View attachment 92019
> 
> 
> That's why rack went with me yeh I can diet guys but my forte is packing on size aka rack and Cj , now Liam!


Skinny ku*t..

:whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah right ok. Was I one of them people you have logged ? Lol.

My abs are tiny but quite symmetrical. Do you work them rack? I havnt done one an movement in two years, only when I was wrenching eating chicken, was a good workout, the doms was killer. How can I get em thicker?


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott said:


> Least spell it with a c hahahah


Mate l would kill to look like that for my hols and you know you havemy repsect for the work you have done with these fella's as much as l respect them for putitng the work in.


----------



## RACK

I had a fair few people tell me I shouldn't have done the show, looked **** blah blah. These people actually think I take bb'in seriously and myself for that matter. Never once have I said "I'll look awesome" or "yep I'm gonna kick ass on stage and win" sh1t I'm just happpy gettin up there knowin the 1st time I went from a fat **** to a trim bloke and this time I'm gonna smash the last time I tanned up. I'll be honest, the only reason I want abs is to have hot girls lick corona, sambuca, tequila off them 

Me and scott have took a lot of negative comments and although they did drive me they did make me feel like sh1t too. Its not great havin people say I'm too fat and can't make it and on tm they made a bettin thread for me and cj and only a few backed me, it didn't feel nice I can tell ya. But now I kept humble and am gettin the job done and doin it royally 

I'm gaggin to see what me and scott can do in the last 5 weeks. No I won't look like cutler and won't be as ripped as muntzer but I'd like to see a few faces when I walk out up there lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right ok. Was I one of them people you have logged ? Lol.
> 
> My abs are tiny but quite symmetrical. Do you work them rack? I havnt done one an movement in two years, only when I was wrenching eating chicken, was a good workout, the doms was killer. How can I get em thicker?


Pic shows how small they are, want them to be more prominant when i cut next time, this was over two years ago i think. Think i had alot more fat to come off but i had only trained a year when i cut so just looks a skinny mess lol. Im limited to what i can do to train them too because of my glass back!


----------



## Suprakill4

Rack, you dont strike me as someone that cares what people think, or someone that needs backing and support. Your posts always reflect this but that last post is a curveball lol.


----------



## RACK

Mate, I don't wanna die like muntzer was the point I meant to make haha. I'll let you be the big spoon to make up for that comment when I see you next x

Supra, I train abs 3 times a week mate


----------



## J.Smith

Rack....

PLEASE dont take this the wrong way....cos i really don't mean it to be.

I personally dont think you look like your 5 weeks out...i think you should be leaner but then i dont know if your running meds that hold water, etc etc etc.....(JUST MY OPINION)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Milky

J.Smith said:


> Rack....
> 
> PLEASE dont take this the wrong way....cos i really don't mean it to be.
> 
> I personally dont think you look like your 5 weeks out...i think you should be leaner but then i dont know if your running meds that hold water, etc etc etc.....(JUST MY OPINION)
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Can l just say that l saw what Scott did with Liam and l myself have no doubts at all.


----------



## Suprakill4

J.Smith said:


> Rack....
> 
> PLEASE dont take this the wrong way....cos i really don't mean it to be.
> 
> I personally dont think you look like your 5 weeks out...i think you should be leaner but then i dont know if your running meds that hold water, etc etc etc.....(JUST MY OPINION)
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Nice disclaimer  lol

Im staying out of this...........


----------



## RACK

I don't mate. This is why when you meet me in person I'm exactly the same as I am on here

I've been bullied most of my life, I just shrugged it off got on with and learnt quickly how to take the pi55 out of others

But things can get to you when you have enough people sayin things to ya. The words don't break me or stop me from doin what I do but they sting me like they would anyone. I just like provin people who said I was fat, wouldn't make it, would never look as good as cj wrong. No one can say I'm fat now, can't make it or don't look as good as cj. My points have been proved but now I want more so I'll be havin more hell sent to me from scott haha


----------



## RACK

I don't mate. This is why when you meet me in person I'm exactly the same as I am on here

I've been bullied most of my life, I just shrugged it off got on with and learnt quickly how to take the pi55 out of others

But things can get to you when you have enough people sayin things to ya. The words don't break me or stop me from doin what I do but they sting me like they would anyone. I just like provin people who said I was fat, wouldn't make it, would never look as good as cj wrong. No one can say I'm fat now, can't make it or don't look as good as cj. My points have been proved but now I want more so I'll be havin more hell sent to me from scott haha


----------



## defdaz

J.Smith said:


> Rack....
> 
> PLEASE dont take this the wrong way....cos i really don't mean it to be.
> 
> I personally dont think you look like your 5 weeks out...i think you should be leaner but then i dont know if your running meds that hold water, etc etc etc.....(JUST MY OPINION)
> 
> What are your thoughts?


ARGH!

Sorry to keep harping on about this but there is no set point for when you are allowed to get on stage ffs!

Rack is already leaner than last time he stepped on stage so hence he's already stage ready, should he wish to compete.

Yes he can get leaner and he will but what the fluck is the point in saying whether someone looks '5 weeks out' ffs. Everyone seems to expect people to be pretty much in contest shape 5 weeks out it seems. Why?


----------



## RACK

J.smith, ask scott mate. He says I'm bang on where he wants me. I'm happy with how I look


----------



## Suprakill4

I know what you mean Rack but didnt think things even bothered you in slightest like me, i couldnt care less what anyone in this world says about me seriously. Alot of your posts talk about proving people wrong, wiping smiles off peoples faces, getting back at the doubters etc etc etc. Why not just do it SOLELY for the reason of enjoying it and loving the way you look, fcuk anyone else, it just makes you look a little bitter when you regularly say (scott has on some posts too) that you cant wait to prove the doubters wrong. Not a dig, just my opinion, i would never do anything in life to prove something to someone or prove them wrong, i do anything in life because i either have to, or because i enjoy it and want to, peoples opinions never enter the equation.


----------



## J.Smith

Oh i agree...Rack is looking the best he has done in ages! It was just a question. Wish i hadnt asked now. lol


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Can l just say that l saw what Scott did with Liam and l myself have no doubts at all.


Yep Scott got hold of me in the last 4 weeks of a cut and made massive changes to me, so 5 weeks with Rack and how Scott will know his body after training him for over a year is enough time to get him where he needs to be. Plus I don't think if Scott thought Rack was where he wanted him he would be telling us all on here how happy he is with his progress or telling Rack that he's happy either.

Also I don't think there's a set guide of how you need to look at 5 weeks out. Not all body builders are ripped by then, so it's hard to say he doesn't look 5 weeks out.


----------



## RACK

Supra, I do only ever do stuff for me. The wiping smiles of faces is just a bonus 

I don't get into the whole "oh you look x weeks out" thing. This goes back to the point supra made, I'm doin this for me. Its a friendly contest between me and cj. I've never said I'm makin it to the number 1 spot

If I'm a bit short, sharp, not chatty its cos I've just seen one of our horse put down and had to help drag him onto a trailor. I'll be honest, I've had better satuirday nights


----------



## RACK

The mad scientist and the bhb are gonna get serious


----------



## RACK

I'm a fookin lab rat by trade, I say this every weekend to ya when we chat........... Bring it!


----------



## defdaz

Facking love this thread, and I love Scott and Rack. No **** (well a bit) :lol:


----------



## CJ

All this not x weeks out is getting very boring.

He's busting a b0ll0.ck and looking great.

No smoke blowing just is what it is.

My front is prob on target but I reckon many would say my back is miles away !!!!! But I'm doing all I can, just like rack is.....


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Liam- kind words your go next now we know how to bring u 95% of the way there added size and pow ur gna be hard to beat.


I hope so mate! I'll do whatever you tell me and whatever it takes!


----------



## FATBOY

positive comment fly bye , its been a journy buddy thats for sure but the end is in sight and the goal will be achieved what more could you ask for

well done m8


----------



## dipdabs

Do I sense a little jealousy going on in here or is it just me? Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Do I sense a little jealousy going on in here or is it just me? Lol


By who?


----------



## RACK

FATBOY said:


> positive comment fly bye , its been a journy buddy thats for sure but the end is in sight and the goal will be achieved what more could you ask for
> 
> well done m8


MAssive thanks mate, always good to see you pop in as you're one of few who had faith in me


----------



## RACK

Cardio done this morning, another session later. Low cal day so I'll be even more grumpy. Just been and stocked up all food for next week and can't wait to kick things up even more and get more fat off.

Spoke to Scott and things are gonna get tough but I've done 14 months of this, 5 weeks is nothin


----------



## Smitch

I'm not one to really comment in journals mate but have been keeping an eye on your journals because if I'm honest, I didn't think you'd pull it off. The results are remarkable though and you have gone through a complete transformation so hat's off to you.

If Scott ever needs an advert, like one of those before and after shots, I think you would be it!

I've got no doubts now that Scott can have you looking A1 on show day so just make the most of it while you're up there, you deserve to be on that stage after the amount of work you have put in and if I was there I'd certainly be cheering you on over that stumpy little fvck CJ.


----------



## RACK

Smitch said:


> I'm not one to really comment in journals mate but have been keeping an eye on your journals because if I'm honest, I didn't think you'd pull it off. The results are remarkable though and you have gone through a complete transformation so hat's off to you.
> 
> If Scott ever needs an advert, like one of those before and after shots, I think you would be it!
> 
> I've got no doubts now that Scott can have you looking A1 on show day so just make the most of it while you're up there, you deserve to be on that stage after the amount of work you have put in and if I was there I'd certainly be cheering you on over that stumpy little fvck CJ.


Massive thanks for that post mate, really appreiciate it. I'm pretty sure a few people will have been in touch with scott after seein my pics and tbh it's clear to see why. OK I've followed orders but without his instrcutions Id have been spinning my wheels like a lot on the boards and wouldn't have got anywhere. How many can say they did a proper bulk then totally transform the way they look, I'm like Optimus Prime hahaha!

Me and Scott are a good team and best mates, but as I've said before when it comes to training then it's all business. I'll vouch everything I have for Scotts training and although people might remember his ego, it's the results he gets they need to concentrate on. The guy seriously is a mad scientist when it comes to the human body.......... I'm sinply his frankenstines monster!!


----------



## Smitch

RACK said:


> Massive thanks for that post mate, really appreiciate it. I'm pretty sure a few people will have been in touch with scott after seein my pics and tbh it's clear to see why. OK I've followed orders but without his instrcutions Id have been spinning my wheels like a lot on the boards and wouldn't have got anywhere. How many can say they did a proper bulk then totally transform the way they look, I'm like Optimus Prime hahaha!
> 
> Me and Scott are a good team and best mates, but as I've said before when it comes to training then it's all business. I'll vouch everything I have for Scotts training and although people might remember his ego, it's the results he gets they need to concentrate on. The guy seriously is a mad scientist when it comes to the human body.......... I'm sinply his frankenstines monster!!


I think even the mighty TSC will even give you (probably not Dutch though  ) a bit of credit!


----------



## RACK

Rab has already said he didn't think I'd come this far and said well done, I did spit my coffee out reading it, but he did say credit where it's due. He's witholding final judgement until he sees my shape on stage, which is understandable, but even for him to say well done means a lot to me


----------



## RACK

A humble post.................... #Alpha


----------



## Smitch

So what's the plan moving forwards after the show then mate?

Just crack on with the training trying to maintain size and decent condition, or looking to put any more size on?


----------



## RACK

Prob be the bodyfat I am now (avi pic) but a little bigger. As said many times, I don't want to be a bb'er. I'm more than happy with how I look now, love the attention I get and look better than 99% of guys in my life outta the gym. No mega bulks, no drastic cuts, just being big(ish) and lean is good enough for me


----------



## Smitch

Yeah, I think the look that you have now is more NFL player or UFC fighter type heavy athletic look than the traditional fraekish cartoon style of a BB.

Much better look in my opinion


----------



## RACK

This is the look I originally asked Scott for at the start and it began with his "Alpha Hybrid System" lots of BW exercisers, plyos, sprints, and I loved it. I've walking round in my old SPRAWL shorts now and look like a BIG middle-weight UFC fighter and current NFL player, this for me is THE best look. I don't want to walk like I've sh1t my pants and find it a pain to get nice clothes, I wanna look good in clothes but even better out of them, if that makes sense. I don't wanna be a mass monster, you put Jay Cutler and The Rock next to each other and you know 99.9% will go for the rock. Yes he's a big guy but all in proportion and doesn't look like a cartoon like you point out


----------



## RACK

You're such a b1tch darling 

Anyone who is wantin scott's coaching, then message him and quote "Team Rack" for a deal


----------



## RACK

Heavy........ Pfft I'll lift it and you know this! Hell week cometh!


----------



## RACK

I remember when you gave me the giant set on legs to do and me textin "mate I feel fookin vile, impretty sure aids isn't this bad!" 

I'll be doin my usual report on here while doin cardio after


----------



## CJ

Right you 2 dicks need to tone it down

Its like online pork sword swallowing


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Oh I remember the days before the Tm challenge win, a young Cj less popular, always up for pork sword swallowing, oh the old team alpha days *daydreams*


Oi I'm still game for it now


----------



## RACK

Cardio done and back and hams later; Weighted chins, db row, t-row, chins, wide pull down, sldl, lying curls, seated curls. Back will be lots of partial ROM and big a55 weights!

Diet has been started today so will defo be leaner by the weekend.


----------



## RACK

Hell week!!!!!! I'm ready!


----------



## RACK

Waking weight has dropped from saturday as well, post p1ss I was 13st 13.5lb saturday morning, this morning I'm 13st 11.75lb (88kg) Gonna be very interesting to see what weight and what I look like at the weekend with new diet in place. I can't wait!!!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Waking weight has dropped from saturday as well, post p1ss I was 13st 13.5lb saturday morning, this morning I'm 13st 11.75lb (88kg) Gonna be very interesting to see what weight and what I look like at the weekend with new diet in place. I can't wait!!!


Exciting times ahead rack


----------



## RACK

Damn right mate, me and scott have just come on boost........... now is the time to really kick ass!!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Damn right mate, me and scott have just come on boost........... now is the time to really kick ass!!


Lol.....you and your phrases...I need to get me some good ones


----------



## RACK

It's true though haha, these next few weeks are where it's all going to happen. Can't wait for weekend and not to look 4 weeks out


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> It's true though haha, these next few weeks are where it's all going to happen. Can't wait for weekend and not to look 4 weeks out


Got plans to look 14 weeks out 

Good luck with hell week


----------



## RACK

I'm buzzing at the min and just can't wait for things to keep happening, weight and fat is dropping, strength is still BIG so all is to plan.

Personal life is on total hold for the next 33 days, no drama, no worries, just liftin, eatin and cardio


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> I'm buzzing at the min and just can't wait for things to keep happening, weight and fat is dropping, strength is still BIG so all is to plan.
> 
> Personal life is on total hold for the next 33 days, no drama, no worries, just liftin, eatin and cardio


Christ.... wish I could do the same


----------



## Queenie

Morning Rack! what is this 'hell week' all about?? it sounds very exciting.

loving the attitude and thirst for more progress in here as always!


----------



## Queenie

dutch_scott said:


> We've not really hammer cv or dropped cals or smashed any truelly suffering stuff
> 
> And even the best dieter will tell ya or you can watch Olympia vids that to get shredded it's gna Hurt your gonna be hungry etc
> 
> So this is hell week
> 
> Calories drop
> 
> Cardio get more intense
> 
> Weights go up
> 
> Volume goes up
> 
> Carbs cut
> 
> So he works harder with less
> 
> Stims step up a notch as we've held off on them to avoid burnout!
> 
> Hard times don't last, hard people do #teamrack
> 
> #alphachronicles


bruuuutallll 

rack's gonna love u lol... but it's a clear plan and he's going into it with a postive mindset.

are they twitter hash tags?? if so, i'll lend some support over there


----------



## RACK

Just what Scott said, we've got the results so far by working hard. Now it's time to really kick ass and see what I'm made of!!!!

Now is the time it's gonna hurt as I've had it pretty pain free upto yet


----------



## JANIKvonD

good luck mate. changes to your physique have been unreal over the last few weeks....looking forward to seeing the end result :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

JANIKvonD said:


> good luck mate. changes to your physique have been unreal over the last few weeks....looking forward to seeing the end result :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy, want to really push now and see what we can do


----------



## RACK

So far so good, thought I'd be a lot more hungry than this. No doubt I'll feel it in the gym but meh, I wanna be chinnin with 60lb strapped to me. Well that's the target I've set myself as last time I had the 50lb db.


----------



## RACK

Chins with the 60lb db strapped to meand rowin withg the 150lb bd again. Well happy with the session and now poundin cardio out! Fook you hell week!


----------



## RACK

If you're Hades does that make me cerbarus hahaha


----------



## RACK

I do get lots of attention from my transformation but it kinda goes wromg when I open my mouth and the Sean Bean voice/accent comes out haha


----------



## RACK

Cardio done as always and it's HEAVY partial ROM on Delts, I'm gonna LOVE IT!!!!!

Top head press, DB press, seated side lat raise, ez upright row, super-set front and plate raise. Abs and cardio to finish


----------



## RACK

Thought I'd text you this morning bruv but it was 530am so you'd have been asleep and I'd have been in zombie mode lol

Weight today is 13st 10.25lb so 1.5lb drop from yesterday........ Fat is melting like a witch with water thrown on her!!!!!!!!


----------



## defdaz

60lbs?! Crazy sh*t! How many reps?!


----------



## RACK

2 sets of 6 mate, were a bit scrappy but get them out


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> 2 sets of 6 mate, were a bit scrappy but get them out


Scrappy or not..that still very good so close to show bud


----------



## defdaz

Sh*t me. Hero.


----------



## RACK

if we work it out that's only like me doing chins when I first started the prep at 18st seen as I've dropped 60lb. Although looking back at my log I could only do 3-4....... so I'm stronger now I guess 

The rowing with the 150's is better for me as I used to struggle a while ago with 100lb db


----------



## RACK

WHAT????? Retain all and even build muscle whilst in prep and dropping over 4st?????? The internets says this can't be done brah. Glad to hear Team Alpha say it can


----------



## RACK

Team Alpha-------- Producing the now asked for "RACK look" why did no one ask to look like me at 18st???????????

It's a Team effort I keep telling ya. Although I will take some pork scratching from ya when you come up


----------



## RACK

Delts smashed to pieces. Did my goal of 250lb plus the bar for top of the head pres and the side lats were done with the 50lb's 

Cheeky little pumped delt pic too. 13st 10lb so 3.5lb less than saturdays pics


----------



## CJ

Va va voom

Man doing good


----------



## RACK

CJ, cheers mate. I'm comin for ya now on the last stretch 

Scott, cardio is bein pounded ourt now. Told ya I'd chew hell week up and spit it back out! I'm a fookin PRIME!!!!!! Got myself wonderin though, if we're changin this much while cuttin and doin cardio then imagine what changes we can make after the show with mire cals and even bigger weights!!!!!! Team Alpha take Over brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> CJ, cheers mate. I'm comin for ya now on the last stretch
> 
> Scott, cardio is bein pounded ourt now. Told ya I'd chew hell week up and spit it back out! I'm a fookin PRIME!!!!!! Got myself wonderin though, if we're changin this much while cuttin and doin cardio then imagine what changes we can make after the show with mire cals and even bigger weights!!!!!! Team Alpha take Over brother!!!!!!!!


I wouldn't have it any other way buddy.

Beat compliment I can give you is that your pics give me a good kick up the ass.

I know that come show day, win or lose....we both would have given it our all

We'll have a riot up there nob nuts


----------



## RACK

We both know we aren't goin up there for an invite to the finals but our friendly little comp between us does count  we're walkin off after the pose down hand in hand haha


----------



## dipdabs

Ul be doing each others tans awwww


----------



## RACK

There's room for a little one back stage


----------



## dipdabs

RACK said:


> There's room for a little one back stage


A 5ft 2 little one? Lol


----------



## RACK

Errrrrm, that makes you as tall as CJ so you'll be fine hahaha


----------



## Irish Beast

Looking good mate. Just need those bottom abs to come through now and your laughing. Massive improvements from your first show pics. Keep it up


----------



## mal

fair doo's rack your looking the part now,hard work pays!


----------



## RACK

Thanks guys, still a good few lb to come off yet but I think I'll have dropped again tomorrow so we'll soon see


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Errrrrm, that makes you as tall as CJ so you'll be fine hahaha


Tool...

I'm a wee bit taller


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> Tool...
> 
> I'm a wee bit taller


U can't say something on here and not provide proof cj


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> U can't say something on here and not provide proof cj


Lol...what do you want me to prove


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> Lol...what do you want me to prove


Ul have to come here and prove how big u are  I mean prove how much taller than me u r haha


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> Ul have to come here and prove how big u are  I mean prove how much taller than me u r haha


Lol I'm a monster of a man at 5'7'' AND A HALF......that half is very important lol


----------



## Milky

Fat bastard.... :whistling:

Fu*k me Rack your looking fu*king awesome mate !


----------



## RACK

Oi you 2 go flirt somewhere else haha

Milky, thanks mate. Workin my ass off this week. Really want a drop every day so come the weekend I actually look 4 weeks out


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> Lol I'm a monster of a man at 5'7'' AND A HALF......that half is very important lol


You fvcking midget! Your only like 1-2inch taller then me!


----------



## CJ

big_jim_87 said:


> You fvcking midget! Your only like 1-2inch taller then me!


*sob......I know lol

Best things come in small packages though mate


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> Oi you 2 go flirt somewhere else haha
> 
> Milky, thanks mate. Workin my ass off this week. Really want a drop every day so come the weekend I actually look 4 weeks out


Ooow 4wks out this week... Getting close now buddy... How's the bum hole, flapping or calm still?


----------



## Milky

big_jim_87 said:


> You fvcking midget! Your only like 1-2inch taller then me!


Yeah my mrs said you were a short ar*e funny enough mate

:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

CJ said:


> *sob......I know lol
> 
> Best things come in small packages though mate


I def agree with this. Well in some cases lol


----------



## RACK

big_jim_87 said:


> Ooow 4wks out this week... Getting close now buddy... How's the bum hole, flapping or calm still?


I'm cool mate, seriously. Had a down week last week but nothin to do with prep, now I'm just gaggin to see what I end up lookin like up there. I've already smashed the goal to look better than last time and I keep changin daily. I seriously can't work any harder than I'm doin so will be good to see just what I can do in 30odd days


----------



## RACK

big_jim_87 said:


> Ooow 4wks out this week... Getting close now buddy... How's the bum hole, flapping or calm still?


I'm cool mate, seriously. Had a down week last week but nothin to do with prep, now I'm just gaggin to see what I end up lookin like up there. I've already smashed the goal to look better than last time and I keep changin daily. I seriously can't work any harder than I'm doin so will be good to see just what I can do in 30odd days


----------



## big_jim_87

Milky said:


> Yeah my mrs said you were a short ar*e funny enough mate
> 
> :lol:


As long as that's all she told you were still friends...


----------



## Milky

big_jim_87 said:


> As long as that's all she told you were still friends...


Bitch told me you'd just fu*ked off and not left any cash as you know, nearly had a connery !

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> I'm cool mate, seriously. Had a down week last week but nothin to do with prep, now I'm just gaggin to see what I end up lookin like up there. I've already smashed the goal to look better than last time and I keep changin daily. I seriously can't work any harder than I'm doin so will be good to see just what I can do in 30odd days


Good stuff.

My only advice is keep calm and try not to give a shyt lol my last show I looked my best and it was all down to me being chilled... I didn't even wanna do pompy lol only reason I did was after my poor show at the stars I said Id do the next show in the south of the country... So i did it because I said I would and didn't care lol just plod along n got it done didn't give a shyt till about 2hr pre stage lol then i was buzzing but didn't spill... All other shows I put the spill to stress and adrenaline... Never had any thing less then striated gluts the night before but smooth as Fvck on stage... The key is to do what you know you need to do and just plod along numb and not give a shyt about the show...


----------



## RACK

That's exactly what I'm doin mate. I get my orders and follow them to the T. I've got no dramas what so ever and if not at work, the gym or under the bonnet of the car I'm in bed. Everyone of these places is where I'm totally chilled. 30 odd days is a breeze now I'm lookin half decent


----------



## big_jim_87

Milky said:


> Bitch told me you'd just fu*ked off and not left any cash as you know, nearly had a connery !
> 
> :lol:


Lol yea i know... You know were i live tho lol i did think about it... Told you about the van? Lol so close to a 600 quid excess and poss man slaughter charge! Lol nearly smashed open door on motor way lol 55,50,45,40k dbs flying down the fast lane! Lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> That's exactly what I'm doin mate. I get my orders and follow them to the T. I've got no dramas what so ever and if not at work, the gym or under the bonnet of the car I'm in bed. Everyone of these places is where I'm totally chilled. 30 odd days is a breeze now I'm lookin half decent


This is the good thing of a prep guy... I like to do things my self so at the end of The day I have no one to give thanks to and no one to give credit to but the stress levels are higher... I talk to Brian a lot during a prep for reassurance more then any thing... He usually just says yea you doing the right thing or yea that'd ok that sounds good etc we share many of The same opinions etc. He has helped me a lot in the past, great guy and never asked for a penny for all the advice he has given me... Great guy to learn from.

But that's it... Learn from and use it in my own way.

Was thinking of a prep guy this yr for the Bits but I wanna do it my self... But can 100% see the perks to a prep guy.

Glad your head is in the right place as its the most powerful part of The body... Even tho its mentally controlling you that'd not were it stops! Mind over matter or it will Fvck you!... In the bum!... Won't even spit on ya for lube... Just bend you over as too weak from lack of food and dry Fvck your bum till your flat, smooth and look a cvnt!

Wow... Were did that come from lol


----------



## RACK

That was deep, especially with no lube haha. Although spit is god's lube


----------



## dipdabs

Wtf why is it just filth everywhere I look tonight!


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> That was deep, especially with no lube haha. Although spit is god's lube


So are period juices... Ha!


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Wtf why is it just filth everywhere I look tonight!


Lol some thing in the air...


----------



## dipdabs

Hehe I thought this was funny. Please guys never start kicking a ball around lol


----------



## RACK

This mornings cardio session is bein powered by SHM @ MKB. What a day that was 

No lifting today just cardio and fixin a few split vac pipes on my car so the thing boosts properly

Weight 13st 10.25lb so 1/4lb drop from yesterday


----------



## RACK

This mornings cardio session is bein powered by SHM @ MKB. What a day that was 

No lifting today just cardio and fixin a few split vac pipes on my car so the thing boosts properly

Weight 13st 10.25lb so 1/4lb drop from yesterday


----------



## RACK

Don't worry K, I hate football defo no chance of me playin that. I am thinkin of startin american football after this show though


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Don't worry K, I hate football defo no chance of me playin that. I am thinkin of startin american football after this show though


Getting popular in the UK that is...I like the idea of beknf super fit.

Tan !!!!! What you going for ? I've not la pro tan but I've heard mixed results...... .ao doubting my choice now.


----------



## RACK

My cousin who you met at the expo played it for 25yrs, he even broke his back doin it, now he's a coach in leeds so I might as well give it a bash. I loved the hybrid trainin and bein strong and super fit it what I really want with the bonus of lookin awesome

I'm just goin for jan tana mate. Only used dream tan before so just gonna use the popular one. Not sure Lucy will tan me up this time though lol


----------



## RACK

This is gonna be good this little comp with me and CJ. Sh1t's got real


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuk cj, look amazing!


----------



## CJ

Cheers bud.

I think me and rack have brought the best out in each other


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> Cheers bud.
> 
> I think me and rack have brought the best out in each other


Yeah mate. Your shape is really nice.


----------



## RACK

Gonna be good to see where we both end up


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Gonna be good to see where we both end up


Sh1t faced in a club I reckon


----------



## RACK

CJ said:


> Sh1t faced in a club I reckon


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Got through low calorie day yesterday without a prob, funny thing happened as I walked to asda though and bumped into Lucy. I tapped her to say hi and she had to double take as she didn't recognise me lol, you know you've got lean and changed when I girl you went out with for 3 years doesn't realise it's you haha.

Up and out for usual cardio today and awaiting Scott's orders to come through for legs. Weight has stayed at 13st 10.25lb but I think it will drop after the few carbs I'm allowed today as I reckon they'll get things moving. Will see what tomorrow brings on that front though


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> Got through low calorie day yesterday without a prob, funny thing happened as I walked to asda though and bumped into Lucy. I tapped her to say hi and she had to double take as she didn't recognise me lol, you know you've got lean and changed when I girl you went out with for 3 years doesn't realise it's you haha.Up and out for usual cardio today and awaiting Scott's orders to come through for legs. Weight has stayed at 13st 10.25lb but I think it will drop after the few carbs I'm allowed today as I reckon they'll get things moving. Will see what tomorrow brings on that front though


I've had that good feeling isn't it :thumb:


----------



## RACK

I just found it funny mate, there's no bad feelings towards Lucy at all. Plus she's seen me all shapes and sizes just never this lean, it was the "sh1t love you look ill....... preps working then!" comment that made me laugh the most.


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> I just found it funny mate, there's no bad feelings towards Lucy at all. Plus she's seen me all shapes and sizes just never this lean, it was the "sh1t love you look ill....... preps working then!" comment that made me laugh the most.


charming :lol:


----------



## RACK

She was in shock at how angled my face is now


----------



## defdaz

RACK said:


> She was in shock at how angled my face is now


Think she thought... ooooh.... >  ??


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> She was in shock at how angled my face is now


I wonder when the "I want ya back" txt start


----------



## RACK

Hahaha, she goes on holiday with her new fella on sunday so I can't see any of those texts happening soon. TBH it was really good to see her happy as it we both weren't in good places when we split. She know's all too well I turn into a mardy tw4t in prep so best place for her is with someone else right now


----------



## Suprakill4

She is with someone else already that she is going on holiday with?!? That didnt take long.


----------



## RACK

We've been split since feb time mate


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah right jesus time flies, didnt know it was that long.


----------



## RACK

Yeah  I was seeing Gem from end of march


----------



## defdaz




----------



## RACK

HAHAHAHAHA I'd forgot about that pic


----------



## RACK

Soooo tonight's gonna be fun!! Giant sets on legs; Leg press - hacks - box squats - lunges for 5 rounds I'm guessing this is due to me saying hell week wasn't that bad!!!! Leg ext after and seated calves then cardio after that.


----------



## Suprakill4

you getting crazy vascularity on legs when training? I am and im not vcery lean in the slightest, veins popping out all over looks insane, especially next to my big gut lol.


----------



## dipdabs

Rack u should do videos too, everyone else is and it teaches me how to do things


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Rack u should do videos too, everyone else is and it teaches me how to do things


Good idea but know he doesnt have a spotter at the minute and i wouldnt fancy videoing myself while on the leg press lol.

Some pics of the wheels would be good though mate once trained?


----------



## dipdabs

Ah he will have to send me different videos instead then lol


----------



## RACK

Supra, nope mate. My upper body gets mad veins at the min, can see 2 coming up from my groin to my stomach, all across chest and down my ribs but none on legs yet, veins are at the surface but legs are being stubborn, no doubt these will be the last place to come in on me as they've never been really lean.

Kay, I train on my own so don't have anyone to hold my camera haha. I'll just have to call you when you're in the gym and explain things s-l-o-w-l-y to ya as you're there haha


----------



## RACK

I'll see who's in the gym tonight mate and try get some

Kay.............. money shot???? hahahahahaha


----------



## dipdabs

That will do


----------



## RACK

Gimme 30seconds!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs

U take too long lol


----------



## RACK

Anythin over 20mins is classed as makin love too haha

Such a rancid session that giant set. I'm hobblin for cardio right now! I know how Jodie Foster felt in the accused after that!


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Anythin over 20mins is classed as makin love too haha
> 
> Such a rancid session that giant set. I'm hobblin for cardio right now! I know how Jodie Foster felt in the accused after that!


I think you put a 0 by mistake mate haha!


----------



## Queenie

Zero carbs? That's going to be torture! X


----------



## Suprakill4

Zero carbs. Hope he I pulling your leg rack lol. You ever had or had the starting of an abscess mate? Pretty sure got one in quad at minute. Really swollen red and hot. P


----------



## RACK

Scott, bring it!!! I've done prep on zero carbs before lol. Was great to chat last night and get a preview of next week. I'm looking forward to it! Have dropped you a text so will speak soon

Queenie, Not torture, fun! To get in condition I have to suffer. The more I feel hugry, tired, moan, hurt then the better I'll look! I go to bed starving, hurting and smiling. I know I can't work any harder.

Supra, it's no joke mate not a carb will be had next week. As for the leg, if it's sore and hurting then I'd wait a few days, hot shower and massage a lot. If no better then bang a big green in there and draw the barrel back, you'll see straight away if there's any crap in it. Some times when I use the same site a lot I get like a build up of gear that doesn't disperese. My left shoulder mainly, I just drain it, bang some anti-biotics down and it's always fine. You'll know you've got the crap out as you feel instant relief

Legs are sore today, kinda a dull ache to them.

Cardio in the rain done for the first time in aaaggggeees. I did have a smile though as I'm hopin everyone at creamfields gets drenched cos I'm missing it!!!

Had a massive chat with scott last night about next week and that will make hell week look like a week in ibiza!

Chest and abs later though so not all bad


----------



## liam0810

Supra fck messing about with it yourself like Rack AKA Greg Valentino! Get it checked out


----------



## RACK

Sorry guys, my bad. It was a long time ago I did it when I was very very silly............ and was seeing a nurse lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Thanks for the help. I took racks advice last time in delt, you remember lol? Drew out a milky thick substance, yuk! Ill see how leg feels tomorrow morning and get to a and e if bad, i have loads of amoxycillin in the cupboard, wander if to take them today.


----------



## RACK

Just see how it goes over next few days mate. Defo leave it til after the weekend


----------



## Suprakill4

My left quad, the right one on the pic notice how swelled it is and its much redder than it looks. sorry for hijack rack. Its killing to bend like mega tight.


----------



## RACK

I'd say you've most prob hit/damaged a nerve tbh. Keep stretching out and massaging over the weekend and see how it goes


----------



## Suprakill4

OK cool mate, ill do that and maybe massage it with hot water bottle too. Notice the marvel superheroes pyjama bottoms, OOOSH!


----------



## RACK

Yeah, keep the heat on it. I had the same with some CLP double strength primo a few years back. Had a lump for 2 months but no absess.

I was gonna comment on the bottoms but do kinda like them, I sleep naked myself haha


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Yeah, keep the heat on it. I had the same with some CLP double strength primo a few years back. Had a lump for 2 months but no absess.
> 
> I was gonna comment on the bottoms but do kinda like them, I sleep naked myself haha


Hopefully itll loosen up and dispers then mate.

HAHA they are awesome, have some superman ones too lol. Yeah i sleep in niff aswel, too hot in this horrible whether especially on tren! I was really ill last night maybe linked to leg, hallucinating that missus had anothert lad in bed with us?!?!? And that cat kept licking my toes but it was locked in living room lol. crazy.


----------



## RACK

Another lad in bed with you and your mrs........... that's a fantasy not a hallucination lol


----------



## RACK

Chest session through; flat db press, inc db press, inc smith, cable x-over, hammer press

Same rules apply to this earlier in the week, big a55 weights, partial rom to start then higher reps to really finish me off before abs and cardio


----------



## Suprakill4

HAHA it isnt, was getting angry lol


----------



## dipdabs

Do u guys have to talk about this stuff around me... Tut


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL, i was going to post the pic i took previous to that with a bit of scrot hanging out the bottom but didnt wanna be a tease.......


----------



## RACK

Faaaaaawk! Ok hell week has kicked in. Managed the 140lb db's for 2 sets on the the flat but mega plssed off cos yet again no spotter so dropped to the 130'd for the last set. Inc was done with the 110lb dbs. Even though weight has hardly dropped through the week my bf has def gone down. Sent a few pics for scott to look at with chest pumped so he'll confirm on deny my thoughts

Cardio bein stompped out now with shm in my ears and a big smile on my face!


----------



## RACK

Spoke to scott and he's more than happy where we're at.

Doin cardio now then off for a heavy arms session later on. Weight this just now was 13st 8.5lb / 86.59kg. Just the 4lb of lard off from last saturday then and only 1.5lb heavier at the min than my first show lol


----------



## Queenie

Good work boys! X


----------



## CJ

Looking top notch


----------



## RACK

Hahaha, you sneaky thing. I didn't think they were bein put on


----------



## mal

hows your back and legs looking like rack?


----------



## RACK

I'll let ya off, but only cos you're the boss haha

Legs are being stubborn Mal, size wise they're all good but just need to cut more. Back is good just gotta get last bits of fat off the lower bit


----------



## mal

RACK said:


> I'll let ya off, but only cos you're the boss haha
> 
> Legs are being stubborn Mal, size wise they're all good but just need to cut more. Back is good just gotta get last bits of fat off the lower bit


do loads of tensing that will help bring out cuts seperation,but you look great mate...


----------



## RACK

Thanks Mal, come a long way since starting this and so happy with results so far.

Scott, you know what I'm gonna say here.......... Bring it!!!!!! You know I'm down for doing some disgusting things to get lookin how we want so for the next 4 weeks it's hell time!


----------



## RACK

Quick arm pic from just now


----------



## RACK

I've just followed orders bruv


----------



## Suprakill4

Just been chatting to someone who knows you mate.


----------



## RACK

Who mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

Said you used to walk go round Rotherham wearing THE tightest t-shirts money can buy even when you was in your bulked state lol. Andy Roebuck mate.


----------



## RACK

Hahaha the cheeky tw4t. Nice lad is andy, say hi to him for me next time you bump into him


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Hahaha the cheeky tw4t. Nice lad is andy, say hi to him for me next time you bump into him


Im sat with him now. Work with him mate. He actually ouguns you on the chin front too mate! lol.


----------



## RACK

His chin and my jaw would be unstoppable


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL r8 dimple chin aint it. Says your looking well this time around.


----------



## RACK

The love I have for you can not be expressed on this post 

Can't lie......... I'm goin back to old skoll RACK for one day and one day only!

The back session that day and delts tuesday will be interesting with bein fueled by about 5 times the cals


----------



## Suprakill4

Muscles gonna soak them carbs up like a fcuking sponge.


----------



## Suprakill4

Do you know exactly what he is eating that day still?


----------



## RACK

I'm goin shoppin in a bit and well be clearin the asda out lol

I'll send scott a pic of everythin I buy for monday and it will be lots. With how depleted I am the chance of me puttin fat on is slimmer than posh spice


----------



## RACK

Weight this morning 13st 5.5lb / 85.2kg....... Smashing this prep!!!


----------



## RACK

I reckon we'll have dropped tomorrow due to non trainin day diet today so body is goin to be well primed to absorb every bit of food tomorrow. Its gonna be a sweaty day!


----------



## onthebuild

Alright mate apologies for the random questions but:

Any idea how much tickets for the leeds UKBFF event are likely to be, and if they are availiable to buy online? This journal came up when I googled it so thought i'd ask. I found the official website that gives Geoff Evans as the promoter and two numbers to call, but I havent been able to get through on either, i just hear 3 beeps and it cuts me off :confused1:

I'm presuming they wont be letting you pay on the night so just after some info from someone :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> I reckon we'll have dropped tomorrow due to non trainin day diet today so body is goin to be well primed to absorb every bit of food tomorrow. Its gonna be a sweaty day!


Is Scott dieting aswel?


----------



## RACK

You can pay on the day mate, that's what I did last year

Supra, I always say "we" as its a team effort


----------



## Suprakill4

Really? That's awesome. Let us all know when it's on...

Oh right ok rack lol


----------



## RACK

I knew this just wasn't my place to make public


----------



## onthebuild

RACK said:


> You can pay on the day mate, that's what I did last year
> 
> Supra, I always say "we" as its a team effort


Thanks mate, I'll go down and enquire in person then, nearer the day.


----------



## Suprakill4

Nice

One. What's it about?


----------



## dipdabs

dutch_scott said:


> Yep it's on in November on bbc1 and 3
> 
> View attachment 92680
> 
> 
> View attachment 92681


Can I tell all my friends you're my boyfriend please? Hahaha


----------



## RACK

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh right ok rack lol


I don't get the lol bit? What was funny sayin its a team effort?


----------



## defdaz

dutch_scott said:


> Yep it's on in November on bbc1 and 3


Looking forward to this mate, though it's a bit vain to have your own name tattood on your chest, dude. :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> I don't get the lol bit? What was funny sayin its a team effort?


Because when you say WE will have lost weight, he won't have whether he helps you lose your weight or not that's all. You wanna say we, that's fine, I simply don't get it. No drama.


----------



## defdaz

Suprakill4 said:


> Because when you say WE will have lost weight, he won't have whether he helps you lose your weight or not that's all. You wanna say we, that's fine, I simply don't get it. No drama.


You two are always arguing. opcorn:


----------



## RACK

Nah no arguing  think we just clash personalities. Does make the journal a bit more fun though lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Go fcuk yourself...........


----------



## RACK

Mwah, <3 u


----------



## RACK

Well tan and trunks ordered just now, should be here for next week


----------



## TH0R

dutch_scott said:


> Infact I am supra I'm in a tv show for BBC and they want me 88kg and shredded to hell!


Is it "I'm not a celebrity, get me out of here" :lol: :lol:

Couldn't resist


----------



## Milky

RACK said:


> Well tan and trunks ordered just now, should be here for next week


I have ordered my tan, 2 weeks at 35 c in Oludeniz !!

:lol:


----------



## TH0R

Milky said:


> I have ordered my tan, 2 weeks at 35 c in Oludeniz !!
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

dutch_scott said:


> Yes lol


They know what I'm like though. I will need more intimate pictures too for them to believe me


----------



## Milky

Rack do you have a high carb post workout feed if so what do you use ?

Looking for ideas for Turkey.


----------



## RACK

Milky, no mate. Only carbs I have is a small amount for breakfast on leg and back day, that's it


----------



## Milky

RACK said:


> Milky, no mate. Only carbs I have is a small amount for breakfast on leg and back day, that's it


Okey dokey mate, my god he's making you have it isnt he :lol:


----------



## RACK

I just don't need carbs like others do lol. I'm gagggin for the cheat day tomorrow but its more for mental pleasure than physical need. Think only had about 5 treat meals the whole prep. I just do what I'm told


----------



## Milky

RACK said:


> I just don't need carbs like others do lol. I'm gagggin for the cheat day tomorrow but its more for mental pleasure than physical need. Think only had about 5 treat meals the whole prep. I just do what I'm told


And this is why l asked Paul mate.

For me the structure and having to answer to someone be it Paul / Scott or who ever makes the world of difference to the structure of my training / doet etc.

Pathetic as it is that grown men need to be " told " some of us do and you know what, l do it gladly.


----------



## RACK

I'm pretty sure Paul likes to use cereal after workouts

Not pathetic at all. How are you supposed to learn if you don't ask


----------



## Milky

RACK said:


> I'm pretty sure Paul likes to use cereal after workouts
> 
> Not pathetic at all. How are you supposed to learn if you don't ask


Yeah we do mate but l am not sure if they sell Cocopop roks in Turkey.

what l meant by pathetic is as grown ups we shouldnt need telling what to do and answering to people but my god it works.


----------



## Milky

dutch_scott said:


> Well consultants wud be out of work
> 
> Trillion pound industry advice is!!
> 
> So makes more sense to learn and not waste time off others who can help!
> 
> Solicitors r glorified coachs as r we!


Yeah suppose your right on that scale.

It wasnt meant as an insult BTW, far from it.


----------



## RACK

Startin weight for cheat day 13st 4.5lb (1lb drop from yesterday) get me those carbs!!!!!!


----------



## GolfDelta

Milky said:


> Yeah we do mate but l am not sure if they sell Cocopop roks in Turkey.
> 
> what l meant by pathetic is as grown ups we shouldnt need telling what to do and answering to people but my god it works.


They def sell cocopops i'm just back from Oludeniz last week!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Not been in here for a while been on hols.

Looking good rack big respect to you for cracking on and ignoring the doubters!

You look in far better shape than last time you were on stage, you and Scott seem to have a great set up.

Btw Scotty you look bloody huge in that photo, any secrets to arms like that?

What the average Dutch Scott arm session?


----------



## RACK

Well carb up day done and dusted and man I'm full! Went a bit ott this mornin but spoke to scott and things were calmed down after training. Had more than enough to last me til aftet the show so I'm well satisfied. Will be back on normal diet tomorrow and hopefully gonna belt down to see scott for him to look me over too.

Will get weighed in the morning and see what the scales say


----------



## lightweight09

Well Rack havnt looked at your Journal for awhile but thought ill pop in to see how you are getting on and i cant believe the changes you have made good look with this year and what class are you doing?


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, really appreciate the post. We've defo come a long way and a lot further than I thinkeven. We thought lol

Aimin for u90's class. Was 84.8kg this mornin


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, really appreciate the post. We've defo come a long way and a lot further than I thinkeven. We thought lol

Aimin for u90's class. Was 84.8kg this mornin


----------



## RACK

Up and on the scales this morning and was 13st 13.25lb/88.75kg so just under a 9lb gain.

Hopefully off to see scott later just got a few things to sort first

Cardio done, back on diet and gaggin for delt session!


----------



## Suprakill4

9lb gain. nice.


----------



## clarkey

Just caught up with this Rack. You look fantastic mate what a great job you and Scott had done so far huge difference from your previous pics, really admire your determination. No matter what result you get you can always look back and say you have been the best you could be and thats all you can ask for. Good luck with the last few weeks.


----------



## RACK

Massive thanks for that post Clarky. Seriously means a lot mate

Scott, en route now brother!!!!!! Let's see if you can make me puke on delts again


----------



## RACK

Just landed at alpha hq at 88.75kg 13st 13.25lb


----------



## Queenie

Good work Rack and co. X


----------



## CJ

Good lad...rocking the brand 

Cracking job my man...looking nice and lean


----------



## Sharpy76

Look fantastic Rack!

Workout looked intense!!!


----------



## RACK

Absolutely brutal workout and defo felt it today

As you can see scott is well pleased where we're at

CJ, you better bring it to leeds mate


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Absolutely brutal workout and defo felt it today
> 
> As you can see scott is well pleased where we're at
> 
> CJ, you better bring it to leeds mate


Mate....don't worry about that 

Ticking along nicely here......:thumbup:


----------



## Craigyboy

Rack you look way heavier than 13 stone 13 in them pics seriously cut up, even in the relaxed pics, the separation in all the muscles is unreal!

surely you can't have much more to shred before comp time now?


----------



## RACK

CJ, I aint worried  haha

Craigy, not sure if I look 4 weeks out or not though yet mate so will just keep goin til scott says stop. I think bout 10lb off before carbin up will be about right. Want my condition to be bang on and so does scott. I'm so much better than my last stage outtin but I'm wantin more and more and more. Gonna be a HARD trainin last few weeks


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> CJ, I aint worried  haha
> 
> Craigy, not sure if I look 4 weeks out or not though yet mate so will just keep goin til scott says stop. I think bout 10lb off before carbin up will be about right. Want my condition to be bang on and so does scott. I'm so much better than my last stage outtin but I'm wantin more and more and more. Gonna be a HARD trainin last few weeks


Lol....you shouldn't be  I'm only a wee boy at 5'7.

Really looking good though pal. Well done, hard work is clear to see


----------



## TH0R

Great progress, keep at it, you deffo got the nads for it mate


----------



## Sharpy76

dutch_scott said:


> It was! Love killing clients off


Sounds good! Maybe i'll get the privilege one day


----------



## lightweight09

now then rack what have you did different this year to make all the great inprovments looking at your pics you have gained so much tissue


----------



## RACK

The answer is pretty simple to my progress, I worked with scott and I train and diet like a b4stard


----------



## lightweight09

you cant beat hard work and good look with the prep


----------



## RACK

Up and doin cardio as I type. Biy drained as I didn't get back to Rack Towers til bout 1220 then had to eat and get showered. Thank god its just cardio day


----------



## RACK

You beasted me enough yesterday, so much so that even the people in Ministry wondered how I was standing hahaha


----------



## defdaz

Think scott owes you 20% of any new client fees mate


----------



## RACK

defdaz said:


> Think scott owes you 20% of any new client fees mate


Nah, we've got a good deal going already lol


----------



## danny1871436114701

Looking the bollox Rack - not long now matey


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, told scott I want to look a lot better though and to give me some sick sh1t to do the last few weeks. He happily said yes!!

Got your fb masseage too but my phone is playing up and wont let me reply for some reason


----------



## NO-IDEA

Been following this since i began to cut, massive well done incredible amount of progress.


----------



## RACK

Thnaks mate, watch this space for the next 3 and half weeks


----------



## RACK

Cardio bein done as I type for the 2nd time today. Lookin forward to an early night tbh as leg day tomorrow


----------



## Jay.32

all still going well in yer J... nice one mate.. looking good in avi..


----------



## RACK

Cheers Jay, yep still trammin along mate and comin in nicely. I'm wantin more cardio just co sim bored at night but scotts stoppin me lol

Scott, had to send it to you, the lightin is awesome at the sunbed place


----------



## RACK

As if I would mate. I'm daft, not stupid lol


----------



## RACK

overlaid this morning, got out of the wrong side of bed, got wetter than a tent at creamfields doing cardio but now sat at work with 4 bottles of asda flavoured water with my happy face on. Not sure why as it's leg day lol. Will post up session as soon as I get it from Scott.


----------



## Dagman72

does scott give you your workouts for every body part and how long do you keep to it? Looking great mate in the new pic.


----------



## defdaz

Daily dose of inspiration, check! Thanks mate!


----------



## defdaz

PS 25 sets x 10 x alternating leg presses, scott just told me. :lol:


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate. I've got a little black book with every workout, rep, set, weight in it. Me and scott have logged everything we've done since july last year so it's easy to refer back to.

My days are always the same. Mon-back, tue-delts, wed-off, thrs-legs, fri-chest, sat-arms, sun-rest.

My workouts get sent to me the day I'm training said body part. Scott goes on my mood, how I feel, how much energy I have........ he takes into consideration everything that day and plans the workout round it. The guy is a fecking genius! He's Dr Frankinstein and I'm just his monster


----------



## RACK

Cheers daz hahaha, actually watched the vid of you leg training the other day while with scott. You're a fooooking unit mate!


----------



## defdaz

Aww thanks mate  That was a nuts idea. I blame kay! Hope he said lots of nice things about me lol!!


----------



## RACK

He's got nothing but good words about you, we're trying to sort out coming to train with you too as you're half way between us both so after show will be good to come have a session and a bite to eat


----------



## defdaz

Now that is a plan!! Dino's is a quality gym too mate, let's do it! Zack Khan is going to be doing a seminar there after the brits mate...


----------



## RACK

I'll speak with the boss later and I'm sure after leeds we can sort something


----------



## RACK

Leg session through; lying leg curls, standing leg curls, leg ext, squats, lunges. Abs and cardio after


----------



## defdaz

*cough* film it mutha fvcker!!


----------



## RACK

My bb is pants mate or I would. I'll see it I can tempt my cousin to come do legs and get a vid


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> My bb is pants mate or I would. I'll see it I can tempt my cousin to come do legs and get a vid


Be good if he can!


----------



## RACK

Won't be impressive, high rep day today so not like weights will be special


----------



## Suprakill4

doesnt need to be mate. Intensity .


----------



## RACK

You just wanna see me vomit don't ya lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Ha ha, no mate im fed up of doing that myself! Especiaslly when i have to curb my car wheels hammering it up the curb to swing door open and be sick.

Done it once on the supra passanger seat and took months to get that out!


----------



## RACK

hahaha, I nearly passed out doing delts with scott tuesday. The only sympathy I got was "gay!"

Fair play for puking in the supra, I'd have cried after doin something like that in one of the cars I loved. I'd pi55, sh1t and jizz on this gti at the min!!!


----------



## big silver back

Mate very impressed with your conditioning on this outing looking very good indeed, Scott has served you well fair play, looks like you've really gone for it this time!! well done and good luck


----------



## Big Kris

RACK said:


> hahaha, I nearly passed out doing delts with scott tuesday. The only sympathy I got was "gay!"
> 
> Fair play for puking in the supra, I'd have cried after doin something like that in one of the cars I loved. I'd pi55, sh1t and jizz on this gti at the min!!!


I like your style Rack!


----------



## Suprakill4

It was gutting, still had a stain when i sold it recently lol.


----------



## RACK

Big Silver Back, massive thanks for the post mate. Yep me and Scott work great together, I'm not gonna lie it's been HARD work but worth every bit of it. Bigger and far better than I've ever been and we both agreed we would pull out all the stops to get me on stage looking in good shape. Had to give it everything I had or it would be all in vain and I'd always wonder "What could I have done if I'd have worked 100%".

Big Kris, thanks mate


----------



## big silver back

Scott knows his stuff and with your work ethic it has worked out very well mate, you will be there feeling confident this time knowing you've brought your best package to date. Well done again very impressive.


----------



## RACK

big silver back said:


> Scott knows his stuff and with your work ethic it has worked out very well mate, you will be there feeling confident this time knowing you've brought your best package to date. Well done again very impressive.


He's like a mad scientist haha. Yep I know I couldn't have worked any harder or sacrificed any more. I even had to train and diet while in Ibiza, now that's dedication haha


----------



## Dagman72

Rack, how do you go about your cv, do you go on your heart rate, calories the machine claims you have done or just time or something else. Thanks


----------



## RACK

I just get it done mate, morning cardio is walking and keeping up with my dog, if I do hiit I spring like someone has a gun to my head, if after weights and on a treadmill or x-trainer then its at a pace where I can JUUUUUUST about talk without gasping for air. As long as I've got a sweat on I'm happy


----------



## RACK

I'm a scientist by trade and have a memory like Rainman, you're a lab trained mad-man!

We can both look back and know exactly what we've done to just about every meal too.

Next 3 weeks will be bang on and we'll both walk away proud after Leeds. Mission Accomplished and ready for the next Team Alpha challenge


----------



## danny1871436114701

RACK said:


> Cheers mate, told scott I want to look a lot better though and to give me some sick sh1t to do the last few weeks. He happily said yes!!
> 
> Got your fb masseage too but my phone is playing up and wont let me reply for some reason


No worries matey, just when ya ready, send ya number or text over...

Getting workouts daily must be pretty cool tbh mate, most likely never the same also not much time to think about session 

final hurdle now bro


----------



## RACK

a lot of people wouldn't be able to do it as they need everything wrote down for months on end. Scott know's me and knows how I work, plus he could send me "Mate, final week we gotta live of just eating dogsh1t to get glutes out!" and he knows I'd do it.


----------



## Taylor25

RACK said:


> a lot of people wouldn't be able to do it as they need everything wrote down for months on end. Scott know's me and knows how I work, plus he could send me "Mate, final week we gotta live of just eating dogsh1t to get glutes out!" and he knows I'd do it.


Haha lol shows how much trust you have in him mate.


----------



## RACK

thing is, he has to trust me the same lol

It's funny everytime we meet up as his first words are always "faaaawwk man, you've changed!" Got there tuesday and within minutes I was half naked and he was taking pics haha

He'd be able to tell within seconds if I wasn't doing as I was told and if I wasn't I'd make us both look very silly and be wasting his time


----------



## RACK

I'll gladly admit I HATE high reps!! Legs pumped but different than normal. Cardio bein done now


----------



## RACK

3/4 way through cardio and must have had 3 police cars slow down and look me for some unknown reason

Chest day today and looks like my mate from the gym will be trainin with me. Shame it could be a volume session as I'd love to get some proper weight lifted by him. He's bout 12 st and always has the best abs! He just needs some size on him


----------



## Queenie

It's because your jawline is criminal... Obviously


----------



## RACK

I got so many comments about my jaw on sunday when I was out "god rack you look sooo much better now, love your superhero jaw" haha

I think its cos I was wearing a t-shirt and not a hoody. I was that pis5ed off how cold it was I just carried on walkin. Gotta love prep temper


----------



## CJ

86.7kg this morning....

I'm going for classics or u70 lol


----------



## RACK

13st 6.5lb / 85.68kg for me mate


----------



## Big Kris

RACK said:


> 3/4 way through cardio and must have had 3 police cars slow down and look me for some unknown reason
> 
> Chest day today and looks like my mate from the gym will be trainin with me. Shame it could be a volume session as I'd love to get some proper weight lifted by him. He's bout 12 st and always has the best abs! He just needs some size on him


Thats probably because you have your posing trunks on and a pair of running trainers


----------



## RACK

Thong for cardio mate, always a thong!


----------



## Big Kris

RACK said:


> Thong for cardio mate, always a thong!


This is where i have been going wrong!!!


----------



## RACK

hahaha

On a different note it's pretty clear to see just how Scott has totally changed my whole body, and not just the look.

Monday was a cheat day and I'll be the first to admit I went crazy in the morning, packed about 600g carbs away before 10am, called scott and he put the brakes on it and just dripped carbs in after, total for the day was arounf 800-900g total. Last year I'd have swelled like crazy, put about a stone on and it would have stayed on along with massive bloat. Pics Scott put up of me on here were took tuesday so the day after mega carbs and it's pretty clear I didn't bloat. Weight went up about 4kg and has come back down this morning to just over what I was monday. Said it once and I'll say it again, the man is a foooking genius!

Got some good plans to put in motion after the show too but those will be uncovered after the 23rd, can't lie I'm well excited!

Although my temper is on a hair trigger my mood is cool and I'm just purely driven for the show, all my life has been put on hold for the next few weeks!!


----------



## RACK

Chest for later; flat db press, decline press, inc flies, cable x-over. Will do abs and cardio after.


----------



## Tinkerbella

RACK said:


> Thong for cardio mate, always a thong!


Whoa, whoa, whoa, it's not true unless there are pictures :whistling:


----------



## RACK

No pics of that in here, I'd get really upset if someone said I didn't have a nice ass. That would be crossing THE line!!


----------



## Tinkerbella

You can text them then and I will vouch for your honesty :innocent: hahahah


----------



## RACK

hahaha, I don't send those kinda pics!!! Plus I'm keeping my head down and outta trouble, sure my fooking virginity has grown back it's been that long.......... fookin prep!


----------



## Tinkerbella

RACK said:


> hahaha, I don't send those kinda pics!!! Plus I'm keeping my head down and outta trouble, sure my fooking virginity has grown back it's been that long.......... fookin prep!


Its your bum in a thong, I will be, amongst several hundred people seeing you in a posing pouch in a few weeks....hardly porn pics JR PMSL :laugh: Anyway with the best will in the world your like a brother so you can keep 'those kinda pics' lolololol!!

Grown back hahahaha


----------



## defdaz

600g?! What did you have, two massive cheesecakes?!


----------



## RACK

It would take me an age to type out mate haha


----------



## defdaz

AWESOME


----------



## RACK

Chest done and pressed the 130lb db's pretty happy seen as had a bit of an upset stomach today but will be fine by next week. Seems to play up every couple of months so glad its come now than the last week of prep

Can't wait for show now too as startin a new gym after it. Fed up of the one I'm at now but scott knows all the kit so easier to plan workouts for last bit of this. Feelin good today, well apart from my stomach haha


----------



## RACK

You'll be fine by sunday mate


----------



## RACK

Usual cardio typing. Weight drop again this mornin of 3/4lb so 13st 5.75lb defo some water on due to bein a tad poorly though. Arms later and gonna add in some heavy ab work too

On another note, Massive well done to Gemma! Our target stage weight for bikini was 120lb, this mornin 3 weeks out she hits 119lb (8 and half stone) so got 21 days days to tighten up even more! Proud as she done EVERYTHING I told her. Dropped just shy of 2stone and tripled her lifts!!!


----------



## Tinkerbella

Wow - well done Gemma! Well done to both of you - what a great day Leeds is going to be for you matey


----------



## RACK

I'm just uber proud of her!

Arms, abs and cardio done. Just had a message from scott too. "Carb cycling over, zero carbs now til carb up pal" this gave me a fookin evil smile on my face, shlts got real now and I can't wait to see how I change in the next 3 weeks. I'm just buzzin for it!


----------



## RACK

You know me well now mate, you said we've already smashed how I looked last time, I told you I want more! Let's get medievil now!


----------



## RACK

Quick pic of gemma, fully relaxed


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> Quick pic of gemma, fully relaxed


She looks good mate, both of you have done well. :thumbup1:

Laughing at the dog in the back ground, basking in the sun with closed eye, lazy fcker


----------



## Suprakill4

How the hell did you let that one get away? She looks amazing. Body is fantastic too.


----------



## RACK

Bb101, murphy was just chilled. The 4 legged tw4t has got his hams and glutes out so he's just showin off

Supra, she's sat next to me now mate, she says a big thanks for the comment


----------



## RACK

After the earlier message from scott just been on the phone with him goin through the fine points of the diet. Gaggin to start back zero carbs again, not that I've been havin loads but I seem to fell even more livly without them so hoping for more strength

Also asked about doin extra cardio but got told a very stern "NO!" I'm havin to hold myself back from doin it as all I want to do is train

Was plannin a weekend a nice call from the dazzler means I could be in shef later. Stayin in makes me want to do cardio so goin out will keep me from poundin the streets lol


----------



## RACK

Ahhh so that kinda cv is fine then


----------



## Suprakill4

She had made amazing gains mate serious dedication.


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate. Seriously she's as dedicated as me. 3 more weeks to really bring her in now


----------



## gymjim

Rack- read through the journal and have to say that it's been a great read, to see your progress etc. Seems scott has helped a hell of a lot, but without your determination and work ethic then it would of been pointless him giving the advice he has given u.

Just a quick question- you used to be freakish about carbs- what is your current daily diet? must be very strict but is it to the Gram?

etc? just go over it with me so i get a insight,

Thanks

jim


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the comments mate 

As for the diet, its a Team Alpha secret I'm afraid. My body now accepts carbs and uses them as it should but it took 6 months work to get it right.

My diets are always to the gram, I'm anal about them as I'm kinda oicd with it. I have to be or I'd not know why things weren't happenin. That's the same if I'm usin a coach or doin my own plan

My plan would be no good for you as its tailored for my body


----------



## RACK

I didn't mean it like that haha

Look at before and after pics, constant progress  just wait til we build a new RACK after leeds


----------



## RACK

Decent night but wide awake, havin to follow orders and not do any cardio to tire me out. Cardio only and low calorie day tomorrow


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Rack what are you on mate?

I mean your energy levels seem to be high for someone who is cutting for a comp, i would have thought it would be the opposite; you'd be knackered all the time from doing cardio, weights and being on a low cal diet. :confused1:

Im knackered from doing 1 workout in the morning, though it does last 2 hours [30-45min cv, 1 hours weights etc] and by evening time im dying to get to bed, :laugh:


----------



## Daggaz

wts the plans for the new rack like ? eager to know ha ha


----------



## RACK

Bb101, I'm just a dedicated cnut mate lol. I don't care if I'm tired, have no food, injured, fed up I have a job to do so I get it done. I'm in the best shape of my life, people say I should be tired and weak. Pfft I'm wide awake and liftin more than ever. Prep is all in the head, I never walk in the gym and think "I can't lift that" I just get it lifted. With cardio its headphones in and get it done lol

Weak mind = weak body. It really is as simple as that. Take trainin with scott tuesday, started with behind neck pressin and my left shoulder gave way at 100kg. I was that mad and angry we jumped on the smith and I repped with 140kg for top of the head press. I've put everythin I've got into the last 14months and if I don't get on stage and make an impact I'll walk out leeds town hall and straight in front of the first bus I see. I can't explain just how driven I am.

Daggaz, plan now is 0 carbs. That's it lol


----------



## RACK

And for the record I train for 2-3.5 hours a day depending on the session that day


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> Bb101, I'm just a dedicated cnut mate lol. I don't care if I'm tired, have no food, injured, fed up I have a job to do so I get it done. I'm in the best shape of my life, people say I should be tired and weak. Pfft I'm wide awake and liftin more than ever. Prep is all in the head, I never walk in the gym and think "I can't lift that" I just get it lifted. With cardio its headphones in and get it done lol
> 
> Weak mind = weak body. It really is as simple as that. Take trainin with scott tuesday, started with behind neck pressin and my left shoulder gave way at 100kg. I was that mad and angry we jumped on the smith and I repped with 140kg for top of the head press. I've put everythin I've got into the last 14months and if I don't get on stage and make an impact I'll walk out leeds town hall and straight in front of the first bus I see. I can't explain just how driven I am.
> 
> Daggaz, plan now is 0 carbs. That's it lol


Repped mate :thumbup1:


----------



## gymjim

RACK said:


> And for the record I train for 2-3.5 hours a day depending on the session that day


I was always under the impression 30mins to a our training each session is suffcient, or is that a myth also like yolks are bad for your health!


----------



## RACK

Bb101 thanks mate

Gymjim, its a massive myth although I train more than once a day, the 2-3.5 hours is my total trainin for the day. The myth about yolks is even bigger, egg yolks are an awesome source of fats


----------



## CJ

I dont agree with this prep is all in the head statement.

I am amazed at the energy you have but no matter how mentally strong a person, you reduce their calls below maint and add in cv etc........then no mental power changes the fact your fvcked.....mental power gets you through it but it doesn't eliminate or change the parameters of prep...i.e low food + high cv + busy lifestyle = EXHAUSTED 

Don't take this as a dIg at all mate, it isn't.....just another perspective, after all we all deal with things differently.

Mentally, I'm very very strong (blowing my own trumpet) and get things done but I still feel the lathergy etc


----------



## RACK

No dig taken mate. Thing is I feel totally different prepin this way than I did last year prepin with paul the same way you're doin. Last year (and my journal will back this up) I felt like the walkin dead. There's pics of me lookin like a zombie and people were serious worried at how tired I was, I know EXACTLY how you feel. Prepin this way with scott I feel brand new. I wish it was bull and I was doin it to mess with you as sometimes I see how tired you are and I feel guilty puttin how alive and strong I feel. Feeling like this beats any refeed window I'd get a week cos I don't feel like I'm draggin my a55 waitin for that window to come

I mentioned this last week in you're journal though and this is what fasinates me. We're both gettin the job done but in totally different ways and its awesome the progress we've made but I wouldn't swap you preps for the world. I've been where you are now and know how tough it is walkin round feelin like you've been dug up

Anyway, you can send me a pic in a bit of all your refeed food, ya tw4t knowin I'm now carb-less til a few days out haha


----------



## RACK

Back down to 13st 4.5lb, same as I was last monday so clear water I'm holdin from the dodgy tummy is well on its way out. Can't wait to see what droppin carbs does in the next few days


----------



## RACK

Better pic of gemma from yesterday


----------



## CJ

Jesus...really.


----------



## Daggaz

dutch_scott said:


> I hope Chelsea etc get the same energy u do but I do an my Supps and food timing and session lengths to make sure clients don't die an energy death at this point
> 
> As my good pal Scott Alexander showed me u can have energy on low cals and high demands
> 
> He trains 2 hours cv and 1 hour weights Ontop of 12 hours of global business and remains 4-5% all year
> 
> Over the years with motivational techniques and having four to five diets and routines Allows me to build a metabolism which means your not ****ed come low body fat
> 
> Tbh layne norton says the same on his twitter and so does Charles poliquin.
> 
> I studied the body and got into plenty of debt learning this like a mechanic does a car so I'd be damned if it was wrong.
> 
> For example
> 
> Fat carrys9 calories per gramme
> 
> This yield is 2.1 times that of carbs which is 4 cals per gramme
> 
> This via heat process !
> 
> Let me
> 
> Explain not p
> 
> Blow my own trumpet but I know my stuff and can prove why rack feels like this
> 
> Example
> 
> 1000 calories = 1 kilocalorie = 1 kcal = the energy it takes to raise the temperature of 1kg of water by 1°C ...
> 
> Called specific heat capacity
> 
> Now if we change tw macros to fats which are quickly broken down and used by the body over just simply dropping carbs, u can clearly see how once that furnace is lit energy is ZERO problem
> 
> Keeping a cell hydrated an keeping that metabolism hot means leptin stays high
> 
> Lean people have higher leptin if macros controlled with a view to giving off energy! My fat and protein diets do this.
> 
> Just a snippet of what we did. Rack can show emails where i fortold of this.
> 
> Not a macros are equal and in ketosis fats are just as used an utilised as carbs so no reason to loose energy till your either sub 6% where visceral fat is low or dehydrated .
> 
> @defdaz to back up the science


Gd stuff matey love out like that


----------



## RACK

Told you all he's like a mad scientist. None of my progress has been by accident and we both have pages and pages of data, diets, training routine to back it up


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Told you all he's like a mad scientist. None of my progress has been by accident and we both have pages and pages of data, diets, training routine to back it up


That's what I meant....I'm 3 weeks out and he expects me to understand that lol


----------



## Raptor

I don't often pop in the journal section, hell i can't even keep my own journals updated but this a real good one mate! Some awesome progress, i may even come down to the show day as a pal of mine is going too


----------



## RACK

It would be great to meet you rap if you came

Once the metabolism is workin properly the things you can do with the body are brilliant


----------



## Keeks

Cant believe its 3 weeks today!!!!

Gemmas looking amazing, well done to both of you! :thumb: Thats a fantastic loss! How tall is she? Hows she feeling about show time?


----------



## RACK

She's 5ft 6in keeks. She's gaggin to get up there now. Not done too bad to say she only started proper diet and training 10 months ago. Thanks for the comments on her, I'll pas them on now. After this she's wantin more muscle for next year already


----------



## defdaz

Good review of LCD here:

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/86/2/276.full

It basically agrees with dutch.  The body does take a little while to fully gear up to using fatty acids and ketones for energy rather than carbs but once fully engaged there's little issue. Even a nice carb heavy meal once in a while doesn't affect lipolysis too much. Sure muscle glycogen levels decrease a bit but nothing to get too worried about.

Protein intake kept high helps prevent muscle catabolism too. It's all good baby.

We were never intended to consume so much carbs as we do today. Insulin is basically a defense mechanism designed to prevent blood sugar levels going too high during the sporadic fruit gluts. It was never designed to deal with such high and consistent daily intake of carbs. It's no wonder that after a while insulin sensitivity decreases, leptin sensitivity decreases, and we get diabetes , obese, CHD etc.

Carbs (too much carbs, at least) are bad, mmkay?


----------



## defdaz

dutch_scott said:


> Good post and yea hence why rack has the energy it has, thank god for me we times the cross over right plus held back on stims so he had them if he felt a dip in energy and focus!
> 
> Dinos ASAP


Thank god for you indeed pmsl! :thumb:

Yes mate, sort it out! I got told I'm the biggest (or one of... nah) guy there yesterday so I'll have my alpha position to defend from you two


----------



## RACK

I love the science behind everythin we've done


----------



## RACK

We'll sort a session soon daz, will be a top day!


----------



## defdaz

Yeah, I'm really looking forward to being made to look like a complete fat fvck next to you two. :crying: :lol:


----------



## danny1871436114701

dutch_scott said:


> I'm 91kg nothing alpha left but Abbs and quiff!
> 
> Upto rack sooner the better?


91kg mate, jesus you been dieting?


----------



## RACK

Soon as show is done I'll be up for comin down. What about 1st weekend in october, just to pencil it in?


----------



## RACK

More pleasing look to the masses too. The point I made the other week. I don't wanna walk round look like I've shlt my pants and struggle for clothes. Walk round, constant abs out, look like every piece of clothing is tailor made and be fit as hell. Like the pro mma look

Quick before and after pic

From nov to now, 25lb dropped and nigh on trippled strength. She was curlin the 30lb dbs for 10 reps earlier and on a low carb day today


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> She's 5ft 6in keeks. She's gaggin to get up there now. Not done too bad to say she only started proper diet and training 10 months ago. Thanks for the comments on her, I'll pas them on now. After this she's wantin more muscle for next year already


She really has done ace in that space of time, well done Gemma!  Lol, only 3 weeks now and it'll fly.


----------



## RACK

She says a massive thanks keeks and can't wait to see you there

She's done awesome. Spent the first 4 months gettin her body workin right after years of binge drinkin and not the best diet, clean food but not enough and then how that this isn't weight watches and the scales aren't the be all and end all. Switched to carb cycling in march and she loves it


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> She says a massive thanks keeks and can't wait to see you there
> 
> She's done awesome. Spent the first 4 months gettin her body workin right after years of binge drinkin and not the best diet, clean food but not enough and then how that this isn't weight watches and the scales aren't the be all and end all. Switched to carb cycling in march and she loves it


Fantastic! Exactly, the scales arent everything, and can be the biggest head fooook in this game, well for me anyway!  And bet she feels brilliant from it too, and getting on that stage is the icing on the cake! Cant wait to see her there too!


----------



## leeds_01

RACK said:


> Bb101, I'm just a dedicated cnut mate lol. I don't care if I'm tired, have no food, injured, fed up I have a job to do so I get it done. I'm in the best shape of my life, people say I should be tired and weak. Pfft I'm wide awake and liftin more than ever. Prep is all in the head, I never walk in the gym and think "I can't lift that" I just get it lifted. With cardio its headphones in and get it done lol
> 
> Weak mind = weak body. It really is as simple as that. Take trainin with scott tuesday, started with behind neck pressin and my left shoulder gave way at 100kg. I was that mad and angry we jumped on the smith and I repped with 140kg for top of the head press. I've put everythin I've got into the last 14months and if I don't get on stage and make an impact I'll walk out leeds town hall and straight in front of the first bus I see. I can't explain just how driven I am.
> 
> Daggaz, plan now is 0 carbs. That's it lol


fckin good effort mate - solid attitude - spot on


----------



## RACK

Keeks, she's fine with the scales now lol. She's just waitin for her bikini to come so she can see how she looks in it

Leeds, thanks mate. Its the only attitude for me to have. I wanna win this little bet with me and cj more than anythin else in the world right now, same as cj does. Its gonna be close but makes it more interesting then


----------



## Tinkerbella

That before and after is great snaps of Gemma - what an achievement and I will be cheering at Leeds for her (possibly you as well)!!


----------



## RACK

Oh thanks lol

Well I'm havin a nice chill out before settin off for cardio session number too. I've got a nice 90min route that fits in great with a live S****y Tunes mix but as always scott has limited me, so might just have to remind myself of how good SHM were at milton keynes bowl as that mix is shorter

Will be speakin to scott later to finalise diet and stuff to start tomorrow


----------



## RACK

2nd cardio session done! Spoke to scott but forgot to ask about tomorrow as he was busy tellin me about the carbs hed had today, cheers mate lol


----------



## gymjim

Where you from up north Rack and where do you train? im currently in yorkshire but travel around the midlands alot wit work


----------



## RACK

Scott, up and plan started now.

Jim, I'm in rotherham


----------



## RACK

Team Alpha wake up crew!


----------



## RACK

As mentioned, new protocal started, carbs dropped and back will be trained later on today.


----------



## RACK

Back session for later; DB rows, bb shrugs, tbar row, low pulley row, close grip chins, db shrugs followed by forearm and calf work then cardio

Finsihing work early too so I'll have the gym to myself which will be miles better


----------



## RACK

Rowin with 150's, 2 sets zero carbs in me and depleted. Bring on the serious stuff!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Its tough love! There's nothin you can throw at me to stop me or even slow me down! Bring it!!!!!!!!!!!

Cardio time again after the session. Strength was good and still rowin with the 150lb db so happy with that


----------



## RACK

HAHAHAHA, you won't break me


----------



## RACK

Weight this mornin 13st 2lb / 83.6kg and lookin tighter. Can't wait for delts later!


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> Weight this mornin 13st 2lb / 83.6kg and lookin tighter. Can't wait for delts later!


What is your weight limit bud?

Fvck 83.6k? That's well light cant be much more to go till at limit?


----------



## big_jim_87

Also can I ask what was the point in getting so heavy in the off season?

Would you say you lost any lbm or was off season just messy!?


----------



## RACK

You're best off asking Scott about the weight mate, I'm leaving it all to him. Plus I'm zero carbs and have been since my carb up last monday, I'm totally depleted

As for gettin so heavy it was needed to get my body/ metabolism working back right again after nearly 2 years harsh dietin on not much food. We went into it in depth a few pages back, believe it or not the bulk was kept pretty clean. Not sure I'll have lost any lbm as I'm as strong now as I was at 18st


----------



## RACK

With last weeks carb up I put a good few kg on (obv dropped off again now), so can't see it not happening when we carb up before the show plus I'll have Scott with me for the last few days to force carbs down me as well


----------



## RACK

Will call you later and get everythin wrote down ready in the little black book.

Can't wait!


----------



## big_jim_87

dutch_scott said:


> U know the limit!


I dnt lol that'd why I asked... Is it in here some were? If so Im no good at following journals lol. I thought he was doing Classic? Height to weight ratio limit?

1-i dnt know how tall he is (near 6ft at a guess)

2-i dnt know what the classic requirements are any way lol

So I dnt know what weight he can, will or even wants to comp at... So please tel me lol


----------



## Irish Beast

cant believe a fat cu.nt has abs!

Keep pumping pal


----------



## Irish Beast

cant believe a fat cu.nt has abs!

Keep pumping pal


----------



## RACK

I'm 5ft 10in so weight limit for classics is 83.8kg, I'm just under that now but again fully depleted. Come on Jim, keep up how many more times do I need to say this is purely a bet between me and CJ, I'll be entering the same class he does (unless he pulls out a complete curve ball). I don't care who else is on stage with me, this is between me and CJ 

Irish Beast, HAHAHAHA, Thanks mate. I'll buy a new cardigan to celebrate!!!!

Scott, as said I'll speak to you later to get plans in order


----------



## big_jim_87

dutch_scott said:


> So as a ghost I'm not looking on racks tm where u comment about him VRs Cj which litters his and Cjs journals?? * a rye smile consumes dutchs face*
> 
> Beg forgiveness if I'm wrongly assuming Youv broke the mould and were being genuine but he's only ever been doing under 90s with Cj


No i didn't know... Lol I thought they both doing Classic as they are (or so I thought) a massive diff in height? Cj is like 5.7 (saw him at Kent classic and know he is short like me) and Rack i thought was about the 6ft mark? (not sure just looks tall in pics) that'd why I thought they were classic... There the height is not an issue as weight to height ratio...

If dnt know what Cj is on scales but if he is also about the same weight and much shorter he has more mass? I know he has a nice shape and is ****ing lean at this point...

Genuinely not being a cvnt but if they ain't classic id never have put them in same class...

Again with out being a cvnt, learning what I have just now my money would be on Cj all the way.

Rack- sorry nite a dig I promise I dnt know class etc

Again if Im allowed an opinion and allowed to state it in here Cj is the better physique (imo and to my taste in physiques)

Scott- was actually a genuine div and sware i dnt keep up enough to know the facts lol got my own prep to think about


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> I'm 5ft 10in so weight limit for classics is 83.8kg, I'm just under that now but again fully depleted. Come on Jim, keep up how many more times do I need to say this is purely a bet between me and CJ, I'll be entering the same class he does (unless he pulls out a complete curve ball). I don't care who else is on stage with me, this is between me and CJ
> 
> Irish Beast, HAHAHAHA, Thanks mate. I'll buy a new cardigan to celebrate!!!!
> 
> Scott, as said I'll speak to you later to get plans in order


Said the same thing to loads......this is just about 2 knobs who managed to twist the others arm and get their a$$ on stage lol


----------



## RACK

Nothin has been taken as a dig at all. I like seein and hearin opinions when they're bein put across in the right way

Of course if we're the same weight then cj will look bigger due to himbein shorter, theats not a dig. That's fact.


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Nothin has been taken as a dig at all. I like seein and hearin opinions when they're bein put across in the right way
> 
> Of course if we're the same weight then cj will look bigger due to himbein shorter, theats not a dig. That's fact.


Im pretty sure you would have taken it as a dig from me if i said it the exact same way lol!


----------



## CJ

I'm 5'7'' 

I didn't feel that much taller than you Jim. When we met


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> I'm 5'7''
> 
> I didn't feel that much taller than you Jim. When we met


Lol 1-2 inches isn't much of a diff... At least that's what try to tell every one in the changing room lol!

Plus I may well of had my Nike air max on... There my tall trainers! Haha! Im a good 5.6 in them ****ers! Yea boy! Lol!


----------



## RACK

Supra, the other week I was havin personal issues and that's when it all kicked off in here and was the last time jim came in. Its clear you and me wind each other up for some reason but it is kinda funny. There's no way I can take "at the same weight cj will look bigger" as a dig from anyone. As said, its fact. I'm too chilled and focussed to just get the job done at the min to care what anyone else apart from scott says. People who've seen me in person agree I'm lookin good. Jim has seen cj and says he looks good so there's no arguments or digs to be had. Its just gonna go down to the day and who looks best


----------



## CJ

Evrty time we meet you always feel much taller than me....I hate it lol


----------



## bowen86

LETS GO RACK!

#BRINGTHEPAIN!


----------



## RACK

Cheers Bowen, pain = suffering =condition. Its all part of our plan!


----------



## big_jim_87

Rack- you know how you feel... Lol try n keep up with a busy journal hay isn't yours... Its hard! Lol i gave up on 90% of the journals I try to follow lol

Mine is slow mover (as Im a cvnt and no one likes me now i dnt talk about 5g plus aas lol) and I just about keep that cvnt updated

Even if i knew the answers to the questions I asked you know full well nothing stays in your head during a prep... Ill prob ask you the in 2-3 days what the weight limit is again and what class are you doing and how tall are you lol

P.s. You look taller then 5.10... All the pics i see of you with other ppl... You mist know a load of dwarfs lol as i thought 6ft easy... Even in the pics next to Scott he is what 6.2? You didn't look 4 inch shorter then him in that... Lol did you have your Air max on too? Lol


----------



## RACK

I love how I'm still the underdog tbh, just drives me even harder


----------



## RACK

My mate I'm always outwith is 5ft 8in so I look taller than him, in the few pics with scott I'm stood I few inch closer so look taller than I am. Pics are all about illusion


----------



## RACK

Waitin for "looks ****" comments lol


----------



## Suprakill4

This place is more hostile than the bronx.


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Waitin for "looks ****" comments lol


Why?? Do you think you look sh1t????????

#confused.


----------



## RACK

If I thought I looked shlt I wouldn't be doin the show and I'm sure scott wouldn't either


----------



## Suprakill4

what do you mean "waiting for look sh1t comments" then?


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> If I thought I looked shlt* I wouldn't be doin the show* and I'm sure scott wouldn't either


I thought you had said serveral times that you dont care how you looked or something along those lines, it was just a bet between you and CJ that is all. Fcuk knows my memory is garbage.


----------



## RACK

Cos there's always someone ready to put "doesn't look x weeks out" and so on. Was me bein clever mate, its fine no need to get confused


----------



## RACK

Hahaha, oh mate you're priceless. Between me and cj or not I wouldn't get up there lookin like I did the first time on stage


----------



## Suprakill4

Ok.


----------



## Suprakill4

RACK said:


> Hahaha, oh mate you're priceless. Between me and cj or not I wouldn't get up there lookin like I did the first time on stage


Why? you didnt look out of place you said?


----------



## RACK

Shall we meet up and talk this out face to face mate? Can't be assed to keep typin shltty replies toeach other


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL, Sh1tty replies, your fcuking doing it again!!!!!!!! At what point did i type anything remotely sh1tty to you then????? I asked simple, easy to understand questions, that i simply wanted to know the answer to. Ill pop in here time to time to see your progress but talking to you is too hard work, its like being back at school mate, stop taking everything the wrong way, i know i forgot to put disclaimers but how you read any of them comments as negative is insane. Good luck with the comp....


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, see you at leeds if you're there

Delts for tonight; Seated smith partials, seated side lat raise, cable side lat raise, seated db press with a pause then abs and cardio after.


----------



## GolfDelta

Keep it up Rack looking well,as is CJ,really interested to see how it turns out on the day!Seems to be plenty of mind games in your thread just now,stay focused(not that you need me to tell you that!)


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, it's interesting between me and cj as we've done totally different ways of prep. Both working great but it's all about the final result at the end of the day.

I still want to take him out side into the car park after and have a scrap with him for coming up with such a stuuuuupid bet but it's been good fun and the journals have been entertaining


----------



## CJ

Ill warn you...I'm a dirty fighter


----------



## RACK

I wouldn't have it any other way sweet cheeks


----------



## big_jim_87

dutch_scott said:


> You prep people and u don't know why a guy with a burnt out thyroid who never got ripped got so heavy?
> 
> Lost any lbm?
> 
> He's stronger on most exercises if not as strong as at 18st and totally changed shape so did u ask that to just throw in the messy comment? Think your preps killing your senses pal!
> 
> 3 . You wouldn't have known they were the same class?
> 
> U what?
> 
> He's 89kg here so this doesn't look same class? U chat so much rubbish it's untrue sorry but I'll say it here or in person! Totally attempt to take pi55
> 
> View attachment 93474


Total attempt to take the ****... You are paranoid bud i like rack I respect your knowledge but dnt like you. If i was gonna take the **** or make digs it woukd be at you not rack as he seems a nice guy. If I was to take the **** (and i thought you'd know this being as you been around the forums for so long) it would be so much more blatant buddy... I would give an example but as said I like rack and it is him you think Im mocking...

You are right I talk crap usually on ment to wind up or **** off so I can actually understand why you would think this but in this case you are wrong bud.

I tell ya what when I post a msg if I want a reply from you Ill put Scott- or @Scott but other then that let ppl answer for them selves?

Thanks


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> My mate I'm always outwith is 5ft 8in so I look taller than him, in the few pics with scott I'm stood I few inch closer so look taller than I am. Pics are all about illusion


So how do you create the illusion of a massive chin?

Pls post a vid of you saying "gigady" I think that would be quality!

Lol.


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> Waitin for "looks ****" comments lol


Lol nope

Look pretty good

Dnt be so negative bud


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the comment about lookin good

As for the chin, it's all in the jaw. I learnt my posing from the guy in Tango and Cash


----------



## RACK

big_jim_87 said:


> Total attempt to take the ****... You are paranoid bud i like rack I respect your knowledge but dnt like you. If i was gonna take the **** or make digs it woukd be at you not rack as he seems a nice guy. If I was to take the **** (and i thought you'd know this being as you been around the forums for so long) it would be so much more blatant buddy... I would give an example but as said I like rack and it is him you think Im mocking...
> 
> You are right I talk crap usually on ment to wind up or **** off so I can actually understand why you would think this but in this case you are wrong bud.
> 
> I tell ya what when I post a msg if I want a reply from you Ill put Scott- or @Scott but other then that let ppl answer for them selves?
> 
> Thanks


It came across to me as just mind games, saying how much better CJ was/is. I'm not as snappy as I usually am due to being busy at work (yes I do actually work), Scott's bound to comment on things like what you put though as it mocks his training, p1sstake or not so of course he's goin to defend it and I'd do the exact same for him too. You wanted the exact reaction from him that you got mate, you do it all the time and it's the same when you say things about IB's back.


----------



## RACK

All I wanted was a simple prep journal lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I have a weak back...yeah...they need new material 

Mr weak back took 2nd at the Brits still waiting for the jokers to better or equal that


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> I have a weak back...yeah...they need new material
> 
> Mr weak back took 2nd at the Brits still waiting for the jokers to better or equal that


LOL i must know nothing about bodybuilding cos i commented on your back recently saying how good it was lol.


----------



## RACK

Left shoulder niggling again, still did 230lb on the pressin though so happy. Just doin cardio and then another night of chillin and sortin out plans with scott for the next week


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Youv done so well pal
> 
> Amount of strength Youv gained, changed body totally Youv got my respect
> 
> Rest up
> 
> Who here is going Leeds?


Yep


----------



## big_jim_87

Na Leeds is too far and will only be a few wks out from Brits

Who is going Brits? Be good to get a post show meal with some of you guys... Not Scott obviously lol

Messing even Scott  hope the finals (if i make it lol) are early as pro show in pm...

Even if not it will be good to see some of ya and I should be on the SSN stand at some point in the expo. Some come say hello or call me cvnt what ever lol be good ether way.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'll be at leeds


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'll be at leeds


You not be hanging off by then? Lol I will be


----------



## Suprakill4

Hopefully be at Leeds. Definitely be at Brits.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> You not be hanging off by then? Lol I will be


if you're not there i'll be surprisingly chipper 

I wouldnt miss it for the world, RACK has travelled from Rotherham to Gosport and Brum to see me compete, i will always be at his shows


----------



## RACK

I'd travell to see ya all over again too mate. Was gutted for your shows that I've missed. Can't wait to see you again in our party city haha. Tbh I could do with a brits invite just to fit in with you and daz when we next go out!

I'll be at the finals for sure too (this isn't a statement sayin I'll be competing just sayin I'll be there)


----------



## Uriel

i'm a p talbot this sunday - my mate o gara is 89.9 looking spot on and init - good luck to you leeds boys though at the same weight more or less - is it week after wales?


----------



## Daggaz

this journal is fcuking mad !!

good read tho ha ha

one question tho as i am new to all this and aint been round these forums long, how close are yous too ? rack and cj that is......

like are yas good mates in real life or have yas just met each other on forums and became mates though them.

all in all tho looking at both journals coming from wheres yous were to how yous both stand now, BRAVO !!!

a lot of hard work has obviously been put in and no matter wt happens in leeds yous have both done ya selves proud.


----------



## Daggaz

this journal is fcuking mad !!

good read tho ha ha

one question tho as i am new to all this and aint been round these forums long, how close are yous too ? rack and cj that is......

like are yas good mates in real life or have yas just met each other on forums and became mates though them.

all in all tho looking at both journals coming from wheres yous were to how yous both stand now, BRAVO !!!

a lot of hard work has obviously been put in and no matter wt happens in leeds yous have both done ya selves proud.


----------



## RACK

Uriel, leeds is the 23rd so 2 weeks after port talbot I think. At 89.9kg your mate will be huge, that's what IB was last year at the finals and in proper condition that weight and under 6ft looks great

Daggaz, me and cj knew each other from the forums, then both worked with scott, met up and been mates since. We only said wed do leeds for a laugh but then its all got blown up by the forums. Tbh its funny as hell and made for some awesome readin. We've trained our asses off and the pics show that, both bout the same weight but I'm taller so I'll have to be in better condition to beat him and cj will need nore mass. Total swings and round abouts with us but its been a good, hard and tough few months and a p1ss up after will be needed haha


----------



## Uriel

RACK said:


> Uriel, leeds is the 23rd so 2 weeks after port talbot I think. At 89.9kg your mate will be huge, that's what IB was last year at the finals and in proper condition that weight and under 6ft looks great


i saw him this morning - he looks well mate....dutch should know him as he trains in ministry

like i said - good luck to u and cj, decent pair of lads imo


----------



## Uriel

dutch_scott said:


> I know kiaran well ace guy!!
> 
> Has he gained weigh he wasn't that heavy week ago? Quality guy! Funny dude!!!


lol wrong guy bro - kiwi jason


----------



## RACK

Just got off the phone with scott and plans all wrote down for the next bit. He wasn't kiddin about when he said it will be tough so its really gonna show what I'm made of but I love a challenge!

Tomorrow is just cardio day so get a bit of a rest, only a bit though lol


----------



## RACK

Cardio done and intensity upped. Low calorie day as well but still not bad. Gone over the next weeks plan a few times and it's in printed in my mind now. Also booked the week before the show off work, usually I'd just have a few days but I reckon I'll NEED all week this time lol


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Cardio done and intensity upped. Low calorie day as well but still not bad. Gone over the next weeks plan a few times and it's in printed in my mind now. Also booked the week before the show off work, usually I'd just have a few days but I reckon I'll NEED all week this time lol


and a week off after lol


----------



## RACK

Hahaha, I wish! I've got the monday off after the show and then back to work tuesday. Monday will be spent chilling, thanking everyone, treating scott to some food and planning our next steps.


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Hahaha, I wish! I've got the monday off after the show and then back to work tuesday. Monday will be spent chilling, thanking everyone, treating scott to some food and planning our next steps.


Lol...I'm already planning off season


----------



## RACK

I've got a few ideas along with scott but the next 18 days is where all the focus is at the min buddy. I told scott I was willing to do some sick shlt to look my best................. he's gone and delivered said sick shlt!!! Here's where my prep will get a little tough, he wasn't kidding when he said I'd had it easy upto now


----------



## CJ

Last big push for us both mate


----------



## RACK

Hell yeah, funny how we're soooo friendly yet still want to beat each other hahahaha


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Hell yeah, funny how we're soooo friendly yet still want to beat each other hahahaha


That's what it's all about though..no nastiness, stupid comments, sly digs etc

Just 2 mates having a stab at beating the other on stage


----------



## RACK

I'll gladly stab you if you beat me hahahaha

Nah man, it's been great going through it and seeing just how different our preps have been. Would have been good if we'd both ran a journal together and went over what we did, how we did it and just how the different approaches have affected us.

2 totally different people with 2 totally different preps and 2 totally different coaches. It's been a good ride


----------



## CJ

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol 1-2 inches isn't much of a diff... At least that's what try to tell every one in the changing room lol!
> 
> Plus I may well of had my Nike air max on... There my tall trainers! Haha! Im a good 5.6 in them ****ers! Yea boy! Lol!


Aha I use my Cuban heels for the same effect


----------



## RACK

Can't wait til you're here bruv. If I can, I'll belt down and see you between then and now

Typing while doin cardio as usual. Weight this mornin 13st 0.5lb and my face looks shrink wrapped lol

Legs and cardio at gym then off to see The Dazzler to sort my posin music out. Will post leg session after I speak to Scott


----------



## CJ

Your like weight losing machine.

Cracking work....sounds like your really pulling in now buddy


----------



## RACK

CJ, I told scott I wanted my skin off........... Looks like its gonna happen lol

Scott, we're alpha mofo's! As for my face, the jaw line is like a razor!


----------



## RACK

Hard as hell to smile this early! Past the point of no return now! Bring the lean!


----------



## Jay.32

Rack, no offence mate, but you look like a heroin addict :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Getting the skeletor looks buddy! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

morning rack. i see sh1ts gettin more and more real in here. tuck in bro its almost time to shine ...


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Hard as hell to smile this early! Past the point of no return now! Bring the lean!


Fvcking awesome


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Looks like us three r the only dieting fools up!!
> 
> I'm 91.77 this morning!
> 
> Death face club!!!


Lol.

Trio of idiots


----------



## RACK

Massive thanks guys, those comments mate it easier to smile hahaha

Scott, told you I wanted to really get medievil on perp last week when I saw you........ Let's do it brother!!!

Jay, none taken at all mate, People defo look at me in different way now when I'm pounding the streets with a hoody on than they did when I was bulked haha. This is where the fun starts

Flinty, thanks pal. Yep dug in deeper than a tick right now. Got orders from scott until when he gets here and they'll be followed to a T. Can't wait

CJ, cheers buddy! This is all your fault remember that haha. Hope your death face is look errrrm good


----------



## CJ

I haven't got one ffs


----------



## RACK

Get lost lol no way can you not have a sunken face with being so lean mate. Your jedi mind games won't work on me even in a carb-less state hahaha


----------



## RACK

Legs; leg press, box squat, hack squat, reverse hack squat, smith squat, db lunges, lyin leg curls, sldl, seated leg curls, standing calf raises. Cardio after.


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Get lost lol no way can you not have a sunken face with being so lean mate. Your jedi mind games won't work on me even in a carb-less state hahaha


Pmsl...perhaps just not lean enough


----------



## RACK

Eyes are defo sinking in, always a good sign

Bit different from last year eh


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Pmsl...perhaps just not lean enough
> 
> View attachment 93613


yep you have been jacking up too.....


----------



## Dagman72

RACK said:


> Eyes are defo sinking in, always a good sign
> 
> Bit different from last year eh


Unbeliverable change mate, shows what hard work can achieve.


----------



## RACK

I was only about 16st there lol, I added another 2 to that before cuttin


----------



## RACK

I'll admit, the hardest bit was gettin to 18st (even though I live next to an asda, mcd's and about 10 take aways!) as the headfook was massive but I've come out the other end a lot better.

Bring on next RACK-Alpha 2.0!


----------



## RACK

Couple of pics just now, zero pump, zero carbs, fully relaxed, pre-sunbed haha


----------



## Jay.32

ripped.... that is all


----------



## big_jim_87

Leaned up fast mate


----------



## RACK

Thanks guys, put wrong pic up before, here's the other pic


----------



## CJ

****er


----------



## RACK

CJ said:


> ****er


Love you


----------



## RACK

I'll not lie, it's gonna be tough but you know I'll do it. See you in a couple of weeks when you're pickin your jaw off the floor at RACK towers at how good I look


----------



## Sharpy76

Can't believe the difference between those pics.

Lean as fvck Rack, crazy vascularity wow!!!


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, plus we're zero carb and have been since I got a carb up 10 days ago so as depleted as I can get and no pump. Gonna be awesome to see what I look like when we carb up 

My avi was from seeing scott last tuesday after my carb up.


----------



## Dagman72

CJ said:


> ****er


 Sumed that up nicely cj.


----------



## RACK

Dagman72 said:


> Sumed that up nicely cj.


He has a beautiful way with words lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Yea deffo flat as a pancake bit the condition is finally there!

I have found in the past dropping bf to that condition that fast has deffo effected my lbm.

Not in a massive way but always think if id started earlier and dropped 2lb a week id keep more mass but it usually ends up that Im a little behind and at 5weeks out go nuts and do some drastic ****! Drop to 0g carbs up fat burners to crazy levels and 3hr cv a day...

Iv lost the plot this week a bit but up until now the slow and steady approach WAS working... Lol

Just wonder how you found the massive drop in bf and how you think its effected other areas of training and even life (when i do the crazy **** i tend to **** every one off lol)


----------



## RACK

I've lost 3-4lb consitantly each week since feb mate, never done crazy cardio or silly amounts of stims, hence why strength is where it is and I'm not hangin outta my hoop. We cut carbs last week after the carb up, cardio and stims were upped at that point. I'd love to be able to fit 3hours cardio in a day haha

This has been planned since startin in feb, its now that stims are upped and carbs are dropped that the big changes are happenin like scott said they would and no one took note, my arms were my weakest point and they're the same size now as in the off season. Energy levels are fine, strength it good and I'm tip top

I put all my life on hold for this prep so its not been affected by it, granted I don't have a family but I'm lucky I guess there. Everythin is goin totally to soctts plan and I'm feelin great


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking lean in your face pic mate, if i didnt know you were prepping id offer you a few hot meals :laugh:


----------



## Tinkerbella

Holy Sh!t John......progress pictures = Speechless Clair (and you know me well enough to know that just doesn't happen over anything  )


----------



## liam0810

Big changes in just over a week mate. Over 2 weeks left and you're gonna look spot on!


----------



## Bad Alan

Just signed up with Scott after seeing some of the work he's been doing with guys on here, your transformation has been/is absolutely ridiculous and very motivating. Some massive hard work and sacrifice put in on your part day in day out. Looking peeled already and with 2.5weeks left I'm sure your gonna look spot on.

Nut hugging over!


----------



## RACK

Clair, you lost for words is a first lol

Scott, I love it when a plan comes together 

Liam, yep here's where shlt gets real mate

Legs done, highlight was 900lb leg pressin 

Cardio now with wobbly pins lol


----------



## Growing Lad

i gotta say, i was one of those thru reading racks previous journals that he just dont get lean enough. well **** me, proved any doubters now rack.

inspiratonal


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan, you do right gettin with scott. Get ready for pain and reachin your goals!

Growin lad, big thanks for the post mate

Scott, nothin more needs to be added mate. Your brain, my dedication we can do anything and sure we will!


----------



## defdaz

As much as I'm impressed with how you're looking now Rack I can't friggin wait to see how you're going to look with another 12 months under Scotts guidance!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Bad Alan said:


> Just signed up with Scott after seeing some of the work he's been doing with guys on here, your transformation has been/is absolutely ridiculous and very motivating. Some massive hard work and sacrifice put in on your part day in day out. Looking peeled already and with 2.5weeks left I'm sure your gonna look spot on.
> 
> Nut hugging over!


How much does it cost to have Scotty on board?


----------



## RACK

Daz, me too mate. I can't wait to see what we can do

S&C , just inboxed you mate


----------



## big_jim_87

RACK said:


> I've lost 3-4lb consitantly each week since feb mate, never done crazy cardio or silly amounts of stims, hence why strength is where it is and I'm not hangin outta my hoop. We cut carbs last week after the carb up, cardio and stims were upped at that point. I'd love to be able to fit 3hours cardio in a day haha
> 
> This has been planned since startin in feb, its now that stims are upped and carbs are dropped that the big changes are happenin like scott said they would and no one took note, my arms were my weakest point and they're the same size now as in the off season. Energy levels are fine, strength it good and I'm tip top
> 
> I put all my life on hold for this prep so its not been affected by it, granted I don't have a family but I'm lucky I guess there. Everythin is goin totally to soctts plan and I'm feelin great


Good stuff bud.

Are the gluts through yet? Lower back? Would be good to see were your at properly as we all know real shredded is striated gluts and crisp Christmas tree. Lets see the bum buddy!?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Only in BBing is it acceptable for one man to say to another let's see how shredded your ar5e is :laugh:


----------



## Taylor25

Rack I've just seen your pics man wow shredded. Gives me even more faith to listen to Scott to the letter


----------



## RACK

Taylor, I'm nice and lean mate yeah  just follows scotts orders to the letter and enjoy the results mate, its as simple as that


----------



## Taylor25

I intend too mate how much cardio you doing now then?


----------



## Dagman72

RACK said:


> Daz, me too mate. I can't wait to see what we can do
> 
> S&C , just inboxed you mate


could you do the same for me rack concerning scott and does it matter that im down south?


----------



## RACK

Doesn't matter where you are mate, I'm 180 miles away from scott and we kinda worked ok lol. Pm sent


----------



## defdaz

When are you getting your bum (since this seems to be quite a er hot topic atm :lol: ) down here then JR?


----------



## RACK

How's first weekend in october sound mate? Really wanna meet up with you as we always miss each other at the expo lol


----------



## defdaz

RACK said:


> How's first weekend in october sound mate? Really wanna meet up with you as we always miss each other at the expo lol


Sounds bostin (trying to get back to my brummie roots!) to me mate. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

when others are caving in under the pressure and smashing the junk food in, you are staying strong mate!!!

keep with it, nearly there!


----------



## RACK

Daz, niiiiiiice 

IB, I'm too focussed mate, want to look the best I can and know that I've not faulted ONCE! Plus I don't wanna let down all the people supporting me. You know I'm a dedicated mofo, doesn't matter if I'm in prep or smashing down Vodka Redbulls and assorted shots haha. Can't wait to see your face when you see me out side leeds. I make my first show me look like a bloater lol

Up this morning for cardio, weighed in and dropped under 13st by 0.5lb, so 12st 13.5lb. Seriously can't remember the last time I was this weight.

Chest and cardio later and will post up once spoke to Scott as usual

Just looked through my notes too and I dropped just under 14st on the 16th of last month, so this is consistant with the weight loss through out. From feb to now I've dropped 5st, not bad for 6months work lol


----------



## RACK

Chest; Hammer press, inc smith, flat db's, inc flies, Upper and lower cable work. Cardio and abs after.


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> when others are caving in under the pressure and smashing the junk food in, you are staying strong mate!!!
> 
> keep with it, nearly there!


Depends what you can get away with lol i have caved this week bit in better shape then i was last week lol.

Guess that's down toothed awesomeness of SSN products tho...


----------



## RACK

You 2 will get on well, plus you can both kick my ass while there lol


----------



## RACK

Chest done and usual cardio time now. Strength still good, 60kg per side on the hammer press. Took some pics, sent to Scott and he's happy so all is good.


----------



## RACK

Bout a 1/3 way through cardio, seems strange now its dark in the mornings. Arms and cardio later and then get myself ready for when new diet starts tomorrow. Its scary how excited I am for it!


----------



## Raptor

Looking ridiculous in the recent pics mate, me and a lot of others are are shocked at how much better you are looking this time round. You've said yourself that your genetics are very difficult when getting to a lower body fat, and if i'm honest based on the last show pics i never thought you'd be able to look this good. Well done! this gives hope to people with endo jeans like myself who struggle to get abs, whatever you and Scott are doing is working... i'll try and get down to the show to see you and CJ. Also looking forward to seeing your rebound too

:thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Good morning early cardio crew!!

Loving the positive mindset - I feel like I should be waving a Team Alpha flag but that would just be so wrong 

Have a good weekend rackster x


----------



## RACK

Raptor, big thanks for that post mate. Really appreciate the comments. Was speakin to scott last night sayin the exact same thing. People are well shocked how I look at the min, scott knew he could get me lean but we both waned to see just how far so we went for it. I'm in the shape of my life, only gonna get better and it just took my hard work and an evil alpha genius haha

Would be awesome to meet you at leeds

Queenie, I'm so positive at the min its unreal. I'm just unstoppable! Doin cardio with a massive smile on my face, still liftin big weights, its all good 

Get your Team Alpha flag ready for Leeds, its allowed that day lol x


----------



## flinty90

Well i see the spirits are high in here... Carry on .. lol... I have also dropped 2 kg this week so its FUUUUUCKK YEEEEEAAAHHHHHSSSSSS all round X


----------



## RACK

Nice one on the 2kg mate!

Yep spirits are well high, I'm ready for the pain to come tomorrow!


----------



## CJ

Scott.....I've never known a man to blow so much smoke up another man's ass in all my life 

BUT

it's deserved, rack has done amazing things, honestly surprised the f.ck out of a load of people.

So every word you say, I know Is born out of the fact you've seen the sacrifices the guy has made.....whilst all the time having to deal with doubters and their negative comments.

Great job guys......I know he'll look awesome on stage and I'll be over the moon to be up there with him.


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the words mate, yep we both know by my wrist size and bone structure (now I'm lean) that I'm defo not endo and you have done what you promised. Yeah I got to18st, so what, look where I am now 

Nothing else in my life matters for the next 15days and I won't let you down! #TeamAlpha #DoOrDie (we'll get it trending world-wide!)


----------



## RACK

CJ, you know I'm the bad guy in this bet, everyone lurves you hahaha there was only scott, ib and dazc who fully believed I could get lean and its nice to know I've shocked a few too by doin it 

We've got our little pose down to do with each other and its gonna be well fun

I've loved bein the under-dog as its kept me driven like nothin before

15days buddy


----------



## CJ

You weren't the bad guy, people just doubted your ability mate.

Actions speak louder than words though


----------



## RACK

Defo under-dog then  I love I got doubted, its made my profile pic look even sweeter and me more happy


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> You weren't the bad guy, people just doubted your ability mate.
> 
> Actions speak louder than words though


Not really been into the good and bad guy thing between you. both good guys, both underdogs and both succeeding through devotion hard work and education... thing about this journey you are on now is (you will both never forget it) and you both will never no know how to do it...

its self learning , self motivation and self awareness you guys are and have gained.. 3 of the best tools any man woman or child can have in there lives in any situation with life !!!


----------



## RACK

Give over, I had just about all of TM sayin CJ would destroy me and I couldn't get lean


----------



## CJ

That was ridiculous though

F.ck I've been training for 2 1/2 years and never stood on stage...I never for one second bought in to it.

Not at any stage have I ever made one single claim, never bigged myself up, never said I was going to smash it and look awesome on stage

I doubted .myself as much as others doubted you.

All history now though, we'll both be up there looking as good as we possible could


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> That was ridiculous though
> 
> F.ck I've been training for 2 1/2 years and never stood on stage...I never for one second bought in to it.
> 
> Not at any stage have I ever made one single claim, never bigged myself up, never said I was going to smash it and look awesome on stageI doubted .myself as much as others doubted you.
> 
> All history now though, we'll both be up there looking as good as we possible could


a very nice trait to have mate.


----------



## RACK

Just off to do arms, scott will send a few pics when pumped from supersets


----------



## RACK

Arms done, pics sent and awaiting scotts verdict. Can tell I'm losin the extra water now from droppin carbs as my joints are gettin a bit sore. Left knee while squattin thursday and left wrist was painfull just now. Time for the wrist straps to come back out me thinks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Why drop water as no water = flat.

Why drop salts as no salts = flat.

Old weird bro science lol


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Arms done, pics sent and awaiting scotts verdict. Can tell I'm losin the extra water now from droppin carbs as my joints are gettin a bit sore. Left knee while squattin thursday and left wrist was painfull just now. Time for the wrist straps to come back out me thinks.


Hear you with the joints


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> Why drop water as no water = flat.
> 
> Why drop salts as no salts = flat.
> 
> Old weird bro science lol


Lol i kept 8lt in a day till 6pm night before and plenty of sodium till ether a day or two before pompy... Re intro sodium on the day.

Well saying that my water load was about 60% Pepsi max lol!


----------



## RACK

In the words of Biolayne "someone got guru'd" haha

Glad you like the pics mate. Roll on another hell week!


----------



## RACK

Quick pic of Gemma


----------



## Daggaz

Rack matey not trying to be bent or out lol but any chance you could post a handful of pics like from when u were 18st to wt u are now ? Just this the pix are all dotted around in the thread a wanna show my lass lol


----------



## RACK

Only got these two on my phone at 18st mate and one from a couple of days ago


----------



## RACK

Cardio only today but new diet starts, well excited to see what happens. Sent scott a pic this mornin and got the thumbs up from him


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Cardio only today but new diet starts, well excited to see what happens. Sent scott a pic this mornin and got the thumbs up from him


Good work buddy....bring on the pain hey


----------



## RACK

Hell yeah, I wanna see how far I can push conditioning. I've never been this lean so want to see just what me and scott can do


----------



## RACK

dutch_scott said:


> Like I said biggest transformation on the forums from anyone!!!


We did pretty good dint we


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Like I said biggest transformation on the forums from anyone!!!


Gemc1981 would give you a run for tour money.

But out of the men, 100 percent agree


----------



## RACK

Gem has made big changes in about 2 years. I've drooped 5st in 6 months after gainin 3st


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Gem has made big changes in about 2 years. I've drooped 5st in 6 months after gainin 3st


Jeez mate lol...okay you win


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

RACK said:


> Gem has made big changes in about 2 years. I've drooped 5st in 6 months after gainin 3st


How easy do you think it would be to put weight on for you now and still stay in amazing condition?


----------



## RACK

Best off lettin scott answer that question mate


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Best off lettin scott answer that question mate


fcuk scott i can show you easily how to put weight back on lol... (oh sorry he also said stay in amazing condition)forget that im out lol


----------



## RACK

If I were to do it myself I'd prob carb cycle, love eatin that way. But I set carb cycling up different to scott and no doubt him knowin my body he will have me fine tuned growin and stayin lean like his had me gettin lean while stayin strong

Meal 1 down just now, thank god for only 5 days left at work too. I've gone into numb/cnut mode.......... I love feeling like this, totally switched off and not givin a fook about anythin else (for a change lol)


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Jeez mate lol...okay you win


PMSL at this ^^^

ANd CJ dont you fcukin forget it :whistling:


----------



## reza85

RACK said:


> If I were to do it myself I'd prob carb cycle, love eatin that way. But I set carb cycling up different to scott and no doubt him knowin my body he will have me fine tuned growin and stayin lean like his had me gettin lean while stayin strong
> 
> Meal 1 down just now, thank god for only 5 days left at work too. I've gone into numb/cnut mode.......... I love feeling like this, totally switched off and not givin a fook about anythin else (for a change lol)


Love to see Scott set put you off season diet and and see if gives you a rebound period.


----------



## Daggaz

flinty90 said:


> fcuk scott i can show you easily how to put weight back on lol... (oh sorry he also said stay in amazing condition)forget that im out lol


Ha ha am a legend at putting weight on like just not very good at losing it at the moment.


----------



## RACK

There's some big plans already bein penned down for after the show. Next years progress will eclipse this one


----------



## TH0R

dutch_scott said:


> Easy peasy tbh


You missed out lemon squeezy mate.

Not a negative post here, just a cautionary one from somebody who's experienced

in the "pride comes before a fall" category of life.

I know its great you've proved all the haters and knockers wrong but try and be

humble rather than a braggadocio, its what separates the true "'Alpha" mate.

Its only my opinion John but the tone of your posts have deffo changed in the last

few days, weeks.

As said, proving the doubters wrong is a great feat achieved, but to ram it down

there throats imo is very "beta"

Just do your stuff, stand on stage and accept the plaudits with a quiet dignity.

P1sses ppl off so much more 

Hope I don't get too cained for this post, as I think you've done an incredible job and

am really pleased for both you and Dutch.

Best of luck with the next 2 weeks:thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

All I want to do is get on stage and enjoy it mate, I'm snappy as in the last part.

I've not said anywhere that I'll walk away with anythin other than a smile and a laugh with CJ. Others have built all this up, I just got on with prep. I've not said once I'll beat cj, place in a class, get an invite, have ripped glutes. I did say I'd beat my last outtin on stage and I have so that part I'm happy with. Other than that I just want to enjoy the day and steppin on stage again


----------



## Craigyboy

this journal makes me sick with admiration you buggers!

how long now rack before the show? and after the show do you just start upping cals/carbs etc straight away or do you have a period of time staying as lean as you are?


----------



## RACK

After the show I'll be havin the monday off work and that will be to thank scott, get some food down me and talk over new plans, then new plans will start tuesday to get big, make me more ballanced and keep lean, fook bein fat again! Girls would rather lick a desperado off a six pack than a belly


----------



## cas

You should get a pick of you and gemma posing together mate


----------



## RACK

They'll be loads of us together on show day mate


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> After the show I'll be havin the monday off work and that will be to thank scott, get some food down me and talk over new plans, then new plans will start tuesday to get big, make me more ballanced and keep lean, fook bein fat again! Girls would rather lick a desperado off a six pack than a belly


thank fcuk for that cos im desperado pmsl


----------



## RACK

Haha, I was out the other night and would have killed for a desperado! I'm walkin off stage and smashin a few vodkas straights down me!


----------



## Craigyboy

RACK said:


> Haha, I was out the other night and would have killed for a desperado! I'm walkin off stage and smashin a few vodkas straights down me!


you will be like a jelly on a plate after a few drinks mate they will go right to your head


----------



## CJ

[email protected]'m regretting the show 7 days later now


----------



## CJ

I'm not sure Scott...I'm sure Paul has it mapped out.

Maybe refeed on Monday ???


----------



## TH0R

dutch_scott said:


> Iv not been experienced in pride before a fall and don't promote that too any of my clients or athletes
> 
> Yes they have changed and so they should rack was humble before and now he's confident and shining his right to boast plenty do it's not beta at all!
> 
> Not that it's at all alpha but being vocal about how well is simply outward expression and shows self respect! Only those insecure with not having done f"all will resent it! He didn't say he was alpha male and if that means not being full of bravado then I'd rathe him not be alpha as that's whats got him here
> 
> Again not slating u but u commented this is my rebuttle


Not taken as a slate at all, we all have our own opinions and we stand by them,

on this occasion, yours just happens to be wrong :lol:

Either way much respect x


----------



## CJ

I understand where your coming from Thor and at times, if I'm honest, I've thought Christ he's confident lol.

Scott has a certain way that breeds confidence into his clients....it really is infectious when you work with him and i found it a massive help.

Racks online persona has changed, some will see for the better...others for the worse..... but ultimately he has had a battering at times and I think it must be great to stick the proverbial 2 fingers up at the doubters....in a nice way.


----------



## CJ

I agree and my post was meant to come across as a positive and not negative in any way...I hope that was the case.

100 percent....always said your the one who got me started on this journey and on the right course....gave me tools I constantly utilise

What a journey hey lol


----------



## RACK

Day 1 of new plan done and just some cardio left to do. This is gonna get tough in a few days but hey, that's the joy of prep


----------



## RACK

My on line persona is just more me, I've kept myself pretty quiet behind a keyboard for years, now what's the point.


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> My on line persona is just more me, I've kept myself pretty quiet behind a keyboard for years, now what's the point.


That was kinda my point


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate I know  was just explainin it a bit more. Wev shared jager bombs while lookin at lucy's boobs, we have a bond lol


----------



## CJ

Never did get to motor boat her Ffs


----------



## RACK

You can grope gemma at leeds to make up for it lol


----------



## CJ

Deal...I'll bring the baby oil


----------



## Daggaz

NABBA midlands 2010 is on the night on the active channel at 2am, how does that show compare to the one yous are doing like ? don't know much bout shows like so just thought ad ask lol


----------



## RACK

Just different way they make classes mate really. Nabba is height, ukbff is weight

Day 1 officially done and just got off the phone with Scott. He was right, the last 14months have been easy compared to this haha. Tbh it's as bad as I expected so nothin out of the ordinary, it's gonna be a loooooong time before carb up starts! Bring the pain


----------



## RACK

Day 2 begins, lookin tighter again. I've got 2 thick veins comin from my groin, I'm dryin out more too. Weight is 12st 11lb / 81.36kg

Cardio time!


----------



## cas

What's that a 5 stone loss? How long did that take fella?


----------



## RACK

End of feb I was 18st now I'm 12st 11lb so 5st 3lb loss in 6 months-ish

I transform better than Optimus Prime


----------



## RACK

That awkward moment you walk into work and your mate says "You need to stop, you look so ill!" YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

RACK said:


> End of feb I was 18st now I'm 12st 11lb so 5st 3lb loss in 6 months-ish
> 
> I transform better than Optimus Prime


Wasn't you 13st the other day?!?!?!

Jesus, you're losing it quick (weight not your mind lol)


----------



## RACK

Sharpy on thurs or fri morning I was 12st 13.5lb, this morning I'm 12st 11lb. Trying my best to get rid of every bit of fat left on me as really want to be the best condition I can be for the stage. Feeling better today so body adjusted quick to new lower cal diet, thank god.

Scott, just following orders brother. You're in for a shock when you come up here at how look from last seeing me after a carb up #BoyFromBelson


----------



## BIG BUCK

Hi Rack, amazing job!

as you've lost 5 stone in 6 months surely a lot of that is muscle? Is that just part and parcel of extreme cutting?

What bf were you at 18 stone and what are u now?


----------



## RACK

This has been asked a few times mate, I'm as strong now, if not stronger than I was at 18st so can't see how any muscle at all has been lost. It's not really been extreme cutting, just cosistant drops of 3-4lb a week

BF at 18 was well above 20%, haven't got a clue what it is now tbh


----------



## BIG BUCK

dutch_scott said:


> And people should know now
> 
> "part and parcel" doesn't figure in my geek head! I smash most well known bro science myths!


If I had bigger balls i'd be on the phone to you Scott, as i'd love some help with my bodybuilding, reps for Rack carrying it out!

I'd say he's lost a bit of muscle because at under 18st and just over 20% you don't have 5 stone of fat on you!

I wish i could man up and do the same! good on ya.


----------



## RACK

I was well above 20% bf at 18st mate, check the pic out a couple of pages back.

As for having the balls to call scott, what's hard about it lol. Just get in touch and see what you both come back with after a chat


----------



## RACK

Quick few pics to go through progress, one of me at the expo in 2011 where I first met scott in person and asked for his help at 15 and half stone in may 11, one of me on hol in zante at 15st june 11 (started working with Scott here), one of me at xmas 11 about 17st, one of me at 18st in feb 12, then the recent one at just under 13st sept 12


----------



## RACK

It's cos I was a lot fatter at 15st then, good job I had an awesome smile


----------



## Daggaz

when you bulked to 18 big ones how many cals were u consuming ? and did scott make ya meal plans for that or just say like eat x amount of cals and train this way?


----------



## RACK

Not much more than 3000cals if I remember right, the bulk was from July to Feb so gradually went up, didn't just spike and was mainly clean. Scott sent me a diet/meal and training plan for each phase, he's clinical in his methods.

Was a massive headfook though being told "We need to get you to 18st, so 3st has to go on!" not sure how many could/would actually do it tbh. I shut the fook up and got on with it, well I did moan a little bit haha


----------



## RACK

Just to reiterate the things me and Scott aimed for;

Primary Goals; to get metabolsim working right and get be in better shape than my previous best (my show) which from the pics below you can clearly see.

Secondary Goal; to get me as lean as possible, again from the pic below we're doing a good job


----------



## RACK

And yes I'm bored at work and finding lots of pics on my pc


----------



## RACK

Orders in from the boss; DB Row, bent over row, T-bar (low reps high weights!), body weight chins, Rack deads, close grip pulldown (higher reps), hypers, abs and calves. Followed by cardio


----------



## Dagman72

RACK said:


> My on line persona is just more me, I've kept myself pretty quiet behind a keyboard for years, now what's the point.


Bloody right, got no confidence in my body and always train in a tshirt even though there is nothing that major wrong with me. So good on ya.


----------



## RACK

Weights done. Managed db rows for 2x5 with the 150lb db, not bad to say I only weigh 179lb haha. Bent rows done with 140kg too. Happy as hell to say the amount I'm eatin at the min!


----------



## RACK

Cardio time now


----------



## reza85

Machine keep going


----------



## RACK

Gotta keep goin mate  day 2 of this phase nearly done. Bring on day 3!


----------



## RACK

ropped to just under 12st 8lb this morning, water is leavin my body FAST look even dryer than yesterday, veins poppin up all over, abs nice and deep. I don't recognise my body in the mirror!

Hardly surprising as I'm on next to no cals, hours of cardio and still liftin BIG weights!!!!

Cardio time!


----------



## flinty90

morning guys. just off out for cardio on bike. get it done bro. sounds like your well in x


----------



## RACK

Scott, pure machine mode brah! I'll be so dry for when phase 2 starts on sunday! Just gaggin for more progress and seein how lean I can get! Get up here so I can shock you with how I look lol

Flinty, I can't even describe how driven I am right now. I'm powered by hunger


----------



## RACK

hahaha, you're gonna enjoy watching me suffer aren't ya!!


----------



## RACK

Just got told I'm lugging rails about at work all day............ so with hours and hours of cardio, low cals from protein only and volume training you'd think I'd be draggin my a55 hahahaha, I'm just seeing it as extra cardio. Strange I was on twice as many cals in last years prep and felt like I was goin to die, right now I could easily go from a run!!!


----------



## bowen86

Rack keep going!

do or die.


----------



## liam0810

Are you still aiming for the u90's mate? As you are 80KG now with a week and half to go, so with more water drop you're gonna be lower than 80KG or do you think you'll put quite a bit on with the carb up?


----------



## RACK

I gained 4kg on my last carb up and that was just 700g over one day. Scotts havin me carb up for longer so can only see me puttin the same, if not more weight on but lookin better as he'll be here to over see it. I haven't got a clue what I'll weigh I just want to be as lean as I canpossibly be


----------



## flinty90

whats your daily cals at minute roughly rack ??


----------



## RACK

flinty90 said:


> whats your daily cals at minute roughly rack ??


Not many at all trust me, you'd think "WTF!" if I actually gave you the number, but it's for scott to say not me


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Not many at all trust me, you'd think "WTF!" if I actually gave you the number, but it's for scott to say not me


lol fcuk me we are secretive lol. only wanted a rough number dude. not your bank details and gym membership numbers lol x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> lol fcuk me we are secretive lol. only wanted a rough number dude. not your bank details and gym membership numbers lol x


he doesnt want to give much away, when you work with dave you'll understand when people want details details details.

i dont hand them out, nor does John


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> he doesnt want to give much away, when you work with dave you'll understand when people want details details details.
> 
> i dont hand them out, nor does John


fair dues. didnt think it was prying to much.. at end of day i would say no point posting in journals if absolutely no info is getting put out . its just . done carfio. been gym. buzzing. cant wait. done great. well done. i was just interested as the subject matter was about intakes and carb ups and stuff x


----------



## CJ

I'm the same...never post macros, it's not my info to give out.


----------



## flinty90

alright alright fcuk me . hows the weather ??


----------



## RACK

Most coaches don't want their diets given out mate, some famous ones make you sign a contract sayin you won't tell anyone about them

What a lot do on here is follow diets personalised for 1 person, find the diet doesn't work for them and then slags the coach off. When I've done diets for myself I've always put every cal up. When workin with somone I never have, I don't with scott and never did with pscarb. Its just how I am

If scotts happy for the cal number to be put up I'll gladly post it


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Most coaches don't want their diets given out mate, some famous ones make you sign a contract sayin you won't tell anyone about them
> 
> What a lot do on here is follow diets personalised for 1 person, find the diet doesn't work for them and then slags the coach off. When I've done diets for myself I've always put every cal up. When workin with somone I never have, I don't with scott and never did with pscarb. Its just how I am
> 
> If scotts happy for the cal number to be put up I'll gladly post it


dont worry bro. was just interested pal i understand.x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flints, you forget both guys are in the last week of preps, macro info is actually useful info on how they are doing and what the current plan is.

you wont see mclaren and ferrari saying "hey, i'm running this set up, how about you?"

sh1ts getting serious now, the weeks of banter are actually coming down to a show day


----------



## RACK

Flinty, Dave will say the same to you mate. I'm sure he said it to CJ when he was working with him.


----------



## mikemull

Surely daily cals can't be giving to much away though? He only wanted a rough number this could be made up of a million different combinations of macros? I understand as your paying for the diet and info you don't wanna give it away would a number of total daily cals do this? Obviously your choice but tend to agree with flinty people reading your journal are interested in your progress and changes not just, been gym, ate, slept.

If Scott has asked you not to that's fair enough but he and pscarb have posted there own macros in the past.


----------



## RACK

Delts later; Top head press, machine press, seated lat raise, db front raise superset with upright ez bar, cable side lat raises. Cardio to follow after as always


----------



## RACK

mikemull said:


> Surely daily cals can't be giving to much away though? He only wanted a rough number this could be made up of a million different combinations of macros? I understand as your paying for the diet and info you don't wanna give it away would a number of total daily cals do this? Obviously your choice but tend to agree with flinty people reading your journal are interested in your progress and changes not just, been gym, ate, slept.
> 
> *If Scott has asked you not to that's fair enough but he and pscarb have posted there own macros in the past*.


Because it's for them to post up. I know Pscarb asked for his diets not to be put on the boards and Scott's asked me to do the same.


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> flints, you forget both guys are in the last week of preps, macro info is actually useful info on how they are doing and what the current plan is.
> 
> you wont see mclaren and ferrari saying "hey, i'm running this set up, how about you?"
> 
> sh1ts getting serious now, the weeks of banter are actually coming down to a show day


point taken bro...


----------



## mikemull

RACK said:


> Because it's for them to post up. I know Pscarb asked for his diets not to be put on the boards and Scott's asked me to do the same.


As I said if he has asked for that that's fair enough, that's all you needed to say I understand now. Wasn't being funny just interested that's all.


----------



## RACK

I hope I've not come across as a cnut posting bout this, I'm just in a rush at work trying to get things done so answering fast as I can


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> I hope I've not come across as a cnut posting bout this, I'm just in a rush at work trying to get things done so answering fast as I can


i'm just a cnt...a moody dieting cnt


----------



## RACK

Aye, I've been called it a few times today already haha


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> I hope I've not come across as a cnut posting bout this, I'm just in a rush at work trying to get things done so answering fast as I can


no mate. no more of a cnut we thought you were anyway lol x


----------



## mikemull

RACK said:


> I hope I've not come across as a cnut posting bout this, I'm just in a rush at work trying to get things done so answering fast as I can


Not at all mate


----------



## RACK

Cheers lads  x


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> alright alright fcuk me . hows the weather ??


Cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Cloudy with a chance of meatballs


meatball macro split ???


----------



## 3752

mikemull said:


> Surely daily cals can't be giving to much away though? He only wanted a rough number this could be made up of a million different combinations of macros? I understand as your paying for the diet and info you don't wanna give it away would a number of total daily cals do this? Obviously your choice but tend to agree with flinty people reading your journal are interested in your progress and changes not just, been gym, ate, slept.
> 
> If Scott has asked you not to that's fair enough but he and pscarb have posted there own macros in the past.


thing is what does it matter? so if i say Craig is on 5000 cals a day is that cool ??? you mention you are interested in progress and changes not just been gym etc......yet what does a nominal number tell you about progress and changes? seriously what benefit do you or any other person take from knowing a nominal daily calorie intake?? i would be interested to know as this question is raised alot but i don't see why??


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Im wondering who is this Dave you guys speak of??


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> thing is what does it matter? so if i say Craig is on 5000 cals a day is that cool ??? you mention you are interested in progress and changes not just been gym etc......yet what does a nominal number tell you about progress and changes? seriously what benefit do you or any other person take from knowing a nominal daily calorie intake?? i would be interested to know as this question is raised alot but i don't see why??


good question scarb but to be fair it was i that asked as an innocent observation really. must have just triggered off in my head when talking about carbing up etc.. so thats why. it wasnt so i could say to big bear Rack looks awesome and he is on soso calories can i do it too please.. it was just a question relevent to the interest in the current conversation for me personally. ive never prepped mate so unless i was totally uninterested then why would i not ask ...


----------



## flinty90

flinty takes mental note scarb mentioned craig and 5000 calories mmmm what if lol...


----------



## CJ

flinty90 said:


> flinty takes mental note scarb mentioned craig and 5000 calories mmmm what if lol...


Don't you believe it for a second *sob lol


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Don't you believe it for a second *sob lol


lol liar i know scarb has you licked in his bedroom force feexing you 5000 calories lol:whistling:. thats how i read it anyway


----------



## mikemull

Pscarb said:


> thing is what does it matter? so if i say Craig is on 5000 cals a day is that cool ??? you mention you are interested in progress and changes not just been gym etc......yet what does a nominal number tell you about progress and changes? seriously what benefit do you or any other person take from knowing a nominal daily calorie intake?? i would be interested to know as this question is raised alot but i don't see why??


Why do I ask and how does it show changes? Well I can see progress in the pics in the journal as I've been following and wondered how the cals had changed as was interested in how it affects rack and his day to day life ( this is what I was gonna move onto but never got to) I was trying to appreciate the dedication and sacrifice of dropping calories to .........kcals per day. Obviously rack has explained his reasons for not telling me and now Scott has andi totally understand why as i have stated above but I don't think asking an innocent question was so out of order and neither of them has said it was! or was it?


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> good question scarb but to be fair it was i that asked as an innocent observation really. must have just triggered off in my head when talking about carbing up etc.. so thats why. it wasnt so i could say to big bear Rack looks awesome and he is on soso calories can i do it too please.. it was just a question relevent to the interest in the current conversation for me personally. ive never prepped mate so unless i was totally uninterested then why would i not ask ...


i understand it to be a genuine question mate my reply was in relation to MikeMulls post as i really do not see the relevance as i think Scott is the same i don't prep on calories i use macro splits if someone ask's for there calorie totals i have to work it out as it means nothing to me



flinty90 said:


> lol liar i know scarb has you *licked *in his bedroom force feexing you 5000 calories lol:whistling:. thats how i read it anyway


believe me no one is doing any licking in my bedroom


----------



## 3752

mikemull said:


> Why do I ask and how does it show changes? Well I can see progress in the pics in the journal as I've been following and wondered how the cals had changed as was interested in how it affects rack and his day to day life ( this is what I was gonna move onto but never got to) I was trying to appreciate the dedication and sacrifice of dropping calories to .........kcals per day. Obviously rack has explained his reasons for not telling me and now Scott has andi totally understand why as i have stated above but I don't think asking an innocent question was so out of order and neither of them has said it was! or was it?


ok show me where in my post i said it was out of order? please i will wait by my PC so you can do that......i said and nicely what the relevance was.....so please where did i say it was out of order??


----------



## mikemull

Pscarb said:


> ok show me where in my post i said it was out of order? please i will wait by my PC so you can do that......i said and nicely what the relevance was.....so please where did i say it was out of order??


There's no need to wait we know you didn't write that I just read it that way. It's fair enough the question obviously is not relevant.


----------



## 3752

mikemull said:


> There's no need to wait we know you didn't write that I just read it that way. It's fair enough the question obviously is not relevant.


oh so you assumed? ah right gotcha, don't read anything into anything if i mean something i will say it........i was genuine whan i said i would love to know the reason why so many are hooked up on the need to know calories? (said and meant in a very nice way)


----------



## RACK

The only thing prep really has an impact on is my social life. The being hungry and tired I really just switch off from, although not really been either of those. OK I might have the odd spell of thinking "I could just have a power nap" but I'm never exhausted, draggin my ass or feelin like a zombie. I'm loving the really low cals phase as it's just draggin fat and water off me, it's driving me to push harder and harder


----------



## RACK

Session went great, strength still up there so well happy. Cardio time!


----------



## defdaz

RACK said:


> I gained 4kg on my last carb up and* that was just 700g over one day*. Scotts havin me carb up for longer so can only see me puttin the same, if not more weight on but lookin better as he'll be here to over see it. I haven't got a clue what I'll weigh I just want to be as lean as I canpossibly be


Most of that was within a couple hours of waking up wasn't it!? :thumb: :lol:

PS Love how controversial this journal is


----------



## RACK

I have no idea how it gets so controversial though haha


----------



## reza85

RACK said:


> I have no idea how it gets so controversial though haha


I'm around 14.5 in stones and hungry all the time and I'm sure Scott has me on alot more food the you bro I feel your pain:crying:

Bright side you are looking diesel shreddeddddddddddddd:thumb:


----------



## RACK

Scott, you said protein only! Dust would be a fookin luxary!

Reza, there's no pain mate. I know for sure you'll be on prob 5 or 6 times my cals at the min but I've switched off from the hunger. I enjoy it knowin its makin me leaner. I'm that buzzin I'm not even tired

Sent pics to scott from the gym and he's more than happy where I am (confirm this mate haha) dryin out all the time and still liftin heavy. Top head press earlier was 200lb for 3x8


----------



## PlymDan

Been reading few this for the past week and really impressed with your progress, inspiration for anyone that thinks they don't have what it takes!

All the best with the show and I hope you get the result you've worked so hard for, keep it up not long now ey


----------



## danny1871436114701

dutch_scott said:


> Told you I was happy we smashed our goals at week 7
> 
> Your the guy who said right let's see how far we can go!
> 
> I just tell u what to do you haul ass and do it kudos to u!
> 
> Win lose whatever I stand by it no ones changed as much as u man woman athlete newbie !
> 
> Week till u amaze me get working fuxk head!


Agreed on that, his changes has been **** hot IMO

roll on 10 days to see final outcome


----------



## RACK

Your jaw will be on the floor


----------



## Bad Alan

Great attitude Rack, strong as an ox and killing it! Your jaw line is scary when your this lean though....


----------



## danny1871436114701

RACK said:


> Your jaw will be on the floor


My Jaw will be on the floor next wednesday when I start Muay Thai

How are you generally feeling energy wise mate?


----------



## RACK

Allan, you should see my jaw now. Its razor sharp!

Danny, energy levels are fine mate. Seriously its not funny how alive I feel right now. People might call bullshlt but I really am fine. No change from last week or when I had carbs in my diet. This is why the stims were upped as the carbs and cals were dropped. Scott planned it to a point so I still felt good and could keep strong


----------



## RACK

Allan, you should see my jaw now. Its razor sharp!

Danny, energy levels are fine mate. Seriously its not funny how alive I feel right now. People might call bullshlt but I really am fine. No change from last week or when I had carbs in my diet. This is why the stims were upped as the carbs and cals were dropped. Scott planned it to a point so I still felt good and could keep strong


----------



## Bad Alan

By the sounds of it you had a harder time getting up to 18st than shedding right down! All down to your attitude and determination, the means have justified the end mate


----------



## RACK

This really is the easy bit cos I get to see results and they power me on. Gettin to 18st was brutal, bein a fat lad most of my life and then gettin told it has to happen again was very hard for me to accept and even harder to do. But I man'd up and did it


----------



## RACK

Got up to yet another different reflection in the mirror this mornin. Seems very strange now seein how dry I'm gettin and just how lean I look. I love it but still weird lol

Cardio only today so get a rest from lifting


----------



## RACK

Got up to yet another different reflection in the mirror this mornin. Seems very strange now seein how dry I'm gettin and just how lean I look. I love it but still weird lol

Cardio only today so get a rest from lifting


----------



## CJ

Keep pushing buddy.


----------



## RACK

There's gonna be nothin left of me before the weekend lol

11 days mate and this bet is over. Keep om goin!


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, sent scott a pic this mornin and I make my avi look chubby


----------



## Dagman72

flinty90 said:


> hows the weather ??


look outside the front window!


----------



## RACK

HAHA, it's been one wild ride! The camera on my BB is shiiiiiiiite so when you get here to carb me up you'll be in shock.

Really can't wait to see just how full and dry we can get as the practice one went well, the real deal is gonna be even better


----------



## RocoElBurn

Good stuff ...*eagerly awaits the results*


----------



## RACK

I've heard at Team Alpha life is just......... better


----------



## Daggaz

RACK said:


> HAHA, it's been one wild ride! The camera on my BB is shiiiiiiiite so when you get here to carb me up you'll be in shock.
> 
> Really can't wait to see just how full and dry we can get as the practice one went well, the real deal is gonna be even better


iphone matey iphone............


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Got up to yet another different reflection in the mirror this mornin. Seems very strange now seein how dry I'm gettin and just how lean I look. I love it but still weird lol
> 
> Cardio only today so get a rest from lifting


HA I said this in my journal when you were brought up, thinking "who the **** is that" everytime you see your reflection!


----------



## RACK

Gotta admit, I'm counting down the days til carb up, not due to being hungry but out of sheer curiosity at how i'm gonna look once full. I'm flatter than a steam rolled pancake right now but defo in good condition.


----------



## 3752

hows your legs John not seen any pictures of those?


----------



## RACK

Just coming in now mate, they've been well stubborn but cuts and veins are here now. I was gettin a little impatient waiting for them


----------



## RACK

Zero carbs, dying out nicely


----------



## Sharpy76

RACK said:


> Zero carbs, dying out nicely


Ab cuts are looking even deeper!!

Veins on top of veins, awesome


----------



## RACK

Just wait til carbs go in


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Shredded!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Ate you able to say what protein you use rack?


----------



## CJ

Very similar condition to me.

This will be a close one


----------



## RACK

My fave protein is gaspari myofusion mate but too many carbs in it at the min

CJ, bring on the backstage pose down 

Scott, abs are needed for the Team!


----------



## RACK

Just following orders bro  oh and havin an iron will has helped since sunday lol

Get your ass up here with carbs, let's fill out!!!!!


----------



## RACK

I'll eat dogshlt if it gets me in awesome condition for a week on sunday


----------



## dipdabs

Wrong time for me to come in here whilst it's all about eating poo... Hummmm


----------



## RACK

Yeah, you did pick a shlt time K haha


----------



## reza85

RACK said:


> My fave protein is gaspari myofusion mate but too many carbs in it at the min
> 
> CJ, bring on the backstage pose down
> 
> Scott, abs are needed for the Team!


Gapari rules but to expensive !

Glad to see you are doing so well big fella you have rep team alpha all the way


----------



## RACK

Use my discount code in my sig for cardiff sports nutrition for the gaspari mate. I'd do disgusting things for a cookies&cream or choc peanut butter myofusion right now lol

I'm The Alpha Protege, gotta rep for the team


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> Just coming in now mate, they've been well stubborn but cuts and veins are here now. I was gettin a little impatient waiting for them


we all have areas like that buddy mine is my back.....


----------



## CJ

Back as well :banghead:


----------



## pea head

Looking really well matey...massive changes...best of luck :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Thanks PH 

Scott, I promise they're comin in haha


----------



## RACK

Thanks PH 

Scott, I promise they're comin in haha


----------



## Matt*2010

@Rack you're looking farking awesome mate, been a hell of a journey for you! Got to be so proud of yourself. [email protected], even I'm proud of you just from what I've seen through this log lol

I'm the newest member of team Alpha btw. I'm the baby of the group though in many ways as I've got a lot of growing to do to get anywhere near you guys that are with Dutch already. I mentioned to him about the size of the guys he is already working with but he rightly pointed out that we all have to start somewhere 

Hoping my transformation can be anything like yours, even half would do!

If there is one thing I'm good at its following instructions though and by taking the guess work out of things and doing just that you've shown what listening and following Dutch, how much trainees can achieve!

Keep up the good work the pair of you, and best if luck for Sunday week.

Ps keep an eye out for yet another Alpha journal!


----------



## RACK

Welcome to the team matt. Only thing I will say is follow orders! Its hard work mate, gut bustin hard but you want the results bad enough and you'll get them.

Anythin I can help with just drop me a pm and I'll help all I can. You're gonna fooookin love bein on the team! Get lifting, get eatin and don't let us down cos we're all watching hahaha


----------



## RACK

Sorry for the rushed reply matt, was just doin cardio lol

We all start somewhere mate, just dig in and keep goin. Massive thanks for the post as comments like you made spur me on to push even harder, really appreciate them. I've come a long way since july 11, I just want to see how far me and scott can really push my body now. I'll not lie, I love bein this lean but I want more!


----------



## Matt*2010

Cheers mate, I'll be sure to drop a pm when the going gets tough! Probably on day 2 LOL

This will be my first time in taking it all seriously, consistency is key and up to now I've been doing things consistently wrong! I am about to put that right though, well we are 

No doubt it's going to be difficult but results are a great motivator!


----------



## RACK

Its as hard as you make it lol. Just follow orders and you'll get the results, simples


----------



## Matt*2010

No idea what Dutch has planned for me yet but yeah, it's simple when you want it bad enough.


----------



## RACK

Again reflection has changed. Dryin out so much and still 6 days left of this phase. Goid knows how dry I'll get!

Cardio now and chest later, changed days with legs as tomorrow will be final leg session before show. Will post chest later when scott sends it me


----------



## CJ

So let me get this right....so your drying out ??


----------



## RACK

Yes mate, its to get all the water out of me so look errrrrm dry haha


----------



## defdaz

Who's that then!?

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## RACK

People defo avoid me on the streets now haha #DeathFaceMeansLeanFace


----------



## CJ

Loved you in bloodSport lol


----------



## RACK

Take my breathe away bom bom


----------



## RACK

Talk about transformin!


----------



## RACK

I remember once Big Bear saying "you can't dry fat out!" and at the time I was ummin and arrin about it. Since gettin this lean and watching water really come off I now know.

What a journey this has been. As glad as I'll be it'll all be over in 10 days I'll be kinda sad too.


----------



## RACK

I'm a curious cnut, you know this so I HAD to go all out! Gonna be so much fun carb'in up!!!


----------



## RACK

Chest; flat db press, decline press, hammer press SS with inc flies, dips SS with close grip press ups, then calves, abs and cardio


----------



## flinty90

dutch_scott said:


> This is a proud moment!
> 
> My former fatty best mate is now
> 
> View attachment 94355
> 
> 
> ...rocking death face!!!!!! 10days out!


thats sick bro. you dont even look the same person. awesome....


----------



## RACK

Awesome ain't mate, body looks totally different every day. Sooooo much fun this last week, no food, hard training, loadsa cardio, big results and bringing the leans!! I'm loving it!!


----------



## RACK

Usual update from the after sesh cardio. Good session, left wrist felt like it was goin to snap though and the super sets....... Jeeeeez, hard work but I did manage to db press the 120lb db"s gutted as I was supposed to have a spotter but my cousin couldn't make it. Prob a good job as wrist was strapped to hell for the 120's but to rep them on my own wasn't bad. Right back to cardio


----------



## big_jim_87

What's the plans post comp bud?

Gains are good after a show.

Just wondered what you were planning like crazy off season or try and stay in shape or a little of both or take time out n chill on a beach for a week or two?


----------



## Queenie

I'm literally speechless... You don't look like the same man!!

Gosh... Lol


----------



## Tommy10

RACK said:


> Awesome ain't mate, body looks totally different every day. Sooooo much fun this last week, no food, hard training, loadsa cardio, big results and bringing the leans!! I'm loving it!!


WELL DONE defo inspiring !! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Queenie

dutch_scott said:


> The guys literally bled for this
> 
> I was happy six weeks ago
> 
> But was rack who wanted to see how peeled he Cud get
> 
> It's him who's full of energy lifting heavy still and demanding more cv cos he's restless ha
> 
> New man!!


Gotta admire that sort of attitude and dedication! 

So... It's like working with an overexcited, hyperactive child?? Lol


----------



## RACK

As I keep sayin it shocks me every mornin when I see the mirror as I'm changing so much this past week

Yep scott was happy with me weeks ago, it was me who said I want to see just how far I can push myself and I just keep askin how hight when scott tells me to jump. I'm lovin how everythin is goin and its pushin me to train harder and harder


----------



## craigyk

Rack you should be in line for sports personality of the yr, probably more dedication than any of the Mr o lineup!!


----------



## PaulB

This is a very inspirational journal. Well done Rack, you look AWESOME!!


----------



## RACK

Wowzers! Thanks for the posts about me bein inspirational. If I can help people stay committed and kickin ass its the best compliment ever.

Just spoke to scott about things, good chat too  cardio then bed for this man. See y'all in the mornin for errrrrm more cardio and leg day


----------



## RACK

You've been tryin to kill me since last july hahaha bring it boss!


----------



## RACK

Had a good sleep last night, woke for the usual 3 looooooong pee's but a good solid few hours in bed. Up for cardio now. Strange thing just happened, I went to scratch my lower back and felt somethin solid, turned out the be my coxic bone, I've got no fat coverin it and it freaked me out feelin it bang next to skin haha


----------



## Jay.32

wish I had as much will power and dediction as you mate..

That is all :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

I just thrive off the results mate, especially after having to get to 18st! I'll not deny that this week I've been hungry but I use it to drive me, this is how bad I want to get as lean as possible. Scott said on the phone last night I've even gone past his expectations so that's a massive compliment for me. If I did come in proper ripped it would be a dream come true. I'm just loving the whole prep, I can't get down about it due to the results I'm gettin


----------



## RACK

Just tucking into my 2nd meal..... well 3 mouthfuls of food for the day lol


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Just tucking into my 2nd meal..... well 3 mouthfuls of food for the day lol


Hammering bcaa's mate


----------



## RACK

I'm only allowed them when I train


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> I'm only allowed them when I train


Stave off catabolism ?


----------



## RACK

There is that but it makes my water taste sooooo much better in the gym mainly lol


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> There is that but it makes my water taste sooooo much better in the gym mainly lol


I'll bring you a bag of apple and pear bcaa up


----------



## RACK

I've had that before, really nice stuff. Cheers


----------



## RACK

I'm using this at the min

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-429-alri-chaind-out-900g.aspx


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> I'm using this at the min
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/p-429-alri-chaind-out-900g.aspx


What's that like ? Nice stuff ?


----------



## RACK

Yeah really nice, I got the appletini flavour right now which is good but the best one is berry and banana. It tastes like the cheap shots you get in Ibiza that come free with each round, I wanna neck this apple one just so I can order the B&B one!!!


----------



## dipdabs

I tried a pink rockstar the other day thanks to u. Was very nice lol


----------



## Jay.32

Any more body pics before the show mate?


----------



## RACK

Kay, yep they're goooorrrrrrgeous, but they're out for now too. Just water and the odd coffee for me now

Jay, it's upto Scott on the pics. I send them him prob twice a day and if he says they can go on then they'll go on.

Scott, we chatted about this the other day mate, and this is why I only have them in training


----------



## dipdabs

Ahhh bit like me then lmao


----------



## Jamiefaries1

Hi rack u look shreeded what was your diet and cycle like if ok


----------



## RACK

Yep, although just seen you've had milk with your oats........ naughty girl!!

- - - Updated - - -



Jamiefaries1 said:


> Hi rack u look shreeded what was your diet and cycle like if ok


Thanks mate, as for diet and cycle those are close Team Alpha guarded secrets


----------



## dipdabs

I was hungry ok and the thought of them with water made me want to cry I'm that tired lol


----------



## RACK

I would do DISGUSTING things right now for some oats, cookies and cream myofusion and some dried fruit right now!!!! TBH I prefer it mixed with water


----------



## dipdabs

Disgusting eh 

I got some right here lol


----------



## RACK

It's a good job you're about 4 hours away lol Although if Scott knew I was even thinking about it he'd come up and slap me!!!! Water, bcaa, a couple of black coffees and dust is all I'm allowed til he gets up here next week


----------



## dipdabs

Can't go wrong with a bit of dust... Lol

I would be getting very excited by now for an after comp meal... If I was u I don't think I could contain myself thinking about it lol


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> Bcaa convert to glucose under keto and calorie restricted conditions so I told rack to ditch them as GLUCONEOGENESIS occurs as dieters don't realise when low body will covert bcaa thus ruining depletion and your not in ketosis/ ketones as body realises it has new glucose to use not fat!
> 
> That is why dave palumbo also omits bcaa as they are misunderstood when in keto or low carbs


You had me on loads on diet bud..or was that a different stage of dieting ?

Was going over old plans last night, ah good times...funny seeing where I started off from. Remember power, rep and hypertrophy weeks


----------



## RACK

It's the last thing on my mind, seriously I'm just that much into prep. Can't wait for Scott to get up here so we can chat about what's happening and where to take things after the prep but a few days off will be had after 14months HARD work. Little bit of rest, lots of food (missing my fave meal of chicken breasts, sundried toms, olives, chilli's and melted cheese with hot peri peri spice and a bit of mayo all mixed into a gooey mess!!) then it will be up and running with a new journal and new goals for how I look.

I'm really craving oats and have been for a couple of weeks though, I was gettin some things out of the freezer last night and spotted a meat feast pizza I got for my carb up day and it didn't bother me at all


----------



## SeanStones

Look in quality shape in ur avi mate good luck with the show!


----------



## dipdabs

I get u... When u know u have a diet to stick to you get in that mindset of just disregarding everything else.

Even though I'd love a McDonald's... Or a burger of any kind lol I just wouldn't. I expect I will be feeling guilty when I do have one Sunday lol.

I had to put some crisps and yogurts in my shopping trolley the other day for my boy... I couldn't stop looking at them wanting them out of my trolley and not in my house!


----------



## RACK

Thanks Sean

Kay, it all comes down to how bad you want to look good. I told scott I want to be as lean as possible and we're both shocked at how lean I've got. Now we're just seeing what else we can do before the show. I'm lovin the daily changes far more than a pizza lol Plus having it could set my stomach off to be upset or cause no end of problems that could mess up my last week. So I'm defo stronger than that.

On your free day you'll find you prob want to keep things clean anyway, jsut add a bit more of it to make you more satisfied

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks Sean

Kay, it all comes down to how bad you want to look good. I told scott I want to be as lean as possible and we're both shocked at how lean I've got. Now we're just seeing what else we can do before the show. I'm lovin the daily changes far more than a pizza lol Plus having it could set my stomach off to be upset or cause no end of problems that could mess up my last week. So I'm defo stronger than that.

On your free day you'll find you prob want to keep things clean anyway, jsut add a bit more of it to make you more satisfied


----------



## dipdabs

Yeah I get u... Like now I'm starting to feel fat so that's it for me now, head down!!


----------



## RACK

That's cos of the milk haha


----------



## Fatstuff

Had to pop in here after seeing your avi, amazing nick m8


----------



## RACK

Thanks fatstuff

Scott, aye my coach isn't bad lookin, reckon I'm better though 

Legs tonight will be; Box squats, leg press, rev hack squats, step ups with DB, SLDL, lyin curls, standing and seated calves, then CV to finish off


----------



## RACK

Goddamnit!!!!!!! I'll let you be the prettiest, but only til the 24th of sept and I no longer have "Death face!" then my brother it's Alpha times...... I think Sheffield needs another "Oh there's not many places to go after 12, unless we use our charms, looks to get VIP entry and not get home til 330am" night!

Don't let me leave Lucy another voicemail like back then though.............. DONKEEEYYYY!!!


----------



## RACK

Fawwwwk! Not a nice session at all. Got through it and strength was decent but this cardio aint much fun, wonder how many cals hobbling actually burns?

Sent pics to scott to see what he says


----------



## reza85

RACK said:


> Fawwwwk! Not a nice session at all. Got through it and strength was decent but this cardio aint much fun, wonder how many cals hobbling actually burns?
> 
> Sent pics to scott to see what he says


As the handsome coach will say is Alpha to fight on when times get hard !  no ****


----------



## RACK

Gettin to 18st was hard, this has been easy mate


----------



## reza85

RACK said:


> Gettin to 18st was hard, this has been easy mate


Mate though I know the day will never come but I can only dream Scott asking me to eat and get up to 18 stone lol :laugh:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

RACK said:


> Gettin to 18st was hard, this has been easy mate


Im the opposite, i just have to look at food and i put weight on! :cursing: Losing weight is the hardest, find it so slow :gun_bandana:

Your progress is nothing short of awesome John :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Reza, if you want that goal just ask him, he'll make it happen lol

Bb101, I used to say things like that mate, now look at me

As for progress, its all just down to ke wantin to prove how lean I could get


----------



## RACK

Message back from scott re the pics from earlier "You look bang on!"


----------



## RACK

Forgot to mention, phase 2 of the depletion starts tomorrow! Usually I'm be dry heevin but I'm just tooooo excited to see what more changes my body will go through!


----------



## RACK

I'm flatter than a super models chest!

Quick pic to show legs are balanced, flat as hell but want them to be as leaner but they're changing daily


----------



## flinty90

looking good, but you should be saving something now till show day lol


----------



## RACK

I've waited too long to be this lean, pic whoreeeee haha


----------



## Bad Alan

Looking really lean now rack, legs look awesome. Could hold a 50p in those cuts!


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, we're defo on the right track to look good in a weeks time


----------



## CJ

I think your going to look great up there shaft


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate. Was talkin to scott and he says its strange how much my body has changed in the last week, its as if its just said "oh come on then, I'll stop bein fat and we'll just go lean"

I'm lovin what's happening at the min and startin phase 2 of the deplete today so I'm hoping my dream of bein skinless once in my life comes off. Really can't wait for Leeds to come round. I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## RACK

Nice little lay in this mornin. Swappin early cardio for an extended pre-bed one just for a change and to give me somethin to do on a saturday night. Got arms to train this mornin. Sent the usual daily pic to scott and await his reply and arm session. I'm defo leaner and dryer than either me or scott could predict so everythin from here is just pure joy 

Will report on arm sesh when I get it


----------



## Queenie

Well... At least u didn't get up for cardio and then realise that your cardio days have been swapped around meaning no cardio today!

I worry about myself sometimes 

Glad you're positive attitude is still shining through. 8 days to go yeah? Wow! So close!!

Go Team Alpha!!!


----------



## RACK

Yes! Another Team Alpha fan 

Bad times on gettin up for cv though lol

I'm soooooo positive queenie its unreal. I've not had one down or bad moment on this prep for months, as I've mentioned before I kinda feel a little bad that I'm not struggling at all but the results are just powering me through and keepin me feelin amazing. I really am findin it fun


----------



## Queenie

Yeah I think when seeing those results it's completely motivating! You don't have time to feel down


----------



## CJ

Good on you...I won't be skinless but I'll be happy with my condition given its the first time prepping....

Still got that annoying watery thin layer around me


----------



## RACK

Queenie, I was so down bein up at 18st but knew it was for the greater good. Scott said "gettin you lean is the easy bit" he wasn't kiddin. I've loved every day since the end of feb

CJ, mate you're happy where you are, paul is happy with you. That's all that matters! Get up there and enjoy knowin you're not one of the "oh I'll do it next year" crew. You've had the balls to see it through and toughes it out. 8 days left!

I'm not holdin water cos I've been.............. Dryin out all week hahahaha (even I had to make a joke of how many times I've put it)


----------



## Queenie

That's complete trust in Scott's methods right there 

Well done guys.


----------



## defdaz

When did you meet Dr Gunther von Hagens, Rack?


----------



## RACK

Tbh the trust had to go both ways. Me and scott were mates before workin together but we had to give 100% faith to each other. I got warned off scott by a lot of people, got told constantly his methods were wrong, I shouldn't have got to 18st, I'd burn out, I'd never make it. He heard I trained half assed and cheated on my diets. Looks like the claims were a little far fetched 

He trusted I'd do everythin he said and I trusted that he really is a mad scientist and as good as he says he is. The pics say it all really and the prgress has just been scary. We laugh and joke all the time but when it comes to trainin and prep were deadly serious and suppose we both had points to prove


----------



## RACK

Haha daz my mate at work has been sayin that all week


----------



## RACK

Arm sesh; Reverse ez bar curl, Alternate curls, Ez bar curls, Skullcrushers, Cable press downs, Dips, Cable curls superset rope press downs, then various forearms and heavy Abs


----------



## flinty90

bloody hell 8 exersices for arms lol can you still move your fingers mate !!!


----------



## Queenie

Ha! Just goes to show u should never listen to other peoples supposed opinions - make those judgements yourself once getting involved with that person!

Mad scientist lol. I bet he loves that


----------



## RACK

Fingers are all good now flinty lol

Quennie, he's like dexter from dexters lab but with muscles 

Session felt awesome, bang a preWO no2 supp in and veins and striations galorie were out. Feel on top of the world!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

What is your prewo rack?

i use no-xplode, thats the only one i find that give me a good buzz, tired a few others but nothing compared to no-xplode though


----------



## RACK

Was just an old freebie I found at home mate. Not sure the name, just necked it


----------



## RACK

Quick pic


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Quick pic


HOLY FCUK ... fcukin ripped to the bone....


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate, I want more though  bring on carb up


----------



## PaulB

RACK said:


> Quick pic


You look mint..excellent condition.


----------



## C.Hill

RACK said:


> Quick pic


Need a bit more cardio mate :whistling: lol

Fantastic nick! Like others have said, inspiring journal! Can't wait to see pics of you onstage! Have it!!!


----------



## Paul1990

I haven't been on this forum for a good while but I followed all your past journals and i am genuinely shocked by how good you look mate, like a completely different physique so impressed


----------



## RACK

Thanks guys

Scott, you'll be here to see it all happen  #TeamWork #WhatAnAdventure


----------



## RACK

Before and After! End of Feb til today! POW! Team Alpha!


----------



## dipdabs

That's pretty mental!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking shredded Rack, i have to say though even at your bulked stage of 18st you dont look that fat....were they clean cals you bulked on?


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Need a bit more cardio mate :whistling: lol
> 
> Fantastic nick! Like others have said, inspiring journal! Can't wait to see pics of you onstage! Have it!!!


the journal is sh1t mate, but the bloke in it is inspirational definitely lol !!!


----------



## RACK

Cheers Kay

Bb101, it was a clean bulk mate yes, about 3000 cals keto if I remember right. I've been fatter but it was a headfook havin to get back up that high


----------



## biglbs

RACK said:


> Before and After! End of Feb til today! POW! Team Alpha!


Superb,great inters too...


----------



## Sharpy76

RACK said:


> Before and After! End of Feb til today! POW! Team Alpha!


WOW!!!!!!!

that is all..................


----------



## Bad Alan

Holy ****ing TRICEP, teach me how to get those

Looking diced mate, not that you need telling!


----------



## RACK

Again big thanks everyone. Really spurred me on to kick more ass this last week

Oh and just got a tweet off Scott Alexander sayin well done to me and dutch and I'm in "sick shape!" Hell yeah I got a big smile right now!


----------



## RACK

Can't thank you enough for that post bruv. #ProudToBeYourFriend


----------



## mal

When is your show mate,looking sick,well done.


----------



## RACK

Thanks mate, show is a week tomorrow. Bring on the carb up


----------



## Milky

Is it Leeds ?


----------



## CJ

Was great to chat rack and you have done superb mate.

1 more week and we get to show off our hard work


----------



## FATBOY

If you belive it you can achieve it.

ive always had faith in you m8 you just needed to find your way  well deserved praise from all buddy


----------



## flinty90

CJ said:


> Was great to chat rack and you have done superb mate.
> 
> 1 more week and we get to show off our hard work


ahh right fcuk flinty that called you but speak to your mates hey :crying:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

dutch_scott said:


> Mate iv seen u cry bleed mope drag and haul ur a55 the last year
> 
> Uv NEVER deviated you've NEVER given up.
> 
> Ur the most dedicated hard working gutsy motherforker and I stand by my saying no ones walked your walk from zero to hero
> 
> U deserve every pic
> 
> Every praise
> 
> Youv gone from
> 
> Sumone who they said had bad genes , cheated, never get in shape to....
> 
> Being in such sick shape with cuts and symmetry ud shame most hell u r in better shape than iv EVER got in!
> 
> fcuk any input iv had u have walked a path I couldn't! And I know 90% here wouldn't
> 
> U put up with so much negativity and then more when u announced my ego was coaching u and u listened learnt and everyday bled to kick a55
> 
> If anyone wants to really fcuking know what an alpha male is , if anyone ACTUALLY wants to see what a real man is
> 
> It's the man who takes the taunts the "you can you won't" it's the man who quietly takes a deep breath and says " I can and I will" and then mother fcuking blows the doors off it !
> 
> Hannibal the general said upon facing mountains so big so wide so treachourous "if I cannot find a way I shall make one" well so what I made him a path he's the alpha who took it up and made it!
> 
> An alpha male is someone who stands proud knowing when u judge a man it's on heart , sincerity and commitment, well I'm proud as hell to call rack not only like a brother but as a true man!
> 
> Show this much heart to a lucky lady and a family and life will reward you!
> 
> Any of u ever look in the mirror and dream of achieving , well 14 months ago rack did and if we told u the journey few wud believe it!
> 
> 14 months ago I thought I was alpha, there only one alpha here,
> 
> Must give a shout out to weeman, rs and rab, 3 guys who all excel in this sport , 3 guys iv had my fair share of Barneya with but 3 guys I now RESPECT for things them, rack and I know!
> 
> Enuff of my emotional bull!
> 
> Let's rock on to Leeds!


Actually brought a tear to my eye so god knows how emotional rack is!

Amazing work!


----------



## Tinytom

There is a worrying amount of mutual wan king off on this thread 

You do look very very good Rack. You've achieved a lot this year physique wise. No blow job from me though.


----------



## RACK

Again, thanks everyone

What about just a kiss then tom next time I'm in ministry 

Cardio done


----------



## RACK

Can't belive you brought up my sausage fingers...... Cruel b1tch lol

Up and time for cardio. No liftin today but got a few things to keep me busy. Will be sendin pics and speakin to scott soon so will pop up what he says once we chatted


----------



## RACK

Spoke to scott, he reckons I could carb up now and be more than ready. Made me smile while havin my few mouthfuls of breakfast, he then tormented me in he'll be cheatin today while I'm still depleting. B1tch!


----------



## BIG BUCK

RACK said:


> Before and After! End of Feb til today! POW! Team Alpha!


and that's why i joined team alpha, simple.


----------



## RACK

Glad to hear it mate. Team Alpha - Smashing results, Breeding motivation, making dreams come true!


----------



## flinty90

your avi looks like you have took a persons body and actually painted on the indents and muscles. it truly is ridiculous mate since i have been on this forum i really havent seen much thats compared with that ....

have a good day anyway mate


----------



## RACK

Big thanks for that mate, I still can't belive its me when I look in the mirror. It really does freak me out haha

I've worked damn hard to look like this but its been more than worth it. And I'm living proof if you wanna look good bad enough then you'll do it 

Me and scott wanted to shock everyone and really take me from where I was to beyond what everyone thought I could be. I've even shocked scott so I'm well happy and love how much I've motivated others. It keeps me goin

Have a good day too bud


----------



## Milky

Rack when is the show mate ?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

What category you competing in?

You fancy overall as well?


----------



## RACK

Milky its at leeds town hall next sunday

S&C doubt I for the overall mate. I'm happy just to beat my last outtin. Well I say beat it, I've put it over my knee and spanked it!


----------



## Milky

It fu*king would be :cursing:

Fu*king in laws 50 miles past Bristol next week, cant fu*king believe that.


----------



## RACK

Doh! Would have been good to meet you mate. I'm sure they'll be a few pics on here lol


----------



## Milky

RACK said:


> Doh! Would have been good to meet you mate. I'm sure they'll be a few pics on here lol


trying to cut the in laws ahort mate :wink:


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Quick pic


you are more than ready for that stage mate...


----------



## RACK

Cheers Jay, got a few more days to deplet then we'll see just how good I can look with carbs. The pics I sent scott this mornin showed how dry I am already so should look great next weekend


----------



## Jay.32

sh!t is it next weekend? thats come around quick...


----------



## RACK

Haha yep a week today I'll be gettin ready to walk in. Scott says I'm ready now so I'm not worried at all about makin it. Next week will be done with a big smile on my face. I'm sat in meadowhall right now, sippin a coffee and chillin before a little shoppin with a nice big grin on my face. This prep couldn't have gone any better


----------



## J.Smith

RACK said:


> Before and After! End of Feb til today! POW! Team Alpha!


WOW!!!


----------



## RACK

Thanks J


----------



## RACK

Couple more pics from just now


----------



## CJ

I can't even work out what that second one is lol


----------



## PaulB

CJ said:


> I can't even work out what that second one is lol


Quad


----------



## RACK

Paul's right its my quad 

Scott was pretty shocked when I sent them him. Felt pretty good when he called me and said "fawwwwwwk!"


----------



## CJ

Lol I knew really lads 

I was in ref to being fvcking sick conditioning lol....wrong but just sooooo right.

I've just whipped my legs out for chars friend and she felt sick at all the veins..

'Normal' people just dont get it Lmfao


----------



## RACK

Its just due to the ............... Dryin out mate hahahah

- - - Updated - - -

Its just due to the ............... Dryin out mate hahahah


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Its just due to the ............... Dryin out mate hahahah
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Its just due to the ............... Dryin out mate hahahah


Lmfao....tool......so it's outing of the dry variety


----------



## RACK

You got it mate haha

Right, cardio time


----------



## CJ

> Your both boring now spice sh1t up anyone wud think u two r dieting pfft
> 
> #wewantgaybanter
> 
> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=3825" target="_blank">CJ</a> is rab still helping u backstage?


Lol..yeah hes staying with me for the 2 night's and doing the back stage stuff.

I'm horribly sh1t at trash talk


----------



## RACK

It'll all be over in 7 days time

Cardio........... Done!


----------



## RACK

Hell yeah! After this comes the big plans


----------



## RACK

Well this is it, months and months of blood sweat and tears have all come down to the final week. I'm both happy and sad about it tbh.

Up now for cardio and pretty sure I have back later on, so will report once I hear from scott


----------



## CJ

Cv...nipping in to work for a couple hours and then I'm just chhhhiiiillliiiiiinnnnn


----------



## RACK

I'll text ya when Jeremy Kyle is on and we'll laugh about the tramps on it!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Tick tock tick tock.... BOOOOM!!!


----------



## RACK

Its defo comin round quick daz 

Will be training back later and goin about 2ish to brake the day up nicely. Might even pop to meadowhall again for a pre-WO coffee as I like people watchin while there, got really into coffee at the min and can't wait til I can have a starbucks frap again!!!!

Sent scott the usual daily pic and he's loving how I'm comin in more and more. Feels good man!


----------



## Patsy

Well well, what do i say, where do i begin? First off your recent pic, just WOW! Ive followed your progress for nearly 5 years now mate since out early MT days and have always rooted for you, dont think i have ever known anyone thats is as persistant and as hardworking in nailing a prep as you mate, almost brings a tear to ones eye thinking of the ups and downs you have encountered and conquered along the way, this is what insparation and motivation is all about an anyone who is in need of some should take the day and read your journal.

This is the best shape i have ever seen you in mate and you do this game proud, as imo this is what it is all about, cant tell you how happy i am for you dude, this is a perfect example of how hard work certainly do pay off in the end, but this is not the end its the begining if great things mate, you have achieved more than most here will ever do and theres still loads in you mate, you and Scott really do work well together and it exciting to see what you both bring for the future, i cannnot wish you enough luck for your show mate an will be here waiting for your update.

For all the people who doubted you can come back now and say this is how its done in true fashion

We will have to call you Rackavelli from now on mate, back from ashes and on to good things mate

Wish you all the best mate for your show and for the future, go and show them how its done fella and get the pics up here asap, cant fault you one bit mate


----------



## RACK

Wow! Pat, you got me all emotional over meal 3 of dust!

On a serious note, massive thanks for that post mate. Makes me feel great readin all that and its due to posts like that I've kept my head down and kept kickin a55!

Yep I've come a long way from back in the days I first started liftin and my god what a rollercoaster. It has been awesome to sharugh and prove than the right mentor, hard work and just pure determination can get you anywhere. I never dreamed I'd look like this and I've even shocked Scott with how lean I've got

I said I'd give my all for this prep and short of layin down and dyin I really have! But for what its cost me it makes it all worth while to get posts like the one you put above

Big thanks Pat

- - - Updated - - -

Wow! Pat, you got me all emotional over meal 3 of dust!

On a serious note, massive thanks for that post mate. Makes me feel great readin all that and its due to posts like that I've kept my head down and kept kickin a55!

Yep I've come a long way from back in the days I first started liftin and my god what a rollercoaster. It has been awesome to sharugh and prove than the right mentor, hard work and just pure determination can get you anywhere. I never dreamed I'd look like this and I've even shocked Scott with how lean I've got

I said I'd give my all for this prep and short of layin down and dyin I really have! But for what its cost me it makes it all worth while to get posts like the one you put above

Big thanks Pat


----------



## RACK

Hahaha, we'll have to # it


----------



## Patsy

Your always welcome mate. Just showed my mum your before and after pics, she said you look like a totaly different person, i agree. Looking fcuking awesome son, not long now, go an show 'em all how its done


----------



## dipdabs

PatWelsh said:


> Your always welcome mate. Just showed my mum your before and after pics, she said you look like a totaly different person, i agree. Looking fcuking awesome son, not long now, go an show 'em all how its done


Your mum wants him doesn't she  lol


----------



## RACK

She's female Kay, its understandable  haha

- - - Updated - - -

I can't wait to see my mom again, she went on hol 10days ago so when she next sees me she'll fall over lol


----------



## RACK

Back session is; weighted chins, 1 arm db row, shrugs, low pulley row, rack deads, wide grip pull down, hypers, calves, abs and cardio to finish


----------



## Jay.32

Rack, Ive heard rumours that the haters are going to kidnap you tonight!!! Then whilst holding a gun to your head, they are going to force feed you with kfc, maccy d's, burger king wimpy, kebabs and a curry!! ahh no they are not bothering with the curry now, incase you sh!t it all out.. they are going to do this all week. then drop you off at the show..

p.s. I think CJ is in on it too!!!!


----------



## RACK

Haha I'm unbreakable and. In hidin from all haters and negative things mate. CJ is cool as we've been speakin today

Session done and still rowed with the 150lb db  pics sent to scott so just waitin his comments back from them


----------



## Patsy

Kaywoodham said:


> Your mum wants him doesn't she  lol


Ooh you be quiet Kay Woodybum 

#TeamRackavelli FTW!


----------



## JANIKvonD

f*ckin amazing buddy......REALLY

all the best with the comp :thumb:


----------



## Howe

Insane condition mate! Best luck at Leeds!


----------



## RACK

Thanks lads

Pics got a nice and shocked reaction from Scott so I'm well happy!

Gaggin for delt session tomorrow!


----------



## RACK

Love it 

We've worked damn hard for this weekend! #TeamAlpha #DoOrDie


----------



## defdaz

Fecking look at your avi mate. Striated obliques. :cool2:


----------



## RACK

I'm leaner and dryer than my avi today mate


----------



## defdaz

Looking forward to seeing that jaw in the flesh mate pmsl!

You do know you've inspired me into dieting, don't you? Er... mainly so I don't look like a whale when you come down


----------



## RACK

Best compliment I could have that inspiring you mate. I hope to shock a few with next pics that go up


----------



## RACK

Can't lie it felt so good when you told me bout what gary farr said and the comments from you, aaron and daz too. Just gaggin to show all our hard work on sunday!

Then we really start  #DoOrDie


----------



## Jay.32

hows your posing going J? are you confident with it?


----------



## RACK

Yeah mate, I'm cool with posin. Will have scott tweek it a tad when he's here thougfh as he'll have better ideas than me with being able to see all of me

Nice little lay in and its cardio time, can't wait for delts later!


----------



## CJ

Still in bed now 

Slept like a baby last night...and just laying here now sipping on a brew


----------



## defdaz

PMSL, little lie in. Why do I visit this thread, just makes me feel like the lazy fat SOB that I am! :lol: :death:


----------



## RACK

I'm poundin the streets gettin a sweat on


----------



## Patsy

Yeah as Daz said mate you have given me the motivation to get back dieting hardcore too, btw guess what im waiting on delivery of? Cookies & cream myofusion pro, gona be sitting here sipping away while i await some pic updates as i nurse my glute pip.... Feels like i been bummed by a mosquito :lol:


----------



## Daggaz

Rack how much do u feel u have learnt over the last 14 month or so ? And do u feel you could regain that condition on your own, or even prep some one els into that condition ? Or is it simply a matter of Scott's tactics ? Just curious lol


----------



## RACK

Pat, get ready mate. Cookies&cream is like sex in your mouth haha

Daggaz, I'm learnt so much workin with scottt its unreal. I trained as a person trainer I just keep it quiet on here and I've been help a couple of people I know train. With this prep I wouldn't have been able to get like this without scott, he's the man who got my body and metabolism workin right and to that of a normal person. Without that I'd be fooked. Plus he's kept my head and motivation which is a big part of prep. But scotts also learnt a lot from my body as its a total one off. Its only in the last few weeks its just switched itself up a gear and dropped everythin off me. Its been total team work. But I've just done what I've been ordered to do. When it comes to the body scot is a genius! And that's no bull, he's unreal. Only he could have got me like this I believe


----------



## flinty90

Daggaz said:


> Rack how much do u feel u have learnt over the last 14 month or so ? And do u feel you could regain that condition on your own, or even prep some one els into that condition ? Or is it simply a matter of Scott's tactics ? Just curious lol


great question mate..


----------



## Jay.32

you can say that again:laugh:


----------



## RACK

I have every diet, every work out, every rep, every weight, even pics of the scales from certain weeks we tried different things. I'm like Rainman lol

So much for a stress free day my dad just rang and needs takin to hospital as it looks like he has pneumonia. We hardly speak but end of the day he's still my dad. Will be on here as and when I can


----------



## Bad Alan

Pneumonia is nasty **** I've been through that this year was bed bound for 3months after coming back from the US and I've got youth onmy side, hope all goes well and you manage to stay on track too!


----------



## RACK

Cheers mate

Delts later will be; Top head press, Upright rows, Seated laterals, db press then cardio


----------



## Hayesy

mate u look awsome in the avi

well done


----------



## Jay.32

Hey J, Has lucy seen you in your new condition????


----------



## RACK

Cheers haysey

Jay, yep she came round yesterday and couldn't believe it it. She's gonna do my tan for me


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Cheers haysey
> 
> Jay, yep she came round yesterday and couldn't believe it it. She's gonna do my tan for me


uh o... are you rekindling the romance????


----------



## RACK

I'm not sure it'll be that romantic with me stood there bolloko, lucy tannin me up with scott watchin haha. There's only lucy I trust with my tan and she knows how much this means to me and how hard I've worked so she's agreed to help out


----------



## Dai Jones

RACK said:


> I'm not sure it'll be that romantic with me stood there bolloko, lucy tannin me up with scott watchin haha. There's only lucy I trust with my tan and she knows how much this means to me and how hard I've worked so she's agreed to help out


with what you two went throught near the end thats quite nice of her mate


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> I'm not sure it'll be that romantic with me stood there bolloko, lucy tannin me up with scott watchin haha. There's only lucy I trust with my tan and she knows how much this means to me and how hard I've worked so she's agreed to help out


WHAT IF YOU GET A BONER????


----------



## RACK

Yeah, she knows if she needed me I'd be there for her too though

As for if I get hard......... That will just be due to scott watchin


----------



## Jay.32

RACK said:


> Yeah, she knows if she needed me I'd be there for her too though
> 
> As for if I get hard......... That will just be due to scott watchin


All jokes aside.... be careful ... dont want to mess ya head up again mate


----------



## Sambuca

Hi,

So being based up north how often do you meet up with dutch?


----------



## RACK

Scott, you know this 

Jay, my head is cool mate. Got soooo much goin on at the min and life is great. Big things have small begginings and I'm just loving how things are at the min

Sambuca, we see each other every few weeks or so. We're good company so the 180mile trip is well worth it

Right, time for me to smash delts


----------



## Sambuca

dutch_scott said:


> I'm more than just a coach


oh right  :wub:

- - - Updated - - -



RACK said:


> Scott, you know this
> 
> Jay, my head is cool mate. Got soooo much goin on at the min and life is great. Big things have small begginings and I'm just loving how things are at the min
> 
> Sambuca, we see each other every few weeks or so. We're good company so the 180mile trip is well worth it
> 
> Right, time for me to smash delts


Cheers mate.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Wont your current GF be there watching you get your tan from your ex-gf whilst your starkers?? im sure the convo will be great 

Wishing you the best mate, you've gone through hell and inspired a lot of people [just look at all the new journals] myself included, so come comp time im sure the whole of ukm will be supporting you and CJ.


----------



## PHMG

RACK said:


> Yeah, she knows if she needed me I'd be there for her too though
> 
> As for if I get hard......... That will just be due to scott watchin





dutch_scott said:


> I'm more than just a coach


 :lol: this had me lol'ing


----------



## RACK

Bb101, I don't have a current gf mate but we'll leave that subject there 

I love how many people I've inspired, if people look at my journey and seen what I've done and it makes them want to do it then there's no better compliment to me, scott and Team Alpha.

Powerhouse, good to see you pop in mate

Delts done and soooo needed that session after today. No carbs or real food for nearly 2 weeks, depleted to hell and still top head pressed 260lb for reps!

Had my cousin with me too and he got some pics of me trainin, scott gave them the big thumbs up and we're well on track for sunday

My mate Shaun Smith who's goin for the nabba universe soon commented how well I was lookin too


----------



## danny1871436114701

dutch_scott said:


> Can't wait to begin carb up tomoz
> 
> A clean carb
> 
> Starts last meal tomoz night and runs thru till Friday where well assess
> 
> Training thurs and fri
> 
> No water manipulation not needed! Nothing has changed or will from weekend so well come in full but as ripped as we are
> 
> Not joking people will be shocked how lean rack is!
> 
> He's forking ripped to the bone literally almost siiiick!


I cannot wait mate to see the thread with Leeds updates, cos they better get pics up lol

This has come around so quick and been one hell of a journey for racky boy

How many carbs will rack be having Scott? very high?


----------



## Keeks

Hallo there!  Im so excited about Sunday, you've done so well! Cant wait to see you on stage! And CJ too, very excited and will be snap happy with my camera so get the pout ready! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Excited.....much......who me..........


----------



## danny1871436114701

dutch_scott said:


> Nope probably 200-250max
> 
> I want him to look granite! Its not my plan to have him full as a house this time! We have a bigger plan !
> 
> *But I will be taking millions of pics from Thursday till Sunday show day*


Gotta be uploading them mate 

do you have a weight class for Rack yet, i.e classics or under 90s etc, or just wait and see on the day?


----------



## CJ

danny187 said:


> Gotta be uploading them mate
> 
> do you have a weight class for Rack yet, i.e classics or under 90s etc, or just wait and see on the day?


I hope he doesn't...time to save it for show in my opinion


----------



## RACK

Scott, bruv I wish I could have seen your face when the pics have come through the last 2 days haha. Can't wait til you're here and in 24hours time the carbs will start. They're on my worktop lookin at me now!

Love how our plans are lookin! Big things have small begginings 

No need to go mad on carbs, no way can we overspill as I'm too dry. We didn't over spill last time with my epic 600g carb breakfast lol

Danny, just get ready to say "what the actual fawk" mate haha. I'm that lean I can't hold a trump in due to havin no a55 cheeks

Keeks, can't wait to see you again, just look for Scott as you won't recognise me lol

CJ, its gonna be awesome pal and thanks for the texts today too

Cardio done for the day and lookin forward to the final of 11 days depleting tomorrow. There really isn't anythin more I could have done, couldn't have worked any harder or pushed myself further. I can't wait to see scotts face thrusday mornin as I greet him at RACK towers in just my boxer shorts haha. We've nearly done it bro! Pure team-work! #TwoMoreSleeps #TeamAlpha #DoOrDie


----------



## danny1871436114701

CJ said:


> I hope he doesn't...time to save it for show in my opinion


Yeah I mean after the show mate


----------



## danny1871436114701

RACK said:


> Scott, bruv I wish I could have seen your face when the pics have come through the last 2 days haha. Can't wait til you're here and in 24hours time the carbs will start. They're on my worktop lookin at me now!
> 
> Love how our plans are lookin! Big things have small begginings
> 
> No need to go mad on carbs, no way can we overspill as I'm too dry. We didn't over spill last time with my epic 600g carb breakfast lol
> 
> Danny, just get ready to say "what the actual fawk" mate haha. I'm that lean I can't hold a trump in due to havin no a55 cheeks
> 
> Keeks, can't wait to see you again, just look for Scott as you won't recognise me lol
> 
> CJ, its gonna be awesome pal and thanks for the texts today too
> 
> Cardio done for the day and lookin forward to the final of 11 days depleting tomorrow. There really isn't anythin more I could have done, couldn't have worked any harder or pushed myself further. I can't wait to see scotts face thrusday mornin as I greet him at RACK towers in just my boxer shorts haha. We've nearly done it bro! Pure team-work! #TwoMoreSleeps #TeamAlpha #DoOrDie


Rack Ill look forward to it


----------



## dipdabs

I can't believe how close it is now. Seems like yesterday chatting saying it was 8 weeks away doesn't it! Wish I could come watch! Excciitttiiiinnnng!!


----------



## lightweight09

Cant wait to see you on stage mate i hope its a good show


----------



## RACK

Finally the day is here. Got my normal depletion diet but then carbs go in late on. Just cardio today but have a few things to do to keep busy. Really excited now!!!!


----------



## CJ

Last day of cv for me whoooo hoooooo

Got a couple really light sessions yo get done though


----------



## RACK

I've got light cv all week I think cj

Chillisi, I couldn't have even dreamed to look like this mate, I'm so happy its unreal!

Just spoke to scott and carb up is on hold til he gets here in the morning.


----------



## lightweight09

Once you have carb up your physique will change again looking forward to the end result. Looking at your pics has made me sort my diet out lol


----------



## Big Kris

dutch_scott said:


> This is part of rack from Monday's session
> 
> Teres major / lat / rear delt /tricep
> 
> Now that's condition Yo
> View attachment 94955
> 
> 
> You u can see lateral head , medial head clear as day!!


Now this is what it all about KIDS!!

The hard graft has paid off

ROLE on competition day


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> This is part of rack from Monday's session
> 
> Teres major / lat / rear delt /tricep
> 
> Now that's condition Yo
> View attachment 94955
> 
> 
> You u can see lateral head , medial head clear as day!!


Superb.......


----------



## RACK

Scott you sly dog hahaha. I'll have to pop that little pic on other boards now too....... And maybe fb haha

Cheers too guys, had to get the condition this time round


----------



## Sharpy76

Can't wait to see the pics from the weekend!!

Wish i could get there myself but can't make it


----------



## RACK

Is my face in shape?

Looks like I'm the lean guy in Team Alpha


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

I remember walking past you at bodypower, can't believe the change in your face.

Could be journal and success story of the year!


----------



## RACK

S&C, it's success for me, Scott and Team Alpha mate. Loved every minute of this journey and can't wait for even more things to happen after sunday!

Scott, yep CJ got the ball rolling............ I just kicked it outta the park hahaha. They doubted us, they challenged us....... Now look! Can't wait til you're here tomorrow and we're laughin, jokin, trainin and kickin a55!


----------



## CJ

I jjust can't wait til rebound


----------



## RACK

CJ said:


> I jjust can't wait til rebound


FOOOOK YES!!! Bring on the food hahaha


----------



## RACK

Race ya to 100kg


----------



## Shorty29

Been reading your journal. Inspirational. I wish you the best of luck dude.


----------



## Patsy

RACK said:


> Is my face in shape?
> 
> Looks like I'm the lean guy in Team Alpha


Rack you look like fcuking Guy Pearce there you nutter :lol:


----------



## RACK

Shorty, big thanks mate. It feels so good knowin I can help to push others. All it takes is an iron mind set and the want to look the best you can be

Pat, you're the 2nd person who's told me that haha

Well, final cardio session for today is done. Got 1 meal left and a few glasses of water to have and then I'm done til Scott gets here in the mornin and the carbs go in!


----------



## Bad Alan

Got to be looking forward to some food lol, when was the last time you were full?


----------



## Sharpy76

RACK said:


> Shorty, big thanks mate. It feels so good knowin I can help to push others. All it takes is an iron mind set and the want to look the best you can be
> 
> Pat, you're the 2nd person who's told me that haha
> 
> Well, final cardio session for today is done. Got 1 meal left and a few glasses of water to have and then I'm done *til Scott gets here in the mornin and the carbs go in*!


Bet you'll have a boner all night thinking about them (not him, sorry Scott lol)


----------



## RACK

I'm too focussed to be honest 

I had a carb up on the 27th of last month before seein scott, I packed away a LOT of food but even then wasn't full. I seem to be good at just goin extreme at anythin haha

Carb up for the show is goin to be ultra clean and I'm just wantin to watch my body fill out more than anythin


----------



## majormuscle

Outstanding condition pal takes something special to get like that i competed a couple of years ago and it killed me to get nowhere near we're you are right now , all the best for the show pal and enjoy your day


----------



## Growing Lad

Rack just wanna say mate congratulations before you even compete. Pretty clear to see from the snippet of the latest pic just how hard you've worked to get that skinned! ****ing inspiration

Honestly mate best of luck with the show, u really deserve to do well and u can get onstage knowing noone has out worked you.

, all the best


----------



## RACK

I'm totally overwhelmed about the people I've inspired and the comments I've beeen gettin on here from people. I seriously can't thank you all enough for them. Its so humbling and makes me proud to come on here and keep postin

I've worked my a55 off to get like this and I'm glad it shows. Can't wait to pop pics up of a carb'd up RACK in sick shape! I thought I was lean 4 weeks ago, I know make that look fat  I've proper flicked the Alpha switch and dispelled all the myths of I should be tired, weak and draggin my rear by over comin it all and with Scott by my side powered through!

This was, is and will keep bein a pure team effort from me and scott and the next step will be just as exciting a read for everyone

- - - Updated - - -

I'm totally overwhelmed about the people I've inspired and the comments I've beeen gettin on here from people. I seriously can't thank you all enough for them. Its so humbling and makes me proud to come on here and keep postin

I've worked my a55 off to get like this and I'm glad it shows. Can't wait to pop pics up of a carb'd up RACK in sick shape! I thought I was lean 4 weeks ago, I know make that look fat  I've proper flicked the Alpha switch and dispelled all the myths of I should be tired, weak and draggin my rear by over comin it all and with Scott by my side powered through!

This was, is and will keep bein a pure team effort from me and scott and the next step will be just as exciting a read for everyone


----------



## dudleyhill

hi mate not had chance to read all thread as the comp been and gone or is it soon


----------



## GolfDelta

dudleyhill said:


> hi mate not had chance to read all thread as the comp been and gone or is it soon


Come on mate it's not hard to work out!


----------



## liam0810

dudleyhill said:


> hi mate not had chance to read all thread as the comp been and gone or is it soon


Have you read any of the thread?!


----------



## HodgesoN

RACK said:


> Is my face in shape?
> 
> Looks like I'm the lean guy in Team Alpha


You know when your in top condition when you look ill, class mate, al the best, the head fcuk will be over soon haha.


----------



## PaulB

Got to say this is the first time I've genuinely been excited for someone on the board. I can't wait to see show pics.


----------



## RACK

Cheers guys

Well 60mins cardio done and the carbs have started goin in. Few hours before scott gets here and I'm nil by mouth til he pulls up.


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Well 60mins cardio done and the carbs have started goin in. Few hours before scott gets here and I'm nil by mouth til he pulls up.


Mate...I can't tell you how nice it is to be lying in bed, coffee in hand and no cv to do


----------



## defdaz

Massive congrats on all you've achieved mate, the contest is just the nice fun juicy cherry on the top! 

Rack has reached Legend status.


----------



## RACK

CJ, I can't tell you how nice it is to have carbs haha sod bed and coffee 

Daz, thanks for the comment mate, means a lot. Just wait til better pics are put on of my condition lol


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> CJ, I can't tell you how nice it is to have carbs haha sod bed and coffee
> 
> Daz, thanks for the comment mate, means a lot. Just wait til better pics are put on of my condition lol


Good shout pal, you've earnt the. What's the source, can you say ??


----------



## RACK

Just clean carbs mate, prob only 2 sources but I'm not fussed. Its better than dust lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

if you are only used to two sources of carbs, its stupid IMO to introduce different carb choices and try and predict what the body will do.

i.e. diet on oats and sweet potato.... then bringing in white potato and pasta etc.

seen some end up a mess doing it that way


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Just clean carbs mate, prob only 2 sources but I'm not fussed. Its better than dust lol


Is dust loading an integral part if Scott's diets then


----------



## RACK

IB, that's the exact reason mate. We know what works with my body

CJ, dust gets you shredded, we have photo evidence haha


----------



## RACK

I love it HARD! Be medieval or be gone!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

seen the krispe kreme sh1t load with DB outside Portsmouth before, looked tasty but sod that!!!


----------



## Big Kris

Come on is it SUNDAY already!!! I wana see the stage pic's

Its been a long journey and i do have to say i have doubted you at times when reading your journal, thinking to my self is this guy really gonna get into stage shape he looks miles off the mark.

Well i would like to stand up, apologise and tip my hat to you Rack you really have out done all the doubters

TEAM ALPHA!


----------



## RACK

Big thanks for that post mate, takes a big man to admit somethin like that

I'll make sure we get lots of pics 

#TeamAlpha #DoOrDie


----------



## Big Kris

RACK said:


> Big thanks for that post mate, takes a big man to admit somethin like that
> 
> I'll make sure we get lots of pics
> 
> #TeamAlpha #DoOrDie


I was gonna PM it to you but as we are all family on here lets have it out in the open  ha


----------



## GreedyBen

Good luck for sunday, looks like all the hard work is already done!


----------



## Mark W H

Wish i could be there in person to see how you and CJ turn out as i've been following both journals and have been amazed by the progress of both of you. Looking forward to the pics and videos of Sunday's show and wish you all the best.


----------



## RACK

Again, seriously can't thank everyone for the support. I'll be kickin a55 the last few days and makin sure I do my best on the stage to get some good pics for y'all


----------



## Chelsea

RACK! Is the show this Sunday mate? Bet you cant wait now, all the best dude, smash it!

One thing i noticed that i didnt do was smile on stage, give it your best Colgate advert so it looks like you're enjoying yourself as opposed to secretly dying haha


----------



## Jay.32

fckin hell you spot on rack.... not sure what the other competetors will be like... but you gotta be in top 5 with out a doubt...

You need to sort the weeds out in the garden though


----------



## Dai Jones

dutch_scott said:


> Got to racks!
> 
> He got out the car and "your fcuked " is all I cud say
> 
> He's shredded and that's in a flat unpumped uncarbed state!
> 
> To think this is the guy that people said Cudnt get lean well, the next few taster pics r
> 
> Pre carbing
> 
> Unpumped!
> 
> See what u guys think
> 
> View attachment 95055
> 
> 
> View attachment 95056
> 
> 
> View attachment 95057
> View attachment 95058
> 
> 
> No bright sunlight no tricks no tan just plain rackavelli!


Damn!!!....that is all


----------



## Taylor25

Jesus wow Rack well done mate true dedication and hard work always pays off in the end!!


----------



## Patsy

Fcuking sick condish fella! Look at the vascularity on them quads mate fuaaaark!


----------



## Big Kris

I would love to know what the neighbor though when looking out of the window when the Dutch says drop your pants, pull your boxers up im gonna take some pics haha

Looking sick rack lad


----------



## RACK

The look on scotts face as I got outta my car to greet him spoke volumes and he was in proper shock lol

He's more than happy where I am and carbs are goin in at a nice rate, boy I'm feelin warm

Just round meadowhall for a spot of shoppin and this model challenge me sayin he had a better jawline........ Pftt I showed him what a Team Alpha jawline is all about!


----------



## Big Kris

You may as well have the rest of the top undone to show off a little more hahaha


----------



## defdaz

pmsl! Quality


----------



## matt p

@dutch i remember when you were dieting you were a fan of the high GI Binge......that all day binge you did was some going...even topped BDP i think, why would this not work with rack?

@RACK....what you have achieved i cannot sum up into words brother.....all in the face of doubters and those who criticised and i must admit a 4-6 weeks ago even i thought is he going to show up in the shape he want to be in? you smashed it though bro!

I know you love your hash tagging so #inspiring #motivating #gamefaceon!!!!!


----------



## danny1871436114701

Yes yes Rack, looking bang on..

Good luck for next couple days and hope have that trademark smile on stage and smash it to whatever SHM tune your are posing to 

- - - Updated - - -

Yes yes Rack, looking bang on..

Good luck for next couple days and hope have that trademark smile on stage and smash it to whatever SHM tune your are posing to 

- - - Updated - - -

Yes yes Rack, looking bang on..

Good luck for next couple days and hope have that trademark smile on stage and smash it to whatever SHM tune your are posing to


----------



## CJ

Looking in good nick lads


----------



## J.Smith

Scott/Rack...

Incredible job guys!!

Rack...how hard would it be for you to stay obviously not that lean...but maybe 2-3% higher all year round?


----------



## Bad Alan

Cheers for today guys had a blast great workout, RACK's strength to weight ratio is insane! Seen his 150lb DB in the gym today and **** rowing that lol. Side shots and turns look insane his waist is ****ing tiny and its easy to see why he has done so well as his attitude is great even though he looks like hes dying lol. Looking forward to smashing arms tomorrow need me some popping tri's like RACK's (Scotts arms arent too bad either ha) Great team ALPHA ab shot was not getting my "flabs" out for that one!


----------



## baggsy1436114680

looking great rack, what page are the before pics on??


----------



## HodgesoN

dutch_scott said:


> Some shots of rack today
> 
> Rack and badalan
> 
> View attachment 95113
> 
> 
> View attachment 95114
> 
> 
> Relaxed
> 
> View attachment 95115
> 
> 
> View attachment 95116
> 
> 
> View attachment 95117
> View attachment 95118
> View attachment 95119
> View attachment 95120
> 
> 
> Candid bicep at traffic lights pic!
> 
> View attachment 95121
> 
> 
> View attachment 95114


Im gna get flamed for this but that bicep shot at the traffic lights almost looks anorexic, guess its the angel lol, like i said before you havee made a great transformation and good look dude.


----------



## C.Hill

Traffic light shot looks fcuking freaky!lol great work guys!


----------



## Growing Lad

holy ****ing lean face man! lol one day i will get that sick lean face, looks ****ing unreal


----------



## Fatstuff

Growing Lad said:


> holy ****ing lean face man! lol one day i will get that sick lean face, looks ****ing unreal


The face looks horrible let's be honest lol :lol:

The rest though ..... Woah!!! Good work!! Very good!'


----------



## Growing Lad

Fatstuff said:


> The face looks horrible let's be honest lol :lol:
> 
> The rest though ..... Woah!!! Good work!! Very good!'


it looks unreal in a "i like to scare children" way


----------



## reza85

Looking insane Rack

Must say Scott is looking ripped as well

looks like a great day out :thumb:


----------



## RACK

What a day  startin clean carbin this mornin and my god the different food just tastes like heaven

Shocked the hell outta scott as he rolled up and gotta say I loved it! Gettin his jaw to drop was amazing!

Nice chat back at rack towers

Bit of shoppin at meadowhall (I got an awesome hat!), a tasty starbucks and then went to train with bad alan.

Alan, mate you're a unit! Big solid and strong too, 6 months of alpha trainin and adoptin the midset (which you're smashin) and you're gonna be lovin the results. Can't wait for arms tomorrow with ya

Was well strong on the chest today, 130kg for reps on inc lock outs.

Back home to eat and chill now for the night, last meal cookin and Avengers booked

Bring on tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan

Good film mate enjoy, you'll love the hulk in it ha! Was funny seeing how much fun you were having with your post workout meal, cant wait to see what you look like with an arm pump could see the fibres jumping in your bi's today!


----------



## RACK

I'm well happy I look better then Thor in it mate haha. Yep, some sick things should happen with my arms tomorrow. Gotta love the lean-ness 

Again thanks for all the comments peeps


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> I'm well happy I look better then Thor in it mate haha. Yep, some sick things should happen with my arms tomorrow. Gotta love the lean-ness
> 
> Again thanks for all the comments peeps


Impressed rack...good job mate


----------



## MURPHYZ

Good luck at the weekend m8, I'm sure you will do very well. :thumb:


----------



## olliel

your looking ripped mate i remeber the pics ive seen on mt then to know fair play lots over hard work good luck in your show dowt youll need it though


----------



## RACK

Thanks lads

First day of carb up went great. Lookin, fuller, dryer and weight nice and stable. Bit of cardio in a min then arms later. Oh and more carbs!!!!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Thanks lads
> 
> First day of carb up went great. Lookin, fuller, dryer and weight nice and stable. Bit of cardio in a min then arms later. Oh and more carbs!!!!


You enjoying the carbs mate ?


----------



## Shorty29

Best of luck tomorrow mate. Hope you get what you deserve. A lot of hard work and you've inspired a few along the way. You seem to have the time to help others to. So I'll be really pleased if you come on here a happy man Sunday night.


----------



## RACK

CJ, I'm lovin the carbs mate. Not had many and very basic but just enjoyin them and the look this mornin. Hope you're good bud

Shorty, its sunday the show so got tomorrow for carbs too  I couldn't be more happy to help people out and inspire them along the way. Its what keeps me goin


----------



## Incredible Bulk

if a spare RACK/ALPHA t-shirt is going spare i'll sport it for you in a pic


----------



## cas

Cool photos lads. Although I have to say it, it keeps floating around in my head and I just have to blurt it out.....Scott you look like a ripped BFG

lol

Good luck with the comp mate, you look in great condition!


----------



## CJ

I'm p1ssed right off....I waited for the post and there was not Cj/pscarb t-shirt 

Have a word with him dutch lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dutch_scott said:


> We've got you one ready mate !


Like a fcking boss..... rock out with the abs out guys


----------



## MissBC

Good luck Rack you have done an amazing job and your transformation has been wicked...

All the best for the weekend 

- - - Updated - - -

Good luck Rack you have done an amazing job and your transformation has been wicked...

All the best for the weekend 

- - - Updated - - -

Good luck Rack you have done an amazing job and your transformation has been wicked...

All the best for the weekend


----------



## CJ

Cheers rack, good talk


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> I just can't wait to cheat Sunday not had a morsel of bad food or carbs in weeks!
> 
> Sod racks show I'm all about post show feed


Hang on what about the krispy Kremes on Sunday? If you're telling me they are good for you I'm on my way there now!


----------



## Jay.32

I hope someone who is attending the show can keep us updated on here


----------



## liam0810

Jay.32 said:


> I hope someone who is attending the show can keep us updated on here


I'll try my best pal


----------



## liam0810

dutch_scott said:


> Ask rack #mindgames  hit 87.8 today so what u see is all to keep those others chilling whilst I'm killing it
> 
> Babies mum and daughter had them


Haha so you were doing it to fck with Rack? Nice!


----------



## chrisch

All the best for the weekend Rack mate. No mater were you place the results from the work you've put in is inspiring pal.


----------



## lightweight09

Jay.32 said:


> I hope someone who is attending the show can keep us updated on here


I'll be there to keep updating the results


----------



## lightweight09

dutch_scott said:


> Make sure u say hi


Will do mate there is a few of us going from our gym.


----------



## dipdabs

That guys face in the background! Lol!


----------



## flinty90

Hey Rack

Question i hope you can answer lol

Now you have come down in weight , even though your now shredded has it played with your head at any point about obviously losing mass along the way ??


----------



## Dai Jones

hey rack i'm not on here much at weekends to just wishing ya the best of luck :thumb: O and if ya not in the top 3 I want to know why


----------



## Shorty29

Kaywoodham said:


> That guys face in the background! Lol!


I spotted that! Funny..


----------



## flinty90

dutch_scott said:


> "obviously" Define mass and the qualifying statement of obviously! For my own benefit


Obviously gong from 18 stone mate down to whatever Rack is now... I didnt mean it as in the funny way you are referring to , i meant size wise does the getting leaner mess with your head in relation to bieng smaller ( i dont know how else to rephrase it) but you know what i mean ...


----------



## RACK

Another great day, food is being kept the exact same now til monday morning. Everythin is workin so well

Had another awesome session with scott and bad alan and all pushed each other hard!

Flinty, the scales don't bother me at all mate. I've been mega bulked and I'm now ultra lean. I much prefer lookin like this. The weight is just a number. Honestly, I'm all about the look


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Another great day, food is being kept the exact same now til monday morning. Everythin is workin so well
> 
> Had another awesome session with scott and bad alan and all pushed each other hard!
> 
> Flinty, the scales don't bother me at all mate. I've been mega bulked and I'm now ultra lean. I much prefer lookin like this. The weight is just a number. Honestly, I'm all about the look


Sound mate, but whilst you started your journey to ultra lean ness (you didnt know how lean you would get) didnt it mess with your head at any time or does the cuts coming make you just feel better about uncovering more muscle etc..

I only ask as speaking to Milky he said it messed with his head a bit first few weeks of Scarbs programme as he was obviously looking smaller in clothes as i presume you did at first, its not until you take your top or clothes off that the true magic happens so to speak , i think it would play with my head also as im all about looking big in clothes as not many will see me unlothed if you know what i mean..

Notice in all my statements i never said smaller in muscle mass,. just in outright clothed mass !! i was just interested thats all as i think it would affect me to feel like i was shrinking (in terms of under clothes, so visually to others ) ..


----------



## RACK

Defo not mate. I'm not as big in clothes cos I've not got fat surroundin me. My strength was up each week and I was lookin far better. Anyone can look big in clothes but not everyone can look awesome out of them. Right now I can fit in any clothes I want and look great, I take them off and I look even better. I'm done with the puffed up, big look. Gimme lean and strong with this kinda build any day of the week. Strength and leanness is where its at for me. Forget bein nightclub big lol


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Rack have you measured your upper arms recently? how big are they? thanks


----------



## BIG BUCK

Good luck for the weekend mate


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Defo not mate. I'm not as big in clothes cos I've not got fat surroundin me. My strength was up each week and I was lookin far better. Anyone can look big in clothes but not everyone can look awesome out of them. Right now I can fit in any clothes I want and look great, I take them off and I look even better. I'm done with the puffed up, big look. Gimme lean and strong with this kinda build any day of the week. Strength and leanness is where its at for me. Forget bein nightclub big lol


Fcuk you its my whole reason for living pmsl .. nice one ,mate really pleased your happy with your results bro you do look very very impressive X


----------



## RACK

Not measured them baggsy, not really fussed tbh

Bb2 thanks mate 

Flinty, lol cheers bud


----------



## flynnie11

RACK said:


> Another great day, food is being kept the exact same now til monday morning. Everythin is workin so well
> 
> Had another awesome session with scott and bad alan and all pushed each other hard!
> 
> Flinty, the scales don't bother me at all mate. I've been mega bulked and I'm now ultra lean. I much prefer lookin like this. The weight is just a number. Honestly, I'm all about the look


i agree its all about the look

but u have lost a serious amount of mass, ur arms look like they have shrunk alot

i reckon its the gear u are using to be honest , nothing to do with anything else cause everything else looks likes its worked to a tee

i no its abit late now but would not use the lab again that u are using


----------



## Bad Alan

Its just the angle of his arms with the bicep shot probably still over 16" side shots are awesome and show his arms off better, check the hammer curl photo!


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking great mate, cant wait to see the pics come monday!

your clapped in cheeks are freakin me out tho :laugh:

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## flynnie11

dutch_scott said:


> Flinnie go away nonsensical rubbish
> 
> He's lost no muscle as strength there
> 
> Wtf has gear got to do with arm size ur undeniably dumb!!!
> 
> His arms are about 16,34-17" pumped which is 1" down on his 18st measurements
> 
> That gear comment was so stupid it's unreal why wud any aas cause arm loss? Clueless. Iv let few thing go but do me an this goes for rack as I'm next to him but ur annoying to the max! Worse than supra! Nothing remotely constructive!
> 
> So either ur blind or bating either way stop now! Thanks


just saying how i see it

dont no why u are getting so wound up? he looks great, as i said everything else has worked to a tee, but i just feel the gear has let him down that is all

i wasnt just refering to his arms, but its what i noticed most

gear has alot to do with with overall mass and arm size when dieting , show me a true natty with 20+ arms ? so obvious has something to do with arm size dont be silly

of course gear has alot to do with it , if there is fcuk all compound in the oil , he is not going to maintain as much mass as he can


----------



## Dagman72

I wish rack and cj all the best at the weekend, followed both threads and both are winners in my eyes no matter what the judges decide.


----------



## CJ

Cheers buddy


----------



## CJ

dutch_scott said:


> U serious?
> 
> How has he maintained muscle all over body but in your arguement the gears lost it in his arm?? What r u on??
> 
> You r insane do u know how stupid u sound??
> 
> Why wud his arms shrink but not his delts legs chest etc???
> 
> Swear this is a wind up


This....pointless post flynnie.


----------



## flynnie11

dutch_scott said:


> U serious?
> 
> How has he maintained muscle all over body but in your arguement the gears lost it in his arm?? What r u on??
> 
> You r insane do u know how stupid u sound??
> 
> Why wud his arms shrink but not his delts legs chest etc???
> 
> Swear this is a wind up
> 
> Loads of nattys have 20" arms but where the hell did 20" arms
> 
> Come from!??
> 
> Lay off the sunbeds with eyes open and e-numbers ! Are u a teenager?


as i said wasnt just refering to arms ha he has lost mass all over in my opinion

he has been on gear for years and he weights what 12stone? no way he should be that light ,


----------



## flynnie11

im not going to bother replying anymore

il leave this thread for the yes men and **** lickers


----------



## danny1871436114701

flynnie11 said:


> as i said wasnt just refering to arms ha he has lost mass all over in my opinion
> 
> he has been on gear for years and he weights what 12stone? no way he should be that light ,


He has used gear for years yes but IMO who cares on stage weight the guy looks the best he has done and done himself proud...

Not even can be super heavies mate.

However he is leanest he has ever been, is happy and excited for next step so I imagine he wont be annoyed at people always wanting to dig him down.

most likely just fuel the furnace again like this year


----------



## danny1871436114701

flynnie11 said:


> im not going to bother replying anymore
> 
> il leave this thread for the yes men and **** lickers


Come on mate, people are not **** licking it is telling the truth the geezer has inspired many last 6 months, hence scotts new clients base...

not as if people are telling him he be phil heath next year is it


----------



## Fatstuff

lol as if this has happened to racks thread, he has achieved an awesome ripped physique, nice avi flynnie.


----------



## Bad Alan

Flynnie go to show and see him in person, gear and years in the gym has not been wasted. He could've turned up a lot heavier and not as lean and not looked out of place but his goal was to get ripped to pieces. JOB DONE


----------



## Bad Alan

And I'm pretty sure he will be 14st+ with abs in a few months time...


----------



## Shorty29

flynnie11 said:


> im not going to bother replying anymore
> 
> il leave this thread for the yes men and **** lickers


Yes...slurp slurp!


----------



## RACK

First coat of tan on, lookin good and feelin even better


----------



## 3752

guys calm it down, Scott no more insulting it is not needed this is a forum for debate we don't all have the same opinion (it would be a boring place) i am sure john is big enough to take or answer these types of questions without getting irate as you have done, flynnie11 is well within the rules to pose such a question.

good luck on sunday John


----------



## biglbs

You look amazing Rack,good luck this weekend

People spouting rubbish on your weekend is plain daft,great work Imo


----------



## Milky

Good luck tomorow mate.


----------



## reza85

You are looking fat rack I told you even though is post work out ben and jerrys contains to much fat and sugar and again just cause is chunky monkey and has banana and walnuts it still has to much sugar !

NOW put down the tub and send the rest off the stash my way ! :drool:


----------



## RACK

I'm too excited, happy and lean to really be bothered by anythin right now. Sat chattin with my brother/best mate/coach about the plans for the next two days and chilling while laughin and jokin and watchin films.


----------



## Double J

Hi mate,

Sorry not been on here that much recently and not posted in here for several weeks. Have seen your pics on Facebook over the last few weeks though and have to say you have done an unbelievable job. I honestly am staggered at the condition you have managed to achieve; you have had more than your fair share of stick over the years in various journals but look at you now matey - ripped to shreds.

Fookin awesome work mate and very best of luck for Sunday. Clearly you are gonna do some damage on the day :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

good luck rack. whatever happens have a great weekend and cherish everything you have worked your blollocks off for bro. truly mean that x


----------



## RACK

Double J, massive thanks mate. Come a long way from back in the days of the old journals but wow what a journey. I'm lean as hell, dry as hell yet you can't please everyone haha

Flinty, thanks buddy

Tan has took to me great, I'm dry as a bone and just can't wait for today to finish and get to that stage tomorrow. Just been lookin myself over in the mirroe for a good 10mins and just gobsmacked at how lean I am. Even I thought it would be impossible to get me like this!

Chilled day again with scott, all protocol is nailed on so we'll just cruise into the show now. I'm calm chilled and ready to take Team Alpha to the stage!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Double J, massive thanks mate. Come a long way from back in the days of the old journals but wow what a journey. I'm lean as hell, dry as hell yet you can't please everyone haha
> 
> Flinty, thanks buddy
> 
> Tan has took to me great, I'm dry as a bone and just can't wait for today to finish and get to that stage tomorrow. Just been lookin myself over in the mirroe for a good 10mins and just gobsmacked at how lean I am. Even I thought it would be impossible to get me like this!
> 
> Chilled day again with scott, all protocol is nailed on so we'll just cruise into the show now. I'm calm chilled and ready to take Team Alpha to the stage!


Have a cracking day buddy


----------



## Davey Boy

Good luck hard works been done so enjoy it mate sure you will smash it


----------



## C.Hill

Good luck mate!!! Rinse it!


----------



## 1010AD

Looking awesome, knock em dead today mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

All the best Rack , what's ur posing tune?


----------



## Jay.32

All the best tomorrow mate... I know you will do some damage on that stage..

You have the most will power Ive seen in someone.. so Im now looking forward to phase 2, what your going to do next.

Enjoy the day mate..


----------



## mal

Enjoy the show tomoz mate...


----------



## RACK

Few leg pics, normal house lightin and carbs goin in nicely


----------



## Jay.32

Good seperation in them quads mate


----------



## defdaz

Mint mint mint. Best of luck (you definitely prove the old adage that you make your own luck btw) tomorrow buddy, can't wait to see the pics. Massive death face grins, and try not to get stroppy if they cut your posing round music short again


----------



## Jay.32

I must ask... with losing so much bf, how you coping with not having such a big pout? lol


----------



## Fullhouse

best of luck fella, looking fantastic those quads are 3d :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Hey John, good luck for tomorrow. I'll be waving my Team Alpha flag from home 

Just showed IB your leg pics and his exact word was "FVCK!!" - which is good!!?? Lol.

Well done on getting here, it would have broken any mere mortal by now  and make sure u have fun on that stage!


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> Hey John, good luck for tomorrow. I'll be waving my Team Alpha flag from home
> 
> J*ust showed IB your leg pics and his exact word was "FVCK!!"* - which is good!!?? Lol.
> 
> Well done on getting here, it would have broken any mere mortal by now  and make sure u have fun on that stage!


Are you and IB still in bed??? lazy


----------



## Queenie

Jay.32 said:


> Are you and IB still in bed??? lazy


No... We've just had food


----------



## L00NEY

good luck on sunday mate, amazing transformation and dedication


----------



## PaulB

Big day tomorrow. Good luck mate. Youre already a winner getting into that condition.


----------



## Patsy

Hows the carb up going slick? Bet your well excited for your big day tomorrow hey?!! I am lol!

Btw im gonna kill you for recomending myofusion cookies an cream, im addicted to it, ive been inhaling the stuff srs its that fcuking good! I think i might be the first person in history to be in rehab for protein shake addiction :lol:

Mate i cant wish you enough luck and best wishes for your big day tomorrow and just go out there and show them what its all about, happy as fcuk for you mate cant fault you one bit. Keep us updated fella


----------



## majormuscle

Insane condition rack those quads are are bang on


----------



## Sharpy76

Bloody hell mate, the grooves in your quads look an inch thick!!

Good luck tomorrow mate, not that you'll need it mind. You've made your own "luck"


----------



## Bad Alan

Looking even better today mate quads are freaky, rocking that alpha hoody they're awesome. Blagged tmro off so will be down, time you say?


----------



## reza85

Good luck for tomorrow champ !


----------



## Hotdog147

All the best tomorrow pal


----------



## MURPHYZ

All the best tomorrow fella. :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY

well m8 i have followed you from the start and i mean the first time round lol and here we are . win lose or draw you have more than achieved your goal , and i know for you its been more about the journey than the competing ;

you are what this sport is about m8

all the best buddy


----------



## Taylor25

dutch_scott said:


> Rack with two coats of tan on
> 
> View attachment 95308


Good luck tomorrow Rack whatever happens be proud of what you've achieved mate you've smashed it fella!!!!


----------



## lightweight09

Well good look mate Iam looking forward to the show.


----------



## Shorty29

Best of luck mate


----------



## Keeks

Good luck for tomorrow, cant wait to see you!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Good luck rack!


----------



## RACK

Massive thanks everyone. Sat here now, chillin yet again and nicely confident for tomorrow.

I'll be up there with a big smile on my face doin myself, scott, tem alpha and everyone who's supported me proud!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

One thing which do you think is best for fat loss and maintain muscle steady state cv for high intensity sprints etc


----------



## Taylor25

RACK said:


> Massive thanks everyone. Sat here now, chillin yet again and nicely confident for tomorrow.
> 
> I'll be up there with a big smile on my face doin myself, scott, tem alpha and everyone who's supported me proud!


Tomorrows time to show off what you've achieved, make sure you enjoy it!

Can't wait to see what Scott has planned for you next!


----------



## defdaz

dutch_scott said:


> Rack with two coats of tan on
> 
> View attachment 95308


Fvck, is it christmas already!?


----------



## RACK

s&ccoach said:


> One thing which do you think is best for fat loss and maintain muscle steady state cv for high intensity sprints etc


Best off askin scott mate as its totally person dependent


----------



## Taylor25

dutch_scott said:


> Ha new journal will be up iv heard! Rack version 2.0 Rackavelli


Haha can't wait!! No pressure rack & Scott but your gonna have to go some to top this one


----------



## RACK

This is just the first of our transformations. The next will have me lookin a lot different  the rebuild will start shortly


----------



## Taylor25

RACK said:


> This is just the first of our transformations. The next will have me lookin a lot different  the rebuild will start shortly


What the plan then add size or is this TBC?


----------



## RACK

I'll keep you guessin til its started mate


----------



## Matt*2010

Best of luck and enjoy tomorrow mate, you'll love that stage tomorrow and everyone will love you on it!

#RackFTW


----------



## faultline

Good luck tomorrow pal, inspirational stuff, look forward to the pics (no ****)


----------



## Patsy

Just a quick one to wish you all the best today mate, looking forward to the pics!


----------



## BIG BUCK

Legs look amazing mate, enjoy the day!


----------



## Davey Boy

Shredded already a winner!! Enjoy


----------



## laurie g

Tell you what Rack- without blowing smoke up your ring- you are testament to hard work and dedication and should be used as an example against people who use the excuse " i havnt got the genetics..blah blah" to avoid dieting and remain fat and annoyed at the world. What you have achieved truely is impressive- you have won your battle- just enjoy today to show everyone just what you have achieved. Respect.


----------



## greekgod

good luck bro....


----------



## Howe

Good luck!


----------



## majormuscle

Good look fella will be waiting for the update


----------



## Chelsea

Good luck mate, get up there and smash it.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Good luck Rack, already a winner mate; you've done well to get here the next bit is icing on the cake


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Good to see the Alpha crew out in force supporting the poster boy for the team :thumbup1:

Liam is turning into a mini Brock Lesnar! Seriously putting on the beef mate, no way you look the weight you said you were [i think it was 12.5st? but not sure; Liam correct me if im wrong]

When is the comp time?


----------



## majormuscle

My misses just seen the pic of you guys eating lunch and she said she wouldn't mind giving the lad in the white t shirt (Liam I think ) a workout ha ha cheeky bitch not showing her any more pics


----------



## danny1871436114701

dutch_scott said:


> Cj just been on 5 in his class I think
> 
> Racks in in two classes!
> 
> The noise will go off! Weigh in was 11 so about 5 hours to hold firm!
> 
> #GoTeamAlpha


EDIT - misread post

Looking forward to stage pics..

How was CJ? placing you reckon?


----------



## liam0810

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good to see the Alpha crew out in force supporting the poster boy for the team :thumbup1:
> 
> Liam is turning into a mini Brock Lesnar! Seriously putting on the beef mate, no way you look the weight you said you were [i think it was 12.5st? but not sure; Liam correct me if im wrong]
> 
> When is the comp time?


Cheers pal, just under 15st now and was 12st 7 at end of last diet. Should be a lot bigger next year once stripped the timber.

Seen some good competitors and also a few who look like they're doing it for a bet!


----------



## Sharpy76

Looking good fellas!

Liam, you have no fvcking neck!!! You've put on some size there mate and your back looks awesome.


----------



## Jay.32

looking very wide liam... :thumbup1:


----------



## lightweight09

Rack looked like you were having a good time on stage. Very good line up in the classic physique


----------



## Chelsea

lightweight09 said:


> Rack looked like you were having a good time on stage. Very good line up in the classic physique


You there? Any pics you can take an upload?


----------



## liam0810

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good fellas!
> 
> Liam, you have no fvcking neck!!! You've put on some size there mate and your back looks awesome.


My goal is to get no neck at all! Haha!

Rack was probably the leanest on stage and it was a very strong class. He smashed his individual routine. Results will be around 6-7.


----------



## Jay.32

nice 1 liam


----------



## lightweight09

Chelsea said:


> You there? Any pics you can take an upload?


Yes Iam here I tried getting pics but lighting to bright cant take good pic of my phone.


----------



## leeds_01

looks like breakfast at browns in leeds for the lads then - massive mirrors in there for u lads so you'll all right! :whistling:

all the best for top results rack


----------



## Keeks

Well done Rack, you looked like you had a fab time on stage, its been a long prep but worth it eh!?!?


----------



## danny1871436114701

dutch_scott said:


> Nothing to say to those on t-muscle who commented on the live feed!
> 
> Makes me laugh my head off!
> 
> Super proud super ace day nothing can sour this!
> 
> Racks a hero! To me! #inspirational


Scott people will always question it, they did all thru the process.

18st to 13st or whatever - but that is because they look for BB stuff, shape and all that etc

personally I just think getting down to that BF% is unreal, I have never done, or have many others

Aint seen any stage pics so cant comment on all that really

he certainly looked peeled in them leg pics yesturday


----------



## reza85

Any updates on placing yet Scott ?


----------



## hackskii

Bump


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> Nothing to say to those on t-muscle who commented on the live feed!
> 
> Makes me laugh my head off!
> 
> Super proud super ace day nothing can sour this!
> 
> Racks a hero! To me! #inspirational


why not Scott those including me have valid points, everything has been said with respect to John, it does not match your opinion but that does not mean they or me cannot have an opinion, i am a qualified Judge and what i have said in that thread is true it is a BB contest that is judged on not only condition but muscle mass and shape, john has condition but lacks muscle mass and shape especially for the classic class.

his condition is unreal this cannot be taken away and a true inspiration Rack is but this is a BB show and he has dropped 40kg since the start of the year with a good amount of muscle he is far far to small muscle wise and because of this his shape has suffered.

I personally thought John looked better about a month ago, he was fuller held more muscle but still was conditioned.

you can take this post any way you want Scott but nothing I have said on here or TM is not the truth and has been said with the fullest of respect to John and yourself.


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> Just had a chat with incredible bulk!
> 
> Ha to say he's grown since Portsmouth two years ago.... Jesus!
> 
> Huge Arms back forearms! Leg r insane he's gna look scary at Brits
> 
> *Any how here's a former client an present rocking it out! *
> 
> Two superstars @CJ @RACK
> 
> So proud of u both! In my eyes your legends
> 
> View attachment 95403


Ditto


----------



## danny1871436114701

dutch_scott said:


> Just had a chat with incredible bulk!
> 
> Ha to say he's grown since Portsmouth two years ago.... Jesus!
> 
> Huge Arms back forearms! Leg r insane he's gna look scary at Brits
> 
> Any how here's a former client an present rocking it out!
> 
> Two superstars @CJ @RACK
> 
> So proud of u both! In my eyes your legends
> 
> View attachment 95403


Both stuck it out, both got up there, both smiling so seems alls good in the hood for them guys...

is cjs tan alot darker than rack sor is it the light


----------



## Jay.32

It's the tats.

Well done cj & rack...

Enjoy your food guys


----------



## flinty90

Well done John , no matter what gets said you have achieved everything you set out too, your a machine so i know you will plan and carry out your next steps with gusto bro.. great effort X


----------



## Milky

Rack, you have my utmost respect mate, you stepped on stage and looked like you should be there, something most of us dream of but will probably never achieve....

Enjoy the rest of the night mate :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

I have the utmost respect for anyone with the nerve to step on stage. I hope your as proud as we all are rack


----------



## reza85

Were did john place then ?


----------



## Tommy10

reza85 said:


> Were did john place then ?


X2?


----------



## luther1

I think they only place the top 3


----------



## RACK

Big thanks to everyone who supported me today. My condition was prob the best up there but I did lack size! RACK 2.0 contrustion will be underway shortly! I'm so happy for my family, friends and my brother/friend/coach Scott. We did it bro we took my skin OFF! Hams out, glutes out and unreal condition that not many can claim! I'm happy, eatin and off home to chill. Speak soon peeps 

- - - Updated - - -

Big thanks to everyone who supported me today. My condition was prob the best up there but I did lack size! RACK 2.0 contrustion will be underway shortly! I'm so happy for my family, friends and my brother/friend/coach Scott. We did it bro we took my skin OFF! Hams out, glutes out and unreal condition that not many can claim! I'm happy, eatin and off home to chill. Speak soon peeps


----------



## Chelsea

luther1 said:


> I think they only place the top 3


You can ask the judges the other placings on the night.


----------



## defdaz

Said on fb but will say it again mate well fecking done buddy!! Enjoy your food and chill time, very well deserved. Here's to hoping I can get as ripped one day. :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Pics RACK!!!!!! And where did you place mate? You were looking awesome mate.


----------



## reza85

:thumb: great job mate good luck with the 2.0


----------



## Sharpy76

Well done Rack!

You're a huge inspiration mate


----------



## Taylor25

Well done Rack awesome mate


----------



## ostrain

well done Rack....


----------



## dt36

Well done Rack, condition in pics looks immense.


----------



## lightweight09

Well done you looked shredded and you looked like you were enjoying yourself that's all the counts mate.


----------



## big_jim_87

what did I miss...

I thought you n cj had a bet?

who won the bet?


----------



## leeds_01

well done rack

now looking forward to the placing results and full pics

have a great night mate enjoy yourself


----------



## Bad Alan

Hope you've filled your face tonight mate and are getting some hard earned rest! Don't be too down about not getting a call out you made a few in that class look FAT, catch up soon!


----------



## RACK

Well I'm up at cardio time, yet have no cardio to do. Just given myself a look over in the mirror and the "oh I look bettter today" thing got me haha. I'm 3kg heavier right now too, gotta love post comp facefull!

The day was great, long but great! Couldn't have wished to be with better people either, Scott, my cousin, liam and bad alan from Team Alpha, big thanks guys!

All my family and 2 best mates who were there too, this was for you lot who've put up with me the last year of hard work!

A few weeks ago Scott was well happy with me and the u90's was the initial target. As mentioned I wanted more so we said wed get me ultra lean. Mission accomplished! I don't think anyone up there was as cut as me and no ones quads were like mine at all. But I did lack size, the whole "oh you lost muscle thing" can be kept for another day, the fact I was db rowin the 150lb db last week and didn't weigh in much more than that proves I'm strong and do have muscle but as said we'll leave it there.

No one thought I could ever get lean, let alone have my hams and glutes out. Yep it happened, I think I got as close to shredded as anyone can, this is a BIG victory for me and Scott, next journal that will be startin in a few days will uncover the next goal 

Right this bit here is gonna get mushy. I want to give a massive thanks to Scott, this man has become like a brother to me. He picked me up last year when me and my body were at rock bottom, we were friends from the net but quickly grow to more than that, he's closer to me than most of my family and the driving force behind why I keep sloggin it out in the gym, workin hard and got into the condition I did.

I can't thank you enough for takin me under your wing mate, bein there any time or place that I need you and helpin me no end with anythin I need. You're a true man and I'm proud to know you let alone call you my brother/friend/coach

Let's get the next journey started, we'll talk about it over the massive fry up I'm takin you for when you wake up haha


----------



## RACK

Few pics from TM


----------



## Queenie

I can't believe you're up so early  glad u enjoyed it and I look forward to reading what your next target will be!!

I know you've thanked Dexter, but remember it was you that listened and acted on his advice. I think u two bounce off each other (not literally - impossible with those abs  ) but make sure you give yourself some recognition too for all the hard work YOU did 

Well done Team Alpha.


----------



## PlymDan

Well done there mate you looked good!


----------



## Patsy

Proud of you John mate. You looked great, i wish i had the pure will power and determination you have to get to those bf levels from where you was.

I sincerely wish you all the best for the future and quite excited to see where you take it from here.

Just a quick question though mate, now your ultra lean will you been pushing the void on your next bulk or are you going to keep it at a sensible more managable weight so its not as hard and timeley to cut back down? Bet your reluctant to let those bf levels go aint ya mate!


----------



## Tommy10

Hi Rack , me and my flatmate have been following your journey right up to yesterday on stage , we have felt the emotion and were eagerly waiting to see the pics of you at the show , you look on top of the world pal, ultimately it's more than a placing or a numbers game , what you have done far exceeds any trophy , I'm sure this will be the catalyst to greatness , take pride in everything you have achieved both mentally and physically and give yourself the time to absorb and refresh , we all know this is only the beginning for THE RACK!


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning mate just read page after page of well done's....so well done mate  will be following on your next journey :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Can't thank everyon enough for the well dones and support!

I've had a lot of feed back from this, positive and constructive, both lots have been taken on board and with respect.

Our goal was to get a fat lad in shredded condition, we smashed it. If I lost muscle along the way then so be it, it was our call to take my skin off, my quads proved this.

The next goal is to totally rebuild me, make me bigger and better in every way and from a lean base. Today I'm 76kg with an 8 pack, the perfect start point for me. New journal will start wednesday in the normal journal section so watch that space.

Again thanks to everyone for every single comment you've made, each one has driven me to push harder and harder. Now the real fun starts!


----------



## Jay.32

John, your face being so lean gives me the creeps man.... your scaring me lol


----------



## bowen86

well done dude!


----------



## dipdabs

How did Gemma do?


----------



## liam0810

Kaywoodham said:


> How did Gemma do?


She placed in the top 6 but not sure where


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> How did Gemma do?


she didnt place, but she looked awsome


----------



## Bad Alan

Yea she looked really good saw her talking to john, there were some gleamers in that class!


----------



## RACK

Yep Gemma came 6th. Awesome result for her to say she's only been trainin 10months

Just had this put on another forum by someone. Made me smile a tad

"Well done mate.

*

I'm finding some posts in other places quite amusing to say the least!!!* I don't think it's actually that hard to understand.* Rack starts prep, rack shows his usual no bs 100% dedication, *Rack proves he can get leaner than should be humanly possible, Rack spends the next few years getting massive from a much better starting point that is primed for growth!!!

I think some people just have a little sour grapes for there own varied personal reasons.

*

Take a large bow matey, you've done it!!!!!!!!!"

This journal has run its course now so I'll be off line from today til wednesday havin a nice rest and a refeed (which I'll be mailin scott due to a text not bein long enough for 2 days food haha)

Catch you wednsday everyone with a new RACK journal and new Team Alpha adventure to follow

- - - Updated - - -

Yep Gemma came 6th. Awesome result for her to say she's only been trainin 10months

Just had this put on another forum by someone. Made me smile a tad

"Well done mate.

*

I'm finding some posts in other places quite amusing to say the least!!!* I don't think it's actually that hard to understand.* Rack starts prep, rack shows his usual no bs 100% dedication, *Rack proves he can get leaner than should be humanly possible, Rack spends the next few years getting massive from a much better starting point that is primed for growth!!!

I think some people just have a little sour grapes for there own varied personal reasons.

*

Take a large bow matey, you've done it!!!!!!!!!"

This journal has run its course now so I'll be off line from today til wednesday havin a nice rest and a refeed (which I'll be mailin scott due to a text not bein long enough for 2 days food haha)

Catch you wednsday everyone with a new RACK journal and new Team Alpha adventure to follow


----------



## britbull

Fair play to you mate for a) getting ripped B) keeping a level head in the face of adversity

You are one tenacious chap that's for sure!

Hope you enjoy the rest and remember to take it easy and not do anything silly


----------



## Queenie

UKBFF just posted a full line up of the bikini girls... Is this Gemma?



If so, she looked bloody amazing. Huge well done to her too!!


----------



## RACK

Yep gemma is the girl with the short blonde hair


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Yep gemma is the girl with the short blonde hair


Yes sorry - that's what I thought  she must be so pleased! Will she compete again do u think?


----------



## HodgesoN

RACK said:


> Few pics from TM


do you cycle mate or el naturel?


----------



## RACK

new journal here;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/195864-rack-2-0-blunt-force-trauma.html#post3503501

Can a mod please lock this one now, thanks


----------

